# der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen



## Samdeek (25. September 2011)

Tolles Revier der Trollegrund!
Wir sind nun das zweite Wochenende da gewesen und was soll ich sagen es war wiedereinmal top.

Nach anfänglichen Startproblemen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





waren wir erst relative spät am Trollegrund angekommen, 9uhr.
Als wir dort ankamen traute ich erst meinen Augen nicht, 18 Boote auf einem Gebiet von ca 500qm.
Das Echolot zeigte vereinzelnd fisch an aber dicke war das Ganze nicht.
Wir haben uns dann von der Truppe recht schnell gelöst und sind unsere anderen Spotts angefahren.
Auf einem munitionsablageplatz haben wir sie dann gefunden und es ging schlag auf Schlag.
Gegen Mittag hat die Beißerei aber nachgelassen und auch das Rudel verhalten!
Auf einmal waren wir nur noch 5 Boote der Rest hatte wohl vorzeitig den Tag beendet.
Daraufhin sind wir nochmal hochgefahren und siehe da weniger Trubel und der Fisch ist auch schon wieder da!
Es waren erst ab Nachmittag riesige schwärme an fisch zusehen wovon das meiste Wittlinge waren aber auch Makrelen waren unter ihnen!
Nachdem wir dann unsere Kiste voll mit Dorsch hatten schnallten wir auf makrelenpatanoster um, als der kleine Bengel von meinem Arbeitskollegen das patanostersystem runterlass schlug es heftig bei ihm ein und die 150g Rute bog sich zum Halbkreis!
Dorsch 84cm auf ein makrelenvorfach (Fischhaut) ich konnte es kaum glauben.
Danach war jedes runterlassen ein Treffer (wittlingsalarm) aber das eine oder andere mal war auch eine Makrele mit bei.

Das war mal wieder ein richtig schöner tag auf dem trollegrund.


DAS MUSS ICH KORIEGIEREN IN KÜBO GIBT ES DEN LEUCHTTURM DAS IST NICHT SCHWER ZU FINDEN VOM HAFEN % MIN MIT DEM AUTO ENTFERNT

Achso Wattwürmer bekommt ihr leider nicht in Kühlungsborn aber dafür in Rerik nachbarort.
ich hab mal die Öffnungszeiten gefunden und auch gleich noch den link zu denen gepostet
Wattwurm - Rerik
Telefon: 038296 - 78 333 Telefax: 038296 - 78 344
www.wattwurm-rerik.de

Öffnungszeiten:
01.01. - 28.02.
MO. 13.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Di. - Sa. 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Sonntag geschlossen
01.03. - 30.04.
Mo. - Sa. 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr
So. u. Feiert.13.00 - 18.00 Uhr
01.05. - 30.09.
Mo. - Sa. 9.00 - 19.00 Uhr
So. u. Feiert. 13.00 - 18.00 Uhr
01.10 - 31.12
Mo. - Sa. 09.00 - 18.00
So. u. Feiert. 13.00 - 18.00[SIZE=+3]
[/SIZE]

Und wie ist deine Erfahrung so?


----------



## mumuku (27. September 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
ich will am 4.10. für eine Woche an die Ostsee und ein oder zwei Tage ein Boot mieten und rausfahren. Kannst Du was zu den Ködern sagen. Pilken oder Natur und Farben usw.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

lg


----------



## Rosi (27. September 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Samdeek, ein toller Bericht, hab ich gern gelesen. Petri Heil!
So ein dicker Dorsch am Makrelenvorfach, also zum Glück sind die Haken ja etwas größer als Heringshaken. Aber das der Fisch gehalten hat! Wie gesagt: Das Meer ist voller Überraschungen. Der Dorsch wußte ja nicht, daß er nur auf einen Pilker beißen soll.


----------



## steffen1 (28. September 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
habe schon viel vom Trollegrund gelesen, wie weit ist das Gebiet denn vom Ufer weg?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Rosi (28. September 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na so 5Sm hinter der Bugspitze.


----------



## steffen1 (29. September 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke,

ist für mich mit 5 PS wohl unerreichbar. Gibt es denn vor Rerik in Sichtweite zum Ufer auch gute Stellen?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## goolgetter (29. September 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Na so 5Sm hinter der Bugspitze.



|kopfkrat

Habe da so 1,5 km von der Bugspitze zum Grund anzubieten.
Habe das mal hier nachgemessen. http://www.gaia-mv.de/gaia/gaia.php

Sollte bei ruhigem Wetter machbar sein mit deinem 5 PS AB.

Habe selber ein 5 PS AB. Und fahre auch ab und an zum Trollegrund. #h


----------



## derporto (29. September 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo liebe Leute,

werde vom 07.10. - 12.10. in kühlungsborn sein und habe mir für den 09.10. ein 5ps-boot reserviert. 1,5 km zum trollegrund sollten tatsächlich machbar sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?bis welcher windstärke wäre dieses ziel zu empfehlen? bin sonst mit dem belly draußen oder stehe auf seebrücken und molen (große kutter abgesehen). würde mich also sehr über tipps zum revier um kühlungsborn freuen. ist der trollegrund buttträchtig?habe vor mit dem buttlöffel oder konventioneller schleppmontage und watti zu fischen. wie tief ist der trollegrund im mittel? gibt es evtl. weitere gute stellen für butt, auch gerne etwas näher unter der küste? bis zu welcher windstärke wird man mit dem kleinboot dort rausgelassen? gerne nehme ich auch tipps und wasserstandsberichte zur seebrücke kühlungsborn an, an der ich sicher auch einige stunden verbringen werde. 

mfg dennis


----------



## Samdeek (30. September 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallöchen also ich werde heute nacht malwieder aufbrechen!
Selber fahre ich auch nur mit 5ps und ich finde das reicht mit 10km/h hochzufahren.
zu den distanzen vom Hafen aus fahrzeit ca. 1 stunde (10km)
vom Campingplatz ca 40 minuten.
Ich spreche jetzt von den fangplätzen.
Wenn ihr losfahrt haltet euch immer an die "bootstraube" meistens fangt ihr dort ganz sicher den ein oder anderen!
Ich selber hab meine spots die meist bei ca 16 - 18m liegen.
Wie gesagt ich werd die nach aus wolfsburg wieder aufbrechen, letztes wochenende war sowas von klasse das möchte man"n" gern nochmal erleben.

nochmal zu den 5 ps, fahrt damit bitte nur dann raus wenn ihr solch eine wettervorhersage habt wie jetzt!
Ich selber hab auch immer einen reservemotor dabei.

Mein topköder war ein kleiner Blitz pilker modell sprotte in rot schwarz.
Dazu gummijigs in japanrot was auch sonnst


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu nach Berlin gezogen und möchte demnächst auch den Trollegrund unsicher machen. Besitze ein Schlauchboot mit 8 Ps Motor, von wo kann mann denn am besten mit der Kombi zum Trollegrund starten. Gibt es einen Campingplatz (oder eine sonstige Location) wo man ohne Probleme das Boot ins Wasser bekommt?

Viele Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Rosi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Christian, hier ist der CP Kühlungsborn. Von dort aus links halten. 

Du kannst auch auf dem Parkplatz in Kägsdorf übernachten und dann mußt du dich rechts halten. 

Der Trollegrund ist dazwischen.


----------



## Samdeek (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sodele nun bin ich auch wieder bei sinnen und heil zurück!
war alleine draußen, gefangen wurden 18 dorsche ab 50cm rest darf noch etwas wachsen.
Dazu waren noch wittis am platz, mit makos durft ich diesmal leider nicht schmusen.

Die spots waren recht klein fast zu klein!

gefangen hab ich an der 20m kannte flacher werdend!
Nur wer sucht der auch gewinnt war die devise.

Lienie abklappern und auch immerwieder ins flache bis auf 16 - 17m fahren und suchen.

Lieben Gruß Denis


----------



## nyster (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey Leute,

habe ja schon viel vom Trollegrund bzw. gutem Fanggebiet rund um KB gehört und wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir einen guten Bootsverleih empfehlen könnt?

Wir wollen versuchen, für den 17.10. noch nen Boot zu ergattern.
Ist es denn als Laie schwer, die Hot-Spots bzw. den Trollegrund (mit Leih-Echolot) zu finden? Wir sind normalerweise Ufer- bzw. Kutterangler und wollten´s jetzt einfach mal selber in die Hand nehmen.

Also für etwaige Ratschläge wäre ich euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Samdeek (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Nyster, erstmal schaust du hier
http://www.sailersinn.de/index.php?id=447
Das ist einer der bootsverleiher dort.
Ich selber habe schon eine menge geld verballert durch suchen.
Aber irgendwann hast du die spots!
Pflicht für mich ist ein GPS wenn du ein mobiles smartphone hast dann hast du glück!
Ich hab ein iPhone und dafür gibt es Navionics was echt spitze ist und dazu nur sagenhafte 10€ kostet.
Ohne diese hilfe ist es extrem schwer diese stellen wo die fische sind wieder zu finden!
So noch zum grund.
wenn du auf see bist ist es recht schwer ohne hilfe zu navigieren auch wenn du eine karte haben solltest wirst du wohl oder übel schätzen müssen.
Wie es zur zeit ausschaut ist schwer zusagen da sich die bedinungen von tag zu tag ändern.
Ich würd sagen schaust du hier 
http://www.purplefinder.com/servlet/FleetMapServlet?user_name=demo&password=demo&time_offset=-120
und druckst du dir mal ne karte aus.
Sodele ich denke zur jetzigen zeit findest die bestimmt bei 14 - 16m aber ohne fisch wirst bestiimt nicht weck kommen 
Ps. ich hab noch ein gutes schlauch boot was ich loswerden möchte bei interesse PM an mich


----------



## Borsti78 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey,bin seit paar Minuten angemeldet und hab gleich ne frage .               Kann mir jemand sagen wie die momentanen fangchancen aussehen in Kühlungsborn?wwar vor 2 wochen da und es war nicht sehr berauschend.ich angel sonst immer in der nähe der seebrücke in tiefen zwischen 9-12 meter. was sonst immer recht ordentlich war. also wer kann mir weiterhelfen????


----------



## Rosi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Borsti, du brauchst dich nicht zu überschlagen. So lala.


----------



## Borsti78 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey Rosi,was kannst de mir sagen?Hört sich ja auch nicht sehr begeisternd an von dir warst die letzten tage mal los?


----------



## Rosi (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja und das war sehr verhalten. Vereinzelt kleine Schwärme Dorsch bei 17m, eher zufällig. Z.Z. wird nicht gut gefangen.


----------



## Borsti78 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke sehr für die info Rosi.kannst de mir sonst irgendwo in der nähe von KB ne angelstelle bzw ort empfehlen wo man vor dem langem winter nochmal schön angeln(fangen)kann?


----------



## Rosi (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Klar Borsti, doch im Moment nicht. Es ist wie verhext, mal fängt man und mal nicht. Das Wasser ist wieder wärmer geworden, vielleicht liegt es wirklich am Südwind. Ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt, daß Dorsche da sind. Sie beißen blos nicht. Wenn man mal den Mageninhalt überprüfen möchte, dann ist nicht viel drin. Also Krabben suchen die nicht, eher Würmer und Kleinzeug.


----------



## Borsti78 (1. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey Rosi erstmal schönen dank für die ganzen info. also mit würmern hab ich es die letzten male immer probiert.lasse eine angel mit würmern immer treiben am grund.aber selbst darauf das letzte mal NICHTS|kopfkrat    kannst de mir sonst irgendwelche tipps geben?wenn ich es richtig mitbekomme fährst de ja öfters und hast sicherlich mehr erfahrungen als ich ´´Landratte``  .ich angel nämlich erst seit knapp 2Jahren auf ´´hoher see`` und das auch nur 2-3mal im jahr.  gruss Borsti


----------



## smith1337 (2. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Rosi schrieb:


> ... Es ist wie verhext, mal fängt man und mal nicht. Das Wasser ist wieder wärmer geworden, vielleicht liegt es wirklich am Südwind. Ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt, daß Dorsche da sind. Sie beißen blos nicht. Wenn man mal den Mageninhalt überprüfen möchte, dann ist nicht viel drin. Also Krabben suchen die nicht, eher Würmer und Kleinzeug.



das kann ich bestätigen!! waren am 31. für ca 8h stunden draußen...trollegrund und nicht trollegrund... anfangs war es echt zäh und man mußte die einzelstehenden fische regelrecht suchen...aus verzweiflung haben wir uns von 6m bis auf 11m herran geangelt. auch wenn unser ergenis mit 20 fischen (13 entnommen) viele kleine fische von 40-50cm beinhaltete, waren auch 3 ü60cm dabei. andere mietboote hatten keine oder mal 1-2 fische. das beißverhalten war mehr als träge...ganz zaghaft, dicht am grund. es kann nur besser werden, oder auch nicht |uhoh:


----------



## Borsti78 (2. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mojen`s#h was heißt denn sehr zaghaft gebissen? womit habt ihr geangelt?dafür das se schlecht gebissen haben,hattet ihr doch anzahlmäßig ganz gute beute gemacht,gut waren keine riesen bei aber ihr hattet was:q


----------



## smith1337 (2. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

kein wildes gezubbel von den kleineren, keine knallharten bisse von den größeren...halt sehr vorsichtig gebissen. man hatte das gefühl, als würden die fische den köder nur verärgert nehmen, weil man ihnen diese auf den kopf geworfen hat |kopfkrat 
köder waren gummifische, gno´s in 28gr(wenige fische), selbst geschleppte wobbler brachten nur 2 zwergen-dorsche. auf leichte pilker ging gar nichts. farben eher in richtung rot/gelb, gelb/orange, motoroil#6, blinker weiß/orange, schwarz/blau/orange...zum nachmittag als der wind bissel nachlies kamen auch wieder fische ins boot, davor wollte ich schon aufgeben und reinfahren


----------



## Borsti78 (2. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dank schön für die info`s.und was meinst de womit hängt das zusammen?meinst de kommt nochmal schwung in ne ostsee??? achso bevor ich es vergesse,bis welche windstärke bzw wellenhöhe fahrt ihr raus?


----------



## Borsti78 (2. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

An alle KB-Angler#h hat jemand von euch ne Gewässer bzw Seekarte von KB und Umgebung??;+  dank im voraus:q


----------



## Samdeek (2. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Borsti
musst dir hier ranzooooomen

http://www.purplefinder.com/servlet/FleetMapServlet?user_name=demo&password=demo&time_offset=-120


----------



## Borsti78 (2. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

danke S. für die adresse,kann damit aber leider nichts anfangen. mein rechner öffnet nichts,zeigt nur mist an.:c#q


----------



## Franky (3. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Borsti:
Du musst das Java-Runtime-Environment installiert haben...
www.java.com


----------



## Borsti78 (3. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey Franky jetzt muss ich wieder doof fragen|uhoh: hab es runtergeladen und sehe nu auch ne große karte,bloß was mach ich nu??????|kopfkrat


----------



## Borsti78 (3. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

So habs doch irgendwie hinbekommen mit der karte#6:q  aber kann man die karte auch irgendwie speichern oder ähnliches?


----------



## Borsti78 (4. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War von euch jemand die woche los oder will jetzt wochenende los????


----------



## Strandkrabbe5 (5. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Borsti78 schrieb:


> War von euch jemand die woche los oder will jetzt wochenende los????


 
Ja war gestern Fr. los ! 

Dann erst mal zu den einzelnen Themen hier : 

Zum Trollegrund: Der Trollegrund beginnt ca am 
Ende des Küstenwaldes und ca. 120m vom Strand enfernt.
er zieht sich dann um die Bugspitze herum und geht tief 
in die Ostsee herein. das Ende ist ca. 7Sm von der Küste 
entfernt.
Dann würde ich an Eure Stelle überlegen ob ich mit einem 
kleinen 5 Ps Motor so weit hinausfahre ? 
Damit würde ich max 500m ( 0,5Km) vom Land wegfahren, 
gut ich könnte hier noch seemänisch schreiben 
2 Kabellängen :q, aber gut. 
Man könnte sich auch von einer Brücke vor den 
Zug stürzen...

   Nein jetzt mal im Ernst habt Ihr mal von den winzigen 
- Motörchen Euch die Kolben angesehen ?
- Was macht Ihr da draußen wenn das Startseil reißt ?
- Was macht Ihr da draußen bei Süd Wind Lage mit 
   einem defekten Motor ??
Ihr könnt davon ausgehen das Ihr früher oder später 
von einem Frachter überrollt werdet, die fahren 
momentan relativ dicht an der Bugspitze vorbei.  

Also denkt bitte bei Euren Fischwahn an Eure Sicherheit
und an Eure Frauen zu Hause.....

Ich war heute draußen und hatte im Trollegrund nur 
2 Dorsche die meisten habe ich aber dann auf der 
Backbordseite außerhalb des Fahrwasser vor Warnemünde gefangen.

Wollte So noch mal angeln fahren und wir haben noch 
Platz , fahren von Warnemünde mit einer 11m Yacht 
los.

LG #h
Andrea


----------



## hd-treiber (5. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Die Geschichte mit dem verhaltenen Beißen am 31. kann ich bezeugen. Wir waren am Trollegrund und auch richtig weit draußen an einigen unserer sog. Hotspots - überall nur sehr verhaltene Bisse, es war richtig "Arbeit" 
Haben aber aber zu dritt doch noch jeder 5-6 Dorsche von vernünftiger Größe und ne Handvoll Wittlinge zum Mitkommen überreden können.



Strandkrabbe5 schrieb:


> Ja war gestern Fr. los !
> 
> Dann erst mal zu den einzelnen Themen hier :
> 
> ...


 

Tja Andrea, was Du schreibst mit den 5 PS Motoren ist wohl wahr, aber ertrinken kannst Du auch in der kleinsten Pfütze (ohne vor der Ostsee respektlos werden zu wollen!)
Ich finde, die führerscheinfreien Boote mit 5PS für die Ostsee sind definitiv zu klein. Meiner Meinung nach sollten ruhig 10 PS auf der Ostsee führerscheinfrei gegeben werden und damit auch an Leihbooten vorgeschrieben werden. Man ist zwar nicht unbedingt schneller, aber man hat im Zweifelsfall doch etwas mehr Kraft, die das Boot schieben kann.

Von den 500m vom Ufer von denen Du schreibst, das finde ich persönlich übertrieben. Aber das muss jeder selbst mit sich ausmachen. Ich denke, wenn man den Wetterbericht auf dwd befragt und es auch offenes Wetter mit wenig Wind ist(auch Windrichtung!), dann kann man auch ohne Probleme weiter rausfahren. Man sollte nur sehen, dass man ein (wasserdicht verpacktes) Handy mit den entsprechenden Nummern und (angelegte) Schwimmwesten dabei hat. Aber wie gesagt, dass muss jeder selbst mit sich aus machen. Und Pannen kannst Du bei allen Booten haben, auch wenn Du einen Notmotor mithast. (funktioniert der immer? - Ist wie mit dem reserverad, man merkt erst, dass zu wenig Luft drauf ist, wenn man es braucht...)

PS: Wir waren mit 6,5mSchlauchboot mit 140PS Aussenborder unterwegs.


----------



## schedi3 (5. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nein jetzt mal im Ernst habt Ihr mal von den winzigen 
- Motörchen Euch die Kolben angesehen ?
- Was macht Ihr da draußen wenn das Startseil reißt ?
- Was macht Ihr da draußen bei Süd Wind Lage mit 
   einem defekten Motor ??
Ihr könnt davon ausgehen das Ihr früher oder später 
von einem Frachter überrollt werdet, die fahren 
momentan relativ dicht an der Bugspitze vorbei.

ich kannst nicht mehr lesen,das Startseil kann auch bei 10 oder 15Ps reißen,ich habe 15Ps mit E-Start die Angst das die Batterie versagt ist immer da


----------



## Borsti78 (5. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ach leute jetzt fangt nicht an euch zu streiten#d es muss doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie weit und bei welchem wetter er raus fährt.sind doch alle erwachsen.und wenn man wenig erfahrung hat,dann fängt man doch erstmal klein und niedrig an. oder??????? schreibt lieber eure erfahrung und tipps für ``ANFÄNGER``#h#6


----------



## Samdeek (5. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi ich selber fahre auch nur mit 5 Pferdchen raus!

So passieren kann immer was, egal ob man 5 oder 15 /100 pferdchen dahinter hat.
Ein kumpel 90pferdchen yammi dahinter, hebel auf dem tisch schön übers wasser geflogen und bautz da war eine palette im weg. Resultat schraube inkl getriebe hinif bug aufgerissen...

Also, wenn man schon solch einen leichten motor wie ich hat sollte man nicht an 300€ sparen und sich noch einen zweiten ins boot legen!
Bedeutet das ich immer mit 2 motoren unterwegs bin was auch die wasserschutz schätzt.
Sicherheit ist wichtig aber es kann immer was geschehen das stimmt wohl.

Sodele aber hier sollte es ja eher um die fänge gehen das thema 5ps und ostsee ist wohl mehr als breitgesprochen worden.


----------



## Samdeek (5. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Achso @ Borsti
zu deiner frage noch wenn du die karte hast dann drück mal auf deiner tastatur die " Druck " Taste (dadurch erstellst du einen Screenshot) dann öffnest du Paint das ist ein standartprogramm von windows, nun wenn paint geöffnet ist drückst du die tastenkombi Strg und V dann das ganze speichern und da ist sie auch schon.


----------



## Bigone (6. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,war eigentlich irgend jemand heute "draussen"?
 Bei dem Nebel war mir das heute zu unsicher,  trotz Plotter, Beleuchtung, usw. Ich bin in Rerik spazieren gegangen, auf der Brücke standen 2 Sachsen und furchten einen 23er Gummifisch durch das glasklare Wasser vor der Brücke....leider ohne Erfolg, jedenfalls solange ich zuguckte.


----------



## Borsti78 (6. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey S.#h schönen dank für die info. hat alles geklappt


----------



## uwe Leu (7. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo waren am 30.10.2011 erfolgreich haten 15 Flunder 2 Dorsche bei ca 20 Meter tiefe. Am Montag den 31. haben wir vergeblich gesucht es blieb bei 2  Trostdorschen ein Angler hat gut Schollen und Flundern gefunden 9-12 Meter.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (7. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Bigone schrieb:


> Moin,war eigentlich irgend jemand heute "draussen"? .....




Ja ich, war aber nicht so doll!

Hatte in drei Stunden 8 brauchbare Fische. War bei dem Nebel nicht so einfach, den Netzen rechtzeitig auszuweichen!


----------



## Borsti78 (7. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey T. womit hattet ihr erfolg und in welchen tiefen habt ihr geangelt??;+


----------



## Tuempelteddy (10. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hei Borsti,

wir waren so zwischen 7 und 10 Metern und haben mit Wobblern in allen Farben geschleppt.


----------



## Borsti78 (12. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey männer`s und Frauen#h wie siehts aus?wollte morgen evtl mal hoch kommen und mein glück versuchen. war jemand die woche los oder hat was gehört was die fänge sagen.


----------



## Stipfel (12. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Es ist kühl geworden, also man kann nur hoffen, dass die Dorsche nun dicht unter Land kommen um die schmackhaften Krebse zu ergaunern :g
Allerdings drückt der Wind nun schon seit geraumer Zeit von Süd, was dem entgegen spricht...
ALSO: probieren und suchen =)

Ich werde morgen auch raus. Mal sehen wie es aussieht. #h


----------



## Samdeek (12. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey Stipfel bin ja auf deinen bericht gespannt wie es so gelaufen ist.
Gruß Denis


----------



## Strandkrabbe5 (12. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Bigone schrieb:


> Moin,war eigentlich irgend jemand heute "draussen"?
> Bei dem Nebel war mir das heute zu unsicher, trotz Plotter, Beleuchtung, usw. Ich bin in Rerik spazieren gegangen, auf der Brücke standen 2 Sachsen und furchten einen 23er Gummifisch durch das glasklare Wasser vor der Brücke....leider ohne Erfolg, jedenfalls solange ich zuguckte.


 

ja ich war heute draußen ! 

Wie Nebel hast Du kein Radar + ATS + Funk ?

Wir hatte doch stolze 200m Sicht . 

Dafür waren wir auch die einzigen im Nebel beim 
angeln....  


in dem Nebel waren die Dorsche heute beißfreudiger ! 

hatte in 4 Std. am Trellegrund 35 Dorsche zum mitnehmen, 

alle in sattlicher Größe.


----------



## Strandkrabbe5 (12. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ich kannst nicht mehr lesen,das Startseil kann auch bei 10 oder 15Ps reißen,ich habe 15Ps mit E-Start die Angst das die Batterie versagt ist immer da[/QUOTE]

Tja wenn du richtig Verstand hättest dann würdest Du
den Sin zwischen den Zeilen verstehen als Plump zu antworten. 
Typisch Männer ! #q  

und wenn du nur irgendwie bißchen technische Ahnung hättest, wüstest Du das alle Außenborder mit 20Ps 
zusätzlich zum E Starter eine versteckte Starthilfe
haben., Seilzug erst zusammen bauen. 

Darum fahre ich ja auch mit meiner Yacht raus mit 
2 Innenmotore V8.

Aber wenn ich jetzt noch sage das ich im Dienst wieder 
2x 5Ps Boote im Nebel 7500m von Land gefunden haben,
frage ich mich was das mit Selbsteinschäzung zu 
tun hat ? #c  

Warum machen immer Männer so ein Blödsin ??#c

Man hat damals in Seefahrschule gelernt vorausschauend 
Schiff / Boot zu fahren aber wenn ich das hier alles so 
lese schlage ich nur die Hände übern Kopf ! #q

Typisch Männer- Angler  ! :g


----------



## nessy (13. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gestern war am Trollegrund Nebel ???
Vor Börgerende hatte man eine Bombensicht und eine frische Brise aus SO !|bigeyes


----------



## Bigone (13. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nein es ging um den *06.11.*, da wollte ich eigentlich raus, aber beim dem Nebel war es mir nicht ganz geheuer..
Willkommen im anglerboard übrigens.


----------



## Borsti78 (13. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#hwar heute auf kühlungsborner see unterwegs,hatten zu zweit 6 gute tiger aber was mir aufgefallen is,das man ordentlich suchen mußte und wenn man nen schwarm endlich gefunden hat,dann stand der fisch laut echo aber mehr im mittelwasser und die wollten irgendwie nicht beissen#q kann mir jemand sagen was das evtl war und falls es evtl dorsch war,wie man den an ne angel bekommt;+  hab mit pilker(40-50gramm) und beifäger gefischt,war ja arschglatte see heute.später hab ich noch mit heringspaternoster probiert,aber so wirklich war irgendwie nicht so richtig was zu machen.#q wer kann mir weiterhelfen???


----------



## Stipfel (13. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich war heute, wie gesagt, auch unterwegs... 
und die erste Überraschung liess nicht lange auf sich warten, denn als ich um 8 uhr aus dem Hafen los wollte waren da doch tatsächlich die ersten kleinen Eisschollen unterwegs |kopfkrat und das obwohl wir letzte woche noch Wassertemperaturen von 10°C hatten... naja im Hafen waren es dann noch 4°C und draussen zwischen 6-8°C.

Da ich alleine war, wollte ich nicht unbedingt bis zum Trollegrund düsen und entschloss mich ein paar Schleppmethoden für mich zu probieren und verschiedenste Wobbler zu testen.
Also hab ich das Seegebiet direkt vor dem Hafen unsicher gemacht und hab dort meine Schleppbahnen gezogen.
Insgesammt hab ich in knapp 4h nur 3 Leos gezogen, dafür diese aber in echt guter größe, was mich besonders gefreut hat weil ich klasse statt masse bevorzuge und sich somit meine Schlepptechniken als erfolgsbringend erwiesen haben.

Was noch wirklich besonders war: ich konnte bis auf 11m Tiefe den Grund glasklar erkennen, also wirklich so gut wie keine Schwebstoffe im Wasser und eine spiegelglatte Oberfläche. So war ich zwischenzeitlich sehr abgelenkt, da ich meinen Gufi in 10m Wassertiefe verführerisch tanzen lassen habe und auf den live Biss gewartet habe :m

Alles in allem standen die Biester bei ca. 10m, sehr einzeln und ich habe heute in meinem Seegebiet nur die größeren ergattern können.

Gruß Stipfel.


----------



## Borsti78 (18. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey#h,fährt am woende jemand raus?? wollt evtl sonntag mein glück mal wieder probieren.wie siehts den da oben aus???


----------



## schedi3 (18. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hallo 

Morgen um 8:00Uhr gehst los mit Lukas III Schleppen bis Trollegrund und dann mit Wattwurm auf Plattfische 

gruss schedi3


----------



## Borsti78 (18. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



schedi3 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> Morgen um 8:00Uhr gehst los mit Lukas III Schleppen bis Trollegrund und dann mit Wattwurm auf Plattfische
> 
> gruss schedi3



na du hast es ja gut,dann wünsch ich big petri und viell kann man ja am abend von deinen erfolgen lesen


----------



## Stipfel (18. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also bis heute stehen vor kborn immernoch laaaaaange Netze, ziemlich dicht unter Land... ;(


----------



## Samdeek (18. November 2011)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

netze sind meist guti  hab da schon oft gut fisch gefangen wo die standen 
100m sollte man da aber schon einhalten der wasserschutz ist da sehr ungehalten drüber wenn ihr genau daneben angelt


----------



## Strunz (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hab mal ne Frage an alle die Erfahrung im Trollegrund/Kühlungsborn haben.
Ich wollte Mitte/Ende Mai mal ein bischen Angeln. Wie siehts denn zu der Zeit da aus? Dorsch und Hornhecht sind dann doch sicher gut zu fangen, oder?


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

die Hornhechte wenn noch da fängst du schon ein paar hundert Meter vom Ufer entfernt.
Lassen sich gut vom Kleinboot aus schleppen.
Der Trollegrund ist bei gutem Wetter immer gut wenn man auf der Suche nach Dorsche ist.
Auch Plattfische lassen sich am Rand vom Trollegrund gut auf Naturköder beangeln.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Samdeek (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schaust du hier  ich denke das dir das etwas Weiterhelfen wird aber nicht erschrecken das obere gebiet liegt locker 7km vor der Küste und ca 12km vom Hafen.
achso ganz vergessen auf der obersten stelle das sind ca18m am bessten nur mit Gufi angeln sonnst wirds da ganz schnell teuer.
Von mir liegen da auch schon einige pilker.

Freu mich schon wenn die leicherei durch ist dann gehts auch wieder los.

Vorfreude ist doch die besste Freude

und wers ganz genau sehen möchte guckst du hier 
http://www.purplefinder.com/servlet/FleetMapServlet?user_name=demo&password=demo&time_offset=-120


----------



## anbeisser (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

gelöscht


----------



## Silvio.i (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich will auch mal wieder zum Trollegrund!
Das letzte Mal hatte ich einen schönen beifang auf Wattwurm. Und ein Wetter hatten wir ... träum... S1-2






twurm.


----------



## Strunz (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal wieder zum Trollegrund!
> Das letzte Mal hatte ich einen schönen beifang auf Wattwurm. Und ein Wetter hatten wir ... träum... S1-2
> 
> 
> ...




Du hälst doch nicht etwa den Beifang da auf dem Foto im Arm?|kopfkrat


----------



## Silvio.i (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Doch :q.
Waren eigentlich auf Plattfische aus. Dorsche hatten wir schon genug. Übrigens, keine Platte hat unter 30cm den Tag :q
Insgesamt hatte ich 16 Dorche bis 84cm und 23 Platte bis 42cm!
Es war ein genialer Angeltag. Zum träumen halt.


----------



## Furchi1963 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Werde mich demnächst auch wieder na KüBo aufmachen. Gutes Angelrevier.
Hatte im November bei 4Bf, später 3Bf., ganz schön zu kämpfen. In einer Erfrischungspause (siehe Profilbild) habe ich den Pilker schleifen lassen und hatte einen schönen 60er Dorsch auf den Beifänger.


----------



## Samdeek (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Silvio wann warst denn los?
und passt das so ungefähr auch mit deinen fanggründen was ich eingezeichnet habe?


----------



## Samdeek (21. März 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich war Samstag mal wieder oben der erste turn des Jahres.
wir waren ca 9 Boote draußen, das wasser ist noch sau kalt sodas unter land leider noch nichts zu finden war.
Erst ab 20m + haben wir kleine trupps ausfindig machen können.
gefangen haben wir zu zweit 11 leos ohne kugel und 4 mit kugelbauch! die 4 durften sich erstmal entleeren  

Wer jetzt schon raus möchte dem sei gesagt viel viel suchen und fahren.
wir halten jetzt erstmal die füße still bis sich das wasser spürbar erwärmt hat und es auch wieder sin macht unter land zu fischen.
10km vor der küste hinterlässt doch ein unwohles gefühl.

Gruß zusammen


----------



## elbetaler (23. März 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Samdeek,
habe Deinen Beitrag mit grossem Interesse gelesen. Ich habe schon vorgehabt, WE hinzufahren. Aber so werde ich wohl an den Strand oder vielleicht auf Hering los.
Weiss jemand, ob vor Boltenhagen bis Brook (oder noch weiter) schon Hering gefangen wird?

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Samdeek (25. März 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ elbetaler
also raus ist pflicht bei dem schönen wetter schade das ich das WE arbeiten muss, sonnst hätte ich mir auch wieder meine Jolle geschnappt und wäre raus.
Die Hääääääääringe hab ich "so denk ich" auf dem echolot das ein oder andere mal im mittelwasser zu gesicht bekommen.
Aber drauf gefischt hab ich nicht.
ein mal und nie wieder mit dem eigenen boot.
so ne sauerei..... das ist nicht mein...

Also viel glück


----------



## Forellenhesse (28. März 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo ich fahre im Somemr nach kühlungsborn und Wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt mit einenm 5 ps AB rauszufahren.
Ich war noch nie am Grund aber wollte mal wissen was von kühlungsborn die fahrzeit beträgt


----------



## schedi3 (29. März 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo

ich hatte früher auch ein 5 Ps er, wir brauchten von Hafen bis zum Trollegrund eine gute Stunde.

gruss schedi3


----------



## Waldemar (29. März 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

man kan auch vom hafen gradeaus oder nach rechts fahren. da giebts auch fische. wen man ein echo dabei hat, findet man auch sandige stellen o. kraut u. muschelbänke. klar wird auf dem trollegrund mehr gefangen. ist doch kein wunder. da angeln auch viel mehr. ich bin auch immer erst vom camp. seeblick immer erst dort hin gefahren u. so manchmal nach 1-2 h erfolglosen angelns woanders higefahren. hatte am nachmittag immer meinen fisch.


----------



## Samdeek (29. März 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Jup also mit 5 ps kann ich absolut bestätigen ne gute stunde brauchst du.


----------



## Borsti78 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo:vik:
Kann mir jemand Info´s geben wie es momentan aussieht.|kopfkrat 
wie siehts  aus mit Dorsch und Hering????


----------



## blassauge (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wenn man die allgemeinen Berichte und Fangmeldungen anschaut ist zur Zeit wohl nicht so viel zu holen. Sollen wohl oft nur kleine Dorsche mit dabei sein. Keine Ahnung ob es das Wetter ist oder...der Angler |kopfkrat


----------



## Samdeek (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Borsti, wenn du fangen willst dann fahr hoch, finde die netze der berufsfischer und suche da im umkreis mal ein wenig rum dort wirst du ganz sicher deinen fisch fangen.
Mein bekannter aus Rerik meinte zu mit willst fisch zz. dann such die netze da wirst schon was schnappen.
Hab die netze gefunden bin noch etwas suchen gefahren und schauen da hier nen schwarm da nen schwarm und am ende 30 kg fisch in der kiste


----------



## Samdeek (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Welch eine Freude morgen geht es endlich wieder an die Küste.
Laut meinen Quellen stehen die Dorsche immer noch auf rund 20m kann das jemand bestätigen?
Gruß zusammen


----------



## angelmatz (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo "Ostseeangler"!

Ich fahre vom 04.06.12 - 08.06.12 nach Kühlungsborn......

Habe dort vor, einen Tag (den erlaubt mir meine Frau - lol) vom Boot aus den Dorschen nachzustellen.

Ist einer von Euch stolzer Bootsbesitzer und würde einen angelnden Berliner mal mitnehmen?

Bin 42 Jahre alt........näheres per PN......

Klar, ich kann mir auch ein Boot leihen......

Lustiger würde ich aber eine Tour mit einem Spezialisten finden......

Nebenbei, falls sich keiner meldet, kennt ihr einen guten Bootsverleih?

Habe zwar schon gegoogelt und gefunden, aber Empfehlungen sind ja nicht schlecht.

Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen!

Lieben Gruß

Matze


----------



## Silvio.i (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich leihe im direkt bei dem im Yachthafen. Kann nichts schlechtes sagen. Fanggebiet ist zur Zeit nicht weit draußen. In den Tangwiesen direkt rechts neben der Ausfahrt liegen die Dorsche und lauern auf futter. Tiefe ca. 6-10m
Viel Glück. 
Ich habe für Dienstag gebucht. Leider sind die Windprognosen nicht rosig #d


----------



## angelmatz (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke für die Antwort silvio!!!!!

Mal schaun, wie das Wetter in "unserer Woche" wird???

Gruß,Matze


----------



## Samdeek (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sodele wieder zurück und mir brennen die Arme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im flachen ging nicht viel vereinzelnd mal nen nemo aber das wars dann auch schon.
gefunden haben wir die Beißer dann auf ca 25m nen kleiner Hering fressender Schwarm.
Silber absolute top Farbe.
viel spaß allen anderen ich hau mich erstmal wieder hin


----------



## Silvio.i (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Super Dorsche!
War gestern auch kurz. Bei 8m habe ich auf den Echo immer Schwärme mit ein, zwei großen Fischen drin. wollte schleppen, war aber aufgrund des Wellengangs schlecht. Konnte eh bloß 1,5h angeln. Hatte gaaaaaaanz vielpech den Tag. Gefangen habe ich bei 12m. Platte um die 30cm und Dorsche bis 54cm


----------



## Samdeek (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Pech ist nicht schön  aber auch sowas geht vorbei.
Hatte die patzel echt weit draußen über dem trollegrund


----------



## Aalrounder (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nabend!

Jetzt berichte ich aber auch mal von unseren Fängen vor Kühlungsborn:
05.06.2012, Kleinboot, 4 bis 5 Bft aus NW
Geschleppt, Gejiggt
23 Leos bis 80cm und nen Hornfisch in 8 - 12 Meter Tiefe

Da wir einen ständigen Sonne-Wolken-Regen-Mix hatten, war es enorm schwer die richtige Farbe herauszufinden. Wir mussten immer wieder wechseln und probieren.


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Super Dorsch!
Ich will am Montag raus.
In welchen Tiefen habt ihr gefangen? Mehr beim Schleppen (Tiefe?) oder mehr beim Jiggen (Tiefe?).
Das letzte mal haben bei klarem Wasser alle Farben gefangen. Mein größter war zwar "nur" 60cm, aber dafür fast 3 Kilo schwer


----------



## Aalrounder (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Morjen!

Auf die Jigs sind nur 4 Dorsche eingestiegen. Das waren aber alles Fische ab 60cm. Fangetiefe etwa 12m  Wir waren auch mal auf 17m raus, aber da war nix. Durch die mörderische Drift waren unsere Köder vielleicht auch zu leicht. Selbst mit 80g wars schwer Grundkontakt zu halten.
Beim Schleppen hats da wesentlich öfter gerappelt. Alle 8 - 10m.

Nächster Trip ist im August!


----------



## blackgollum (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mahlzeit 
Da haste echt nen super Dorsch rausgedrillt!

Was habt ihr zum schleppen benutzt - Blinker oder Wobbler (Farbe)?

Gruß Tristan


----------



## angelmatz (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute!

Zurück aus Kühlungsborn......

Leider hatte ich familienbedingt nur einmal die Möglichkeit, mit einem geliehenen Kleinboot auf die Ostsee zu schippern.

Das ganze war am Mittwoch, also Vorgestern.

Von 11.00 - 16.00 Uhr bissen 7 Dorsche an der leichten Jigrute, alle auf japanrote Gummifische.
Andere Farben wurden ignoriert......

Fast alle Fische bissen zwischen 9 - 10 Metern. Die Größe war leider nicht befriedigend, zwei Fische um die 55 cm, alle anderen um die 40 cm.


In 20 Metern passierte absolut nichts, dort waren auch keine Fische auf dem Echo zu erkennen.

Von einer mörderischen Drift habe ich übrigens überhaupt nichts gemerkt!

Ich bin locker (und zwar ganz locker) mit 20 - 30 Gramm Köpfen auf den Grund gekommen!!!!!

Leider hatte ich Donnerstag keine Zeit mehr zu Fischen - es war spiegelglatte See!

Hatte ja eigentlich gehofft, dass einer von Euch Ostsee-Cracks mich mal einen Tag mit seinem Boot mit auf den Ententeich nimmt, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt........


Grüße aus der Hauptstadt


Matze


----------



## Samdeek (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin zusammen also Wetter sagt Montag ist ein Spitzen tag also gehts wieder mal hoch an die Küste 
Bin gespannt wie lumpi was und vor allem wo wir fangen.
Letzter Trip war unglaublich bei ca 26m extrem gut gefangen.

Falls noch jemand rausfährt bitte mal melden!

weden so gegen 8 uhr da sein (Hafen)


----------



## Silvio.i (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich fahre auch am Montag |wavey:
Geplant 8:30Uhr ab Hafen Kühlungsborn.


----------



## Samdeek (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hey, dann haben wir uns wohl nur knapp verpasst!
Ich war genau um 8:30 da.

zum fang!

Ich konnten 5 schöne fische landen und meine mitangler 4
der kleinste 70 und mein endlich größter 90cm

Gesammt hab ich 2 schleppnetzfischer gesehen die ihre runden dort gezogen haben.

Ich denk jetzt wird es erstmal richtig mau dort oben.

Also viel glück allen zusammen


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Habe mich verspätet. Wir sind auch nicht zum Trollegrund, weil wir Mittags noch einen eingesackt haben.
Dorsche sind merklich zurückgegangen.
Fangbericht hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=213


----------



## Aalrounder (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



blackgollum schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> Da haste echt nen super Dorsch rausgedrillt!
> 
> Was habt ihr zum schleppen benutzt - Blinker oder Wobbler (Farbe)?
> ...



Tristan, schlappten mit Wobbler. Je nach Bewölkung im Natur-Dekor oder schockige Farben.

Unser nächster Trip ist leider erst am 28. August.


----------



## blackgollum (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin zusammen,
ich fahr am Samstag (den 23.06.2012) nach Kühlungsborn.
War einer von euch in den letzten Tagen mal dort und kann hier kurz was  zur Fangsituation schreiben (Fangtiefe, Köderfabe etc.). Meine  Zielfische sind der Dorsch und der Butt.
Wir fahren mit einem eigenen Boot (60 PS) raus. 

Gruß Tristan


----------



## Samdeek (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ gollum fangtiefe 20m+ fressen tun sie zur zeit heringe.

Gleich hoch zum trollegrund und dann ca 7 km weit raus, dann heißt es suchen suchen suchen.... das letzte mal waren es nur ganz kleine trupps unterwegs die größe hat aber gepasst


----------



## blackgollum (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Samdeek:
Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass die so tief stehen. 

Gruß Tristan


----------



## Borsti78 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen|wavey:
Kann jemand Info´s geben was in Kühlungsborn grade läuft?!


----------



## Samdeek (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich kann dir da echt einen guten geben!
Bleib blos zuhaus!

Letzte ausfahrt vor 5 Tagen und 3 schlepper die den ganzen tag das ganze gebiet abgeklappert haben!
3 fische gefangen und das ist für die verhältnisse rein garnichts!

Laut einen bekannten (der mich gewarnt hatte) geht das schon seit 2 wochen so!

zur zeit ist da oben alles TOT danke an die schleppfischer


----------



## elbetaler (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Deshalb schippert die MS Vorwärts bei der Ansteuerung Lübeck bzw. bei Boltenhagen und nicht bei Rerik rum!?

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Silvio.i (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Alles Tot auf dem Trollegrund? Mein Kumpel fängt sich seit Wochen doof und dämlich an Wittling und Platten in guten Größen. Nur Dorsch ist halt nicht viel!


----------



## Samdeek (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Den Dorsch meinte ich auch @ Silvio, Wittis und Platte gehen auf jeden Fall gut direkt auf dem Trolle Grund bei ca. 10m.

Die MS Vorwärts hab ich zum Glück schon lange nicht mehr da oben gesehen!!!!!!
Der Kapitän ist nicht gerade ein Kleinboot Liebhaber was er auch gern zeigt!

Ein mal selbst kennen gelernt!


----------



## Borsti78 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke schön für eure Info´s#6
Ich meinte natürlich auch,wie die Chancen auf Dorsch stehen,
trotzdem danke nochmal Silvio und Samdeek.
Dann muss ich wohl noch ne Weile die Füsse still halten,bis die Schlepper sich andere Gebiete gesucht haben|evil:
Will nur hoffen das die noch nen bißchen Fisch für uns Angler drin lassen.|uhoh:


----------



## goolgetter (3. August 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War einer mal wieder vor K´born im Einsatz?
Wie siehts mit den Dorschfängen aus?
Ich will am Samstag wieder den Leos auf die Pelle rücken.

Vielleicht gibts ja ein paar aktuelle Tipps?


----------



## blassauge (21. August 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie sieht es denn über das Jahr verteilt mit den Plattfischen aus? Sind die auf dem TG zu jeder Jahreszeit zu fangen?


----------



## Fishing-Toby (22. August 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
ein Freund war mit seinem Boot vor ca. 3 Wochen für 14 Tage vor Kühlungsborn. Schöne Dorsche hat er gefangen, bis 85 cm. 35 kg Filet hatte er in den 14 Tagen.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Samdeek (24. August 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sodele war vor 3 tagen oben.

Dorsch ist echt MAU!
Ich habe mehrere schwärme dicke fette Heringe gefunden die ich auch etwas erleichtert hab, dazu sind Unmengen an wittis zu finden.
Das plattfischangeln geht jetzt im September richtig rund, die einheimischen reiben sich schon die finger der September soll der beste Monat sein!

Achso ich hatte 4 Stunden auf Dorsch unter über und in den schwärmen gefischt und konnte 3 Stück erbeuten.

Viel glück allen anderen


----------



## Waldemar (27. August 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hallo leute,
war denn niemand los am letztem we.?
ich wollte die woche mal kurzfristig für 2-3 tage hochfahren. wetter soll ja ab mittwoch nicht so schlecht sein.
vielleicht war ja doch jemand aufn tg. u. kann was berichten.


----------



## Waldemar (28. August 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

so, bin dann mal wech.#h
werde berichten.


----------



## blackgollum (3. September 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo beisammen,
ich war selbst gestern mit 3 weiteren Kollegen von mir und unserem Boot in Kühlungsborn.
Geangelt haben wir von 9:00 Uhr bis 13:30 Uhr. Um 13:30 Uhr haben wir das Angeln abgebrochen.
In den 4 1/2 Stunden haben wir nur einen Seestern und einen Sandaal erbeutet. Gefischt haben wir nur mit Pilker + Beifänger und Wobbler. Für Plattfisch hatten wir leider nichts mit dabei!
So einen Tag wie gestern habe ich beim Hochseeangeln noch nie erlebt.
Auf unserem Echolot haben wir nur sehr vereinzelt Fische sehen können und diese standen teilweise im Mittelwasser so bei 6-7 Meter. Aber auch die 3-4 Fische die am Grund standen konnten wir nicht überlisten. Die Gewohnten Echolotbilder mit mehreren Fischen oder gah Schwärmen blieben aus! 
Im Hafen hatte ich mich noch mit ein paar anderen Anglern unterhalten, die rein kamen. Diese waren alle genauso erfolgreich wie wir! Nicht einen Dorsch! 
Ich tippe mal darauf, dass der ablandiege Wind an der aktuellen Fangsituation Schuld ist. Der hat die Nahrung zu weit ins Tiefe (von der Küste weg) gespült und die Dorsche sind ihrer Nahrung gefolgt.
Selbst über den Muschelbänken war gestern nichts zu holen.

Naja, Hobby bleibt Hobby! Wenn man immer was fangen würde, wäre es ja langweilig! 
Wir versuchen es in 2-3 Wochen nochmal in Lübeck.

Allen anderen wünsche ich noch viel Petri Heil! Vielleicht habt ihr momentan mehr Glück in Kühlungsborn?!

Viele Grüße
Tristan


----------



## Waldemar (4. September 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

so, nun bin ich wieder da.
leider hatten wir nur 2 angeltage. mi. u. do. geangelt wurde nur am mi.
auf dem tg. waren wir nicht. wir sind vor rerick so ziemlich 10 km rausgefahren. dafür wurden wir belohnt. nach einigem suchen fanden wir die dorsche. meine frau u. ich hatten dann in relativ kurzer zeit 30 gute. 2/3 zwischen 60 u. 70 cm.
um 14:30 uhr wollte ich nicht mehr. immerhin mußten sie ja noch fillettiert u. verpackt werden. war eine sehr schöne angeltur mit anschließender erholung bis sammstag. 
in 2 wochen wollen wir wieder los. aber dann zum platten angeln vor kübo. vielleicht haben wir ja wieder glück. gruß, waldemar.


----------



## blassauge (4. September 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Bis zu welcher Tiefe habt ihr denn gefischt? Als wir letztens da waren ging Dorschmäßig auch nicht viel. Als wir zurück kamen bekamen wir den Tip es erst ab 20m Tiefe zu probieren.

Deine "Fangmeldung" macht mir keinen Mut für den geplanten Einsatz in der nächsten Woche....:c


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. September 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Waldemar,
Petri Heil zum tollen Fang.
Ich werde ab Oktober wieder mitspielen! ;-)
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## blassauge (4. September 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Waldemar schrieb:


> ...vor rerick so ziemlich 10 km rausgefahren... in relativ kurzer zeit 30 gute. 2/3 zwischen 60 u. 70 cm.


 
Petri Waldemar. Hört sich richtig gut an. 10 km draußen ist ja schon ganz ordentlich. Wie tief standen denn die Dorsche? Habt ihr es nebenbei auch auf Platte versucht?


----------



## Waldemar (4. September 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hallo knurri,danke.
nach meinen langen gesundheitsproblemen um frühjahr binn ich wieder einsatzbereit. im oktober kommen wir auf jeden fall noch mal nach meschendorf.

hallo blassauge,
natürlich fahren wir nur bei stabieler wetterlage so weit raus. die distanz schaffen wir in knap 20 min.
geangelt wurde bei 15-18m.
platten haben wir nicht versucht. da gehts dann in 2-3 wochen auf den trollegrund wenns wetter passt.


----------



## Aardaaroth (28. September 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

also dorsch scheint derzeit wirklich nicht zu wollen =/ mit meinem bruder 2 tage vor kborn auf dem wasser mit pilker und beifänger bewaffnet aber kein einziger fisch ... nur haufenweise miesmuscheln am haken |kopfkrat:c da das schiffchen bald aus dem wasser soll wird in der nächsten zeit brandungsausrüstung gekauft #6 hoffentlich habe ich damit mehr erfolg


----------



## Samdeek (28. September 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey Arda wo wart ihr denn nur vorm Hafen?
Oder seit ihr raus bis auf den trollegrund gewesen?
Windfinder Sagte dazu noch ne hacke wind aufm wasser wie wars denn mit den wellen? angelbar?


----------



## Stipfel (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War einer die Tage aufm Wasser? Auf welcher Tiefe stehen die Dorsche mittlerweile?
Wollte diese Woche auch nochmal raus. Wenn es der Wind zulässt.


----------



## elbetaler (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wenn Du aus Kübo bist, dann sitzt Du doch selbst an der Quelle! Da könntest`die Gemeinde doch brühwarm mit Infos versorgen. Soll kein Vorwurf sein, eher ein Vorschlag.
Denn viele, die sich auf den Weg nach Kübo machen wollen, zehren von den Vorhersagen von windfinder, wetter.de usw. Allzu oft sind die Bedingungen dann abweichend. Gerade an den Wochenenden würden ab Freitag ein-zwei Postings bzgl. Wetter, Wind und Richtung, Brandung allg. und event. Fangmeldungen sehr nützlich sein!

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

PETRI und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## Stipfel (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das stimmt... und das würde ich auch zu gerne machen, aber gerade in der Saison haben die Kühlungsborner den Kopf voll und jede Menge zutun.
Jetzt wird es hier wieder ruhiger und man selbst kommt auch mal wieder zur Ruhe. 
Umso trauriger, dass ich seit Mai nicht mehr angeln war.
Gerade deshalb juckt es mir nun in den Fingern und ich muss unbedingt raus! Btw. auch gerne mit jmd. anders.


----------



## Samdeek (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi zusammen, also das wochenende ist anscheind für uns bootfahrer vielversprechned.
wetter passt laut windfinder und hoffentlich kommen da auch ein paar fische rum bin mal gespannt wo sie rumschleichen.
Meine Quelle in rerik hat mir berichtet das fast das ganze jahr über schleppnetzfischer vor ort warem zum teil 3 boote die jeden tag geschleppt haben und dadurch nicht mehr mit viel dorsch zu rechnen ist!
er war vor 2 wochen draußen und hat sage und schreibe 6 dorsche gefangen von morgens um 7 bis 16 uhr. fahrstrecke 69km an diesem tag!
eines hat sich ganz klar aus diesem gespräch rauskristaliesiert, große fischanzeigen = nicht gefunden!
Nur vereinzelnt minitrupps.

Werd berichten wenn ich wieder komme


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich werde morgen den Trollegrund auf Platte antesten. Hoffentlich hat der Fischer nicht alles mit Netzen verrammelt. Dorsch hab ich kein Bock zur Zeit, läuft ja auch nicht so wie eben schon beschrieben wurde.
Bin selber gespannt wie es wird dennich ar seit juli nicht mehr los.


----------



## derporto (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Habe ja die letzte Woche in KüBo verbracht und dort auch mit ansässigen Anglern, u.a. Schote von Schotes Angelturm über die aktuelle Lage gesprochen. Dort wird nur noch über die Fischer geschimpft. Der Meeresboden wird dort direkt vor der Küste praktisch jeden Tag durchgepflügt. Und da dies anscheinend noch nicht reicht, werden kilometerweise Netze gestellt und der gesamte Abschnitt zwischen Bukspitze und Heiligendamm praktisch abgesperrt. Dementsprechend waren auch die Fänge in letzter Zeit vom Kleinboot und von den Brücken. Ich kann sicher verstehen, wenn die Fischer an ihren Fisch, ihre Existenzgrundlage, kommen wollen. Aber auch hier könnte man mal über einen Dialog mit den Anglern nachdenken. Denn immerhin kommen haufenweise Angler in das ganze Jahr über in diese Gegend und lassen einen Haufen Geld dort. Mancheiner wird sich zukünftig sicher überlegen, woanders hinzufahren. Laut Berichten der Einheimischen ist die Netz- und Schleppproblematik dieses Jahr dort so groß wie seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr. 

Ich wünsche euch ganz sicher trotzdem viel Petri. Butt dürfte sicher besser gehen als Dorsch.


----------



## Waldemar (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen den Trollegrund auf Platte antesten. Hoffentlich hat der Fischer nicht alles mit Netzen verrammelt. Dorsch hab ich kein Bock zur Zeit, läuft ja auch nicht so wie eben schon beschrieben wurde.
> Bin selber gespannt wie es wird dennich ar seit juli nicht mehr los.


moin jörg,
mit platten wirst du pech haben. die haben steffi u. ich gestern nachmittag alle gefanden. war mal wieder phantastisch. wetter u. fänge haben gapasst. 
na dann bis nachher auf ein bier. wir sind arizona 26.


----------



## Samdeek (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

derporto, das muss ich dir leider bestätigen du sprichst mit den warten der einheimischen!
Dorsch ist nicht!!!
Aber platte lassen sich bestimmt gut verhaften!
Weiß einer wann die Marina aufmacht und wann der leuchtturm öffnet?
Gruß Denis


----------



## derporto (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Samdeek schrieb:


> derporto, das muss ich dir leider bestätigen du sprichst mit den warten der einheimischen!
> Dorsch ist nicht!!!
> Aber platte lassen sich bestimmt gut verhaften!
> Weiß einer wann die Marina aufmacht und wann der leuchtturm öffnet?
> Gruß Denis


 
Meinst du mit Leuchtturm "Schotes Angelturm"?. Falls dem so ist, dann: um 06:00. Falls du jedweden anderen Leuchtturm meinst: keine Ahnung.


----------



## Samdeek (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi genau den meinte ich und er macht erst um 7 uhr auf  stand vor verschlossener tür. die Marina um 8 uhr.
So fänge waren mehr als mager falls ihr fisch suchen wollt ab nach kägsdorf und dort bei 7 - 9 m suchen


----------



## Waldemar (6. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hallo leute, weiß jemand wie die dorschfänge momentan sind???
nachden die fangschiffe ende okt. anfang nov. die mecklemburger bucht ausgeräumt hatten, lief ja ne weile nix auf dorsch. wenns wetter passt wollte ich dem nächst mal nach meschendorf fahren. letztes mal vor drei wochen war dorsch echt mau. war denn mal jemand los u. hat gefangen?


----------



## elbetaler (6. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schau doch mal, was so von Kuttern und Kleinbooten z.Zt. gefangen wird.
(Sag ich und bin auch bissel stolz drauf!)

Wünsche viel PETRI HEIL und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## Silvio.i (7. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Waldemar: Kann ich dir Montag sagen


----------



## Waldemar (7. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Schau doch mal, was so von Kuttern und Kleinbooten z.Zt. gefangen wird.
> (Sag ich und bin auch bissel stolz drauf!)
> 
> Wünsche viel PETRI HEIL und TSCHÜSS.


glückwunsch zu den trutten.

6 bzw. 9 dorsche klingt aber nich so berauschend.
hat sich dann wohl noch nicht viel geändert.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Waldemar schrieb:


> glückwunsch zu den trutten.
> 
> *6 bzw. 9 dorsche klingt aber nich so berauschend*.
> hat sich dann wohl noch nicht viel geändert.



jo....20-30 sollten es schon sein |uhoh:


----------



## elbetaler (7. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schaut euch doch mal den @kochi82 aus der Neustädter Bucht an!
Der hat nur 19 Fische gefangen und freut sich wie ein Schneekönig!

Jawoll! Und das kann er auch. Super Ergebnis Kochi82, ein kräftiges Petri von mir und weiter so!

Wünsche viel Petri Heil und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## mathei (8. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

wenn der elbetaler es schon erwähnt hat. hier der grimmige. ( aber stolz wie bolle )
und ich finde zusammen 15 schöne dorsche super. mehr muss es nicht sein. das muss alles noch geputzt filitiert und verspeist werden.
wie beim pilze sammel, wenn man den hals nicht voll genug bekommt. abends stehst du da.

heute ging es mal wieder auf dorsch. lief ganz gut. hier der größte 74 cm.






.

und meine erste mefo ( leider zu klein und schonzeit )


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch was zum Angeln. Bin morgen wieder raus mit Boot und Kumpel. Ob es der Trollegrund wird? Wen interessierts hier wirklich schon?
> 
> 
> Wünsche viel Petri Heil und sage TSCHÜSS.


[/QUOTE]


Mich interessiert es riesig. Ich schaue hier täglich rein und freue mich wenn ich mal wieder ein paar Fangmeldungen lesen kann. Natürlich freue ich mich auch immer über die Bilder.
So wie ich etwas mehr Zeit habe und das Wetter passt, werde ich auch wieder das Revier rund um Meschendorf unsicher machen. Bis dahin müssen eure Fangberichte für mich reichen.
Also macht bitte weiter so und lasst es euch nicht vermiesen.
Eventuell haben wir Glück und ein Mod haut hier mal den ganzen OT Mist raus!
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hier scheinen einige zu vergessen, dass wir Fangbildflaming nicht dulden.

Ich belasse es hier bei dem allgemeinen Hinweis, ohne jeden einzelnen jetzt anzuschreiben per PN.

Das gleiche gilt für Offtopic wegen Fangzahlen etc..

Dafür gibts dann beim näxten Mal auch gleich ne Vewarnung - oder wenn jemand meint, über diese klare Maßgabe diskutieren zu müssen ..



> Eventuell haben wir Glück und ein Mod haut hier mal den ganzen OT Mist raus!
> Viele Grüße,


Logo, und mit ner kurzen Meldung wärs sogar früher soweit gewesen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Goil Knurri, warst schon immer ein Guter - gerade gesehen, da war ich aber hier schon am werkeln!!!!


----------



## Corinna68 (9. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Der Grimmige stolz wie Oskar nicht wie Bolle super LEO !!!!
auch wenn die Fotos vom 4.11. sind Lasse dich nicht unterkriegen.#h#h#h
Weiter berichten :m
Waldemar einen schönen gruß von Männe ,durchatmen und


----------



## Waldemar (9. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ corinna,danke, dito. gruß aus der nachbarschaft!

nun wieder zum angenehmen.

na silvio, wirds denn gehn? das wetter wär ja'n bischen grenzwertig für mein boot. vielleicht wirds ja nächstes we. etwas besser.
binn auf jeden fall gespannt auf deinen bericht....petri heil.


----------



## Silvio.i (10. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Muss gehen. Ich habe heute auf die Webcam geschaut... Ostsee sah nicht sehr wellig aus. Und morgen soll es auch nicht viel anders werden. Wir warten ab. Bft 4 ist aber kein Problem für das Boot. Und außerdem muss der Driftsack mal eingeweiht werden


----------



## Silvio.i (12. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3753040&posted=1#post3753040


----------



## Windelwilli (15. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo allerseits!

Da wir kurzfristig unsere Kinder für das Wochenende verkaufen konnten, habe ich mir gedacht ich fahre kurzfristig am Sonntag mit meiner Frau nach Kühlungsborn (sofern ich da noch ein Boot gemietet bekomme), um den Trollegrund unsicher zu machen.
Jetzt sagt mir der Windfinder für den Sonntag 5-7 Knoten Windgeschwindigkeit an.
Daher meine Frage an die Erfahrenen:
Kann man bei 5-7 Knoten gefahrlos mit einem Mietboot zum Trollegrund fahren?#c

Vielen Dank,

Andreas #h


----------



## blassauge (16. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Habe mal bei Windfinder nachgesehen. Für das Wochenende sind halbwegs gute Bedingungen vorhergesagt. Sa. 3-4 Bft aus Süd, So. 3-4 Bft aus Süd West. Das sind so ca. 8-13 Knoten. Sollte die Vorhersage stimmen und so eintreten kann man das noch auf dem Trollegrund noch machen. Mehr sollte es aber nicht werden. Ich würde einen Driftsack empfehlen, sonst kann es unter Umständen mit dem Grundkontakt schwer werden. Und wenn es zu schaukelig wird einfach dichter unter Land gehen. Wenn Du ein Boot mieten kannst, ist es in der Regel ratsam am Vorabend mal anzurufen. Dann liegt das aktuelle Seewetter vor und der Vermieter kann Dir sagen ob es geht oder nicht.

Viele Grüße in die Nachbargemeinde.#h


----------



## Windelwilli (16. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Leider scheint der Wind laut Windfinder eher zuzunehmen für Sonntag. Teilweise wird schon bis zu 14 Knoten verhergesagt.
Kann ich dann wohl knicken.
Schade, die Gelegenheit wird so bald nicht wieder kommen.:c


----------



## Silvio.i (16. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Letztes Wochenende war auch südwest 3-4 angesagt und west 5 waren es im Endeffekt. Was ca. 1m Wellengang nach sich zog.
Also:VORSICHT!


----------



## flaps_full (16. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also, windfinder zeigt immer zwei Werte an. Den Durchschnittswind und die Böen. Auf dem offenen Meer sind die Böen die realistischere Angab, da es dort keinerlei Windschutz gibt und zumeist der maximale Wind bis zum Boden an jeder Stelle durchkommt. An Land gibt es durch die Topografie und Bäume häufig einen leicht geringeren Wind.

Mann sollte die Werte die dort stehen nicht so interpretieren, wie sie einem gefallen, sondern was Fakt ist. Und Silvio.i, dort stand auch letztes Wochenende verbreitet eine 5 bei den Böen, das "wolltest" du wohl nicht sehen, und auch wenn du das hier noch so oft schreibst, ändern sich die Fakten dort nicht....

http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/seeseite_rerik
(Für die Anzeige in bft links auf Konfiguration>Ändere Einheiten gehen)


----------



## Windelwilli (16. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja, wir haben das auch schon für uns abgesagt. Ist mir zu heftig mit dem Wind.
Brandungsangeln wär ja noch was feines. Nur bekommt man am Sonntag ja nirgendwo Würmer...


----------



## Waldemar (19. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

so nun hab ich mein angelzeug für den winter eingemottet.
letzte wo. war ich mit meiner frau einige tage auf dem campingplatz in meschendorf.
do. haben wir es auf dorsch am trollegrund versucht. naja.
dann sind wir weiter richtung campingplatz, so ca. 3-4 km draußen. 
da gabs dann gut dorsch in ordentlicher größe.
geangelt wurde in einer tiefe vo. 12-15m.
freitag war es etwas windiger. da haben wir unter land bei 6-8m recht gut auf gummis gefangen. die fische waren zwar etwas kleiner, aber die stückzahl hat gestimmt. untermaßige waren garnicht dabei.
am sammstag war das wetter am besten. aber da waren wir am strand spazieren. wir hatten genug gefangen.
jetzt gehts erst wieder im frühjahr los zum schleppen.
solange muß nun das anglerboard fürs hobby herhalten.


----------



## Silvio.i (20. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ flaps_full.
Nur mal so zur Info: 
1.Die Küste vor Kühlungsborn hat eine West-Ost-Ausrichtung. Bei Südwestwind mit Stärken von 3-4 (Böen5) bist du auch 2-3km vor der Küste noch in einem Bereich, in dem sich die Wellen nicht gut aufbauen können. Max. 50-60cm und relativ kurz. Bei einer durchgehend west 5 hat der Wind Hunderte Quadratkilometer freie Wasserfläche um Wellen aufzubauen. Was im Endeffekt (auch in Abhängigkeit der Unterströmung) mal Wellen bis 1,50m bedeutet.
2. Auch draußen auf dem Meer ist nicht immer der wind mehr als an der Küste. In Abhängigkeit von der Thermik, kann er hier auch abnehmen. Kommt aber meist nur in den Sommermonaten vor. 
3. Windprognosen heißen nicht umsonst "Prognosen". Wenn du Diskosionsbedarf hast, kannst du dich gerne an Herrn Leifheit wenden. Der ist techn. Leiter beim Deutschen Wetterdienst in Potsdam.
Und zum Schluss möchte ich dich doch bitten, dich mit unqualifizierten Bemerkung meinen Fähigkeiten gegenüber zurückzuhalten. Nicht nur, dass dir das in keinster Weise zusteht. Da fehlt dir auch so ein bisschen der Einblick in mein Leben!


flaps_full schrieb:


> Also, windfinder zeigt immer zwei Werte an. Den Durchschnittswind und die Böen. Auf dem offenen Meer sind die Böen die realistischere Angab, da es dort keinerlei Windschutz gibt und zumeist der maximale Wind bis zum Boden an jeder Stelle durchkommt. An Land gibt es durch die Topografie und Bäume häufig einen leicht geringeren Wind.
> 
> Mann sollte die Werte die dort stehen nicht so interpretieren, wie sie einem gefallen, sondern was Fakt ist. Und Silvio.i, dort stand auch letztes Wochenende verbreitet eine 5 bei den Böen, das "wolltest" du wohl nicht sehen, und auch wenn du das hier noch so oft schreibst, ändern sich die Fakten dort nicht....
> 
> ...


----------



## flaps_full (20. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> @ flaps_full.
> Nur mal so zur Info:
> 1.Die Küste vor Kühlungsborn hat eine West-Ost-Ausrichtung. Bei Südwestwind mit Stärken von 3-4 (Böen5) bist du auch 2-3km vor der Küste noch in einem Bereich, in dem sich die Wellen nicht gut aufbauen können. Max. 50-60cm und relativ kurz. Bei einer durchgehend west 5 hat der Wind Hunderte Quadratkilometer freie Wasserfläche um Wellen aufzubauen. Was im Endeffekt (auch in Abhängigkeit der Unterströmung) mal Wellen bis 1,50m bedeutet.
> 2. Auch draußen auf dem Meer ist nicht immer der wind mehr als an der Küste. In Abhängigkeit von der Thermik, kann er hier auch abnehmen. Kommt aber meist nur in den Sommermonaten vor.
> ...



Was willst du nun hören? Ich habe dir nur gesagt dass die windfinder Prognose für den Tag, wenn auch im oberen Vorhersagebereich eintraf. Deine Vorhersage scheinbar nicht, wie du ja selbst erlebst hast. Da hilft auch noch so oft rumjammern nicht. Punkt. Aus.

edit MOD: gelöscht wegen Nettiquette


----------



## elbetaler (20. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Sportfreunde!

(mal sehen, wie lange diesmal mein Beitrag durchhält?)

Immer, wenn man unzufrieden ist, schleichen sich so kleine Stänkereien ein. Zufrieden in unserem Fall heißt, es war erfolgreich und schön und viele grosse Fische und das Wetter, einfach ideal und......
So könnte man weitermachen, doch wann ist es mal so? Jeder Angeltag ist anders, selbst genau am gleichen Platz - paar Tage später.
Wie ist es denn gerade, wird überhaupt was Nennenswertes vor Kübo gefangen? Wird ja gerade nicht viel verraten.
Aus Gründen der besseren Erreichbarkeit hat sich für mich die Lübecker und Boltenhagener Bucht als "Hausrevier" etabliert. Dort habe ich es fast jedes Wochenende (wetterabhängig, Arbeit usw. ausgenommen) erlebt, dass zig....  Leute rausfahren, mitunter auch sehr toppi gefangen haben, aber davon lest ihr hier garnüscht! Im Verhältnis zu dem reellen, was raus fährt und angelt, sind die paar Angler-Boardies, die sich hier melden, die absolute Minderheit! Bedeutet, alles nur Oberfläche. Wer anständige Informationen will, sollte sich auch andere Quellen erschliessen.

Selbst war ich mit Boot letzten Sa. raus (Wohlenberg, Boltenhagen am 17.11.). Diesesmal aus Faulheit hab ich nix davon berichtet. 
Obwohl fast alles toppi war: 10 schöne Dorsche durften mit! Aber wer will das wissen? 
Und ich konnte ganz entspannt und erholt am Montag die Arbeitswoche beginnen. Schöner Angeltag war das und diese RUHE !


Wünsche viel Petri Heil und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## Waldemar (21. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@-elbtaler, tschuldigung, aber das thema hier lautet doch
*der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

(nicht gestenkert)
ich lese hier weil das mein revier ist.

ps. glückwunsch zum fang.


----------



## elbetaler (21. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Waldemar,

auch schöne Grüsse von mir zurück. 
Ich hatte auch schon mal hier Meldungen abgegeben, denn dieses Revier habe ich schon vor 40 Jahren beangelt. Damals leider nur vom Strand aus. Was heißt leider, da ging oft richtig die Post ab. Da erinnere ich mich gern zurück, bis auf das Generve mit den riesigen Scheinwerfern und das ungute Gefühl, im falschen Film zu sein.
Und heute? Da fahre ich nun schon paar Jahre mit Boot auf die Gründe, aber stell mich auch mitunter in die Brandung. Doch dieses Jahr hat es alles nicht so richtig geklappt. Auch die Brandung verdiente ja gerade in den letzten Wochen nicht den Namen. Auch wieder gut, da kann man gut vom Boot aus angeln. Mal so, mal so. 

Deshalb finde ich meine Absicht, hier etwas zu schreiben, nicht verwerflich. Zumal das doch hier kein stupider Fangberichts-T. ist.
Dann gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit, zu ignorieren, weiterscrollen und sich seinen Teil denken.


Wünsche viel Petri Heil und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## Silvio.i (22. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

So, habe mich von meinem Kumpel wieder breitschlagen lassen. Am Samstag geht es wieder von Kühlungsborn aus auf die Ostsee. Soll ja windtechnisch auch der einzig ordentliche Tag werden. Alle Wetterdienste sind sich einig. Wind 2-3. Nur bei der Richtung variieren sie. Aber ob aus Südost, oder südwest ist eigentlich Banane. Hauptsache nicht zu viel Wind, aber ausreichend für eine Drift und was noch wichtiger ist, wenig Fischernetze. Also alle beten, zu wem auch immer |supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute war es auf dem Trollegrund sehr diesig bis ganz schön neblig. Es waren trotzdem reichlich Boote dort unterwegs. Was die andern hatten weis ich nicht aber wir hatten reichlich Flundern und Klieschen gefangen, bei drei hatte ich aufgehört zu zählen.  War wieder ein Spitzentag.


----------



## Silvio.i (24. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir konnten zu zweit 7 Dorsche bis 60cm und knappe 20 Flundern bis 42(!)cm verhaften. War kein einfaches Angeln, da zeitweise überhaupt gar keine Drift war.
Höhepunkt: Zwei Schweinswale haben uns patroliert :vik:
Mehr Details unter 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=224


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na zwischen Heiligendamm und Kübo ist ja auch nicht der Trollegrund denn dort war die ganze Zeit über eine sehr gute Drift. Immer so zwichen 0,5 und 1,5 kmh. Besser gehts nicht.


----------



## Silvio.i (25. November 2012)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

... wir hatten kein GPS und deshalb wollten wir nicht zum Trollegrund. Und hier im Thread geht es doch auch um Kühlungsborn, oder????


----------



## Samdeek (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sodele den hier mal aus der Versenkung holen!!!

Also ich war am 05.01 mal wieder oben.
Gefischt zuerst am Süßwassereinlauf aber nischt zu holen da...
Dann sind wir die 10m kannte zum trollegrund hoch, geschleppt mit wobblern, gefangen auf ca 6m 1 Dorsch und 8m 1 Dorsch.
Oben am Grund angekommen haben wir von 6 - 16m erstmals rumgesucht aber nicht nennenswertes zu sehen.
Dann ab ins tiefe wo die Kutter aus Wismar waren, 4 Kutter waren oben bei ca 24m, nachdem ich meine kringel um die kutter gezogen habe musste ich mit entsetzen feststellen das da rein gar nichts zu sehen war.
Nach 1 Stunde bei den kuttern sind wir wieder auf unsere 16 - 20m stellen gefahren und siehe da ein paar schöne schwärme zu sehen.
Runter gelassen und es krachte, so muss das sein 
Dann ging es los wieder anfahren und huch wo sind se hin????
nichts mehr zu sehen an der stelle, Kringel gezogen und sie noch ein zweites mal wiedergefunden.
Die Dorsche an diesem Tag sind richtig umhergezogen und waren gut aggressiv.
Gefangen haben wir zu zweit ca 20 Dorsche alle um die 60
Mitgenommen haben wir 15 schlanke Modelle die kleinen Muttis durften gleich wieder auf tiefe.

Fazit vom Tag, viel suchen kurze driften aber viel Spaß gehabt.

PS hat noch einer nen Tipp für mich wo gut auf platte is?
Bitte sag nicht auf dem trollegrund  das ist mir klar brauch es etwas genauer

Gruß Denis


----------



## Silvio.i (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Kühlungsborn einfach richtung Norden aus dem Hafen fahren. 12-14m haben wir zu fast jeder jahreszeit gefangen.


----------



## blassauge (25. April 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo. Zur Zeit ist es ja wirklich echt ruhig hier.Keine Ahnung warum. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass keiner rausfährt#c. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass so viel gefangen wird, dass es keiner schreibt, aus Angst vor Anglerhorden auf dem Trollegrund. #c

Ich komme nun nicht aus einer küstennahen Region und komme so nur schwer an aktuelle Informationen über Fänge oder Nicht-Fänge. Ich würde mich auch über mehr Beiträge freuen.

Ich will in den nächsten Wochen mal angreifen, weiß nun aber nicht ob sich das lohnt. Im Bekanntenkreis schwanken die Meinungen dazu.

Meinung 1: _"Lohnt nicht, Hering zieht durch, Dorsch ist satt, Plattfisch 
                 ist zu mager, nichts dran an den Dingern"_

Meinung 2: _"Dorsch kommt langsam in Fahrt, Hering stört nicht, da 
                 Dorsch=Fressmaschine; Plattfisch beißt wie doll, ist aber 
                 recht dünn (Ausnahme Kliesche)"_

Ja was denn nun. Lieber noch ein paar Wochen warten? Ändert sich da die Situation? I#c Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Waldemar (25. April 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hallo blassauge. ich weiß auch nicht was man von solchen sprüchen halten soll. mein tipp ist: das Thema beobachten und ab u. an, wenn's sein muss wieder mal hochholen. berichte sind eh besser als weißsagungen. ich fahr über Himmelfahrt eine Woche nach meschendorf. wenn dann was geht, werd ich auch berichten. dann kannst du dein gerödel einpacken u. losdüsen. vor rügen wurde ja schon laut berichten gut dorsch gefangen. da kanns ja hier auch nicht mehr so lange dauern.


----------



## blassauge (26. April 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na dann warte ich gespannt....


----------



## großdorsch 1 (26. April 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hallo leute wie ist es bei euch um pfingsten mit hornhecht vom ufer aus?  gibt es sofern der fisch da ist bei euch gute stellen???
LG


----------



## bearie4 (27. April 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Jörg
Kannst du mir sagen wo ich mein 4,5m Boot in der Umgebung von Börgerende
Slippen kann? Wir sind über Himmelfahrt im Ferienpark Arielle.
Über ein paar Hotspots würde ich mich auch freuen.
Vielen Dank im vorraus.
Grüße aus Neumünster 
Peter


----------



## Silvio.i (27. April 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Börgerende kam man überm Strand slippen, beim Bootsverleih.

Werde morgen von Kühlungsborn aus los. Berichte dann!!!!!


----------



## marcus7 (27. April 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Börgerende kam man überm Strand slippen, beim Bootsverleih.
> 
> Werde morgen von Kühlungsborn aus los. Berichte dann!!!!!



Na dann mal Petri ;-)!

Ich werde ab 1 Mai dort auch für ein paar Tage "aktiv" sein , freu mich schon!

lg


----------



## bearie4 (28. April 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Silvio hab da noch eine Frage,wo ist genau der Bootsverleih,und kann ich dort 
mit dem PKW meinen Trailer bis ins Wasser schieben (hab kein Geländewagen ! ) wann ist dort geöffnet ?
Gruß Peter


----------



## bearie4 (29. April 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Angler
Gibt es niemand der mir sagen kann wo ich ich in Börgerende mein Boot Slippen kann ,aber nicht über den Strand ziehen(zu schwer), muß schon eine feste Slippanlage  sein .Ich bedanke mich für die hoffentlich hilfreichen Antworten.
LG Peter


----------



## schedi3 (30. April 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

du kannst nur in Kühlungsborn dein Boot slippen


----------



## Frankko (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

In Börgerende kann man nur slippen wenn man Mitglied im Bootsverein Börgerende ist. 
Ansonsten ist die Slippstelle mit einem Poller verschlossen. Auch ist nur ein Slippen über den Strand möglich.
Ich empfehle Dir den Yachthafen Kühlungsborn.


----------



## bearie4 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also Kühlungsborn Slippen!Danke für eure Antworten.
Kennt denn noch jemand ein paar Hotspots die er verrät?
Gruß Peter


----------



## elbetaler (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h Also für dich muss das so aussehen, als ob alle Kübo-Experten ein Schweigegelübde abgelegt hätten.
Aber Tatsache ist, dass darüber selbst hier im AB so viel darüber bereits geschrieben wurde. Blättere doch im Trööt Kühlungsborn einfach mal zurück. Oder auf Gurgel "Angeln in Kühlungsborn" eingeben.
Wenn du das alles studiert hast, sind ganz sicher viele deiner Fragen beantwortet. In einer "KUTTER & Küste" und im "ESOX"  (m.E. letztes Jahr) wird das Revier ausführlich vorgestellt, sogar etliche heisse Stellen. Also, -Selbst ist der Mann-....! 
Die Fische sind ja auch nicht standorttreu, zumal dieses Frühjahr auch bissel anders verläuft als sonst. Da spielt Nahrungsangebot, Wassertemperatur usw. eine Rolle. Aber das ist dir sicher bekannt.
Und wenn es dann soweit ist, wünsche ich dir einen guten Fang! :m

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## marcus7 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Na dann mal Petri ;-)!
> 
> Ich werde ab 1 Mai dort auch für ein paar Tage "aktiv" sein , freu mich schon!
> 
> lg




Dorsche, Mefos, Hornis, Platten, ein Hering -alles war dabei. Nur der Steinbutt hätte noch gefehlt. Bei den Massen an Fisch will ich mich aber mal nicht beschweren .

lg


----------



## Brythal90 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie war den deine genaue vorgehensweise? Ich wollte die Tage auch mal zur Ostsee fahren und dort mein Glück probieren,hättest du vlt mal ein paar Tips? 
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## bearie4 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Angelfreunde
Brauch noch mal euren Rat!
Bin vom 9.5.13 -12.5.13 in Börgerende.
Wollte in Kühlungsborn Slippen.
Bis zu welcher  Windstärke ,laut Windfinder 3-5 aus West, könnte ich mit 
meinem 4,5m/15PS Boot noch rausfahren oder bauen sich die Wellen extrem
auf.Mein Ziel ist der Trollegrund .GPS und Echolot an Board.
Grüße aus SH
Peter


----------



## marcus7 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Brythal90 schrieb:


> Wie war den deine genaue vorgehensweise? Ich wollte die Tage auch mal zur Ostsee fahren und dort mein Glück probieren,hättest du vlt mal ein paar Tips?
> Danke im vorraus.




Eine spärlich gebundene Trockenfliege auf max. 22er Haken, das ganze gut gefettet mit Entenbürzelfett.
Immer dort anbieten wo sich Wellen & Sonnenlicht im 90° Winkel treffen.
Dann steigen sie! #h

Du machst doch eh wieder nur Karpfen...#d .

Petri.


----------



## blassauge (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich war gestern auf dem Trollegrund. Naja was soll ich sagen, es war alles in allem ein schöner Tag. Auch wenn die Ergebnisse nicht ganz so zufriedenstellend waren. Jeder hatte seinen Spaß und seinen Fisch.
Leider hatten wir teilweise gar keine Drift, ab Mittag hatten wir dann eine leichte Briese aus N/O. 
Wir haben alles probiert, schleppen, Pilker solo oder +Beifänger, Gummi, Blinker, Wattwurm...alles zwischen 6m-15m. 
Am Ende hatte wir 2 in unserem Boot: 
-10x Dorsch zum mitnehmen (größter ca. 65) 
- viele Kleine und ganzganzganz Kleine wieder zurück
- 4x Plattfisch (davon 1x auf Blinker)
- 1x Hornhecht (echt fett das Ding)

Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder keine Frage....#h


----------



## blassauge (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ bearie4

Windfinder sieht zumindest für die ersten Tage nochganz gut aus. Das sollte klappen. Wobei sich das ja immer noch verschieben kann.
Auch bei einer 3 solltest Du ohne Probleme bis ins Zielgebiet kommen.15 PS reichen meiner Meinung völlig aus.Bei 4 könnte es schon knapp werden, da heißt es dann bei Bedarf unter Land bleiben, bei 5 würde ich es absolut lassen. Erst recht bei Wind aus W/MW. Außerdem ist die Drift dann so derb, dass selbst ein Driftsack nicht viel Nutzen bringt. Da ist dann nichts mehr mit entspanntem Fischen. 

Viel Erfolg. Fangmeldung nicht vergessen...#h


----------



## Silvio.i (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sooo, war heute mal wieder von Kühlungsborn aus los. Nach diversen Problemen war ich 11:15Uhr auf dem Wasser |uhoh:
Aber was soll ich sagen, ging gleich los mit einem 50er Dorsch. Und 2 Nemos hinterher. Bis 15.00Uhr drehte der Wind von SO auf NO :c und ne 4  ist da nicht mehr schön. Rausgekommen ist nur noch eine Scholle um die 30cm.
Aber ich wollte trotzdem noch meine neuen Rapalas einweihen. Die beste Idee an diesem Tag in einer Stunde konnte ich noch 9 Dorsche um die 50cm erbeuten |supergri Alle kugelrundgefressen mit Krabben und dazu noch ein kräftiges Rückrad - Das gibt lecke Filets 
Also abends dann in der Ferienwohnung filitiert. Eine Krabbe nutzte die Gunst der Stunde und krappelt aus dem toten Dorsch heraus. Schlucken die Dorsch die immer ohne zu knacken? #c
Egal, ab in Müll damit. Denkste! Meine Kinder haben lautstark ihr Veto eingelegt. Naja, was soll ich sagen: Die Krabbe befindet sich in einer Schale voll Wasser und wird morgen von meinen Kinder wieder in die Ostsee gebracht |supergri


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schwiegerpapa wollte auch mal sehen, wie ich Fisch fange. Also bei super Bedingungen von Kühlungsborn aus los. und was soll ich sagen: es lief wie Brezelbacken :q
Kaum mal 5min ohne Biss. Krönung war meine erste maßig Meerforelle seit |kopfkrat ... in Deutschland mindesten 10 Jahren |supergri
Schwiegerpapa war begeistert. Leider waren die Dorsche im Schnitt kleiner als vorgestern. Großteil um die 45. Sogar 4 Stück unter 40 waren dabei. Die dürfen selbstverständlich noch wachsen. Dazu kamen noch etliche Fehlbisse. Vorgestern hatte ich nicht einen. Keine Ahnung wieso #c
Alles in allem eine kurzer, sehr erfolgreicher Angeltag!


----------



## svenguenther (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War jetzt seit Vatertag dort und habe sehr gut gefangen. Nachts links vom Hafen geht Brandungsangeln sehr gut, 50 Wattis reichen knapp 2 Stunden und es geht Schlag auf Schlag (Dorsche und Schollen), Wind war NO, Stärke 3-4. 
Von der Brücke ging es mit Pose und Fetzen auf Hornhecht und es wurde auch sehr gut gefangen. Heringe konnte ich nicht fangen (alles Nachts, von 22 Uhr bis knapp 2 Uhr).
Am Tage mit Wathose und sonnigem Wetter von Börgerende zum Gespensterwald auf Horni. Lief nicht so gut, aber immer mal einen erwischt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## derporto (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



svenguenther schrieb:


> War jetzt seit Vatertag dort und habe sehr gut gefangen. Nachts links vom Hafen geht Brandungsangeln sehr gut, 50 Wattis reichen knapp 2 Stunden und es geht Schlag auf Schlag (Dorsche und Schollen), Wind war NO, Stärke 3-4.
> Von der Brücke ging es mit Pose und Fetzen auf Hornhecht und es wurde auch sehr gut gefangen. Heringe konnte ich nicht fangen (alles Nachts, von 22 Uhr bis knapp 2 Uhr).
> Am Tage mit Wathose und sonnigem Wetter von Börgerende zum Gespensterwald auf Horni. Lief nicht so gut, aber immer mal einen erwischt.
> 
> Viele Grüße


 
Du meinst in der sandigen Bucht zwischen Hafen und Seebrücke? |kopfkrat

Sind uns bestimmt begegnet letzte Woche auf der Brücke. War jeden Abend dort zwischen dem 11.05. und dem 16.05.

Butt ging gut. ca. 40 Maßige bis 41 cm, einige schöne Doubletten, allerdings auch -wie üblich- viel Kleinfisch. Dorsch kam nur untermaßig hoch, bis auf einen ca. 50er, den ich beim Hochheben verlor.

Hornis konnte ich auch einige erwischen, allesamt auf Blinker. Habs aber nicht ausgiebig probiert, meistens ein paar Würfe, bevor die Wattis ausgepackt wurden.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## svenguenther (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ja in der Bucht und ich bin auch auf die Steine hoch um auf die zweite Bank zu kommen. Ich stand an der Brücke gleich vorn an der ersten Einbuchtung. Immer nur kurz um dann hinter zu gehen. Die letzten Tage war vorn immer ein alter Herr und am Brückenkopf 4 Mann. Doppelfänge waren wirklich häufig, ich habe ne 35er und 37er Scholle mitgenommen, Dorsch waren viele um die 25-30cm, aber einige waren schon über 45cm. Gerade auf der zweiten Bank haben sie richtig wild gebissen. Wirft man zu kurz oder daneben, dann lief nichts. Habe mir am ersten Tag die Stellen angeschaut und mir Fixpunkte gesucht. Wenn man auf den Steinen steht schaut man zum Brückenkopf und zur Boje, auf der Höhe dann raus mit den Montagen. 

#h


----------



## Waldemar (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hallo gemeinde,    am kommenden we., wenns wetter passt wollte ich mal mit dem boot nach kübo. zum dorscheln. von der neustädter ecke hört mann immer wieder dass die dort mit den Schleppnetzen zur zeit sehr aktiv sind. weiß jemand ob das am trollegrund auch der fall ist? bei meiner weiten anfahrt würde ich dann vielleicht ein anderes ziel anvisieren.


----------



## elbetaler (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h Oh mannoh, ist das hier vll ruhig!
War denn keiner von "uns" mal vor Kübo los? Event. warst DU ja mit einem Kutter im Revier und kannst ein kurzes update geben?
Aktuell finden m.W. Segelwettbewerbe statt. Ist der Hafenbetrieb (Slipp-Gewohnheiten, Zufahrt, Parken) oder auch die Angelei vor Kübo eingeschränkt/verändert? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Segelgebiet direkt vor der Küste liegt und dort Angelboote unerwünscht sind? 


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## blassauge (12. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo. Also seit 2 Monaten keine Meldung. Was soll das denn bedeuten? Kein Fisch da?

Zwei meiner Kumpels waren nun gerade auf dem TG. Das Wetter war nicht besonders und die Drift recht böse. Am ende war der Tag wohl sehr enttäuschend. Nur ganz vereinzelt Dorsch (verschwindend gering) und nur 2 Plattfische...und das im besten Revier der Ostsee?#c


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (12. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Kann ich bestätigen. Letzten Freitag lediglich 3 Dorsche und genau 0 Plattis gefangen. Ein Hornhecht ist noch dem Pilker nachgeschossen... Das wars!


----------



## Silvio.i (12. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mit Plattfisch ist dieses Jahr vom Boot wirklich echt besch... oder bin ich nur verwöhnt vom letzten Jahr???


----------



## blassauge (12. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Aber wo zur Hölle ist der Dorsch? Vielleicht in einem dänischen Schleppfischerboot?wird der Oktober besser?


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (12. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Anfang Juli gabs noch Platten. Hatte Anfang Juli 4 Exemplare zwischen 35 und 45. Dazu 3 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60 cm und einen vermutlich richtig Fetten verloren (zumindest bekam ich die Rutenspitze nicht ausm Wasser und den Burschen nur ca. 2m vom Grund hoch).


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (12. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ach ja, wo das Thema Fischernetze schonmal angeschnitten wurde... Letzten Freitag (06.09.) standen überm Trollegrund kilometerlange Netze, das gleiche vor Wittenbeck!


----------



## blassauge (13. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das mit den Fischernetzten wurde auch für den 11.09 bestätigt. So weit das Auge reicht.......aber wenn der Fischer Netze stellt muss ja Fisch da sein...ich verstehe das nicht #c


----------



## torsk-LRO (13. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir wollen am Sonntag mal unser Glück am Trollegrund mit einem Mietboot probieren sofern es der Wind zulässt.
Die Netze machen ja nicht gerade Hoffnung auf Fisch... Lohnt es sich dann überhaupt im entsprechenden Abstand vor bzw. hinter den Netzen zu fischen?

Sollten wir rausfahren können werde ich natürlich berichten.
Haben es jedoch nur auf Dorsch abgesehen.


----------



## torsk-LRO (17. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hätte euch gerne einen Fangbericht zur Verfügung gestellt.
Leider hat uns der Wind mittlerweile zum vierten Mal in Folge einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Nächsten Sonntag wollen wir es nochmal probieren.


----------



## marcus7 (22. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich war für 4 Tage oben und versuche mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht zusammen zu schreiben, damit hier mal wieder etwas Leben rein kommt:


1.Tag: Wir waren zu dritt und es war sehr viel Wingd und Wellen (über25km/h). Wir sind trotzdem raus, haben aber nur auf Stellen mit um die 8m geangelt.4 bei mitte 50 lagen und mit kamen.
Wir waren sehr enttäuscht, ging dort im Mai doch noch so richtig die Post ab. Ein Kollege wurde auch Seekrank und wollte ab dann nicht mehr aufs Wasser.

2.Tag: Wir waren nur noch zu zweit draußen. Diesmal von 3m-14m herumprobiert und nur 2 Stück mitte 50 bis zum Nachmittag gefangen. Da hingen die Mundwinkel runter... Meine beiden Kollegen sind dann abgereist, da die Arbeit gerufen hat. Ich bin Abends nochmal raus, das Wetter war einfach zu gut .
Diesmal zum Trollegrund. Auf 8m erst eine schöne Kliesche, dann schnell zur 20m Linie, da es langsam dunkler wurde. Um die 20m herumprobiert und beim 3.Stop gleich einen Trupp gefunden. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit ca. 20 Dorsche gefangen, es waren auch viele kleine dabei. ca. 10 Stück landeten im Eimer, der größte immerhin 77cm :m.

3.Tag: Dies mal wieder sauwetter, etwas Regen was nicht so schlimm war, aber Wind und Wellen ohne Ende. Am Ende des Tages wankte immer noch alles in mir als ich wieder festen Boden uinter den Füßen hatte.
Erst etwas geblinkert in Ufernähe: 1 Horni, 1 Mefo, 2 Dorsche.

Dann wieder hin zu den Erfolgsstellen vom Vortag, aber dort waren nur noch wenige und zudem sehr kleine zu holen. 
Nach längerer Sucherei stand ich voll im Fisch, das wurde mit Abstand der Beste Tag, ganz grob 40 Dorsche ca. 20 gingen zurück, der Rest war im Schnit echt groß, fast alle ü 60 etwa 5 oder6 stück ü70, die 3 besten waren 77, 78 und 80cm. Für meine Verhältnisse echte Brocken |supergri.

4.Tag: Super Wetter, wenig Welle.
Erst geblinkert in Ufernähe: 1 Dorsch, 1 Horni (die Hornis sind unglaublich fett gerade!).
DAnn wieder ab zum Trollegrund an die Stelle vom Vortag. Am Vortag war ich dort noch allein, doch an diesem Tag locker 5 weitere Boote auf diesem Spot. War wohl recht bekannt dieser Unterwasserberg |supergri. Nun wusste ich auch warum ich dort so viele Hänger und Abrisse hatte, ich will nicht wissen was dort unten so alles herumliegt;+.
Auf jeden Fall lief es nicht mehr so gut wie am Vortag, dennoch hatte ich meinen Spaß: Etwa 10 Dorsche, der größte 70cm, 2 Wittlinge und als Überraschung noch ne Makrele (meine erste aus der Ostsee  ), die Abends gleich in der Pfanne landete.

Am nächsten Tag war der Spaß leider schon vorbei und es ging nach Hause, ich freu mich aber schon aufs nächste mal .

lg


----------



## Corinna68 (23. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schöner Bericht hattu gut gemacht,von wan bis wann warst du den da zu gange


----------



## marcus7 (23. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Von Dienstag bis Freitag war ich am angeln.

lg


----------



## Corinna68 (23. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie groß war die Mefo ,mitgenommen oder schwimmen gelassen


----------



## Onkel Frank (23. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Er wird schon wissen das die jetzt Schonzeit haben . Also bleibt nur eins.


----------



## marcus7 (24. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Wie groß war die Mefo ,mitgenommen oder schwimmen gelassen




Die war so braun, dass ich dachte sie wäre eine Bachforelle, dann habe ich sie mitgenommen |wavey:.














Nein Spaß, hab sie zurückgesetzt.

Du fragst aber hinterlistig|kopfkrat.

lg


----------



## Corinna68 (24. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Nein Spaß, hab sie zurückgesetzt.
> 
> ...



Marcus Frauen dürfen das :q:q  #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@marcus7
das ehrt dich, 
es gibt sicher einige petrijünger die anders denken!
außerdem gibt es beim zurücksetzen nen geilen kick...


----------



## Samdeek (24. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi zusammen, ich Angel erst seit 3 Jahren auf dem Trollegrund aber wurde noch nie dort Schneider genannt .
Für all diejenigen die sich echt nicht entscheiden können hier mal ein paar Tipps zu Technik und Positionen.

Technik:
Wir leben heute in einer zeit wo fast jeder ein smartphone besitzt für diejenigen die ein solches gerät nicht besitzen gleich überspringen.
es gibt von navionics eine app mit den euro Seekarten für schlappe 9,99€ herunterladen und nutzen.
ein gps ist absolute Pflicht.
Ich habe mich zwar doppelt abgesichert da ich schon mal im Nebel des grauen gesteckt habe.

Positionen:
Wenn ihr den Trollegrund anfahrt haltet euch nur dann auf den stellen um die 8 - 14m auf wenn ihr platte haben wollt oder Kleindorsch fangen wollt.

Wenn ihr die ü50 haben wollt fahrt die 20m Linie ab bis kurz (500 - 1000m) vor die Niere / Insel wo sie wieder abfällt. 54°11"44N - 11°39"31E
Dort Habt ihr immer Anzeige.
Dort oben ist auch ein Steinberg, schaut auf der Karte aus wie eine Niere.
Hängergefahr Hoch aber auch gut Fisch.
Köderfarbe Schwarz Rot fängt einfach immer.
Das sind in etwa die ecken die ich euch grob nennen kann.

in irgend einer Kutter und Küste wurde der Trollegrung auch vorgestellt mit GPS Daten und Spotts.
Meines Erachtens taugen die unteren Spotts nur was im Winter aber die oberen 20m und tiefer sind genau die wo es kracht.

PS: das sind 7 - 10km vor der Küste macht keinen scheiß und traut euch nicht alleine und ohne Erfahrung da raus.

Meine Erfahrungen, Wetterumschlag (platte See - 2m welle 15minuten)  
Nebel erst ganz leicht diesig sonne angesagt, innerhalb von 5 min. sicht 00. Handygps ausgefallen da suppe zu dicht, kartenplotter ging noch, dritte Sicherung, Kompass dabei.
Der Stift in der Hose hing raus!

Immer dran denken kein Fisch auf dieser Welt ist es wert sein Leben zu opfern. 

Gruß Denis aus WOB

Im Oktober gehts wieder los 5 tage fischen. wohl die zweite oktober woche wenn alles passt

wer mich von euch sieht einfach anlabern 

*SEEKARTEN HIER KOSTENLOS*


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (25. September 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Samdeek

Respekt, schöner, informativer Bericht. Danke. #h


----------



## blassauge (13. November 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute. Der letzte Eintarg liegt ja nun schon wieder ewig zurück. Wie siehts denn aus am Trollegrund ? War mal wieder jemand dort unterwegs?
Was machen die Dorsche und die Platten?

Ich hatte in einem anderen Tröt gelesen, dass derzeit ein dänisches Baggerschiff den Trollegrund absaugt um anderswo wieder Sand aufzuschütten. Gem. http://www.marinetraffic.com ist da nicht mehr zu sehen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Waldemar (13. November 2013)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

den trollegrund wird er wohl nicht absaugen. da bleibt bestimmt noch was übrig.
freitag solls ja schön werden. morgen mittag geht's nach messchendorf. dann werd ich mehr wissen. wenns wetter hält, kann ich nach 3 angeltagen vielleicht was berichten.


----------



## Samdeek (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hallo waldemar warst du mal wieder raus?
Mein Ostseeorakel hat mir berichtet das zur zeit extrem schlecht mit dorsch oben ist!
zu lange zeit ablandiger wind!
vom der brandung aus geht nichts und von den boten aus auch schlecht bis mager!

Hat sinnst noch jemand was gehört?


----------



## elbetaler (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Letztes WE wurde auf der MS Christa ordentlich gefangen. Fanggebiet war ca. 2 Stunden rechts raus....
 Bei einer ablandigen 5-6 Welle .... absolut Kleinboot-feindliches Gebiet! Also noch etwas warten, bis die Leos flacher kommen.
 ...Eigentlich wie jedes Jahr. Das wird schon noch!


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## blassauge (14. März 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie sieht es denn derzeit auf dem TG aus. Lohnt sich die weite Anreise? War mal wieder jemand draußen?


----------



## marcus7 (8. April 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,

hoffe ich kann die Tage hier mal ein Update starten, bin ab Donnerstag vor Ort.

lg


----------



## blassauge (8. April 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich wollte heute raus. Leider hat der Vermieter wegen der Wettervorhersage abgeraten. Wenn ich mir jetzt die Live-Bilder der Webcam ansehen wäre es wohl doch gegangen. Egal...

"...heute ist nicht alle Tage...ich komm wieder keine Frage....."


----------



## Silvio.i (11. April 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dann werde ich mal berichten:
Waren heute zu zweit los. Teilweise ist der Wind eingeschlafen und wir hatten weniger als 1km/h Drift.
Gummifische und Wattwürmer sollten den Erfolg bringen. Der Plan ging auf.
32maßige Dorsche und 6 Klieschen konnten wir erbeuten. :vik:


----------



## marcus7 (14. April 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Fazit der letzten tage: In recht kurzer zeit irre viel dorsch gefangen, hauptsächlich bei der 8m linie.
Größte teils sehr gute Küchen grosse um 50cm. Ein paar wenige grosse bis zu 5kg auch dabei 

Kann keinen dorsch mehr sehen . 

Kurze versuche auf mefo und platte scheiterten.

seit gestern nun solch ein wind das rausfahren selbstmord wäre.  Daher gestern see Brücke angetestet mit halbtoten Würmern und immerhin 5massige platte plus kleine und 1massiger dorsch.
heut nochmal mit frischen Würmern und dann gehts wieder in die Heimat. 


lg


----------



## Silvio.i (26. April 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War heute wieder von Kühlungsborn aus los. Leider waren die Dorsche heute nicht in Fresslaune. Ich konnte 6 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 57cm erbeuten. Dazu viele Fehlbisse. Die Dorsche haben die Köder nur festgehalten. 3 Mal kam der Gummifisch ohne Schwanz ins Boot zurück. Bisse hatten wir überall und nirgends. Zwischen 6 und 20m. 
Zwei durften dann mit nach Hause.


----------



## blassauge (28. April 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich habe es nun auch geschafft. Wir waren zu viert am 16.04 draußen auf dem TG. Anfänglich war es nicht einfach, dann konnten wir aber doch einige Dorsche überlisten. Alle bei ca. 8-12m . Ertaunlich war, dass entgegen aller Meldungen mit Gummi gar nichts ging. Dafür ging das Schleppen ganz gut.
Am Ende hatten wir ca. 30 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen (alles keine Riesen), 25 kleine schwimmen wieder. EIn wirklich schöner Tag...

Mein letzter geschleppter Dorsch hatte was interessantes im Magen...sieht aus wie eine Grundel oder was meint ihr?


----------



## elbetaler (28. April 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h... Hallo blassauge,

 ich tippe auch mal auf eine Grundel oder doch eine Aalmutter? Aber da will ich mich nicht festlegen.

 Mal was Kübo-Allgemeines. Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht dort und möchte mal fragen, ob sich an dem Prozedere (Schranke, Chip´s usw.) etwas geändert hat ?
 Die Slipstelle auch noch so und Parken außerhalb?
 Kann der Trailer rechts von der Slip stehen bleiben?

 Danke im Voraus und beste Grüße.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Am Samstag, 3.5., mit dem Boot raus. Traumwetter und perfekte Driftbedingungen. ca. 35 Dorsche auf orange/grüne und rot/schwarze 9-cm-GuFis bei 11- 13 m gefangen. Wobblern nach 30 min. ohne Biss abgebrochen. Ich bin mit dieser Methode einfach noch nicht warm geworden. Letztlich ca. 20 ü. 50 entnommen und einige Platten auf Wurm dazu (zwei schöne Schollen dabei). 

Wieder mal ein toller Trip nach KüBo, leider am Freitag und Samstag zu viel Wind zum rausfahren, aber dafür einen schönen Abend in der Brandung verbracht.

P.S. Drei Klieschen waren voll Rogen und Milch. Habe bis dato gar nicht gewusst, dass die so viel später laichen als Flundern und Schollen, die schon wieder überraschend gut im Fleisch standen.


----------



## Silvio.i (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Bei bestem Wetter mit viiieeel Sonnenschein und wenig Wind mit dem Boot 5h vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs gewesen. Drift optimal. Die ganze Zeit 1-1,3km/h. Das Wasser war ziemlich trübe. Die ersten Boot sind schon vormittags wieder eingefahren, weil sie voll waren. Wir haben nicht so viel Glück gehabt. Viele Fehlbisse und kleien Dorsche. Insgesamt haben wir 7 Stück 43-50cm entnommen. Platten waren aber gut. 12 Stück bis 43cm. Mein Kumpel hatte noch 3 Wittlinge.


----------



## Kiru4 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,
bin nun endlich stolzer Besitzer eines Wohnwagens inkl. Dauerstellplatz in Rerik. Jetzt soll noch ein Boot folgen mit dem das hiesige Revier inkl. Trollegrund befahren werden kann. Bin auf der Suche nach einem Motorboot mit Kajüte. Der Trailer ist schon da, daher kann das Boot ca. 4.50 x 1.80m sein bis 500 kg. Kajüte ist sinnvoll, da Frau und Kind nen Wetterschutz haben sollen. Ausstattung spartanisch, Echolot mit Plotter und GPS ist vorhanden. Motor mit Lenkung und Fernschaltung und der übliche Kleinkram sollte reichen. Das Boot wird geslippt oder später dauerhaft an nem Liegeplatz in Kühlungsborn festgemacht. Soll günstig sein, mehr wie 2000 wollte ich nicht ausgeben. Ohne Motor allerdings. Hab das hier gefunden, was denkt ihr, kann man sich damit zum Trollegrund trauen? Fahre eh nur bis Windstärke drei raus, aber sollte auch ne vier abkönnen falls es mal aufrischt und man wieder zurück muss. Schein ist vorhanden, daher ca. 25 bis 35 PS ans Heck.http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeige...11-7900?ref=wl 
Wie sind die Chancen in Küstennähe auf Dorsch und Platte, evtl. muss man gar nicht so weit raus?
Tausend Dank!
VGThomas


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

dein link funzt nicht.
führerschein hast du sicher !!!!!


----------



## Kiru4 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/angelboot-vorderkajuetboot/216681862-211-7900?ref=wl


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

damit kannste raus fahren


----------



## `angelfreak04 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin moin Leute...

Hab da mal ne Frage. Laut Wassersport Center kb sailerssinn ist der trollegrund in nur 10 Minuten erreichbar und das mit booten von 8-15 ps. Ist das tatsächlich möglich?


----------



## bombe220488 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Je nachdem wo man den Trollegrund anfangen lässt sind's 3-4 Seemeilen 
Bei 3sm in 10min wären das 18knoten.
Wird wohl mit wenig Welle und 15ps schon kaum möglich sein. 
Ich weiß nicht wie schnell so n Boot mit 15ps ist aber so 20min sind wohl realistischer


----------



## Samdeek (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also mit den bötchen vom sailers in kanns 30 minuten realistisch rechnen bis du auf den nördlichen fangplätzen bist!
Mit 5 ps vom hafen brauchst du 1 stunde 15.
Mit 15 ps von hafen 26 min je nach boot.
Aber nichts gegen das sailers inn die boote sind stabiel und halten was aus


----------



## nyster (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Leute,

wir haben vor am Sonntag das erste Mal nach KB zu fahren. 
Ich hätte da einige Fragen an die Kenner unter euch.

Wir haben uns beim Sailer´s Inn zwei 8 PS´er Boote reserviert. Ist es möglich, mit diesen Booten den Trollegrund anzusteuern (vorausgesetzt Wetter passt) und wie lange Fahrzeit muss man in etwa einplanen?

Kennt jemand von euch eine gute Seekarten-App für Android (außer Navionics, da Preis extrem angestiegen und kaum Leistung)?

Da wir uns in diesem Gebiet nicht wirklich auskennen, wäre eine App oder anderweitige Seekarten-/Hilfsmittel zum Finden von Kanten und Fisch natürlich sehr hilfreich. Sich allein auf ein Echolot zu fixieren wäre denke ich mit mehr Fahren als Fischen verbunden.

Wäre nett, wenn der ein oder andere mir da einiges zu sagen könnte 

Grüße nyster


----------



## bombe220488 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



nyster schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> wir haben vor am Sonntag das erste Mal nach KB zu fahren.
> Ich hätte da einige Fragen an die Kenner unter euch.
> ...



Wie wärs wenn du einfach mal den letzten Beitrag vor deinem lesen würdest?

keine stundenlange suche nur 1-2 beiträge direkt über dir?!


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wozu, das kannst Du doch für ihn erledigen...
und wenn Du damit fertig bist, trägst Du zum 276ten Mal die Koordinaten des Steinriffs in den Neustädter Bucht Thread ein und vergisst dabei bitte nicht das Sperrgebiet zu erwähnen...

Danke!

#d #d #d


----------



## nyster (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja ok die Fahrzeit ist nur zweitrangig.

Wichtiger wären mir vielleicht Antworten zu meinen Fragen bzgl. Einer App/Kartenmaterial für die Kanten. Ich habe mir schon einige Gps Koordinaten von der Seite des Hotels eingespeichert und bei der Locus App eingegeben, nur gefällt mir die App nicht so dolle weil er die Punkte nicht direkt ansteuern will (da wasserstrecke nicht möglich)


----------



## Samdeek (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

also bezüglich Koordinaten hab ich schon so einiges hier gepostet, musst halt etwas in diesem thread suchen!
Als app nimmst dir die navionics europe!

Ich war Sonntag oben und hatte bis Mittag die Hütte voll!
wir ware zu zweit und hatten 85 Dorsche gesamt!
Wassertiefe 20m
Köderfarbe blau / Markrele

Dorsch ist mehr als satt oben 

Ab zum trollegrund und dann noch 5km nördlich
Im Bereich vom Steinberg sollte man fischen 

die angagen auf dem bild sind zutreffend

Nachtrag:
Der Fischer hat Netze ohne ende draußen und der Schlepper ist auch unterwegs!
Hoffe das die fische sich noch eine weile halten.


----------



## nyster (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ob wir diese Entfernung mit den kleinen Booten meistern dürfen, wage ich zu bezweifeln 
uns wurde gesagt, dass die 20m Linie mit den Booten eigtl. Außerhalb des erlaubten Gebiets liegt.

Die Navionics App kostet mittlerweile 40€ für 12 Monate. Da wir nur 1x pro Jahr hochfahren, rentiert sich das einfach nicht


----------



## nyster (2. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sagt mal, welche Wetterseite  ist denn nun verlässlicher? Windfinder sagt für morgen S-Sw-W 2 voraus, Deutscher Wetterdienst ne 3-4 aus Ost. Wetter.com sagt morgens Regenschauer, Wetteronline sagt Gewitter. Können die sich nicht mal einigen? Bei welchen Winden wäre eine Ausfahrt noch machbar?


----------



## Möwe01 (2. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Nyster,
ich wähle gern den Windfinder, das passt eigentlich und ist sehr aktuell.
Viel Spaß


----------



## elbetaler (3. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Windfinder ist auch mein Favorit, wird aber mit dem Bericht vom BSH (..."Baden und Meer") abgeglichen.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Bauer (3. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

die informativsten und zuverlässigsten Vorhersagen findet man nach meiner Erfahrung bei www.dmi.dk  ( man muss dafür kein Dänisch können ).

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## blassauge (3. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wichtig ist doh nur die Info ob ihr rausfahren könnt oder nicht. Und diese Info gibt dir Sailors Inn am Vortag ab 16.00 Uhr. Ich rate zum Umbuchen auf 15 PS Motoren. Kostet nur wenig mehr, dafür hat man Reserven und ist schneller am Fangplatz. Mit den 5 PS Booten dauert das ewig.

Zur Wettervorhersage: Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Windfinder gemacht. Passt fast immer und wird mehrmals täglich aktualisiert.

Zur App: Soetwas suche ich auch noch. Ohne fette Investiotion wird da nichts möglich sein. Ich miete mir bei meinem Angelladen dann gern ein Echolot mit Kartenplotter. Dann an markanten Punkten im Handy einen Marker setzen. Schon hat man beim nächten Mal die Punkte verfügbar.


----------



## nyster (4. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

So, zurück vom Trolle - was für ein Tag!

07:30 Uhr Ankuft - starke Unwetter mit Sturmböen und Starkregen. Wir haben eisern gewartet - bis um 12 Uhr das OK vom Sailers Inn kam. Also raus zum Trolle, erstmal die GPS-Punkte des Sailers angefahren - nix. Dann raus auf 18 Meter - bäääm. Fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Solch eine Beisslaune habe ich noch nie gesehen! Gefischt haben wir mit 50-60g Pilker in schwarz-rot, einige nahmen zusätzlich noch Beifänger hinzu. Teilweise Doubletten-Tripletten. Alles sehr gute Küchenmaße, nur wenige Untermaßige waren dabei.

Insgesamt haben wir zu 7. 162 maßige Dorsche und einige Wittlinge gefangen. Angelzeit real war von 13:00-18 Uhr. Ab 16:30 Uhr nahmen wir nur noch ü60er mit, weil die Boote schon voll waren!

Fangbericht

Nebenbei: Die 8PS´er vom Sailers Inn sind auf Vollspeed (mit 2 Mann) schneller als die 15Ps´er mit 3 Mann! Aber der 8er hat rumgezickt und ging oft nicht an oder lief unruhig (mussten ihn teilweise mitschleppen)...

Danke für eure hilfreichen Tipps!


----------



## micvo (5. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute.
Ich befinde mich im moment in Kühlungsborn und ich suche Gesellschaft beim Brandungsangeln oder vom Boot aus aus Dorsch. Wenn jemand lust hat meldet euch per PN.*
Gruß Michael


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (11. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo, auf die Gefahr hin, dass eine Antwort bereits in den ewigen Weiten des Anglerboards vorliegt... Hier wurden einige Koordinaten gepostet und auch eine App "navionics europe" genannt. Getreu nach dem Motto: " wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, geht mit der Zeit" werde ich mir bald ein Smartphone zulegen... Funktioniert die App auf allen Smartphones, gibt es Hersteller, wo es besser/schlechter funktioniert? Dank und Gruß aus Berlin, Micha


----------



## Samdeek (12. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin micha, die app läuft tadellos bei mit aud dem iphone 4 sowie auf dem 5s aber auch auf android geräten.
Eines ist fakt absolut nützlich. 
Zz musst du auf 18 m suchen wirst dort aber auch schnell fündig!
Wichtig ist das du die koordinaten von mir als anhaltspunkt nimmst und dich dort dann om 500m radius schlausuchst.
Gruss denis


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (25. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

Anfang Mai war ich 3 Tage in Kühlungsborn zum Dorschangeln. War quasi die Ostseejungfernfahrt meines Bootes. Habe auch zum ersten Mal das Schleppangeln mit Rapala Deep Tail Dancer ausprobiert. Ergebnis war wirklich überraschend wir hatten schon nach wenigen Minuten den ersten Dorsch an der Angel und weitere sollten folgen. Auch das Angeln mit Gummifisch war erfolgreich, auf 20 m ließen sich schöne Dorsche mit dem Gummifisch überlisten. Habe nun endlich die Bilder sortiert und ein kleines Filmchen geschnitten. Das Ergebnis findet Ihr hier:

http://youtu.be/UtOTtAuoBWo

Viel Spass!

Christian


----------



## raute89 (25. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Läuft zur Zeit was beim Trollegrund??


----------



## Silvio.i (25. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Weiß ich morgen erst :q


----------



## Langelandfrank (26. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich schaue mal Donnerstag. Werde berichten.


----------



## derporto (26. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Weiß ich morgen erst :q



...also heute #6 Dann berichte mal.


----------



## Silvio.i (27. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nur Nemos! :c
 Keine Ahnung, was los war? Waren nicht viele Boote draußen. Aber, die die ich gesehen habe, haben nicht einmal ne krumme Rutte gehabt. Meistens sind sie nur rumgefahren und haben gesucht, wie wir auch. Auch das Echo - wie leergefegt. Dafür hat der Fischer von der Bugspitze bis hinter der Seebrücke fleißig Netzte gestellt. 
 Zwei Platten auf Wattwurm gingen als Beifang ran.

 PS: War aber auch nicht bis ganz zum Trollegrund.


----------



## Langelandfrank (29. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

So, jetzt kurze Infos, zu unserem Angeltag gestern. Sind mit 2 Booten (ich mit Vaters und Kumpel mit Sohn) um 6.00 Uhr Richtung Trollegrund obere Spitze Kante 23 - 19 m(Niere) aufgebrochen. Da nordwestlicher Wind haben wir etwas länger gebraucht. Die Bisse haben dann auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Ne Stunde später kamen dann die nächsten Boote hoch. Wir waren dann ca. 8 Boote. Einige haben sich dann direkt in unsere Drift mit einem Abstand von 10 m gesetzt. War schon etwas anstrengend. Dann kamen 2 Kutter mit ihrem Schleppnetz und fuhren um uns rum. Da war dann erst mal Ruhe. Wir haben dann noch andere Stellen angefahren. Kanten 18 - 21 m. Insgesamt hatten wir 19 Dorsche zwischen 40 - 55 cm. Leider keine größeren. Viele gerade maßige wurden von uns auch zurückgesetzt. Kumpel hatte mit Sohn 8 Dorsche. Zu sagen wäre noch, dass wir morgens 2 super Bisse hatten. Mit Schnur nehmen und maximal krummer Rute. Leider auf halber Strecke verloren. Um 13.30 Uhr haben wir dann abgebrochen.
Ich würde ja gerne auch mal Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund angeln. Wo holt ihr die Würmer und habt ihr es schon mal mit Shrimps oder Garnelen versucht? Welche Tiefen ungefähr bzw. wo auf dem Trollegrund habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gehabt?


----------



## senso pilk (30. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Langelandfrank schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne auch mal Plattfische auf dem Trollegrund angeln. Wo holt ihr die Würmer und habt ihr es schon mal mit Shrimps oder Garnelen versucht? Welche Tiefen ungefähr bzw. wo auf dem Trollegrund habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gehabt?




Hallo,

Die Würmer kannst du bei Schote's Angelturm in Wittenbeck besorgen, war Freitag auch das erste mal im Angelturm und habe ohne Bestellung 50 Wattis gekauft.
Gefangen haben wir zu zweit allerdings nicht viel #c. Waren von 9-15Uhr vom Mietboot ab Kühlungsborn unterwegs. Echolot fast keine Anzeigen...
Einige kleine Dorsche, 2 Wittlinge, 6 Butt und eine Scholle. Alles zwischen 9-20m wobei das meiste auch die Platten auf 12-13m kam.


----------



## Weiserhai (31. August 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

war heute draußen leider nur für 2Stunden ,es wurde immer welliger. Es wurden 8Dorsche(um die 60cm) verhaftet und 10kleine die wieder zurück gesetzt wurden!!

 ps.- war kein schönes fahren zum Schluss mit dem Boot


----------



## prion (8. September 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde,

eine kleine Nachricht vom Sonntag, sind mit zwei Kleinbooten vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs gewesen und haben dann nach zähem Beginn bei 12-17m einige Dorsche/Wittlinge und Flundern/Klieschen fangen können. Aber nicht allzu berauschende Fänge, ein Dorsch von 70cm. Über Mittag war flaute...
Petri an alle


----------



## Icha (24. September 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

jemand in den letzten Tagen vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs gewesen?
Hatte erwägt am WE mit nem Boot rauszufahren.

LG  Micha


----------



## elbetaler (25. September 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schau mal in die Rostocker Anglerkurve oder Boltenhagen-Klütz-Wismar in PLZ 1 rein, da gibt es was zu lesen. :m


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Icha (25. September 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Schau mal in die Rostocker Anglerkurve oder Boltenhagen-Klütz-Wismar in PLZ 1 rein, da gibt es was zu lesen. :m
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüße.


 
Danke dir.
Hab ich auch schon festgestellt |supergri


----------



## Samdeek (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin, weiss einer wie es zur zeit vor kübo mit dorsch ausschaut?
War gestern und heute um fehmarn unterwegs und dort war vom kollegen dorsch fast nichts zu sehen!
Platte und heringe sind in extremen stückzahlen da gewesen nur der ziehlfisch war es nicht!
Grüsse


----------



## charly-wengern (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin moin!
 War eine Woche,27.09 - 04.10 vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs. 3 Ausfahrten mit Kleinboot.
 Dorsch war sehr mau.Ausfahrt 1 = 6 Stück, 5 x um die 50 cm und einer mit 72 cm. Alle auf Pilker da mich der nette Mann vom Angelladen bzgl. der Wattis versetzt hat. Keine da.
 Ausfahrt 2, immer noch ohne Wurm, war etwas mehr Fisch aber viele viel  zu klein; 4 maßige und 10 kleiner 30 cm.
 Ausfahrt 3, mit Würmer, 14 Platte, 2 Dorsche > 40cm, 8 Wittlinge zwischen 15 und 30 cm (die Lütten durften wieder schwimmen).
 Dafür dass ich zum ersten mal in Kübo gefischt habe bin ich sehr zufrieden!
 Nebenbei bemerkt, die Ansicht einiger einheimischer Angler auf der Brücke hinsichtlich Mindestmaß kann ich nur als erschreckend bezeichnen. Die wundern sich dass es immer weniger Fisch gibt und gleichzeitig kloppen die alles weg was Schuppen hat, weil die Fische zu tief geschluckt haben! HAHAHA


----------



## elbetaler (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h... Gestern wieder mit Mathei vor Kübo los gewesen.
  Der Sonnenaufgang, vom Wasser aus gesehen...   war zwar unspektakulär, aber der frühe Angelbeginn hat sich dann auch ausgezahlt. 
 Hatten uns ordentlich mit Wattis eingedeckt, denn wir wollten vorwiegend den Platten nachstellen. Waren diese zu klein und konnten problemlos vom Haken befreit werden, bekamen sie eine zweite Chance. 

 Das Wetter kam uns sehr entgegen, wenig Wind und es blieb bei zeitweisem strahlenden Sonnenschein auch trocken. Bei solchen angenehmen Bedingungen dauert so ein Angeltag solange, bis die Sonne wieder runter fällt. 
 Ich mache dann den letzten und den allerletzten und den allerallerletzten Wurf, den Moment eines Bisses/Drills kann man sich eben leider nicht einfrieren. Da fällt das Aufhören immer schwer.

 Wir konnten etliche Dorsche bis 60cm, Schollen, Klieschen, Flundern und paar Wittlinge fangen, in handelsüblichen Stückzahlen. Viele Fische wurden released.

 ...Zu den Fängen von kleinen Dorschen auf Wurm:
 Wir halten es so, dass wir sofort einen Stellenwechsel vornehmen, sollte sich einer am Wurmköder vergreifen. Meist stimmt die angesetzte Tiefe und die Stelle nicht. Ist Leogrund da, mit Steinen, Sand und Kraut, sind Dorsche nicht weit und Plattfische eher verhalten am Start. Diese lieben Sand und wenig Struktur, aber auch wechselnde Tiefe, wie Rinnen und Sandbänke. Plattenrevier ist also meist kein Dorschrevier. 
 So hat man eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit, untermaßige Babydorsche zu schonen! Beim Brandungs- und Brückenangeln ist man ja wie angenagelt, aber da kann man mit größeren Haken oder eben Kreishaken auch schlimmeres verhindern. Aber auch die Wurfweite oder die Vorfach - Art tragen mit dazu bei.

 Jedenfalls war`s wieder ein toppi Angeltag vom lütten Boot. Schöne Grüße an meinen Namensvetter und Mitangler, die wir noch auf "Hoher See" ....getroffen haben.


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Super Angeltag mit Elbetaler.


----------



## elbetaler (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h... Ja, Matze, da hat sich Petrus wirklich gnädig gezeigt.

 Und danke für´s Picture, die Platte ist echt gut getroffen! :m
 Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Ausritt, eventuell mal wieder an einem anderen Küstenabschnitt. #c :m


----------



## elbetaler (11. November 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|bla:... Ganz schön was los hier, ihr schreibfaulen Nasen! :q :m
 Letztes WE wieder gut gefangen! Sehr gute Platten, aber diesmal kein Steini dabei. Dafür die anderen in tw. gewaltigen Größen. Die besten 15 durften mit.
 Und der Zielfisch (Dorsch) konnte auch überlistet werden! #6
 Wir haben so leicht wie möglich geangelt, umso besser war die Bissausbeute und auch der Erfolg.

 ...und Petri, an alle, die draußen waren  :m


----------



## vermesser (11. November 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> ...und Petri, an alle, die draußen waren  :m



Petri zurück  . Wie lange habt ihr noch gemacht?


----------



## elbetaler (11. November 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

...Na, das war eine Punktlandung! Hat die Anspielung gleich touchiert!  #6 :m
 Wir sind noch ne gute Stunde geblieben, nachdem ihr los seid. Kannst dir ja vorstellen:  Vati angelt und angelt stumpf weiter.......und Söhnchen darf den Fang versorgen, Klimperkram zusammen räumen, sauber machen und nebenbei dann auch fahren!
 Aber das macht der Sohn doch geeeeeeeerne! :q


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Langelandfrank (22. November 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War gestern mal wieder mit meinem Jumbo und Vaters unterwegs. Raus aus dem Hafen und gerade raus auf 15 m gefahren. Mal schauen ob Heringsschwärme unterwegs sind. Negativ! Wir sind dann bis zur Spitze vom Trollegrund gefahren. Normalerweise bislang ein Garant für Fisch. Hier nur Wittlingsschwärme und kleine Dorsche. Nach langem erfolglosen Suchen dann 2 km runter an die 13 - 15 m Kante. Dann ging es los. Heringe und Dorsche. 
 Fazit 45 Heringe, 11 Wittlinge und 20 Dorsche 45 - 85 cm.
 Super Angeltag. Wind Bft 2, dann 1 von NW.
 Ein Boot hinter uns beim ausslippen hatte auch überwiegend nur um die 13 m gut Dorsch gefischt. 
 Schleppen haben wir nicht mehr versucht. Zeit war nachher zu knapp. Aber vielleicht kann ja mal jemand berichten, wie es und auf welcher Tiefe mit dem Schleppen läuft.


----------



## Samdeek (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sturm sturm sturm...
Hoffe das es bald mal wieder abflaut.
Zz nur ablandiger wind und das bedeutete das die dorsche wieder spärlich unterwegs sind!


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Samdeek schrieb:


> Sturm sturm sturm...



Wo Sturm??? Ne 4-5 is kein Sturm, zumal ablandig. 

Im Moment is Ententeich. Zum Waten richtig schön.

Allerdings wird wohl weiter raus ne richtige Welle stehen...

http://www.kuehlungsborn.de/service/webcams/live-cam.html


----------



## Samdeek (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wind kommt aus S/SW bedeutet das am trollegrund gut welle steht.
5 über die tage zunehmend bis auf in böhen 10.
Das mal ne ansage.
Denk mal der fisch wird weiter draussen stehen bei 10 - 15m bin gespannt ob irgendwer mal rausfährt und auf suche geht.

Hoffe das mein motor bald da ist.... Das dauert auch...
Achso wer sich nen neuen leisten möcht dem kann ich den laden hier empfehlen.
Schiffsmotoren.com in magdeburg.
Hab 1000€ gespart!


----------



## Samdeek (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na endlich schaut das wetter wieder gut aus!
Erste fahrt dieses jahr.
War schon mal wer draussen?
Oder anders gefragt hat jeman was über fänige wassertiefen gehört?

Grüsse aus gifhorn


----------



## Spreewaldlumpi (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War leider wegen Wind auch lange nicht mehr angeln. 
Laut Fangmeldung vom Wochenende in Brook standen die Dorsche gut bei 16m.

VG Dirk


----------



## Samdeek (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke werde am Mittwoch mal rausfahren das wetter schaut ja echt gut aus.
Werde berichten wie was wo ging
Fährt noch jemand am Mittwoch raus?
Werd um 8 uhr erstmal die karte lösen und dann kurz nach 8 starten.


----------



## elbetaler (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na dann, Petri Heil!
 Unter der Woche ist es meist nicht möglich zu fahren, wenn man in Lohn und Brot steht. Deshalb hoffe ich auf das WE.
 Du bist dann unser königlicher Vorkoster und kannst ja deine Erfahrungen mitteilen.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@elbetaler  

jörg, ich sage nur wetterfenster, jetzt muß nur noch mein chef mitspielen |rolleyes


----------



## Samdeek (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Plan ist von kübo zu starten und dann rüber zum trollegrund.
Wenn da nichts geht runter nach rerick


----------



## Samdeek (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ elbtaler wird gemacht


----------



## Samdeek (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Oh leute,
Das war mal ein krasser reinfall!!!
Der fischer hat schier unendlich netze oben bei 18 - 20m
Schwärme waren fehlanzeige.
Zurückgelegte strecke 68km
5 gute fische beim schleppen geschnappt, auf ca 12m.
Das war leider nichts.
Im hafen haben wir dann auch nur lange nasen gesehn.
Das war nichts


----------



## elbetaler (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|wavey:...zieh dir doch das Positive aus dem Angeltag heraus!

 Und fünf Fische sind besser als vier.|uhoh::q
 Ja, ich will dich wieder aufbauen. Die Natur hat eben ihre Gesetze, die meisten verliebten Dorsche haben gerade was besseres zu tun und das ist doch auch gut so. Deshalb wäre mir das auch relativ schnurz, wenn jetzt der Dorsch Schonzeit hätte. 
 Auah! Auah! Nicht gleich hauen. Aber gebt es zu Leute: Entnahmefenster hin und Laichdorsch her......
 den ganzen Pranz könnte man sich sparen, wenn keiner auf Dorsch angeln dürfte (und fischen!)...

 Wenn der Wind etwas schwächer gewesen wääääääääre,
 dann hätte ich es auch versucht! (...süchtig!)


----------



## elbetaler (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h...Kurzer Bericht von gestern.

 Endlich war die Wetterlage und gerade an einem Wochenende mal wieder günstig, um eine Ausfahrt mit dem Boot zu wagen.
 Hochmotiviert ging es dann auch mit Matze beim Sonnenaufgang auf den Teich. Aufgrund der Aufstockung meiner theoretischen Revierkenntnisse durch einen Einheimischen m), waren unsere Ziele auch entsprechend hoch gesteckt. Wenn man sich schon mal auf den Weg macht, dann sollte es bitteschön auch "krachen"!
 Meerforellen, Dorsche und Plattfische wollten wir überlisten. 
 AAAAAber, wenn man sich zu viel Druck macht, klappts dann vielleicht nicht ganz so.
 Nach wenigen Augenblicken nach dem Ablegen war der erste Spot gefunden, aber keinen Mefokontakt gehabt. Egal, konzentriert weitermachen! Wenig später konnte Matze den ersten Dorsch drillen, gut maßig, aber kein Riese. Am Ende hatten wir 15 Dorsche bis 60cm. 
 Mefos und Platten konnten wir leider nicht überlisten, oder sie wollten nicht. Nicht vor Ort oder satt oder was auch immer, die Zeit zum angeln rieselt einem zwischen den Fingern durch und man kann ja auch nicht alles und überall probieren.
 Teilweise kamen auch hammerharte Bisse auf die Gummis und Blinker, ohne eine Anzeige zu haben. Ich schiebe das mal nicht auf die Technik, sondern glaube, die Fische kleben dicht am Grund. Ausserdem wird eine Anzeige von Fischen immer zeitversetzt wiedergegeben und die Drift war auch ordentlich. Viele Bisse konnten nicht verwertet werden, obwohl natürlich unsere Köder auch Haken hatten.

 Zurück im Hafen gab es noch den Abgleich mit anderen Bootsfahrern und das stimmte uns dann doch versöhnlich. Kaum einer wollte ein konkretes Ergebnis preisgeben. Eine Besatzung hatte ausschließlich getrollt und drei Dorsche, für andere war es "schwierig" bis "nicht so dolle".
 Von Mefofängen hatte niemand etwas zu berichten.

 Zum Nachmittag nahm sich der Wind dann erwartungsgemäß zu einer 4-5 Bft. auf, das sollte es dann auch gewesen sein. 

 KÜBO, WIR KOMMEN WIEDER.... aber dann!:m


----------



## mathei (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dem ist nix hin zu zufügen. Außer Bilden. Lecker


----------



## elbetaler (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#c...Was willste machen!? Alles auf einmal geht nicht.
 Und das ist doch gut so, kommt wenigstens nicht so viel Routine rein und Langeweile auf!
 Wir waren auch nicht unzufrieden mit unseren Fängen. Ausfahrten im Winter oder zeitigen Frühjahr haben immer was Besonderes. Liebend gerne wäre ich auch in der Bolle-Ecke gestern gewesen und hätte noch dazu(!!!!!!) Heringe gezuppelt.

 Und Trolle, wenn ich nun den Spieß umdrehe und dich als meinen geistigen Scout ausgebe, an wem liegt dann mein Misserfolg hinsichtlich Mefo? :m:m:m

 ...die Chance zur Übergabe der Geheimdokumente wird sich bald ergeben! Oder per Post?


----------



## Samdeek (19. März 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin die truppe,
War schon mal wer wieder draussen!?
Immernoch so schlecht mit den dorschfängen?


----------



## Samdeek (23. März 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das war mal wieder ein schöner tag!
20 dorsche alles in guten Größen.
Gebissen haben sie fast nur auf wattis und das bei 10-13m
Tiefer so bei 18-20m steht volles brett der hering und drum herum die fetten sicheln.

Achso gefressen hatten sie krabben.

Ps mein tipp wäre nordkannte trollegrund und von dort einfach treiben lassen.

Dann mal petri männers.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (24. März 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na, das hört sich doch schon gut an! 

Habt Ihr es auch mal flacher auf 8 bis 10 Meter probiert? 

Gruß, Carsten


----------



## Samdeek (27. März 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Haben uns von 10 auf 15m treiben lassen die meisten bisse hatten wir aber bei 13m besste drift waren 6 fische darunter eine 50er scholle.

Auf pilker und gummi lief aber nichts.
Watti sei dank.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (27. März 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Foto!!!! Fettes Petri zu dem geilen Teil!


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. April 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@trollegrund
na da sag ich doch petri zum erfolgreichem, 
du schreibst von heringsschwärmen, hast du es auf die silberlinge probiert und wenn ja in welcher tiefe hast du sie angetroffen?
wenn alles passt geht es diese woche noch auf die ostsee, schwer bewaffnet mit wattwurm, heringspaternoster, gummi. pilker und nicht zu vergessen, die dorschfinder. 
die kamera ist selbstverstänlich mit an bord
ps.. interessanter bericht


----------



## elbetaler (6. April 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri an Trolle und danke für den Bericht :q

 ...Und an den Salzigen : klemmt dein "Fenster"`? :q
 Ich würde mich gern deinem Feldzug anschließen, aber die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. April 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@elbetaler
grins, das fenster ist weit geöffnet, ich habe  diese woche urlaub und darf mich fischtechnisch austoben,, in erster linie an den süssen mefos, ab donnerstag herrschen offenbar beste  bedingungen um mit dem Boot auf die ostsee zu fahren.
über ein paar heringe würde ich mich sehr freuen und mal schauen was noch so geht.
@trollegrund
durch deinen bericht werden jetzt wohl so einige bootsbesatzungen motiviert sein.
ich freue mich auf die neue dorschsaison 2015, danke nochmals für informativen 
bericht.


----------



## Samdeek (12. April 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

uiuiui das war mal nen richtig schöner tag.
31 dorsche ü 50 und 16 platte.
Das ganze spielte sich von 9-13m ab
Wir waren nördlich trollegrund mit wattis unterwegs.
Bei schote gabs diesmal leider recht lütte ringler was aber die dorsche nicht weiter gestört hat.
Wünsche allen trolleanglern petri heil


----------



## elbetaler (25. April 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h Zeitnaher Bericht von gestern, nicht dass ich das noch vergesse!

 Da war wieder alles dabei, an einem Tag auf der Ostsee! Erst noch zäher Nebel, dann strammer W/SW und herrlichster Sonnenschein, fast Windstille und ein Hauch aus NO. Trotz später fast glatter See trieb eine starke Strömung das Boot voran. Gufis mit 30g Jig konnten an der toten Rute nicht grundnah gehalten werden, die trieben einfach auf. Also etwas schlankere Form gewählt und nochmal 10g mehr.
 Ich kann euch sagen, es war traumhaft. Die Dorsche sind auf die Köder geknallt wie doll. Neben den Gufis waren auch wieder leichte Blinker die Renner. Es gab auch fischlose Beissphasen, die man zur eigenen Stärkung nutzen konnte.
 Sehr gute Grössen dabei und etliche kleine schwimmen auch wieder.

 Habe es eine Zeitlang mit Wurm versucht, aber die Platten waren allgemein recht klein und noch bei Wind fehlte es auch am Feingefühl. Paar Stück durften trotzdem mit, die etwas mehr auf den Gräten hatten.


----------



## henry73 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Kleiner Bericht noch vom gestrigen Tag vor Kühlungsborn. Gemietet hatten wir ein Boot für 3 Personen, mit dabei waren Wildkarpfen, mein Junior (9) und meine Wenigkeit.

Los ging es kurz nach 8 Uhr, das Boot wurde klar gemacht und durch die Brandung geschoben. Dank einiger aktueller Infos von elbetaler hatten wir auch halbwegs einen Plan. Zielfisch war primär Dorsch und Plattfisch, daneben vlt. auch Hornfisch. Diverse Gummifische, Blinker und nicht zuletzt 60 Wattwürmer waren als Erfolgsgaranten mit an Bord.

Der Wind kam mit 3-4 aus West, anfangs hieß es erst mal 40m rudern um aus dem Buhnenfeld zu kommen. Mehr Wind brauchte es nicht werden, einige kleine Schaumkämme waren bereits zu sehen. Schnell noch das Echolot montiert, dann wurde der 15PS-Quirl angeworfen und wir schaukelten los.

Wir brauchten nicht weit raus, bei ca. 7,5m Tiefe fingen wir die erste Drift an. Wir begannen zunächst mit Gummifischen die Dorsche zu suchen, die ersten Bisse ließen auch  nicht lange auf sich warten. Einige schöne Dorsche bis 60 cm konnten gefangen werden, die Fische standen jedoch sehr vereinzelt. Dann ging es wieder gegen den Wind zurück, dabei wurde mit Wobblern geschleppt. Auch das brachte Dorsche, einen schönen Hornhecht konnte Junior dabei noch auf Wobbler verhaften.

Nach ca. 2-3 Stunden ließen die Bisse immer mehr nach, irgendwann blieb der Kontakt völlig aus. Ein Kutter fing außerdem an Netze zu stellen, genau in dem Bereich wo wir bisher angelten. Also Stellungswechsel. Wir schleppten Richtung Seebrücke in verschiedenen Tiefen von 8-12m, hatten aber keinen Kontakt mehr. Auch an der mittlerweile ausgebrachten Nachläufermontage und Wattwurm tat sich nichts. Der Wind flaute allmählich ab, die Sonne kam immer mehr durch. Sollte es das etwa schon gewesen sein?

Also Augen auf und etwas die See beobachtet. 4-5 weitere Angelboote trieben sich alle 1-3km weiter westlich herum. Fix wieder den Motor angeworfen und Kurs West gesetzt.

Nach Umfahren der Netze wurde dann bei 8,5m die nächste Drift angesetzt, und sofort kamen die ersten Bisse. Dorsche, aber auch zunehmend Plattfische ließen sich die Wattwürmer schmecken.

Auf Gummifisch ging fast nichts mehr, dafür lief Wattwurm spitze. Bunt durcheinander wurden schöne Klieschen, Flundern sowie einige Schollen gefangen. Etliche gingen wieder zurück, die etwas besseren durften mit. 

Kurz vor 16 Uhr musste der letzte Wattwurm dran glauben und brachte Wildkarpfen noch eine schöne Kliesche. Also kurz das Boot gereinigt, Gerät demontiert und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.

Fazit: Ein wundervoller Tag auf der Ostsee, der großen Spaß  und Lust auf mehr (Meer) brachte und sicher wiederholt werden wird.


  Gruß und Petri Heil!


  Henry


----------



## MS aus G (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich bin zwar kein Trollegrunder, aber so einen tollen Bericht liest man doch sehr gerne im Board!!! 
 Danke dafür und ein dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## mathei (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schöner Bericht Henry.Petri


----------



## Kay63 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Meine Jungs und ich waren Freitags und Samstags auch vor Kübo angeln. Wir hatten ein 15 PSer vom Bootsverleih im Hafen gemietet. Wie Henry 73 schon schrieb, kam am Freitag der Wind  mit 3 bis 4 daher, deswegen haben wir uns nicht in Richtung Trollegrund begeben und sind vom Hafen erst mal in Richtung Steuerbord gefahren. Anders als Du Henry haben wir erfolglos in den Bereichen bis 10 Meter geangelt. Nach einer Stunde habe ich mich dann entschlossen bei 12 Meter weiterzumachen. Trotz des Windes war die Drift recht gering, da die Strömung dagegen arbeitete. An den Netzfahnen und dem GPS sah man das geringe Vorankommen. Endlich der erste Biss beim Junior und gleich ein Guter, ein Mittsechziger. Er hing recht knapp und war voll mit Krabben. Trotzdem ist er auf einen blauen Pilker hereingefallen. Wir haben die Drift dann noch mehrere Male mit Erfolg wiederholt, bis die Bisse dann gegen Mittag aufhörten. Erstaunlich war, dass es entweder Fische um die 40 waren, die selbstverständlich wieder schwimmen weil sie immer wieder abgefallen sind#h, oder es waren richtig gute ü 60er. Fakt war an diesem Tag, dass es nur an dieser Stelle Bisse gab. Am Samstag haben wir es natürlich wieder dort versucht und dasselbe Spiel. Vormittags Fische um die 40 und ein paar richtig gute und gegen halb Zwölf war Schicht. Wohin sind die Dorsche verschwunden. Wir haben uns für weiter draussen entschieden. Die Fischernetze gaben uns Recht, die "Kante" zwischen 17 und 19 Metern brachte noch ein paar brauchbare Exemplare.

Fazit: Wieder ein herrliches WE am Meer für uns Landratten. Die Dorsche waren alle abgelaicht und voll mit Krabben, deswegen hingen sie auch so knapp. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr ging mit Gummi garnichts. Ich habe viel probiert am Besten ging in diesen Tagen der Pilker gelb/rot oder der "Deutschlandpilker" (rein farblich gesehen). Ich persönlich finde es immer wieder schön, wenn ich mir die Fische erarbeiten muss und die Karten jedes Jahr wieder neu gemischt werden. Die GPS-Positionen waren nicht die vom letzten Jahr. Highlight war eine Scholle, die auf ein tiefgeführtes Heringspaternoster gebissen hat. Ich freu mich jedenfalls wieder auf den Herbst, dann gehts wieder auf die See.

Grüße Kay63


----------



## Silvio.i (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel unterwegs, um die Gewässer um Kühlungsborn unsicher zu machen. Eine 3, später 4 aus West machte die Ausfahrt mit einem offenen Boot nicht einfach. Darum entschlossen wir auch, gar nicht weit zu fahren und direkt in Hafennähe zu angeln. Die Fischernetze machten uns Mut, dass da auch Fisch ist. Egal in welcher Tief wir probierten, es gab überall Fisch. Teilweise hatten wir fast 3km/h Driftgeschwindigkeit. Hätte man auch einfach ein DTD ins Wasser halten können. :q
Wärend ich dafür sorgte, dass die Kühltruhe voll wurde, hatte mein Kumpel ein Händchen für die Untermaßigen :q
Wärend vormittags und mittags noch Gufi gut Fisch brachte, ging nachmittags fast nur noch Watti. Vielleicht lag es daran, dass die Sonne rauskam und der orange GuFi jetzt zu hell war. |kopfkrat
Erst zum Abschluss ging Gummi auch wieder.
Insgesamt durften 22 Dorsche mit nach Hause. Leider kein Ü60 dabei. Dazu noch 9 schöne Platten zwischen 30 und 35cm.
Also alles in allem kein einfacher Tag, aber ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.


----------



## Silvio.i (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nachtrag zum letzten Angeltag.
Die Dorsche sind echt verfressen. Der hier hatte die Überreste von 18(!) Krabben im Magen.


----------



## elbetaler (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|wavey: Kräftiges Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! Und ihr, die ihr vielleicht nicht so viel gefangen habt, ihr hattet wenigstens einen schönen Tag bei guter Seeluft. Also habt ihr zumindest was für euer Wohlbefinden getan! 
 Ob nun drei oder dreißig Fische, ... Hauptsache los gewesen. Alles relativ.

 Aufgrund meiner vorübergehenden Bootslosigkeit war ich am Wochenende per pedes an der Küste, mit der Spinnrute, in der Nähe von Kübo, unterwegs.
 Samstagabend stimmten die Bedingungen und mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen kamen die ersten Bisse und je dunkler es wurde, umso besser wurde es. Bis auf wenige Aussteiger konnte ich 20 Dorsche landen, von denen 8 mit durften (an denen ich auf dem Rückmarsch gut zu schleppen hatte :q).
 Hornis waren keine am Platz. Oder es waren die paar Fehlbisse....? Wer weiß? ......

 ...oder doch Mefos? Naja, träumen darf man ja!?


----------



## Trollegrund (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schön geschrieben Jörg! Zu deinen tollen Fotos und Fängen hatte ich dir ja schon gratuliert. Die Fische sind Zugabe, das schönste ist doch draussen zu sein. Meine Heimat von der See Seite zu sehen bedeutet mir auch nach unendlich vielen Ausfahrten als Fischer oder Angler mehr als eine Kiste voll Fisch. Zu Silvio.....18 ist schon ne Hausnummer, die Leos finden oft kein Ende und Fressen bis die Bauchdecke dünn wird. Ich hatte schon oft lebendige frisch ausgekotzte Krabben in der Kiste auf den Dorschen rumlaufen.


----------



## elbetaler (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#hDa musste ich nun so alt werden, um drauf zu kommen, wo das Sprichwort

 Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten!

 eigentlich herkommt!

 Jooo, von den Krabben! :m


----------



## Samdeek (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dem kann ich mich nur zustimmen, wetter war traumhaft und fisch war sehr gut da.
Endlich konnte man schöne rudel beobachtrn wie sie umherzogen.
40 dorsche bis mittag reicht alle mal aus!
Die fische bissen zu anfang auf 13m dann aber vermehrt auf 18 - 20m
Grüße denis


----------



## jawo2602 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo liebe Boardis,

wollte am Samstag das erste Mal mit nem Kumpel( Premiere für ihn) von Kühlungsborn raus auf Dorsch. Da ich sonst nur vor Warnemünde unterwegs bin, kenne ich mich dort leider nicht aus. Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand ein paar Tips( gerne auch per PN) geben könnte, wo wir unser Glück versuchen können. Haben auch nur 4 - 5 h Stunden zum angeln. Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Samdeek (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin jan am bessten du volgst der masse...
Oder arbeitest den gesamten trööt durch.
Grüsse denis


----------



## PopeyeKübo (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also ich war den gesamten Donnerstag + Freitag draußen und fands eher mäßig (allerdings Spätaufsteher, bin immer erst gegen 12 aus dem Hafen getuckert). Makrelen habe ich keine gefangen und auch keine Fänge gesehen, Dorsch war Ok, Hornhecht (auf den ich wollte) sehr sehr dürftig. Plattfische gar nicht. Werde heute nochmal in den Abendstunden vor Kübo angreifen....wenn Du sagst da stehen Makrelen, brauch ich welche ;-)


----------



## PopeyeKübo (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hehe alles gut...war keine Kritik an Dir. Angle ja seit 3 Jahren mit dem Boot beinahe täglich in dem Revier. Und keine Angst....bevor Popeye sinkt passiert einiges - ist dann doch etwas größer. Auch wenn ich mcih schon immer wieder wundere, was manche Schlauch- und Kleinbootfahrer bei Windstärke 4+ aus NE an die Nordspitze des Trollegrundes treibt...wahrscheinlich Todessehnsucht....


----------



## Kay63 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank für die Informationen! Wenn man weiter weg wohnt und nur 2-3 mal im Jahr nach Kübo kommt, saugt man eure Berichte förmlich ein.
Freu mich für euch, wenns gut läuft, fangt ordentlich, aber lasst für mich im Oktober noch was übrig!


----------



## jawo2602 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich danke euch für die Informationen, waren leider in diesem Fall ein Tag zu spät. Aber für den nächsten Ausflug sicher von Vorteil. #6
Wir haben es am Samstag dann auf gut Glück versucht. Sind vom Strand Kühlungsborn- West mit dem Mietboot gestartet. Aufgrund des doch etwas stärkeren Windes, sind wir dann in unmittelbarer Strandnähe geblieben. Zu unseren Leitwesen haben wir leider nur den Kindergarten der Dorsche gefunden. 
Wir hatten zusammen 14 Stk., von denen 3 vielleicht Maß hatten, aber doch noch weiter wachsen dürfen. Da wir zu unserem Glück auch noch ein paar Wattis mitgenommem haben, durften dann noch 6 Klieschen mit nach Hause. Das ärgerliche war dann nur, als wir den Spot mit den Platten gefunden haben, waren unsere Wattwürmer fast alle. Die meisten hatten sich die Babydorsche geholt.#q 
Trotz allem war es doch ein sehr schöner und kurzweiliger Ausflug, der Lust auf mehr gebracht hat.


----------



## Keyless (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also wenn ihr mal wissen wollt wo und wie das wirklich auf dem Trollegrund und rund um Kühlungsborn mit den Fangstellen geht, dann fragt mal nett bei Trollegrund an.
 Vielleicht fährt er ja gerade und hat einen Platz frei. Ich werde mich da auf jeden Fall wieder melden-selten ein so informatives Angeln(Revier) erlebt, und wir haben viel zusammen Gelacht beim Dorsche hochpullen(o-Ton runterlassen und wieder raufziehen:vik.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## PopeyeKübo (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich fand die letzten Tage da relativ "tot" - verglichen zu sonst. Aber gebe Trollegrund recht: auch wir konnten Freitag morgen (zu unchristlicher Zeit um 5 Uhr) die ersten Monstermakrelen an Bord ziehen - sind ja wirklich Geschosse dieses Jahr. Dazu bissl Hornhecht, KEINE Platte (sehr ungewöhnlich for Trollegrund, habe aber später im Laufe des Tages einen Schleppnetzfischer beobachtet, der gezielt mit diesen Rundschleppnetzen am Boden auf Scholle gegangen ist - würd emich mal interessieren, ob man so dicht am Ufer überhaupt schleppen darf (er ist genau über die beiden Plateus gezogen)), wenig Dorschschwärme. Aber wenns mal geknallt hat, dann immer an der hinteren Kante auf 17m und immer Großdorsch (Ü75).


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

moin, kann es vllt sein, dass die schleppnetz"kollegen" hier mitlesen?
ist nur so ein gedanke


----------



## PopeyeKübo (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nun - ich habe immer 2 Kameras an Bord...dazu eine recht gute Actioncam. Ich werde ab sofort sämtliche Schleppnetzaktivitäten mitfilmen und auch dicht genug an die Schiffe fahren, um Kennung usw. aufzunehmen. Habe nachgefragt: ab 800 Bruttoregistertonnen ODER 300 PS Motorisierung ist die Schleppnetzfischerei bis 12 sm von der Küste VERBOTEN. Werde also ab sofort all diese Fälle zur Anzeige bringen. Sowas zu lesen kotzt mich an und hätte ich es Freitag vormittag mitbekommen (bin wegen Fischarmut dann ein stück östlich des Trollegrund gefahren) hätte ich die durchfahrt der Schiffe blockiert und die WSP angerufen. Selbst Stellnetze abzuräumen geht mal gar nicht....


----------



## Kay63 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Es macht mich sehr traurig, wenn ich diese Schleppnetzgeschichten hören muss. Oft habe ich schon mit ortsansässigen Fischern, Angelladenbesitzern und natürlich Mitanglern gesprochen, aber mehr als Resignation konnte ich nicht raushören. Da geht einem das Messer in der Tasche auf. Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück Popeye, dass Du die Mistkerle erwischst. Ich halte auch die Augen offen, aber die 3 - 4 Mal die ich im Jahr oben bin, kann ich nicht viel ausrichten.

Petri Kay


----------



## stroker (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo !

Die Foto Idee ist gut, und sollte auch wirklich durchgezogen werden.
Ich lag letztes Jahr vor Rerik, schon mindestens 1,5 Stunden am gleichen Platz.
Da kam auch so ein Depp und ist mir auf die Pelle gerückt,
als es mir zu bunt wurde habe ich ein paar alte Grundbleie rausgesucht und ihm die aufs Deck gefeuert, hat geholfen.
Er ist dann abgedreht richtung K.born.


MfG Michael


----------



## Silvio.i (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich sehe das ganze mit einem lachendem und einem weinenden Auge. Die Fischer aus Kühlungsborn sind auch nicht gerade bekannt für den rücksichtsvollen Umgang mit anderen. Schade natürlich für die Angler. Davon wird sich der Trollegrund bis Herbst garantiert nicht erholen.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na nu mal den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand...ein/zwei Wochen, hat sich das dort normalisiert. Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass der Fisch dort wegen der Pflanzenwelt oder der Muschelbänke steht....dann wäre es in der Tat fatal. Er steht dort wegen der Bruchkanten und Plateaus....und die zerstört so ein Schlepper mit seiner Aktion ja nicht. Sollte also nicht lange dauern, bis wieder genug Fisch da ist.

Trotzdem ist es eine Sauerei was einige Fischer dort veranstalten und ganz einfach auch eine Straftat. Daher denke ich schon, das konsequentes Anzeigen etwas bringen wird. Spätestens wenn ein Fischer mal den Bußgeldbescheid über 50.000 Eur in den Händen hält, schleppt er nie wieder....


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

moinsen,
mach da mal keinen quatsch...
unter 300ps dürfen sie bis auf 3sm ran...und mehr als 300 haben die alle nicht.
sie haben "nur" gegen §20 Abs. 4(küfvo mv) verstoßen...
beweglich muss passiv ausweichen.

und auch wenn es uns oft nervt, müssen sie keine rücksicht auf uns nehmen...auf plätze usw ( beim schleppen haben sie eh vorfahrt)


----------



## PopeyeKübo (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja aber Plateaus des Trollegrund liegen innerhalb 3sm....nur mal so - und zwar deutlich


----------



## Silvio.i (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schade, wieder einer weniger :c


----------



## elbetaler (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Trolle, gestatte bitte, dass ich dich berichtige.
 Die Schleppnetzaktion war am Freitag, das angeln von den Kuttern über den Stellnetzen war am Donnerstag.

 Für alle anderen: Ich bin mir da gaanz sicher, weil ich am Freitag auch dort war und alles miterlebt habe.
 Ich bestätige hiermit alle Angaben und Fakten, die hier Trolle genannt hat.
 Selten zuvor habe ich eine derartige Hilflosigkeit als Angler, aber andererseits eine derartige Dreistigkeit von Berufsfischern erlebt. Denn WIR waren ALLEIN und als ERSTE an diesem Tag an DIESEM Platz! Vorfahrtsregeln gut und schön, aber warum müssen wir immer den Schwanz einziehen? 
 Da angelt man so schön entspannt und bemerkt dann mehrere Fahrzeuge der Berufsfischer, wie diese unter "vollen Segeln" auf einen zuhalten! Und dann, schließlich bis auf Rufweite herangekommen, gibt es weder einen Gruß oder sonst was. Als wenn man Luft ist! Ich bezahle auch dafür, angeln gehen zu können. Und es ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt zu erwarten, dass man wahrgenommen wird!
 Der gewisse Schlepper fuhr zum Auftakt im Kreis um uns herum, Abstand keine 100 Meter. Dann nochmal Richtung Kante und schließlich keine 20 Meter am Stellnetz entlang, bis er fest hing. Der Rest ist bekannt.

 Und Leute, was soll ich sagen!? Von jetzt auf gleich blieben die Bisse aus....... (was sonst?) #q
 Nach einer Pause und an einer anderen Stelle, konnten dann doch noch paar Fische zum Anbiss verleitet werden. Aber ehrlich gesagt, die gute Laune war weg und der Wind kam. Und mit zunehmender Segelboot-Tempo-Drift wurde das Aufhören als überfällig und erlösend empfunden, .....bloß weg hier!

 Wenn ich nicht so angelgeil wäre und keinen Fisch essen würde, könnte mich das Erlebte mal tangential-peripher am UNDSOWEITER....
 Aber dem ist ja nicht so. Und selbst Aussenstehende und Nichtangler und fachkundige Unbeteiligte, müssten die Brisanz erkennen und folgerichtig urteilen.
 Die Fischerei ist kein Zuckerschlecken und die Erlöse gehen mehr und mehr in den Keller. Und obendrein noch die Limitierung und Beschränkungen! Und Fisch wird auch von Nichtanglern gern und viel verspeist. Aber der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel und Selbstjustiz und Faustrecht sind keine Lösung. Obwohl!...........
 Leben und leben lassen! Dann hat jeder was gekonnt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

und ich rege mich schon auf wenn in meine in "meinem" jadtgebiet mehr als drei stellnetze stehen.

wie oft im jahr wird eigendlich der bereich trollegrund so arg durch die schleppnetzfischerei gebeutelt, liegt dabei eine regelmäßigkeit vor oder ist dies willkürlich?
wenn letzteres zutreffen würde wären fangmeldungen mit fangpositionsangabe nicht ratsam, wobei alleine dieser trööt anlass genug gäbe eine schleppnetzaktion auszulösen, 
das dokumentieren (zeitlich/foto und filmtechnisch) finde ich gar nicht so abwegig, man(n) könnte sich somit über`s jahr einen überblick  verschaffen und schlussfolgerungen ziehen.

ps.: ich gehe davon aus, das hier kräftig mitgesen wird


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@elbetaler
sie haben nunmal vorfahrt/vorrang...(für uns hobby-für sie arbeit)

auch wenn wir alle gerne fisch essen und gerne viel fangen...aber muss man als "freizeitfischer"(so der begriff) bei einer ausfahrt 30, 40, oder 50 dorsche fangen???
und muss man jedes zweite we 20 "küchendorsche" mitnehmen?

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wir als angler haben auch ne große verantwortung...immer nur auf die bösen fischer zu schimpfen bringt da nix!


die wissen schon, wann in welchem gebiet was geht...ist ja jedes jahr das gleiche.
im winter ist´s die mecklenburger bucht, nach der schonzeit sind sie im flachen, dann geht´s vor wamü los, dann trollegrund, am darß...im sommer auf den steinen...im herbst wieder im flachen usw


----------



## PopeyeKübo (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich kann mir einfach den Trollegrund als Fanggebiet für Schleppnetze nicht vorstellen - der liegt so deutlich innerhalb der 3SM Schutzzone, das bis weit hinter den Trollegrund nördlich das Schleppnetzfischen untersagt sein dürfte. Von daher bringt dokumentieren und der Fischereiaufsicht vorlegen schon viel.

Was die Stellnetze angeht, war ich bisher eigentlich ganz zufrieden, wenn sie auf dem Trollegrund standen. Klar nervts manchmal - aber ich hab mir immer gesagt: hey wo Stellnetze sind, kann nicht geschleppt werden. Zumal sie immer so gut und weit unter Wasser liegen, das man sie problemlos queren kann. 

Nur leider scheint dies ja auch nicht mehr zu gelten. Ich hoffe der Kühlungsborner Fischer hat Strafanzeige gegen seine Kollegen gestellt.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

unglaublich#q


----------



## Kay63 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das sind ja Zustände. Stellnetze kaputtgefahren, keine Rücksicht auf andere Boote, selbst, wenn sie früher vor Ort waren. Ich denke man sollte das Ganze mal demokratisch sehen, d.h. Mehrheit vor Minderheit. Wieviele Angler gibt es an der Küste, wieviele fahren zum Urlaub dorthin und lassen nicht wenig Geld in der Region. Dagegen stehen einige Schleppfischer zum großen Teil auch nicht aus der Region. Leben und leben lassen ist ja richtig, aber der Nutzen für die Mehrheit sollte doch über dem Gewinn einiger Weniger stehen. Dafür würde ich mich gern auch engagieren.

Petri Kay


----------



## elbetaler (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#c Na, wie soll es denn eurer Meinung nach in Zukunft laufen?
 Und ich spreche da auch ganz bewußt den Observer an. 

 Ich bin seit längerer Zeit für eine Fangbegrenzung pro Angeltag und Angler, bei ausgewählten Fischarten, denen auf und an der Ostsee nachgestellt wird. Und ich werde Recht behalten, das wird kommen. Bisher sind solche gedanklichen Ansätze immer nieder diskutiert worden, ähnlich die Debatten zu LD und Mindestmaß. Die wissenschaftlichen Erwägungen zu Evolution und Entnahmefenstern nicht zu vergessen. 
 Das ist alles hoch interessant, nur .... wer beschäftigt sich damit und ändert sein persönliches Tun und Handeln? Aus Vernunft heraus passiert NIX ! Da braucht es leider handfeste Vorschriften, ansonsten wird weiter gemacht, wie bisher. 

 In meinem Bericht zu vergangener Woche habe ich ausschließlich meine objektiven Eindrücke zu den Fakten und Geschehnissen wieder gegeben, ohne in Unsachlichkeit und Beleidigung abzudriften.
 Wo steht geschrieben, dass ich mich mit einem Angelboot vom Seegebiet verkrümeln muss, wenn ein Fischer meint, genau an meinem Angelplatz schleppen zu wollen? Das hat weder was mit Vorfahrt, noch mit Legitimität zu tun. Oder ist der Trollegrund Pachtgebiet, Besitz, oder ein Seegebiet mit besonderem Status, das es anderen beruflichen Fahrzeugen zubilligt, kleinere zu bedrängen und gegebenenfalls umzunieten? Wenn man das Zerstören von Fanggeräten anderer Fischer inkauf nimmt, dann ist es um so einen ungeliebten Hobbyangler auch nicht schade?
 Also, ich kann beim besten Willen kein Fehlverhalten unsererseits an diesem Tag in dieser Situation erkennen, es sei denn, die o.g. Einschränkungen(..."Pachtgebiet"...) sind zutreffend.

 ...jedes zweite WE 30....50 Dorsche mitnehmen...

 Und das soll man jetzt aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Dann frage ich mal, wieviele darf man denn mitnehmen? Richtig! Wenn die Fische mindestens 38cm messen, kann ich soviele mitnehmen, wie ich will! Ich kenne niemanden, der z.B. bei einer Kutterausfahrt, nach 5 oder 10 Fischen seinen Angelkram zusammenpackt, wenn die Angelzeit noch nicht beendet ist. Vielleicht noch 150km Anreise hatte und sagt, es würde für´s Abendbrot genügen!

 Ich wollte sachlich bleiben. Zurück zur Eingangsfrage.
 Wie wollen wir uns untereinander Informationen weiter geben über Erfolge, Methoden und Erlebnisse, wenn nicht hier im AB und für alle lesbar? Nur noch per PN, FB und WApp? 
 Ich plädiere hier ganz öffentlich für allgemeines Berichten, d.h., es wird weder genau vom Angelplatz, noch von Methoden, noch von Fangzahlen berichtet.
 Beispiel: "Letzten Freitag das gute Wetter genutzt, um eine Bootstour auf der Ostsee zu machen. Es war sehr schön und wir konnten am Ende zufrieden sein!"

 Ganz ehrlich? Da braucht man auch nix schreiben.
 Vielleicht ist das aber genau so wie oben richtig? Denn damit würde man Anfragen per PN..... regelrecht herausfordern. Und dann lesen es nur die auserwählten Insider. 
 Ach, tut mir leid. Die Heimlichen und nichtangemeldeten Gäste bekommen dann nicht mehr viel mit, wo was läuft.

 Zumindest eine Zeitlang wäre dann beim angeln ringsum eine himmlische Ruhe.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also was das Platz machen und Vorfahrt angeht, muss ich dich leider ein wenig berichtigen. Ich weiß nicht, ob du einen Bootsführerschein besitzt oder 15PS und drunter unterwegs bist. Auf jeden Fall lernt man da ganz klar, dass manövrierbehinderte Fahrzeuge (wie ein Fischer beim Schleppen) in der Ausführung ihrer Tätigkeit Vorrang gegenüber "normalen" Motorfahrzeugen haben. Das bedeutet: auch wenn dein Motor aus ist, machst Du "Fahrt über Grund" (ankerst ja nicht) und bist damit voll manovrierfähig - also AUSWEICHPFLICHTIG. Weichst du dem Fischereifahrzeug nicht aus, begehst du eine Ordnungswidrigkeit - bei Vorsatz und vielleicht Beschädigung kann man dann sogar über eine Straftat reden.

ANDERS verhält es sich natürlich wenn du nicht ausweichst, um eine Straftat zu verhindern. Dann greifst du im Rahmen des zivilien Festnahme und Beweissicherungsrechtes ein. Du musst dem Fischer nur deutlich machen, dass er vorläufig festgenommen ist und du sein Schiff zum Zweck der Beweissicherung festsetzt. Und UMGEHEND die Wasserschutzpolizei rufen. Das Ganze muss natürlich verhältnismäßig sein - eine Zivilfestnahme wegen eines OWI Verstoßes vorzunehmen kann böse enden. Da Fischen innerhalb der 3SM Grenze in Tateinheit mit Sachbeschädigung und Gefährdung des Lebens anderer (er darf dich natürlich nicht einfach Wegdrängen, im Zweifel kannst du davon Kentern) aber schwere Straftaten darstellt (Wilderei, versuchter Totschlag) ist eine Zivilfestnahme in diesem Fall meines Erachtens durchaus vertretbar.

Frage ist: traut sich wer?


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



PopeyeKübo schrieb:


> ...Auf jeden Fall lernt man da ganz klar, dass manövrierbehinderte Fahrzeuge (wie ein Fischer beim Schleppen) in der Ausführung ihrer Tätigkeit Vorrang gegenüber "normalen" Motorfahrzeugen haben. Das bedeutet: auch wenn dein Motor aus ist, machst Du "Fahrt über Grund" (ankerst ja nicht) und bist damit voll manovrierfähig - also AUSWEICHPFLICHTIG...


 
 Da habe ich wohl letztes Jahr schlecht aufgepasst. |kopfkrat


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> ... Ich bin seit längerer Zeit für eine Fangbegrenzung pro Angeltag und Angler, bei ausgewählten Fischarten, denen auf und an der Ostsee nachgestellt wird. ...



Hast du eigentlich mal überlegt, wenn das trifft? Damit bestrafst du die Leute, die nicht jeden Tag an der Ostsee angeln können. Was sollen denn Leute wie ich machen? Ostseekarte bezahlen und trotzdem Fisch beim Fischer kaufen?
Ich werfe dann auch mal ein paar Vorschläge in den Raum:
1. Mindestmaß Hecht auf 75cm
2. Mindestmaß Zander 50cm
3. Mindestmaß Dorsch 50cm
4. Mindestmaß Barsch 30cm
5. Mindestmaß Flunder/Scholle 30cm 
6. Fangbegrenzung Dorsch 10St
7. Fangbegrenzung Hering 10St
8. Fangbegrenzung Barsch 10St
9. Fangbegrenzung Flunder/Scholle 10St

Würde mich so gut wie gar nicht jucken.
Nun frag mal den Opi von nebenan, wie der das sieht.


----------



## Hybrid (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,

meinesachtens hilft da nur folgendes: ankern und Ankerball setzen - und zwar mitten auf dem Spot 


 Gruß H.


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@sivio.i
7. Fangbegrenzung Hering* 10St*




 der kommt gut, ich stelle mir das gerade an der trave vor.
|director: ab heute nur noch 10 heringe pro tag und angler  |splat:


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Genau das ist es, was ich meine. Ich esse max. 4 Heringe im Jahr. ich kann solche Vorschläge machen. Und wenn ich es nicht weit zur Ostsee habe, kann ich auch vorschlagen nur 4 Dorsche mitzunehmen. Ich kann ja übermorgen wieder hin, Nachschub holen.


----------



## Corinna68 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Silvio lol und alles was zu klein und zu viel ist muß beim ortsansässigen Fischer abgeliefert werden genau ich schmeiß mich wech und dann noch wild west am trollegrund oha oha ist ja wie bei uns wenn die fischer mit zugnetzen die winterlager leer fischen dazu hatte ich ja mal ein vidio reingestellt


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Silvio hat absolut Recht und auch die Anmerkungen vom Observer (Thema Gier) finde ich gut. Ich persönlich fahre im Schnitt 6 bis 7 mal im Jahr an die Ostsee um zu angeln. Kostet in Summe locker 1.500€. Insgesamt sind es dann ca. 50 Heringe, ca. 40 Dorsche und 20 Platten, die ich übers Jahr mitnehme. Rechnet sich natürlich nicht (für meinen Kilopreis gebe es hier keine Fangberichte "und wieder über 20kg Filet usw"), aber ich kann trotzdem nicht drauf verzichten. Es ist einfach zu schön am Strand, auf der Seebrücke zu stehen oder mit dem Boot rauszufahren. Zum Kampf Fischer vs. Angler: der Fischer fängt Fisch und verkauft den für 10€ das Kilo. Weil Fisch eben kein Mischbrot ist, profitieren dann viele Menschen von den Filets, weil sie es als etwas besonderes ansehen und genüsslich am Sonntag essen (Jeder eins  ). Also sind die, die permanent für sich und die Familie zig Dorsche und Platte rausholen fürs Ökosystem schädlicher, da sie pro Kopf einfach zu viel Fisch verschlingen.


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> ...der Fischer fängt Fisch und verkauft den für 10€ das Kilo...



 Du hast dich verschrieben: Der Fischer verkauft die KISTE Dorsch für 10€. Erlebt in Wismar, direkt vom Kutter! Schön vorbei an der Anlandestatistik.


----------



## Danizan (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich finde die ganze Angelegenheit nichts unglaublich, sonder sie macht mich eher traurig! Traurig, weil ich fahre gern 1-2 mal im Jahr zum Trollegrund. Wenn man dann so etwas hier liest, dann bekommt man es mit der Angst zu tun, dass 1 oder 2 Tage vorher alles "leer" geschleppt wurde [emoji22].


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Echt? Das waren dann bestimmt die Kleinen, die er nicht verabeiten konnte, oder?


----------



## elbetaler (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo, alle zusammen.
 Ich möchte gern mal einen Schnitt seit meinem letzten Beitrag und diesem machen.
 Viele Meinungen und längst nicht auf einer Linie, sehr interessant. Ich finde das auch gut, wenn ihr euch zu den Dingen äußert. Doch es ist ganz einfach so, dass keiner von euch dabei war und somit eure Meinungen eben Meinungen sind und bleiben und höchst subjektiv daher kommen.
 Immer wieder dieses Abdriften in verstecktem Witz, was gerade noch so ....nicht als Anmache und Beleidigung durchgeht, finde ich kindisch und unsachlich.

 @Popeye, natürlich hast du recht und Observer in der Sache auch. Denn die Verkehrsregeln auf dem Wasser sind klar definiert und müssen auch befolgt werden. Ich rede da ja auch nicht gegen an, wenn es um Vorfahrt und Ausweichen geht. Es ging in der Sache um die erlebte Situation, wo ein Ausweichen regelrecht von den Kuttern erzwungen wurde, weil regelrecht auf Kollisionskurs auf UNS zugehalten wurde. Das erste war, sofort die Angeln raus und den Motor an, um ggf. Schlimmeres zu verhindern. Und nur darum geht es, um dieses Verhalten, Menschen in kleineren Fahrzeugen zu nötigen. Wenn wir mit einer Fähre dort gelegen hätten, wäre die Angst garnicht hoch gekommen.
 Ab dann hatten wir das angeln dort sofort eingestellt, denn sich mit einem Kutter dort draußen anzulegen, ist nicht ratsam. 
 Die Möglichkeit mit dem ...vor Anker liegen und den Ball setzen.... dürfte doch legitim sein, finde ich so erstmal ok. Nur schade, dass auch dabei das Risiko eindeutig auf Seiten des Kleinbootes liegt.

 Auch wenn viele Angler das nicht wahr haben wollen, es wird Fangbegrenzungen in Zukunft geben. Allerdings nicht so überspitzt, wie Silvio das schreibt....hoffe ich mal! Wenn ich auf Hering los bin und es sind dann 200 Stück geworden, dann freue ich mich drüber. Vielleicht dann noch in der Saison zwei-dreimal los und gut ist. Und einen Tag später fängt man vielleicht nicht mal 20 Stück. Bei den Saisonfischen überziehe ich ganz bestimmt nicht, möchte aber schon meinen Teil haben. Hering war jetzt nur ein Beispiel.
 Es soll jeder seine Fische fangen, ob man 10 oder 500km Anreise hat! Und dicht am Wasser zu wohnen ist zwar ein großes Glück für Angler, muss aber nicht bedeuten, auch ständig dort auch angeln zu können, denn es gibt für Hobbyangler auch noch mehr Dinge im Leben. Denn wieviel Lebenszeit jeder Einzelne ins Hobby investieren kann und will, ist jedem seine Sache oder Problem und total individuell. 
 Ein Hobby zu haben, ist doch eine tolle Sache und angeln dabei für mich das beste. ABER....ich kann diesem nur insoweit frönen, wie es Familie, Job, Grundstück usw. ... zulassen. Und ganz billig ist dieses Hobby auch nicht, das geht eben nicht immer, alles und überall.
 Eine Rechnung Aufwand - gefangener Fisch (in kg-Preis der Fischart) funktioniert so nicht. Wer ausschließlich so heran geht, sollte was anderes machen.
 Ein Jäger schießt auch nicht bei jedem Ansitz etwas, aber was bezahlt er übers Jahr! Ob nun als Hobbyjäger oder Förster, die Ausgaben sind ganz einfach da. Und ich kenne keinen Jäger, der seine Stücke dem Aufwand gegenrechnet.

 Angeln wird immer beliebter und der Einstieg immer hindernisfreier. Bei uns in MV schwitzten 10-jährige und gestandene Erwachsene gemeinsam bei der Fischerprüfung und wieviel Augen das Neunauge hat, ist schon eine Hürde.
 Urlauberfischereischein, Bootsführer auf Zeit mit Hausbooten usw. steigern das touristische Interesse und bringen Geld ins Land. Und da soll auch jeder seinen Fisch fangen! Das ist dann aber nur eine Zugabe der Natur.


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|good:


----------



## PopeyeKübo (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hast du prima geschrieben elbetaler und ich bin da auch bei dir. Gerade der Teil mit "wer angelt um günstig an Fisch zu kommen sollte sich was anderes suchen" ist komplett richtig. Ich zahle alleine an Benzinkosten schon 20,- € für einmal Trollegrund hin- und zurück. Dazu kommen Liegeplatzkosten, Wartungskosten, Reperaturen, Ausrüstung, Köder.....das aufs Kilo Fisch umgerechnet,w as ich entnehme, wird aber ne schlimme Rechnung, die ich gar nicht machen will.

Für mich ist es das schönste Hobby der Welt und hilft wunderbar zu entspannen. Selbst nach Jahren in diesem Revier:Egal wie ******* der Tag war - wenn ich Kübo aus dem Hafen schippere, ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung und ich könnte singen vor Freude.

Genau deswegen werde ich ja auch so wütend, wenn Leute durch gesetzeswiedriges Verhalten die Natur die ich so schätze und liebe zerstören und Angelkameraden in ernsthafte Gefahr bringen, sowie ehrlichen und ordentlichen Fischern das Fanggerät zerstören. Sowas muss unterbunden werden!


----------



## Kay63 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal meine Kosten für ein langes Angelwochenende im Mai mit Familie aufzählen:

Unterkunft: 274 €, Kurtaxe 16€, 2 x Boot 208 €, Angelscheine 40 €, Wattwürmer 12 € (Summe 550€)

Dieses Geld kommt der Region zugute. Auf Spritkosten für die Anfahrt (400km) habe ich verzichtet.

Ich angle sehr gern an der Ostsee und würde es auch mit einer Fangbegrenzung tun. Eine solche ist aber nur wirksam, wenn die Fischer mitziehen. Ein häufiges Schleppen in solchen sensiblen Bereichen wie dem Trollegrund wird dem Fischbestand auf Dauer mächtig zusetzen.
http://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=357 (Ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell)

Persönlich entnehme ich nur Fische ü 50 und ich denke, viele andere hier auch. Eine freiwillige Maximale Entnahmeanzahl von vielleicht 15 Dorschen würde ich für richtig halten, wenn die Mehrzahl der Angler mitmachen und ich nicht der einzige Depp bin. Was haltet ihr davon?

Es würde mich freuen zu hören, wie es mit dem aggressiven Schleppfischer ausgegangen ist. Darüber zu hören, wäre mir sehr wichtig. Man stelle sich mal vor man ist da draussen, kriegt aus irgendeinem Grund den Motor nicht zum Laufen und wird untergepflügt. Bin ein bischen nachdenklich geworden. Bisher dachte ich immer, dass ein plötzlicher Wetterumschwung die größte Gefahr ist.
Petri Kay


----------



## elbetaler (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h Das persönliche Schonmaß ist vom Ansatz her eine gute Sache. Allerdings mußte ich dabei auch dazu lernen, dass es nicht optimal ist, konsequent ALLE kleinen Dorsche zu schonen.
 Seht euch einen 38iger an, was bleibt ohne Kopf übrig? Mit einem Skalpell zu filetieren, ist wohl noch am besten. Gehen bei mir doch mal solche Fische mit, werden sie ohne Kopf am Stück gebraten. Räuchern geht auch.
 Durch den guten Salzgehalt der Ostsee, zurückzuführen auf "günstige" Windlagen, wobei große Mengen Salzwasser über die westliche Ostsee eingeströmt sind, hat sich mehr als in anderen Jahren aus dem Laich auch Fische entwickeln können. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn die befruchteten Eier schweben und nicht zum Grund absinken. Quasi SUSPENDER. Verbessert mich, aber es sind glaube ich bei 16 bis 20% Salzgehalt.
 Große Mengen an Jungfischen wollen auch was fressen. Da plappere ich aus anderen Beiträgen hier nach, dass es gebietsweise aber kaum Nahrung gibt, denn selbst beweisen kann ich das nicht. Die kleinen Dorsche konkurrieren mit ihren älteren Verwandten, da wird es eng für Krabben, Jungheringen, Mini-Platten und Tobsen.
 Von der Berufsfischerei wird eine bestimmte Größe bevorzugt, aus Gründen der Vermarktung (55-60cm...?). Somit bleibt der Hauptbestand an Dorschen eher klein. Natürlich gibt es auch die 70-80-.....iger, sind aber schon außerhalb der LD-Zeit Ausnahmefische. 
 45iger oder 50iger lassen sich gut verarbeiten und die Filets sind akzeptabel zuzubereiten. Über 70 oder gar 80cm ist portionieren angesagt, oder als Empfehlung: mal einen Dorschauflauf im Backofen versuchen.

 Vielleicht ist das 38iger Maß auch in Ordnung, aber aus Sicht des Fischkochs eher bedenklich. Viel wichtiger ist, wie man trotz starker Befischung durch Angler und Fischer einen sinnvollen persönlichen Beitrag leisten kann, um das Gleichgewicht unter Wasser zu erhalten und stabile Populationen auch langfristig in der Entwicklung nicht zu behindern und zu zerstören.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

bei uns in der westlichen ostsee( westlich heißt flense bis bornholm) hatte der einstrom kaum bzw eher keinen einfluss auf dorschvermehrung, da es in diesem gebiet immer genug salz/sauerstoff gibt( außer vereinzelt im sommer)...

nur die tiefen gebiete im bornholn-/gotlandbecken usw profitieren davon!

auch wenn man es kaum glauben mag, aber die fischerei ist stark reglementiert...seetage pro jahr, quoten, schonzeiten, maschengrößen, schutz und schongebiete...usw!!!
schwarze schafe gibt es immer und überall!!!

ich wäre in der situation zwar auch sauer gewesen(hab ich schon oft genug am strand erlebt,  als mir die trullanetze direkt vor die nase gestellt wurden...), aber so ist es...die fischer müssen nunmal die konzentrationen abfischen, sonst würde es sich für sie nicht rechnen...


----------



## henry73 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir waren heute zu zweit vor Ort und konnten in verschiedenen Tiefen schöne Dorsche und auch Plattfische (Flundern, Schollen und Klieschen) fangen. Auf Dorsch liefen 8cm Kopytos in orange/braun mit Glitter super, die Platten fanden die angebotenen Wattwürmer zum Anbeißen.

Gegen 15 Uhr gab es noch eine kurze Kontrolle der Papiere durch die Wasserschutzpolizei. Da es nichts zu beanstanden gab dauerte das Ganze nur paar Minuten, dann hat sich der Kollege freundlich verabschiedet.

Es waren einige Angelboote draußen, gut gefangen hatten alle wie zu sehen war. Ein Boot konnte etwas weiter draußen sogar einige Makrelen fangen.

Gruß und Petri Heil!


  [FONT=&quot]Henry[/FONT]


----------



## raute89 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir waren am Samstag auch zu zweit aufm Trolle und vor Kübo.
Ab 5:30 Uhr waren wir aufm Wasser und die Dorsche waren aktiv am fressen. Selbst gut Schwärme im Mittelwasser aufn Echo gehabt. Bis 10-11 Uhr haben die Fische konstant gut gebissen und danach nur noch vereinzelt Fische. Am Ende hatte jeder gute 30 Dorsche bis Mitte 60cm. Die besten durften mit. Leider waren auch viele kleine dabei.
Alles so um die 10m gebissen. Besonders gut auf Möhrchen (ohne Schwanzteller ) bei mein Kumpel. Ich fische diesen Köder aus Prinzip nicht. Bei mir waren Kopyto in orange und Kalins Mogambo Grub auch in orange besonders gut. Später als die sonne teileweise raus kann, waren Gufi in Glitter angesagt.

Wie habt ihr das We aufm Trolle so gefangen?


----------



## Kay63 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gratulation zu den Fängen! ich wäre auch gern mal wieder draussen.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Trolle leere mal deinen Posteingang...man kann dir keine PMs mehr schicken ;-)


----------



## Samdeek (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ach deswegen antwortet der nicht 
Bin ab dem 18.06 auf dem campingplatz
Filleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen.


----------



## henry73 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



PopeyeKübo schrieb:


> Trolle leere mal deinen Posteingang...man kann dir keine PNs mehr schicken ;-)



Joh, das Problem hatte ich auch... bzw. habe es immer noch.

Gruß Henry


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi, am 23.07. bin ich mit einem Kollegen beruflich in der Nähe von Kühlungsborn unterwegs und wenn das Wetter passt, würden wir gern nach getaner Arbeit (so ab 17 / 18 Uhr) mit einem Boot auf die Ostsee zum Angeln fahren. Die ansässigen Verleiher haben um die Zeit schon Feierabend (wohlverdient). Nun meine Frage: gibt es hier jemanden, der mit uns rausfahren würde? Wir wären natürlich bereit, eine entsprechende Gebühr (wie beim Verleiher) zu bezahlen. Gruß, Micha


----------



## Samdeek (21. Juli 2015)

Kleiner Bericht von hier oben.
Dorsch ist gut zu fangen ab und zu ist auch mal eine Makrele mit danei.
Makrelen bis 50cm wurden auch gefangen.
Leider auch viele wittlinge.
Tiefe zwischen 18 und 22m


----------



## h1719 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

+Wie groß war den die Flotte- 2 oder 3 Schiffe? Ich verfolge die  Flottenbewegung im Netz, da ist zur Zeit da nicht viel los. Allerdings  haben ja nicht alle Kutter ei entsprechendes Gerät


----------



## Kay63 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Da krieg ich doch wider einen dicken Hals! Alles wird kaputtgepflügt.
Ich denke aber man sollte es zumindest versuchen, etwas dagegen zu tun. Allein wird man wenig ausrichten, aber mit Tourismusverbänden, Vermietern usw. könnte man bestimmt was ausrichten. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall überlegen im Herbst hoch zu kommen, nichts fangen kann ich auch zu Hause.


----------



## Mefomaik (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das macht traurig....


----------



## PopeyeKübo (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich wurde gestern von zwei Kuttern am schwarzen Riff besonders "nett" behandelt. Ich hatte einen Motorschaden und habe auf die Seenotrettung warten müssen. Was die beiden Kutter aus Kappeln nicht im geringsten davon abgeholten hat, mich Ringnetze schleppend einzukreisen...hat ein Nachspiel!


----------



## Onkel Frank (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also wenn man das hier alles so mitliest , dann kann man das fast gar nicht glauben und nur Kopfschüttelnd #d hoffen das sich der Bestand " irgendwann " erholt . 
@ Popeye 
Berichte mal bitte wie es weiter geht mit deinem Fall . Interessiert nämlich mehr Bootsangler als man denkt .


----------



## Danizan (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Es ist einfach unglaublich was ich hier lesen muss. Besonders, wenn man um am Trollegrund angeln zu dürfen einen kleinen Urlaub daraus machen muss wegen der Entfernung [emoji17]. Grüße


----------



## ragbar (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich hab auch ne weite Anreise und kann nur einmal im Jahr Dorschangeln. Wenn ich das hier lese könnte ich kotzen.

 Krieg nen Hass auf alles was sich Berufsfischer, Nebenerwerbsfischer usw. nennt


----------



## PopeyeKübo (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Die Frage ist ja, wie wir uns wehren möchten. Meiner Meinung nach, ist das Gebiet dort hinten generell schwierig - ich würde gerne mal überprüfen lassen, ob dort nach Seefischereiverordnung überhaupt geschleppt werden darf. Dazu sehe ich immer wieder dieselben Flotten dort - auch die Fangmengenbeschränkung /Quote  müsste längst "durch" sein bei denen. Auch hier sollte man der Bundesanstalt für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung mal einen Prüfhinweis geben. 

Zumal nach neustem Bericht, die Dorschbestände generell in Gefahr sind - sogar über ein komplettes Fangverbot könnte man reden: https://www.ti.bund.de/de/of/aktuel...cht-und-schatten-fuer-die-deutsche-fischerei/

Fakt ist - wir müssen hinkriegen, das dort generell gar nicht geschleppt werden darf und das um Kübo herum auch nur "unser" ansässiger Fischer noch fischen darf. Irgendwelche Ideen, wie wir das schaffen?

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Regelmäßig werden die Fänge im Hafen Kühlungsborn in Autos verladen. Dies schon stellt schon einen Verstoß gegen die Seefiv dar - Kühlungsborn ist kein in Anlage 3 bezeichneter erlaubter Anlandeort. Damit müssen die Fischer wenn sie voll sind, eigentlich einen offiziellen Anlandeort aufsuchen (an dem auch Quoten usw. kontrolliert werden). In dem Fall fällt KüBo als Hafen für die Jungs komplett aus - damit sollten wir sie eigentlich los werden...


----------



## Kay63 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sag mal Popeye könnt ihr die Typen nicht einfach anzeigen, wenn sie am Werk sind. Du sagst Kübo ist kein Anlandeort, das wäre schon mal ein Anfang. Mir fehlt der Einblick, welche Gebiet zum Schleppen freigegeben sind.

Wenn man 400 km zur See hat ist es schwer auf direktem Weg etwas zu unternehmen. Ich denke wir alle, die wir die Nase voll von diesem Treiben haben, sollten zumindest etwas zu Papier bringen und es an entsprechender Stelle loswerden. Beweise sind natürlich das A und O.

Petri Kay


----------



## raute89 (3. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin in die Runde,
ich war am Samstag wieder draußen mit nen Kumpel von 8:30-14:30 Uhr und haben echt sehr gut gefangen. Keine zwei Würde ohne Fisch bzw Fischkontakt gehabt. Es waren auch sehr viele ander Boote vor Ort. Leider haben zwei Kutte mit Schleppnetzen auch wieder "Wilde Sau" gespielt.
Jeder hatte so 40-50 Dorsche bis 78cm. Der Durschschnitt lag so bei 50+. Es durften auch nur die Besten mit. Viel Wittlinge und Makrelen waren auch da.
Köder: Kopyto in Rot/Orange/Braun, Get Ringer, Kalins Mogambo Grub in Rot, Fin S in Bubble Gum und Lime Charteuse:vik:


----------



## Silvio.i (3. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde.
 Bin vom 15.08.-22.08. in Kühlungsborn.
 Hätte noch jemand ein Platz auf seinem Boot?


----------



## elbetaler (14. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h... Das hat Niveau, was der Trolle da schreibt! Ohne Schnörkel auf den Punkt genau gebracht, hat er es geschafft, mich wieder richtig heiß zu machen!

 ...mir schwirrt da was von 8 Kilo im Kopf umher....

 Trolle, du bekommst von mir einen neuen Namen:

 "TROLLORAKEL"  :m


----------



## elbetaler (15. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

:q|kopfkrat ...und dabei hab ich beim letzten Mal nicht mal ernst gemacht!
 Wobei ja der Plan, mit nur einer Rute, bestückt mit Blinker/Pilker solo, zu angeln und dem Vergleich stand zu halten, voll aufgegangen ist!

 ...und dann noch mit extra stumpfen Haken....


----------



## Silvio.i (16. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich war heute mal ohne einheimische Hilfe auf dem Trollegrund unterwegs. Ein dutzend Dorsche sind es geworden.
Einige Boote hatten nichts, eins kam voll rein. Makrelen und Dorsche bis 90cm.


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Silvio.i
fettes petri
"einige boote" und nichts im sack, wie geht das denn, ich dachte die stelle ist ein garant für immer gute fänge.
meine planung für die nächste ausfahrt sollte auch in diese richtung gehen. 
ist der t.grund bei einer bft3 aus nord mit meiner nussschale von 4m noch beangelbar... ich habe dabei bauchschmerzen


----------



## engelhai (17. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie sieht es in Kühlungsborn mit dem slippen für Boote aus? Laut Google Earth ist dort ja eine Slippe. Wer kann mir etwas über Gebühren, wo melden und Parkmöglichkeiten für Trailer und PKW sagen?#h


----------



## blassauge (17. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Jetzt bin ich ja wieder heiß wie Frittenfett. Man ich kann den nächsten Ausflug gar nicht mehr erwarten...Dass es jetzt auch "Exoten" auf dem TG gibt finde ich super...würde mich aber schon über ein paar schöne Makrelen freuen. Die sind mir bisher verwehrt worden....HILFEEEEE  ich muss da hin......#q


----------



## mathei (17. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



engelhai schrieb:


> Wie sieht es in Kühlungsborn mit dem slippen für Boote aus? Laut Google Earth ist dort ja eine Slippe. Wer kann mir etwas über Gebühren, wo melden und Parkmöglichkeiten für Trailer und PKW sagen?#h



8 € slippen und 8 € parken. Problem eventuell für Dich,Du brauchst Chips für die Schranke im Hafen. Erhältlich im Hafenbüro.Musst malnach den Öffnungszeiten googeln


----------



## PopeyeKübo (18. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

bzgl BFT3 aus Nord: rein Nord kannst du machen. Wird schauklig und bringt sicher nicht viel Spaß im 4m Boot....aber gefährlich finde ich das nicht. ACHTUNG: aus NE ist das ein GANZ anderer Schnack. Da ist BFT3 ziemlich uncool (und auch nicht gänzlich ungefährlich) - ab BF4 nenn ich die Kleinboote die raus fahren gerne Lebensmüde...


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

keine fangmeldungen, gähnende leere, ich brauche informationen, lohnt es sich den trollegrund anzupeilen ;+, david liegt mir in den ohren und die wetterverhältnisse wind und wellen sehen gar nicht so mies aus, bis auf die sonne, wahrscheinlich bekommt man beim angeln vom boot das gefühl auf dem grill zu liegen


----------



## engelhai (21. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



mathei schrieb:


> 8 € slippen und 8 € parken. Problem eventuell für Dich,Du brauchst Chips für die Schranke im Hafen. Erhältlich im Hafenbüro.Musst malnach den Öffnungszeiten googeln


Ok, vielen Dank:vik:


----------



## Silvio.i (21. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich war heute nochmal am Trollegrund unterwegs. Dorsch war total zum vergessen. Viele kleine gierige Exemplare waren unterwegs und haben sich auf alles gestürzt, was für Wittling und Makrele gedacht war. Naja, ne Hand voll Zielfische sind es dann doch geworden. Aber zu dritt definitiv zu wenig. Ich habe acu mit anderen gesprochen, die in den Hafen rein sind: Keiner hat was gutes berichtet. Ist aber wie immer nur eine Momentaufnahme.
Urlaub ist zu Ende. Tschüß Kübo!


----------



## elbetaler (21. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey Silvio, aber ihr habt doch trotzdem Erfolg gehabt und alles richtig gemacht, dass ihr euch nicht faul am Strand gesuhlt habt, sondern auf dem Wasser gewesen seid!
 Ich sage Petri Heil!

 ...und wenn ich mir deine PB-Zeile anschaue, bist du garantiert jetzt schon mit der Planung für den nächsten "Streich" beschäftigt!? :q

 Ich finde dass auch gut, dass du immer gute Berichte lieferst und auch mit den weniger erfolgreichen Tagen umgehen kannst. #6
 ...hattet ihr auch auf Platte versucht?


----------



## elbetaler (21. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

:q ... der Stuhl war´s nicht! ...der Sessel!

 Auch schöne mitleidlose Grüße zurück! Für dich ist so eine kreative Pause genau richtig, denn warum sollen immer nur andere Leute sich die Nase am Rechner platt drücken und von den Erfolgen anderer Angler lesen, ohne selbst los zu kommen? 

 Und mein Lieber, wirst sehen, nach paar Tagen Abstinenz wirst du deinem ersten gefangenen Fisch einen dicken Schmatzer aufdrücken!

 ...selbst dann, wenn es ein Seehase oder Hornhecht ist! :m


----------



## PopeyeKübo (22. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Muss auch sagen....gestern war sehr mau und ich bin wirklich einige Spots abgefahren. Am Ende waren es 5 Dorsche unter pers. Mindestmaß (50), 2 Makrelen, nix Platte, nix Hornhecht. Für 4h und die Auswahl an Spots - ziemlich mies. Gerade wo Platte eigentlich gut sein sollte. War danach noch tauchen: sehr schlechte Sicht, viele Quallen, keine Platten gefunden....merkwürdig ;-)

Glaub die Biester wissen: Trolle kommt eh nicht und sind in den Urlaub gefahren...


----------



## carp-kutte (24. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde. |wavey:

Ich war am 20.8. und 21.8. draußen von 10-16 Uhr. 
Ergebnis 54 Platte 3 Dorsche. War aber nur auf Platte aus. 
Geangelt habe ich vom verankerten Boot 8-10m mit Wattwurm und handelsüblichen Brandungssystemen. Ich habe es das erste Mal gezielt auf Platte probiert. Und es hat funktioniert. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## blassauge (25. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Alle auf der selben Stelle?
Ich will jetzt auch langsam wieder los. Aber die letzen Dorsch-Meldungen waren ja wegen der Schlepper recht durchwachsen. Stehen die Dorsche immer noch recht tief (20m)? Wann kommen die denn wieder dichter unter Land?


----------



## carp-kutte (25. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Den ersten Tag drei Stellen. Zweiten Tag zwei Stellen.
Über Dorsch kann ich dir nichts sagen, weil ich im tiefen nicht geangelt habe.


----------



## Norway-Freak (25. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



blassauge schrieb:


> Alle auf der selben Stelle?
> Ich will jetzt auch langsam wieder los. Aber die letzen Dorsch-Meldungen waren ja wegen der Schlepper recht durchwachsen. Stehen die Dorsche immer noch recht tief (20m)? Wann kommen die denn wieder dichter unter Land?



Hallo Blassauge,

Wir haben letztes Wochenende unsere Dorsche bei 20 m. gefangen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## blassauge (26. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Scheiss Schlepper.....wie weit draußen schleppen die denn?


----------



## Seatrout (26. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na na na, bei 35t Jahresquote kann das ja nicht so richtig hinkommen, oder?
Außerdem erschließt sich mir nicht der Seegras-Fischkutter Zusammenhang nicht.
Klärt mich da mal einer auf.
Seegras wächst nicht so tief und die Schleppkutter fischen immer tiefer als 10m.

gruß


----------



## co.dwave (26. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also, ich kann das mit den Massen an treibenden Seegras vorm Trollegrund bestätigen. Nachdem dort von den Kuttern geschleppt wurde sind immer Unmengen abgerissenes Seegras dort unterwegs. #q#q

Auch wenn ich mich täuschen mag kam es mir schon häufiger so vor als würden sich unsere kommerziellen Freunde einen Sche...... darum scheren wenn es um die 3 Seemeilen abstand zur Küste geht, die sie laut Küfo theoretisch einhalten müßten.  #d#d

Aber wie so oft, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter...

Gruß
André


----------



## Seatrout (26. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Was meinst du, wie so ein schleppnetz aussehen würde, wenn du es voll durchs seegras ziehst?
Man würde es nie wieder hochbekommen.kein fischer riskiert das.vor allem kriegst du das netz nie wieder sauber.

Was meint ihr eigentlich wie breit so ein Schleppnetz für dorsch ist? Ich hab das gefühl, dass manche denken, dass die öffnung riesig ist.
In wahrheit ist die größte netzgröße die 2 kutter gemeinsam ziehen 33x3,5m.find ich nicht viel.zumal das die unterlieklänge ist.durch die U-form wird sie eher noch viel kleiner.

Was ich sagen will, bitte nicht immer auf den fischern rumhacken. Die jungs leben davon und arbeiten rund ums jahr hart. Wir fischen wenn wir zeit und lust haben.

Ein bisschen rücksicht und Respekt schadet nich.

Besten Gruß und auch euch dicke Dorsche


----------



## elbetaler (26. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sehr guter und wie immer sachdienlicher Beitrag von dir, Trolle!
 Es kann jeder eine Meinung zu den Vorgängen haben, aber dann soll man sich nicht in subjektiven Irrgängen verrennen. Hier zählt nur Objektivität und Fakten.
 Was mich dabei immer wieder wundert und ärgert, ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit, mit der Vergehen von Anglern und auf der anderen Seite die Verfehlungen von beruflichen Fischern, geahndet werden oder eben nicht. 
 Werde ich beim angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch "hochgezogen", oder habe für das Gewässer keine Angelberechtigung, oder stelle mich an eine Salmonidenstrecke mit Wurm, oder auf Aal einfach mal mit zwei Ruten mehr, oder entnehme einen Fisch in dessen Schonzeit (.........Schutzbereiche und Aufstiegsgewässer zB. bei Meerforellen......) undsoweiter......

 dann paßt mir anschließend, von den rechtlichen Konsequenzen her gesehen, kein Hut mehr!

 Und leider (wer gibt das schon gern zu!) spreche ich da aus eigener Erfahrung. Ohne auf Details einzugehen nur soviel: Es war eine Mischung aus Dämlichkeit und Unkenntnis, die mich einige hundert Euros gekostet hat. Und wer es nicht weiß, .....wird bei einer Kontrolle durch (in meinem Fall) die Wasserschutz-Polizei ein Vergehen festgestellt, dann muss man nicht zwingend gleich etwas löhnen. Der "Vorgang" wird der STAATSANWALTSCHAFT übergeben. Und dann fangen die Mühlen an, zu mahlen.

 Gleiches Recht für alle! Etwa nur eine Floskel oder Phrase?
 Die Methoden und zum Teil haarsträubenden Aktionen, die nicht an Vermutungen, sondern an glasklare Fakten fest zu machen sind und wo es auch noch Zeugen gibt, werden kaum oder nicht geahndet!?
 Jede Anzeige bei Polizei oder Gericht muss bearbeitet werden. Nur muss es erstmal dazu kommen!


----------



## PopeyeKübo (27. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Um mal wegzukommen von Behauptungen und klare Aussagen zu treffen.

1. Geschleppt wird in der Regel auf dem schwarzen Riff (Wassertiefe 15 - 22m nördlich vom Trollegrund). Dieses Gebiet befindet sich INNERHALB der 3sm Schleppgrenze - das Schleppen dort ist illegal

2. Stimmen Trolles Aussagen zu den Fängen, haben 3 Kutter aus Kappeln die mir namentlich bekannt sind das hundertfache ihrer Quote gefangen

3. Der Fisch wird zum Teil in Kühlungsborn angelandet. Kühlungsborn ist kein offizieller ANlandeort, es fehlen Wagen und Kontrollstellen. Hier wird "an der Quote vorbei" Fisch entnommen. Dies stellt einen Straftatbestand dar.

Ich kann nur darum bitten, sollte jemand Fischer bei einer der 3 Punkte sehen, es zu dokumentieren (Foto) und umgehend Anzeige zu erstatten. Nur so werden wir dieses (entschuldigt den Ausdruck) artenzerstörende Pack los.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Warum hast du nicht schon längst Anzeige erstattet, wenn dir diese Infos vorliegen?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## PopeyeKübo (27. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hab ich doch gemacht.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

"2. Stimmen Trolles Aussagen zu den Fängen, haben 3 Kutter aus Kappeln die mir namentlich bekannt sind das hundertfache ihrer Quote gefangen"


na na|rolleyes


----------



## PopeyeKübo (27. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich gebe zu "hundertfache" ist sicgher übertrieben. Aber sie haben an mindestens 15 Tagen durchgeschleppt....bei 10 Tonnen am Tag die sie laut Trolle anlanden, wären das 150 Tonnen...die Quote hat definitiv niemand, auch nicht 2 Boote zusammen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

na klar geht das...
und getauscht darf auch werden...(hering gegen dorsch, ostdorsch gegen westdosch)


----------



## blassauge (28. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Oje...#q Kann man da denn gar nichts machen? Können da die Einheimischen Fischer nicht auf die Barrikaden gehen? Wenn hier so offensichtlich alles gesetzlich geregelte umgangen wird könnte man das doch dokumentieren und melden. Hab nur keine Ahnung wer da Ansprechpartner ist und wie die Gesetzeslage ist. Das ganze ist aber echt traurig


----------



## Kay63 (30. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank Trollegrund, dass Du uns auf dem Laufenden hältst. Es ist einfach nur schade was dort momentan passiert. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir in Zukunft eine andere Angel-Urlaubsregion suchen. Ich wünsch Dir und den anderen ortsansässigen Anglern und Fischern, dass diese Heimsuchung ein baldiges Ende findet.

Petri Kay


----------



## Windelwilli (30. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Trollegrund, dass Du uns auf dem Laufenden hältst. Es ist einfach nur schade was dort momentan passiert. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir in Zukunft eine andere Angel-Urlaubsregion suchen. Ich wünsch Dir und den anderen ortsansässigen Anglern und Fischern, dass diese Heimsuchung ein baldiges Ende findet.
> 
> Petri Kay



Naja, spätestens wenn's nix mehr zu holen gibt, werden die Wanderheuschrecken weiter ziehen. :c


----------



## Kay63 (30. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Naja, spätestens wenn's nix mehr zu holen gibt, werden die Wanderheuschrecken weiter ziehen. :c



Ich hoffe immer noch inständig, dass es nicht erst so weit kommen muss, dass es nichts mehr zu holen gibt.#h


----------



## raute89 (31. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde,
wir waren Samstag zu zweit draußen. Es war eine echt zähe Angelei. Viel gesucht und irgendwie nie richtig gefunden. Nur vereinzelt ganz kleine Anzeigen. Die anderen Boote haben auch viel gesucht. Gefangen haben wir viele kleine Fische um die 40cm. (die durften natürlich wieder schwimmen) am Ende hatte jeder so 15-20 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen. Auf 22-25m lag auch eine Menge Kraut auf dem Wasser. Die Küstenwache ist morgens und nachmittags auch Streife gefahren. Hat uns oder andere Angler nicht kontrolliert. Ein gutes Zeichen gegen die Schleppkutter???


----------



## Kay63 (31. August 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank für die Informationen an Euch Beide und die Möglichkeit sich nach der aktuellen Lage zu erkundigen, finde ich wirklich Klasse! Das ist echte Solidarität, wie man sie heute leider nur noch selten findet.
Vielleicht kann ich ja im November doch noch mal an die See kommen, dann würde ich mich gern melden.

Petri Kay


----------



## blassauge (2. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Kann man die Schlepper online nachverfolgen?

Hier ist ja gerade gar nicht zu sehen. 

https://www.marinetraffic.com/de/ais/home/centerx:12/centery:54/zoom:10

Oder senden die "Piraten" nicht um unerkannt zu bleiben?


----------



## Corinna68 (2. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

die seeadler macht jagt, scheinen die beiträge zu helfen #6
ich hoffe es jedenfalls #v


----------



## Corinna68 (2. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

es ist auch komisch das die immer nur wilde sau spielen, wenn die seeadler weit weg ist|kopfkrat


----------



## Sandbank (2. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nein. Die Seeadler war auch Ende Juli, wo hier so negative Postings waren/entstanden, vor Ort. Hab sie mit/im  Marinetraffic vor Kühlungsborn gesehen, später live mit Fernglas bei Kägsdorf. Daher wunderte ich mich schon, was die postings hier sollen zu dem Zeitpunkt.

Edit: Ursprungsposting war der 22.07.15 13:54 Uhr http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226740&page=37

Da ich annähernd vor Ort(Urlaub) war und mich das Thema interressierte, habe ich nachgehakt und mich belesen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war die Seeadler tatsächlich vor Ort am Trollegrund. (Nachdem ich mich belesen hatte, wo der Trollegrund überhaupt ist.)

War in marinetraffic am PC auch so zu sehen.

Die angeblich durchpflügenden Fischereiboote waren im marinetraffic nicht zu sehen oder hatten keine Signale, die marinetraffic darstellt.
Haben diese Fischrereiboote denn einen Namen, wie es sich gehört und ihr ein Fernglas mit?


----------



## simplex321 (2. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Moin, ich bin neu im AB und vom 19.-23.09.15 in Warnemünde. Hab ein wenig Hochseeerfahrung von der südlichen Nordsee (wohne dort) und Norwegen. Wollte bei euch auf Dorsch fischen und mal fragen, ob jemand von euch rausfährt und mich evtl mitnehmen kann...hab leichtes Geschirr dabei....aber weiteres bei Kontakt...Petri und Gruß Uwe
...ich weiß ja, dass es noch ein wenig früh für diese Anfrage ist, ....aber vielleicht ist ja jemand dabei in diesen Zeitraum zu planen.


----------



## vermesser (2. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Sandbank schrieb:


> Die angeblich durchpflügenden Fischereiboote waren im marinetraffic nicht zu sehen oder hatten keine Signale, die marinetraffic darstellt.
> Haben diese Fischrereiboote denn einen Namen, wie es sich gehört und ihr ein Fernglas mit?




AIS ist erst ab einer gewissen Größe Pflicht, soweit ich weiss. Von daher ist das nichtssagend.

Und nur weil du sie vom Strand nicht siehst, gibt es sie trotzdem. Ich habe sie live gesehen und genug Fotos bekommen von nem Kumpel, der da häufig draußen und im Hafen Kübo ist. Und ja, sie haben auch Namen.


----------



## elbetaler (2. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Lieber Kollege Sandbank!

 Glaubst du, wir haben nix besseres zu tun, als uns solche "Räuberpistolen", wie es seit Wochen hier berichtet wird, auszudenken?
 "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" ist eigentlich seit dem Tag vom Tisch, als ich live miterlebt hatte, dass die Schlepper ein gut gekennzeichnetes Stellnetz von Kühlungsborner Fischern mit aufgesammelt hatten, weil der Abstand zum Netz unter 50m war. Beim Einholen wurde das Stellnetz einfach aus dem Schleppnetz stückweise rausgeschnitten und zurück geworfen. Der Stellnetz-Fischer wurde von uns informiert und konnte aufgrund der Kennung den Eigner schnell ausfindig machen. Dieser jedoch wies jegliche Schuld seiner Leute zurück. 
 Er konnte nicht ahnen, das alles gefilmt wurde.
 So etwas kann immer mal passieren und dann ist es üblich, auch dazu zu stehen. Schließlich gibt es Versicherungen. Hier aber sollte die Sache verschleiert und vertuscht werden. 

 Dein Fernglas und elektronischen Recherchen in Ehren, deine Zweifel an den geschilderten Vorgängen aber, sind vollkommen unberechtigt.


----------



## Sandbank (3. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Lieber Kollege Sandbank!
> ...
> Dein Fernglas und elektronischen Recherchen in Ehren, deine Zweifel an den geschilderten Vorgängen aber, sind vollkommen unberechtigt.



Ja, tut mir Leid, hab nur geschildert, was ich gesehen habe und was nicht. Vermesser schrieb ja , dass die nicht AIS haben müssen, dann ist es plausibel.
Jedenfalls müssen sich diese Vorgänge -trotz- Anwesenheit der Seeadler abgespielt haben. Das ist ja dann schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## Corinna68 (3. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

sandbank zu dem tatzeitpunkt war die seeadler auf höhe Wind Farm Baltik 1 und das sind gute 40 nm bis zum trollegrund sie kam erst angepflügt als die täter länge wieder im hafen von kb waren und die schalten ihr ais wenn sie mist bauen vorher ab


----------



## blassauge (3. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Anscheinend machen die das nicht nur aus wenn die Mist bauen. Derzeit sieht man online nur zivile "Class B" Boote. Sehr komisch.

Ich kann mich  noch erinnern, dass das hier mal ein Tread war wo man schöne Fangmeldungen gepostet hat, wo man Tips und Tricks verraten hat (oder auch nicht)...wo Angler noch positives berichten konnten.

Leider gibt es schon lange nichts positives hier. Das macht mich traurig. Vor allem die Hilflosigkeit.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (3. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Fragt euch doch mal, warum die Jungs eine stundenlange Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen und zu uns kommen, statt in ihrem Revier zu fischen. Allein das sagt doch schon alles über diese "Fischer"....


----------



## vermesser (3. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Sandbank, nur der Vollständigkeit halber, Quelle Wikipedia: Die Ausrüstungspflicht für Schiffe in der internationalen Fahrt wird im Internationalen Übereinkommen zum Schutz des menschlichen Lebens auf See (SOLAS) geregelt. Seit dem 1. Januar 2004 sind im Seeverkehr alle Berufsschiffe über 300 BRZ in internationaler Fahrt und seit dem 1. Juli 2008 auch solche über 500 BRZ in nationaler Fahrt verpflichtet, eine AIS-Anlage zu betreiben. Auch Schiffe, die länger als 20 m sind oder mehr als 50 Passagiere an Bord haben, müssen mit einem AIS-Bordgerät ausgerüstet sein. Die Ausrüstungspflicht wurde für Schiffsneubauten zum 1. Juli 2002 und für vorhandene Schiffe ab 2004 eingeführt. Nicht unter die Regelungen von SOLAS fallen Kriegsschiffe, dennoch sind die meisten Schiffe mit einem AIS-Bordgerät, bei dem der Sender abschaltbar ist, ausgestattet. Für Traditionsschiffe können nationale Ausnahmeregelungen gelten.


BRZ ist so ungefähr gleich Verdrängung, soweit ich weiß. Sprich, kleine Kutter fallen da nicht drunter und unterliegen demnach keiner AIS Pflicht...und falls sie es haben, dürfen sie es denn vermutlich auch ausschalten...

Die meisten Kutter sind was um 17m...jedenfalls bestimmt unter 20  .


----------



## Sandbank (3. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> sandbank zu dem tatzeitpunkt war die seeadler auf höhe Wind Farm Baltik 1 und das sind gute 40 nm bis zum trollegrund sie kam erst angepflügt als die täter länge wieder im hafen von kb waren und die schalten ihr ais wenn sie mist bauen vorher ab



Aja. Hab auch nochmal nachgelesen: Trollegrund schrieb ja damals http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226740&page=37 Posting 363 "in den letzten Tagen". Was leider auf keinen genauen Zeitpunkt schließt.
Die Seeadler kam dann irgendwann an und war vor Ort. Meiner Meinung nach, eben zu spät, nach diesem Posting vom Mitglied Trollegrund.
Was ich dann da gesehen habe, war, dass die Seeadler vor Ort 2-3 Tage da war, aber diese beschriebenen Fischerboote(ohne AIS), waren schon längst wieder weg.

Kann das sein dass die Meldungen diesbezüglich viel zu spät hier zu lesen sind? Die lesen hier doch heutzutage alle mit. Also die auf der Seeadler genauso, wie die gesuchten Fischer.


----------



## Mefomaik (3. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Irgendwann ist Ende,bloss was kann man außer Anzeigen machen?

Da kann man ja nur noch auf böse gedanken kommen...


----------



## blassauge (4. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ja aber wer kann das wo anzeigen? das ist sicherlich nicht einfach, schon gar nicht in der Nachweisführung. Müssten da die Fischer nicht was gemeinsam unternehmen. Vllt. Gespräche mit Politik, Gemeinden etc. und dann der Gang zu den Behörden?


----------



## PopeyeKübo (5. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also generell hat nicht nur jeder Mensch das Recht Straftaten anzuzeigen, sondern hat die Pflicht dazu. Wilderei (auch Fischwilderei) ist z.B. eine solche. Und "böse Gedanken" will ich hier nicht lesen. Macht Photos, dokumentiert Ort, Zeit, Kennung und was ihr dem jeweiligen Schiff vorwerft und ab damit zur Wasserschutzpolizei. Die sind verpflichtet die Anzeige aufzunehmen und ihr nachzugehen. Und glaubt mir: wenn den Jungs zehn Anzeigen gegen dasselbe Boot vorliegen, bewegt sich der Kahn nicht einen Millimeter mehr, ohne dass die Jungs mit blauem Licht hinterherfahren.


----------



## Mefomaik (5. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich auch nicht,deswegen ja auch  nur "gedanken"...

Dann hoffe ich mal das alle die es live gesehen haben das auch tun damit sich die Fischgründe erholen können!


----------



## simplex321 (5. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



simplex321 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, ich bin neu im AB und vom 19.-23.09.15 in Warnemünde. Hab ein wenig Hochseeerfahrung von der südlichen Nordsee (wohne dort) und Norwegen. Wollte bei euch auf Dorsch fischen und mal fragen, ob jemand von euch rausfährt und mich evtl mitnehmen kann...hab leichtes Geschirr dabei....aber weiteres bei Kontakt...Petri und Gruß Uwe
> ...ich weiß ja, dass es noch ein wenig früh für diese Anfrage ist, ....aber vielleicht ist ja jemand dabei in diesen Zeitraum zu planen.


Moin Moin,
ich wollte mich gerne noch mal für euere Unterstützung bedanken....die mein thread bei euch ausgelöst hat !!!
Schade, dass ihr mehr mit euch selbst beschäftigt seid.
Gruß an alle Meeresangler


----------



## schedi3 (6. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hat schon mal wieder einer auf den Trollegrund geangelt ?


----------



## PopeyeKübo (6. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@simplex: Das geht ganz bestimmt nicht gegen Dich. Aber Du gibst eine Zeit an, die in 14 Tagen liegt. Kein Bootsangler kann dir sagen, ob der Wind so sein wird, dass man rausfahren kann - also kann dir auch keiner nen Platz anbieten. Maximal 2 Tage vorher anfragen....wenn der Wind dann gut ist, findet sich schon jemand.


----------



## simplex321 (6. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



PopeyeKübo schrieb:


> @simplex: Das geht ganz bestimmt nicht gegen Dich. Aber Du gibst eine Zeit an, die in 14 Tagen liegt. Kein Bootsangler kann dir sagen, ob der Wind so sein wird, dass man rausfahren kann - also kann dir auch keiner nen Platz anbieten. Maximal 2 Tage vorher anfragen....wenn der Wind dann gut ist, findet sich schon jemand.



Moin Moin,
danke für dein Feedback.....das ist ja auch ok, was Du schreibst...aber gar keine Antwort zu erhalten ist schon ein wenig zermürbend!!
Da ich aber auch planen muss, hab ich mir jetzt selbst ein Boot reserviert...Wetter hin oder her....mal sehen was geht! ...und nicht falsch verstehen, ich fahre nicht auf Teufel komm raus auf die Ostsee ;O)
Petri und Gruß Uwe


----------



## Rosi (7. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Tja und am Sa sind wieder 2 Angler verschwunden vor Kübo.  
Steht heute in der OZ. Die beiden Angler aus Berlin sind Sa Morgen los im 5m Boot mit 20PS und abends riefen die Ehefrauen den Seenotrettungsdienst. Es wurde auch gestern noch nach den Männern gesucht. Allerdings waren die Wellen am So 3m hoch, so daß die Suche eingestellt werden mußte um die Retter nicht zu gefährden. 

Bereits am Mittwoch war der viele Wind fürs Wochenende angesagt, am Sa 5bft.


----------



## Trollegrund (7. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Seit Samstag sind zwischen Kühlungsborn und Warnemünde insgesamt 3 Boote verunglückt mit bisher 2 Toten und noch 2 Vermissten. Absolut Wahnsinnig bei einer 7-8 von Nord West raus zu fahren. Das hat nichts mit Grenzwertig, machbar, Windschatten,Landschutz oder sonst was zu tun. Die Wellen krachen über Hafenmole und Seebrücken, da überhaupt noch an eine Bootstour zu denken. Respekt und Kraft an die vielen Helfer und freiwilligen ehrenamtlichen Seenotretter die unermüdlich Tag und Nacht ihr eigenes Leben aufs Spiel setzen. Die über 2000 Einsätze Jährlich Schiffe,Ausrüstung und Kraftstoffe sind nur durch Spenden finanziert!


----------



## Kay63 (7. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.

Wenn ich wieder "oben" bin, werde ich wie immer ein paar Groschen für die DGzRS dalassen. Ist hilfreich im Notfall, die Entscheidung bei schlechtem Wetter daheim zu bleiben, sollte für jeden obligatorisch sein.


----------



## vermesser (8. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Jetzt ist es traurige Gewissheit: http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region-Rostock/Bad-Doberan/Vermisster-Angler-tot-gefunden


----------



## PopeyeKübo (8. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Eine unfassbare Tragödie....und HOFFENTLICH Warnung an jeden "Fischverrückten" der sich denkt: ach so schlimm siehts ja gar nicht aus. Better save than sorry....


----------



## Jose (8. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



PopeyeKübo schrieb:


> Eine unfassbare Tragödie....und HOFFENTLICH Warnung an jeden "Fischverrückten" der sich denkt: ach so schlimm siehts ja gar nicht aus. Better save than sorry....




unfassbar?
eher absehbar.

ich frage mich wirklich, was das für leute sind, die aber auch wirklich alles ignorieren und "ihr ding" machen.

im zweifel sogar das leben der retter aufs spiel setzen.

was die angehörigen angeht, da kann ich das "unfassbar" teilen.

ist eben so: das meer gibt, das meer nimmt. umsomehr jeweniger respekt gezollt wird. so it goes...


----------



## Rosi (8. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Doch, der Tod ist unfassbar und mir geht noch ein anderer Gedanke dabei durch den Kopf. Reden die Männer nicht mit ihren Frauen? Haben die Frauen keine Angst um ihre Männer? Ich würde meinen Mann doch nicht bei solch einem Wind ins Boot lassen. Auch nicht, wenn es lange geplant gewesen wäre. 
Und wie haben die beiden Angler ihr Boot getrailert? Man muß doch durch die Schranke im Yachthafen und man muß löhnen. 
Natürlich kann man keinen abhalten, wenn er unbedingt raus will in die Schaumkronen, sollte man es versuchen? Die Frage stellt sich nicht, es ist zu spät.


----------



## Jose (8. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Rosie, du stellst fragen, denen ungute antworten folgen.

die einen sind selfish, wollen schellfisch - und am ufer stehen härmende frauen und kinder.


----------



## Onkel Frank (8. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Und nicht alle wissen was eine 8 auf dem Wasser bedeutet . Als angelnde Frau weisst DU das , aber wie siehts mit der ( vielleicht) normalen Ehefrau aus ? Die Antwort kennen sie nur selbst .


----------



## beschu (9. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mehr kann man dazu garnicht sagen#6....obwohl der Smily hier eigendlich nicht hinpasst


----------



## kühlungsborner (9. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde,
lese hier gerne ab und zu mal mit. Kann aber auch nichts neues hier beitragen, da schon sehr viele und gute Informationen geschrieben wurden und ich auch nur vier fünf mal im Sommer vor unserer Tür zu fischen komme.

Nun, zum Thema der letzten Beiträge.
Die beiden Jungs sind nicht vom Hafen aus gestartet, sondern sind, gegen 6:00 Uhr, von K`born/West, wo sie ihr eigenes Boot liegen haben, aus gestartet. ( wie sie das ins Wasser bekommen haben bei den Wellen, keine Ahnung ). Sie haben dann draußen Motorprobleme bekommen und haben den Hafen angesteuert und dort gut eine Stunde versucht den Motor wieder in die Gänge zu bekommen. Leider muss man sagen, haben sie es geschafft, obwohl einer die Tour schon abbrechen wollte.
Tja und die Bekleidung war auch nicht so, wie man auf ein Meer fahren sollte ( Jeans und einfache Jacke ). Aber das sieht man sehr oft. Und wie Trollegrund schon schrieb, [Ich sehe so oft Boote da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln zb. 2,5m Schlauchboote mit 2 bis 4PS über 10km vor der Küste bei ablandigem Wind. (Eine Windstärke mehr und die Fahrt über Grund geht gen 0). da wundert man sich und ist froh, das nicht mehr passiert.
Ich möchte hier niemanden belehren oder zu nahe zutreten und weiß auch wie es ist, wenn man nur ein paar Tage hier ist und geil auf Angeln. Aber ab einer vorhergesagten Windstärke 4 würde ich nicht mehr raus fahren. Gerade am Trollegrund sind dann schon mal richtig komische Wellen und Strömungsverhältnisse. Alles schon erlebt und selbst mit einem größeren Boot als unangenehm empfunden.
In diesem Sinne, wünsche ich allen trotzdem viel Spaß beim ausüben des geilsten Hobbys und immer einen guten Fang.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser


----------



## heitzer (10. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Problematisch ist doch auch, dass der Gesetzgeber um des touristischen Impulses willen sogar das Fahren von Wasserfahrzeugen bis 15 PS führerscheinfrei erlaubt und damit jeden Unbedarften glauben macht, dass alles total easy ist. 

Also ohne Ahnung los! #q

Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde es so etwas wie einen Basis-Bootsführerschein bis 15 PS geben, ohne den keiner Skipper werden dürfte. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt wissen, wie ein Frachter ab 50 m beleuchtet ist (Bootsführerschein See) aber das Erlernen der Basics der Seemanschaft sollte verpflichtend sein. Trotzdem wird es weiterhin Irre geben, die dem Meer nicht den angemessenen Respekt zollen. :c

Gruss, Dirk


----------



## PopeyeKübo (10. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich glaube da bringen noch so viele "Scheine" nichts. Das Meer zu respektieren - das ist einfach Erfahrung. Wem passieren denn die Badeunfälle? Wer kentert mit Booten? Ganz ganz selten Jungs von hier oben...fast immer liest man Urlauber. Wir Einheimischen müssen versuchen einfach noch mehr die AUgen offenzuhalten und wenn wir sehen da will jemand raus bei Wetter wo wir niemals aufs Wasser würden müssen wir die Zähne auseinander kriegen und den Leuten erklären, warum das nicht geht. Leider sind einige unbelehrbar und zahlen dann einen viel zu hohen Preis....


----------



## Silvio.i (10. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



kühlungsborner schrieb:


> ... 2,5m Schlauchboote mit 2 bis 4PS über 10km vor der Küste bei ablandigem Wind. ...



Ein 2,7m Schlauchboot mit 4PS ist schneller und sicherer als die 5PS-Nussschalen, die du vom Vermieter bekommst. Oder das, womit andere anreisen.
 Krönung der Unvernunft, was ich mal gesehen habe waren zwei Männer 100kg+ mit den ANKA auf dem Weg zum Trollegrund #d


----------



## Potti87 (11. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute, wie ist für dieses Wochenende die Windlage vor Kühlungsborn einzuschätzen? Wollten mit nem Kleinboot raus.

Laut Windfinder und DWD bewegt sich die Vorhersage zwischen 4 und 5 aus Süd-Ost (evtl. Landschutz durch ablandigen Wind?).

Bin zwar schon oft in KB gewesen aber aufgrund der Letzten Ereignisse bin ich doch etwas verunsichert


----------



## Trollegrund (11. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Für morgen wird fast der selbe Wind wie für heute angesagt. Und heute wäre keine Ausfahrt möglich gewesen. Trotzdem werden morgen einige in See stechen. Selbst mit Landschutz bei reinem Südwind erreichst du nur eine Wassertiefe von ca.6m bevor die Wellen anfangen. Vom
Strand oder Hafen sieht es oft nach Ententeich aus. Davon abgesehen das bei einer 4-5 eh viel zu viel Drift herrscht um konzentriert und entspannt zu fischen. Das Wasser ist noch zu warm. Wir waren am Mittwoch draussen und hatten eine Wassertemperatur von ca.17 Grad. Wir haben sehr sehr gut Dorsch und grosse Köhler gefangen, nur in diese Bereiche wird man die nächsten Tage nicht kommen. Kurzum ich würd zu Hause bleiben oder von der Seebrücke ab der Dämmerung sehr gut Heringe und Platte fischen.


----------



## kühlungsborner (11. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Potti87,
genau wie Trollegrund, sehe ich es auch. Lasst es, es kommen noch genug Tage an denen es besser aussieht. Da wo momentan noch der Fisch zu finden ist, macht es morgen keinen Spaß. Zumal die Wellenrichtung eher OSO ist. Und da findest nicht mal unter Land Schutz.


----------



## Potti87 (11. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Trollegrund und Kühlungsborner.
Danke für eure Einschätzung, gebe und hoffe immer auf die Einheimischen, die die See besser kennen als ich, als Randberliner.

Ich habe umgebucht. 

auf welcher Tiefe  steht denn momentan der Fisch?

Zu der Zeit waren wir sonst immer auf 18m( nach der 20m Linie!) unterwegs und mit Wurm sehr erfolgreich, auf Dorsch sowie Butt. 

Dies jahr hab ich es leider noch nicht geschafft vor Ort zu sein.


----------



## Potti87 (12. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Habe mir grade mal die Livecam in Kühlungsborn angeschaut, das Wasser sieht sehr ruhig aus. 

Überhaupt nicht das was die Wetterdienste gestern noch ausgegeben haben ;+.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (12. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

bis auf 2km raus ist es auch recht ruhig.....nur da steht kein fisch. Und dahinter ist schon gut Welle. Also da wo du gut hinkommstÖ: kein Fisch. Da wo Fisch ist: ordentlich Welle. Also ich hatte heute keine Lust drauf....


----------



## sumsa (12. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo, Du mußt Dir nicht die Webcam anschauen, Du mußt Dich oben auf die Steilküste stellen, und Dir den Wind um die Nase wehen lassen! Gerade ablandiger Wind aus SO - Süd ist dort sehr gefährlich. Es wurde doch gerade zahlreich gestorben. Gruß Ralf, der auch auf ein günstiges Wetterfenster wartet.


----------



## Rosi (12. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Doch, der Wetterdienst sagte Wellenhöhe 0,5m und das ist zu viel. Bis 0,3m könnte ich grad noch so fahren mit 5m Terhi. 
http://de.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/poel_timmendorf
Wellenperiode zwischen 4 und 5 sagt gute Strömung. 

Wenn man vom Strand aus aufs Wasser schaut, könnte es Bellywetter sein. Man glaubt es kaum und scharrt mit den Füßen. Ich bin auch schon rausgefahren um nach ner halben Stunde wieder umzudrehen. Bringt nichts, du kommst nicht bis dahin wo der Fisch am Tage steht. Abends ist er schon dicht unter Land und auf den Seebrücken wird gut Flunder und im Dunklen auch Hering gefangen. Also wozu ein Risiko eingehen?


----------



## simplex321 (13. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Moin werte Angelkollegen,
wie sind denn die Seebrücken, vor allem in Kühlungsborn und Heiligendam unter Woche in den Abendstunden frequentiert? 
Wünsche ein fettes Petri


----------



## Rosi (13. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also in Heiligendamm solltest du abends immer einen Platz bekommen. Der Brückenkopf ist nicht unbedingt Fanggarantie, vorher (etwa mittig)  ist noch eine Rinne und dort liegen oft Flundern und auch der Hering findet diese tiefere Stelle gut. Such die Balken nach Schuppen ab und achte auf den Boden. Dann sieht man schon wo gefangen wurde.


----------



## simplex321 (14. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Guten Morgen Rosi,
danke für diesen weisen Tip...!
Bin in ein paar Tagen, für ein paar Tage in Warnemünde...und bin schon sehr gespannt...ist meine "erste" Ostseetour.
Ich hoffe ja auf entsprechendes Wetter für den Trollegrund..dafür ist bereits ein Boot reserviert...aber, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt hab ich soviel Verstand und bleibe lieber an Land. Tragische Ereignisse werfen ja Schatten voraus.
Petri


----------



## Dingsens (14. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moinsen,

wenn du schon in Warnemünde bist,lass doch den Seekanal mal nicht außer Acht. :m
Bei widrigen Wetterverhältnissen bietet dieser gute Chancen,den ein oder anderen Fisch auf die Schuppen zu legen. Natürlich nicht in dem Maße,wie bei ner Bootstour. Aber gegen ne Schlechtwetterdepression hilft das manchmal. 
Interessant sind die Molenköpfe und der Bereich Tonnenhof.
Google earth hilft da gut bei der Suche. #6

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## simplex321 (14. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Dingsens...vielen Dank für deine Info....wie tief ist der Seekanal beim Tonnenhof, gibt es dort Vertiefungen und mit welchem Köder wird bevorzugt geangelt?....Sollte das Wetter am 21./22.09. mitspielen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich mich ggf. jemandem Ortskundigen anschliessen kann, der mit dem Boot raus fährt oder mit meinem reservierten Boot mitfahren will...jaja, ich weiß...andere müssen arbeiten...aber so ist das nun mal...manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen #6:q:q:q
Gruß von da wo das "Herbe" gebraut wird
Uwe


----------



## simplex321 (18. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Moin Angelkameraden, gibt's was neues von der Angelfront...war jemand letzte Tage angeln? Fangbericht? Bin am Montag, wenn es das Wetter zulässt..sieht aber ganz gut aus...am Trollegrund...werde anschließend mal berichten. #6


----------



## Trollegrund (20. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heut wurde wohl der letzte vermisste Angler in Kühlungsborn angeschwemmt. Nun haben die Angehörigen wenigstens Gewissheit und einen Ort zum trauern. Heute bei Nordwest 5 sind auch wieder Boote raus,gestern hab ich Boote gesehen mit denen würd ich nichtmal auf einen Teich fahren. Hab eine Besatzung auf den Wind und ihr Boot angesprochen. Die Jungs haben nur gelacht weil Sie schon soooo lange raus fahren. Hab vorhin wieder gesehen wie Übermut und überzogenes Selbstbewusstsein endet. Wenn gutes Wetter ist, gibt es auch genug Fisch....Dorsch in Schwärmen will gefunden werden ansonsten immer mal Einzelfische auch im flachen. Ansonsten werden nach wie vor Schollen/Flundern massenhaft an allen sandigen Spots egal ob tief oder flach gefangen.  Im dunkeln von der Seebrücke beisst nach wie vor der Hering. Ich werd ein paar Tage aussetzen die "MS Knochenmühle" bekommt die Tage einen Brandneuen Motor verpasst. Grüße


----------



## FischermanII (21. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
also ih durfte den Kollegen kennenlernen der einen der vermissten am Meschendorfer Strand gefunden hat.
für Ihn war der Urlaub bei zeiten gelaufen.

am 13.09. waren wir von Rostock mit nem kleinen Boot (100PS)  raus. Flunder Kliesche Scholle gingen echt gut aber Dorsch wie bereits gesagt mau mau einzelne Fische mal nen guter 60iger sonst grenzwertig.

Mir war es recht ich wollte die Platten Genossen haben |rolleyes
kann mir einer vlt. sagen wie lange man diese noch so schön fangen kann?
Wird das weniger wenn das Wasser kälter wird oder kommen die dann noch einmal richtig in gange?
Sind nämlich am überlegen ob wir so eine Tour im November noch einmal machen.

Grüße


----------



## simplex321 (21. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Angelkollegen, heute scheint mal wieder etwas Schlimmes passiert zu sein, denn ich habe den ganzen Nachmittag verfolgt, wie eine Seaking einige hundert Meter...vielleicht auch etwas mehr...vor der Hafeneinfahrt vor Warnemünde kreuzweise die See abgesucht hat. An der Mittelmole stand ein Einsatzfahrzeug der Feuerwehrtaucher und an der Westmole standen Rettungswagen und die Polizei. Auch die Küstenwache ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt rausgefahren. Heute Morgen hatten wir noch Seegang von 0,6-0,7m der erst im Laufe des Tages weniger wurde...daher haben wir uns auch gestern entschlossen noch nicht rauszufahren....vermutlich haben andere das etwas entspannter gesehen, was natürlich verhängnisvoll enden kann... von Land sieht es oft anders aus......Aber Morgen geht's los zu den Schuppenträgern...zumindest ist die See ruhiger
Petri


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (21. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo, aufgrund der vielen besorgniserregenden Meldungen möchte ich mir vernünftige Bekleidung fürs Bootsangeln zulegen (haben vom Vermieter beim letzten Mal schon einen (berechtigten) Anranzer wegen unserer Ausrüstung erhalten). Eine 275er Automatikweste habe ich. Brauche ich einen Floatinganzug? Irgendwie sehen die aber so unbequem aus, was natürlich kein Argument dagegen sein sollte. Kurz und knapp: was hilft und bietet dennoch im Verbund mit der Schwimmweste Schutz bei einem Sturz ins Wasser? Gruß, Micha


----------



## Northcoast (22. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: was hilft und bietet dennoch im Verbund mit der Schwimmweste Schutz bei einem Sturz ins Wasser? Gruß, Micha



Ahoi,
Floatinganzüge schützen dich nicht vor eindringendem Wasser...was dich bei einer Wässerung nicht vorm erfrieren/Schock schützt!
Desweiteren verhindern viele Modelle (laut Recherche) in Verbindung mit Automatikwesten die Ohnmachtssicherheit (Körper wird nicht gedreht)!
Im Prinzip sollten diese Anzüge "Regenanzüge" heißen!
Gibt im AB auch einige Threads zum Thema Floatinganzüge..

Stichwort für Meeresangler lautet hier "Trockenanzüge für Angler"!
Z.b. von "Ursuit"...einfach mal im Net schauen!
Man kann aber auch Trockenanzüge aus dem Kajak-bereich nutzen..gutes Modell wäre hier "Typhoon PS220 Extreme Drysuit"!
Vorteil bei diesen wäre ein hoher Tragekomfort mit Bewegungsfreiheit!

In wie weit die verschiedenen Modelle entsprechende Wärmeisolierung/Zeit bieten muss man wohl bei den Herstellern erfagen o ausprobieren!
Im Zweifel auf Deutsche Hersteller setzen!

Mit solchen Anzügen kannst du dann entspannt planschen...
Damit die Hände nicht runzelig werden u dein Bad nicht zu lange dauert kannst du dir noch einen Notsender zulegen...z.b. den "Ocean Signal rescueME AIS MOB1", der mit 92g an deiner Weste befestigt werden kann (Manuell/Automatik-auslöser)!


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank! Ganz schöne Preise für 3 mal Bootfahren im Jahr auf der Ostsee... Wenn die Floatinganzüge nichts können, wieso gibt es sie dann?


----------



## Northcoast (22. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ganz schöne Preise für 3 mal Bootfahren im Jahr auf der Ostsee... Wenn die Floatinganzüge nichts können, wieso gibt es sie dann?



Die Schwimmanzüge sind für einen sehr kurzen Aufenhalt im (kalten) Wasser gedacht..um dir in der Zeit maximalen Auftrieb zu geben damit du leicht u schnell eingesammelt wirst, o dich selbst retten kannst!

Man liegt dann Quasi auf der Wasseroberfläche..wenn dann die Wellen über deinen Kopf schwappen, atmet es sich schlecht!
Wird man nur von einer Schwimmweste getragen steht man fast im Wasser u die Wellen schwappen dir nicht direkt in den Hals!

Bei 2-3C° kaltem Wasser wirst du mit einem Floater nicht lange durchhalten wenn ihr allein in einem Kleinboot kentert..
Die meisten gekenterten" sterben durch erfrieren, nicht ertrinken!
Ich will aber auch niemandem von einem Kauf solcher Anzüge abhalten..es gibt da schon gute Modelle!

Es gibt aber halt auch schon sichere Alternativen (Trockenanzüge)..wir haben 2015, nicht 1995!
Wenn es bei kalten Temperaturen u Wellengang rausgehen muss, sollte man so eine Investition in Betracht ziehen!

Die Ostsee-kayak`er wissen da bestimmt auch einiges zu berichten..

Petri


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Naja, bei Wellengang fahren wir eh nicht raus. Erstens fängt man dann nachts in der Brandung auch genug und zweitens wirds mir immer so schnell schlecht ;-)


----------



## elbetaler (22. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hat alles seine Berechtigung! Unterschiedliche Qualitäten, unterschiedliche Preise! Keine Lösung ist für alles gut!
 Ob nun der Freizeitangler mit ganzen drei Ausfahrten im Jahr, oder der Berufsfischer, der in Alaska unterwegs ist, .... für jeden werden Sekunden zu Stunden, wenn man unfreiwillig baden geht! Und wer übt denn von uns Anglern schon diesen Fall!? Also wird dann immer auch Panik im Spiel sein, denn jeder hängt am Leben! Und dann stimme ich auch zu, dass eine höhere Qualität der Rettungsmittel mehr Überlebenschancen ermöglichen KÖNNEN !
 Abhängig vom Alter, Konstitution und Kondition oder auch Vorschädigungen zB durch Allohool, beeinflussen obendrein den Verlauf!
 Kurz gesagt, man kann es nicht pauschalisieren.

 Aber jeder kann schon VORHER viel für seine eigene Sicherheit tun, ohne die vermeintlichen Rettungsmittel testen zu müssen! Und dazu gehört m.E., dass kein Kleinbootfahrer ohne Weste (normal oder Automatik....) raus fahren sollte/dürfte.
 Vor allem aber, bei bereits vorhandener schlechter oder zweifelhafter Wetterlage, trotzdem die Ausfahrt zu wagen!

 Über die Jahre gesehen, hat es mich schon paar mal ange.......meiert. Siegesgewiss mit Boot am Haken an die Küste gefahren, um dann vor Ort den vollkommenen Irrtum der Vorhersage live zu sehen! Gewartet, bis der Fischer rein kam und ihm gleich noch was abgenommen. Gang rein und ab nach Huus, zweites Frühstück mit Frauchen! Hat auch was.
 Anderes Tackle geschnappt und ans Süßwasser. Da gibt es auch schöne Fische ..... oder auch nicht.

 Aber, ICH HABE DEN TAG ÜBERLEBT !


----------



## simplex321 (25. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Moin, bin ja letzte Tage mit "Dingsens" auf dem Trollegrund gewesen und ich muss sagen, dass die Fangausbeute in 6 h mit 3 Dorschen relativ mau ausgefallen ist. Aber 3 Dorsche sind besser als keiner...wobei der größte 62cm hatte. Doch am Dienstag, gehörten wir mit unserem Fang noch zu denen die "gut" gefangen haben. Gruß und Petri an alle Schuppenjäger #6


----------



## starti (28. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,moin wollte mal fragen ob die platten noch beißen wäre für eine Antwort sehr dankbar


----------



## starti (29. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke Trolle werde dann berichten ob es geklappt hat#6


----------



## starti (29. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

So bin gerade zurück mit den platten hat geklappt#6 
Habe dann noch 3 Stunden dorsch gesucht und auch gefunden:vik:
Hatten dann nochmal 20 dorsche bis 70 cm.
Habe aus anglerkreisen erfahren das eine fangbegrenzung für dorsch (5)#q eingeführt bzw diskutiert wird,habt ihr schon was gehört?????


----------



## seeschwalbe (30. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Fangbegrenzung ist bis jetzt nur ein Gerücht,
aber wenn immer wieder von großen Massenfängen
von Dorsch gemeldet wird, kommt es bald.
das Fischereiinstitut und die Fischer lesen das doch
auch!#h


----------



## Silvio.i (30. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, 5 Stück ist doch ein Witz!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (30. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das seh ich aber auch so. Wir Angler haben mal Sternstunden und fangen vielleicht 15, 20 Dorsche an einem ganzen Tag. Dann sollten wir die Dorsche auch weiterhin mitnehmen dürfen. Was fängt denn die "Industrie", wenn sie ihre Netze durch die See ziehen. Da kommen tonnenweise Dorsche raus. Wenn, dann sollte man da ansetzen...

Björn


----------



## seeschwalbe (30. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mit 5 Dorschen pro Tag braucht man sich nicht gefallen zu 
lassen. Wenn alle Meeresangler mal streiken, also nicht
mehr auf die Ostsee fahren, werden die da oben ganz
schnell alles zurücknehmen, sonst ist ja eine ganze
Industrie pleite samt Anglerkutter.|wavey:


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



starti schrieb:


> Habe aus anglerkreisen erfahren das eine fangbegrenzung für dorsch (5)#q *eingeführt bzw diskutiert *wird,habt ihr schon was gehört?????




das hat der buschfunk gemeldel...ok.
also nichts konkretes, immer schön die füsse stillhalten und keine vorzeitige diskussion lostreten, fahrt lieber fischen, dorsch, hering, makrelen und platte warten auf euch, 
wenn´s passt werde ich am we starten


----------



## beschu (30. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> das hat der buschfunk gemeldel...ok.
> also nichts konkretes, immer schön die füsse stillhalten und keine vorzeitige diskussion lostreten, fahrt lieber fischen, dorsch, hering, makrelen und platte warten auf euch,
> wenn´s passt werde ich am we starten



#6#6:k


----------



## uwe Leu (30. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo, wir waren Freitag bis Montag raus Schollen gut, Dorsche nicht gefunden.
*Einige Angler fuhren weit raus, wenn ein Leser dabei war bitte mal berichten.*
Am 01. und 02. Oktober gehts noch mal raus, event. auch in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## elbetaler (30. September 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dolles Ding. Zwar weiter angeln und fangen, aber nix davon erzählen, weil davon die Heimlichen profitieren könnten.
 Also wird es unter uns noch weniger Austausch über aktuelle Tendenzen und Erfolge geben. Vielleicht sollte sich mal ein ganz Schlauer eine Chiffriermöglichkeit auskochen. Den Gegenschlüssel kann man sich per Abo oder über ein spezielles Auswahlverfahren besorgen, ohne dem eine Dechiffrierung nicht möglich ist.#c|rolleyes

 Oder wie soll es weiter gehen, ich meine besonders mit der Kommunikation unter einander? Ehrlich, unter den erforderlichen Vorzeichen, nämlich so wenig wie möglich zu posten ....und schon gar keine Zahlen/Gewichte/Längen und Bilder .... mitzuteilen/zu zeigen,
 dann kann dieser und ähnliche Trööts geschlossen werden.

 Stückzahl pro Angeltag! Besser ist doch wohl ein Mindestmaß von 80 Zentimetern einzuführen! ....#d

 Welche Fischart wollen wir uns dann vornehmen?

 ...Ernsthaft aber...... : Angepasstheit, Verhältnismäßigkeit und genügsame Zurückhaltung beim Angeln/Fangen/Entnehmen muss an keine Zahl gebunden sein. Das Thema "Eigenbedarf" besteht aus feinstem Gummi. Esse ich zuhause alleine Fisch oder freuen sich so an die 12 Leute einer Sippe auf meine Fänge?
 Trotzdem liegt Anerkennung und Neid ganz dicht beieinander. Postet ein Urlauber über 5 Tage hinweg zwischen .....so 15 bis 30 Dorschen, wird er wohl noch am zweiten Tag beglückwünscht, am dritten aber schon gefragt, wie er den Fang wohl verwerten zu gedenkt und am vierten Tag bereits als Fischräuber geächtet.
 Weil dieser erfolgreiche Angler "XY" aber vielleicht erst in einem halben Jahr wieder kommt, relativiert es sich. 
 Und jawolllll ! Er soll seine Fische fangen und eine gute Zeit an der Küste haben.

 ....natürlich wollen und sollen auch die Einheimischen ihre Fische fangen!  :m


----------



## Silvio.i (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ elbetaler: Wie immer:|good:


----------



## Trollegrund (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das Leben ist zu kurz und zu kostbar um es mit Streit oder Unwichtigen Dingen zu vergeuden. Und erst recht ist es zu kostbar um es leichtfertig zu riskieren. Wir hatten heute eine lustige Überfahrt von Warnemünde nach Stralsund geplant. Leider war die gute Stimmung schnell vorbei. Wir haben vor Warnemünde eine Leiche im Wasser gefunden. Kein schöner Anblick der einen Seemann traurig macht und vor Augen hält wie schnell es vorbei sein kann. Niemand will so enden! Und jeder der trotz Wind oder mit Schlauchbooten oder fehlender Ausrüstung auf den vermeintlichen Badeteich Ostsee fährt sollten einmal sehen was wir heute mal wieder gesehen haben. Und wieder alles voll mit überladenen Angelbooten gewesen bei einer West 5 bei der unser 13m Boot schon gut zu tun hatte. Dieses Jahr sind bei uns schon so viele nicht nach Hause gekommen wie lange nicht mehr. Und es werden noch viele dazu kommen die ihr nasses Grab finden werden. Den Sie wissen es alle besser. Kein Fisch kein Törn ist es Wert die Familie zurück zu lassen. JEDER der zur See fährt sollte für die DGzRS spenden. Die Jungs machen ihren Job in grossen Teilen unentgeldlich und sind rein durch Spenden finanziert. Die über 2000 Einsätze im Jahr sprechen für sich. Ich ziehe meinen Hut davor freiwillig sein eigenes Leben zu Riskieren um andere wieder nach Hause zu holen. Auch wenn heute jede Hilfe zu spät war. RIP...... Unbekannter


----------



## forellenbernhard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hallo, Trollegrund, Du wertes Schlauchboote so ab. Wie ist denn die Sicherheit zwischen gleichlangen Festrumpfbooten und Schlauchbooten? Ich war im letzten Jahr im Mai mit einem 3,80m GFK Boot vor Boltenhagen angeln, daß hat viel Spaß gemacht. Habe dann aus bestimmten Gründen mir ein 3,60m Schlauchboot gekauft und war damit im Mai vor Boltenhagen und es hat noch mehr Spaß gemacht. Mein persöhnlicher Eindruck ist, daß ein Schlauchboot sicherer ist als ein Festrumpfboot gleicher Grösse. Rettungsinseln sind auch Schlauchboote mit Zeltdach. Aber ich will keine Behauptung aufstellen, sondern nur mal die Meinung von Ostseeexperten lesen. Also bitte nicht kontrovers verstehe, sondern ich möchte nur mal nachprüfen ob mein empfinden richtig war.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



forellenbernhard schrieb:


> hallo, Trollegrund, Du wertes Schlauchboote so ab. Wie ist denn die Sicherheit zwischen gleichlangen Festrumpfbooten und Schlauchbooten? Ich war im letzten Jahr im Mai mit einem 3,80m GFK Boot vor Boltenhagen angeln, daß hat viel Spaß gemacht. Habe dann aus bestimmten Gründen mir ein 3,60m Schlauchboot gekauft und war damit im Mai vor Boltenhagen und es hat noch mehr Spaß gemacht. Mein persöhnlicher Eindruck ist, daß ein Schlauchboot sicherer ist als ein Festrumpfboot gleicher Grösse. Rettungsinseln sind auch Schlauchboote mit Zeltdach. Aber ich will keine Behauptung aufstellen, sondern nur mal die Meinung von Ostseeexperten lesen. Also bitte nicht kontrovers verstehe, sondern ich möchte nur mal nachprüfen ob mein empfinden richtig war.



Hei Forellenbernhard,

hast du dich in einem 3,60m Boot (egal welches) auf der Ostsee wirklich wohl gefühlt?

Torsten


----------



## Trollegrund (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich rede von zb 2,5m Schlauchbooten mit 2-3 Personen. Mit 2 oder auch 4PS oder auch elektro Motoren. Ich hab nun schon einiges gesehen. Völlige Hilflosigkeit ausser winken und wundern das Boot nicht gegen den Wind ankommt. Völlig egal, um das Material vom Boot geht es garnicht. Eine morsche Holzjolle oder eine Anka mit 4 Mann ist der selbe Mist. Ich hab in letzter Zeit zu viele Tote und weinende gesehen. Und wenn ich dann Schlauchboote in der Slipanlage sehe die laut zischen, und ich die Besitzer darauf anspreche und als Antwort bekomme "wir haben einen Kompressor mit" fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Die freiwilligen Jungs in Kühlungsborn fahren in der Saison 3-5 Einsätze pro Tag unentgeldlich. Ohne Spenden kommt niemand mehr. Oder Angler die von Fehmann gestartet bei uns stranden und ausser 8 Ruten nichts weiter im Boot haben und keine anderen sorgen haben als "müssen wir den Einsatz bezahlen" Petri Heil


----------



## Onkel Frank (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo . Ich fühl mich auch wohl in meinem 3.20m Schlauchi weil ..... egal wie voll das Ding läuft ..... das schwimmt weiter .

Sorry , hat sich überschnitten mit Trolle.


----------



## Trollegrund (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Jeder wie er will, auch ein Kutter kann absaufen. Auch ein Hightech Boot kann technische Probleme bekommen. Nur ohne Spenden kommt niemand. Letzte Woche ging das Kühlungsborner Boot in die Werft, Abends kam Gottseidank ein Ersatzboot und hatte kaum angelegt und sofort den ersten scharfen Einsatz im dunkeln. Ich weiss wie heulende Kinder und Frauen aussehen, ich weiss wie Verunglückte aussehen und weiss das meine Familie oder Ich selbst nicht so enden will. Und wenn wir heute ab Mittag in einem 13m Boot sitzen wie in einer Waschmaschine die gesamte Küste aber voller Angelboote ist kommt man ins grübeln. Was solls so lange sich alle WOHL fühlen. Feuer frei....


----------



## Onkel Frank (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

OK. Du regst zum Nachdenken an . Ist auch völlig richtig so , aber machst aus dem ganzen auch eine Spendengala draus .


----------



## Onkel Frank (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=38643&highlight=spendenaufruf+dgzrs

Das sollte helfen .


----------



## Trollegrund (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja nach einen Blick auf eine Wochen alte Wasserleiche die zwischen Angelbooten dümpelt mach ich eine Spendengala auf. Da hast du recht den ich hab letztes Jahr 2500 und dies Jahr bisher 2000 Euro gesammelt. Und ich hoffe das es Jemanden zu gute kommt der Familie hat, dies nur vor lauter Fisch und Wohlgefühl vergessen hat. Den wenn die Frauen und Kinder wie so oft in letzter Zeit mit Blumen am Strand stehen wars zu spät oder ein paar Fische wichtiger so ein Anblick würde einigen helfen beim Kopf anschalten......aber so lange sich alle wohl fühlen ist doch alles gut. Der See ist es egal die fühlt sich immer wohl........


----------



## forellenbernhard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Bei all der Problematik die Trollegrund auch mit Recht aufzeigt, ist mein Anliegen recht banal. Trotzdem möchte ich Tuempelteddy antworten. Bei 4er N/W lief die Welle beim Gfk Boot über den Spiegel schon ab und zu ins Boot und wir haben uns heim in die Marina gemacht, beim Schlauchboot war das nur ein Vergnügen, weil die Wellen unterm Boot durchliefen. Trotzdem werden wir nächsten Mai bei höheren Wellen und mehr Wind trotzdem nicht rausfahren. Ich würde aber doch gerne von anderen noch ihre Einschätzung zu Festrumpf- Schlauchboot lesen.


----------



## beschu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Trolle,ich kann deine Emotionen voll verstehen.Auch mir stehen die Haare zu Berge wenn ich die "Fahrzeuge" seh die da manchmal am Trollegrund "rumgurken"....anders kann und will ich es nicht nennen...aber hier in D. kann sich jeder umbringen wie er will...."und es ist ja schon immer gut gegangen bis jetzt"....diese Spende die du da anregst sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein-zumindest für alle aktiven Seeleute.Jeder noch so kleine Beitrag hilft!!!
Eine Zeit lang hab ich mal Fotos gemacht von diesen "todesmutigen" "Anglern"-ich hab eingesehen das es sich nicht lohnt...man wird blöd angemacht und die Leute wissen sowieso alles besser und noch das Gegenteil davon und je weiter weg sie von der Küste wohnen umso besser wissen sie alles#cmanchmal könnte man heulen


----------



## elbetaler (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

[edit MOD: gelöscht.
Nöööh, so gehts nicht. Indifferentes Userbashing wird nicht geduldet, schon gar nicht persönlich verletzend]
 Trolle berichtet hier von einem Leichenfund! Das war kein Treibholz oder ein alter Teppich, sondern das WAR mal ein Mensch!
 Hat sich schon mal jemand gefragt, was so ein Erlebnis mit den Rettern/Findern/Einsatzkräften emotional, physisch und psychisch macht? Ihre Arbeit zu machen wird erwartet und zur Kenntnis genommen, aber brauchen diese Leute nicht zumindest unsere Aufmerksamkeit und Zuspruch?

 Aber zurück. Wie kann man ernsthaft hier Fachgespräche über ein Fahrverhalten eines unter-4m-Schlauchbootes bei einer Windstärke von mindestens 4Bft führen wollen und damit gleichzeitig zugeben, dass man überhaupt bei den Verhältnissen zum Fischen fährt?
 Was anderes wäre es, wenn man von Schlechtwetter eingeholt/überrascht wird. Für diesen Fall müsste man schon vorher wissen, was das Gefährt kann und wo die physikalischen Grenzen liegen.


----------



## Trollegrund (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie gesagt die Anwort auf meine Anmerkung an eine Bootsbesatzung die gerade ihr zischendes Schlauchboot mit Takel beluden. "Wir haben einen Kompressor mit" na dann.......ein Besatzungsmitglied vom Rettungsboot sagte mir kürzlich er wird dieses Jahr den Leichengeruch nicht mehr los, und das als unendgeldliches Hobby in der Freizeit......Hut ab....ich will niemanden was vorschreiben!!! Ich bin mir auch bewusst das es eh nichts bringt oder verdrängt und für uninteressant befunden wird den der Fisch steht über allem. Aber wenn ich nur einen zum nachdenken anregen und damit irgendwann vielleicht einer Familie die Fröhlichkeit erhalten konnte haben sich die Texte schon gelohnt. Ich bin JEDEN Tag auf und am Wasser und habe grossen Respekt vor der See. Und mir kommen die Tränen wenn ich die Kinder und Frauen seh. Wie Bernd schon schrieb, eigentlich ist es Hoffungslos. Ich sammel die Spenden nicht für mich, ich seh täglich wo die Kohle landet.


----------



## elbetaler (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Jeder, der beruflich oder auch in seiner Freizeit handwerklichen Arbeiten nachgeht, wird mehr oder weniger mit Vorschriften zur Arbeitsaufgabe und mit Vorschriften und Weisungen zum Schutz vor möglichen Gefahren konfrontiert. Ohne jetzt auf Details einzugehen, müßte klar sein, was ich meine!?
 ABER:  Mit dem Wissen um die Sache, ist jeder für sein Tun selbst verantwortlich.
 Wird ein Bauarbeiter von herabfallenden Materialien (Ziegel o.ä.) erschlagen und er trug keinen Helm, so ist es eine gängige Sache, wenigstens vor dem Eintreffen der Verantwortlichen, den Helm daneben zu legen. Damit stehen die Chancen auf nachfolgende Zahlungen an die Angehörigen nicht schlecht. 
 Ein hoher Preis. Und man hätte bestimmt lieber den Verunglückten stattdessen lebend zuhause gehabt.
 Nun könnt ihr damit schwanger gehen und es braucht m.E. auch keine weiteren Erklärungen.


----------



## forellenbernhard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Elbetaler, ich denke, daß mit dem unter 4m Schlauchboot ging gegen mich. Ich bin schon so alt geworden, habe vor etlichen Jahren ein Surfbrett gehabt, mit dem ich erst ab 8Bft. aus dem Wasser kam. Bin zur See gefahren und habe einige Stürme auf dem Atlantik erlebt, wo viele hier nur die 12 kennen und sicher nicht wissen was dahinter steckt. Auch ich habe Respekt vor der Natur. Aber was ich sicher weiß, ein Schlauchboot ist immer oben auf dem Wasser, es sei denn es wird von einem Gegenstand getroffen. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## elbetaler (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Natürlich schwimmt das intakte Schlauchboot oben. Wenn das aber so entspannt und als logisch sicher für jede Situation auf dem Wasser übertragbar ist, frage ich mich nur, warum wohl so viele auf dem Mittelmeer geblieben sind.

 Sicher habe ich nicht die Erfahrung, was andere Meere wie den Atlantik angeht. Allerdings weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass nach einem Kentern es fast unmöglich ist, zurück ins Boot zu kommen! Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob Fest oder Schlauch. Geschweige denn, erstmal an das Gefährt ran zu kommen, wenn es nicht schon inzwischen abgetrieben wurde. Dann schwimmt es zwar oben, aber was bringt mir das?
 Deshalb lasse ich bei meinem Boot zumindest die Bugleine locker am Bug liegen, daran könnte ich mich wenigstens festhalten. Am Heck ist auch eine Leine an der Reling mit Klettband befestigt.
 Geplant ist, dass ich endlich mal eine kleine Badeleiter montiere. Da kommt man besser und schneller ins Boot zurück und aus dem kalten Wasser raus.


----------



## forellenbernhard (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Die Situation am Mittelmeer ist kaum vergleichbar. Da wurden Schlauchboote die für 6-10 Personen ausgelegt sind mit 30 oder noch mehr Leuten besetzt. Wir fahren zu zweit und ich habe mich sehr sicher gefühlt. Ich habe allerdings auch nicht viel Erfahrung mit so kleinen Booten, denn wir hatten in Holland Boote zwischen 8 und 10m. Ich habe mir erhofft Infos von anderen Schlauchbootfahrern zu erhalten. Wenn man noch kein Schlauchboot gefahren ist, weiß man gar nicht, daß es sich anders verhält als ein Festrumpfboot. Mein voriges Boot war ein schwedisches " Rauwasserboot " und trotzdem fühle ich mich im Schlauchboot sicherer. Ein Problem ist natürlich über Bord gehen. Dann wird ein Schlauchboot sicher schneller abgetrieben. Wenn man am Boot bleibt sind im vorderen Bereich mehrere Schlaufen an denen man sich festhalten kann.


----------



## forellenbernhard (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Noch etwas was mir gerade eingefallen ist. Man müßte bei gutem Wetter versuchen mit voller Montur zurück ins Boot zu kommen. Ich muß gestehen, daß ich noch nie versucht habe aus dem Wasser ins Boot zu kommen. Warscheinlich haben die wenigsten diesen Versuch unternommen. Dabei wäre es sehr wichtig. Der Anstoß zu dieser Überlegung kam von Elbetaler, der es für fast ausgeschlossen hält. Aber man muß es mal versuchen , um zu wissen woran man im Notfall ist und nicht unnütz Kraft vergeudet die wenn eine andere kleine Chance besteht dafür nutzt.


----------



## vermesser (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das ist ja nicht mit zu lesen. Ist eigentlich allen klar, dass Trolle über eine Leiche berichtet?? Und was Bernd und Trolle hier berichten bezüglich der Fahrzeuge, die draußen rumgurken, ist gängige Praxis und leider häufiger zu sehen. Es fahren Faltboote  mit E-Motor zum Dorschangeln raus, 2m Schlauchis und demnächst wahrscheinlich Leute in ner Badewanne! Ich weiß nicht, ob Bernd sich erinnert, aber bei einer Tour mit ihm hat er am frühen nachmittag wegen rauher Bedingungen abgebrochen, da kam uns auf Höhe der Molenköpfe stramm Richtung Ostsee eine ANKA entgegen!!! Gehts eigentlich noch?

Und es stimmt auch, dass das seltenst Einheimische sind. Die haben meistens gehörigen Respekt vor der See und der Berufsschiffahrt (auch so ein Thema, da versuchen 5 PS Boote sich vor ner mit 20 kn anlaufden Fähre durch die Hafeneinfahrt zu quetschen, Zitat eine befreundeten Kapitäns eines 160m Tankers "Ich kann so schnell nicht stoppen und darf nicht aus Fahrrinne- wenn ich sowas erwische, muss ich versuchen zu retten und den Rettungsdienst rufen, mehr kann ich nicht tun").

Ich angel auch gern und besonders gern vom Boot, aber ich bin sehr froh, dass "mein" Bootsführer schlau genug ist, lieber einmal zu oft abzusagen als einmal zu wenig! Und wir waren auch schon draußen, wo man aus dem Boot auf die Wellen HOCH gucken musste...schön is was anderes!!

Und ich habe es beim Waten am Strand schon gesehen, dass die Wellen so hoch waren, dass man kaum vernünftig reinwaten konnte...aber Leute mit nem ca. 2,50m Schlauchi raus wollten mit E-Motor...schlagendes Argument "Soviel Wind geht auf dem Bodden auch!" . Glücklicherweise beendete eine überlaufende Welle das Experiment recht schnell und ufernah. 

Also mal ehrlich, ich möchte nicht wegen ein paar Fischen auf der Ostsee ersaufen oder erfrieren!

Und wenn dann um Spenden für die ehrenamtlichen Retter gebeten wird, wird noch sonstwas unterstellt- euch ist schon klar, dass die es sind, die euch retten, wenn ihr Pech habt oder euch einfach dämlich anstellt?


----------



## buttweisser (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also eigentlich wollte ich hier nicht auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben, denn ich bin ja nicht Herr Develey. Aber was manche so von sich geben ist schon bemerkenswert. Alle die vor den Gefahren auf der Ostsee warnen, noch verbunden mit kleinen Booten bzw. besser ausgedrückt Nußschalen, haben zu 100% Recht. 

Solche Sprüche wie "Mein Schlauchboot schwimmt immer oben", frei nach dem Motto "Dann kentern wir halt", zeugen schon von einer gehörigen Portion Leichtsinn. Was nützt es Dir, wenn Dein Boot gekentert ist, das Ufer zu weit weg oder wegen Strömungen nicht erreichbar und das Wasser kalt ist. Dann unterkühlst Du Dich einfach in der Brühe, wenn Du nicht vorher schon vor Kraftlosigkeit abgesoffen bist und somit ist die nächste Wasserleiche da. Solche Helden braucht Niemand.

Ab und zu bin ich in Kägsdorf bei Rerik zum Brandungsangeln. Was da teilweise für Boote zu Wasser gelassen werden???? Da sitzen dann 2-4 Mann in viel zu kleinen Nußschalen mit 5 PS und hauen sich gegenseitig das Knie ins Gesicht, so eng gehts da zu. 

Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren nach Langeland, auch da sind einige Angler manchmal lebensmüde. Da gehts bei Windstärke 5 aus West raus aus dem Hafen von Bagenkop. Die Jungs kommen dann aber immer frisch mit Ostseewasser geduscht und ohne Fisch von ihrer Ausfahrt zurück. Bei mir ist bei Windstärke 4 Schluß mit Boot fahren. Man kann die Dorsche dann ja auch von Ufer aus angeln.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Vor den Gefahren warnen ist ja gut und richtig. Aber was regt sich mancher hier so fürchterlich über diesen Leichtsinn auf? Diese Lebensmüden sind mir tausendmal lieber als die Raser auf Deutschlands Straßen. Der Vorteil ist nämlich, dass die Jungs in ihren Nußschalen kaum jemand anderen gefährden außer sich selbst. Bei den Wanhsinnigen im Straßenverkehr ist das leider ganz anders. Wenn jemand nicht so am Leben hängt, und meint er muss raus auf die See, dann bitteschön. Das Argument, dass sich die Retter in Gefahr begeben, greift nur begrenzt. Und, dass es nicht schön für die "Retter" ist, Leichen zu bergen und Angehörige weinend am Ufer zu sehen, ist sicher richtig, trifft aber für die vielen Rettungssänitäter und Notärzte sowie Ersthelfer bei Verkehrunfällen auch zu. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch - ganz klar, jeder Verunglückte ist einer zu viel, aber besser als wenn noch "Unschuldige" zu Tode kommen. Und wenn zwei Angler im Boot sitzen, hätte immer noch einer aussteigen können, wenn es ihm zu gefährlich erschienen wäre....

Björn


----------



## Trollegrund (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Alles gut und schön. Aber die DGzRS ist ein Spenden finazierter Verein und kein staatliches Unternehmen. Der allergrösste Teil der Leute sind Familieväter und ehrenamtliche. Und eben keine Sanitäter oder Notärzte die in Schichten arbeiten und für diese Arbeit bezahlt werden. In der Region sind die beiden Stationen auf Poel in Kübo gar bis auf eine Stelle ausschliesslich Freiwillige. Und wenn diese dann am Tag bis zu 5 mal ausrücken um defekte Kähne oder Boote die nicht mehr gegen den Wind ankommen zurück zu holen verlieren die Leute auch die Motivation. Und wenn Sie bei einer Nord West 8 ob Tag oder in der Nacht ausrücken und dann deine Einstellung von wegen Sinnlos und fehlender Gefahr lesen kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin die nächsten 3 Tage auf dem Trollegrund, falls jemand Hilfe braucht ich hab seit heute auch Schleppgeschirr und Signalfakeln am Boot. Am Ende muss es jeder selbst wissen......und Angler oder erwachsene Männer belehren zu wollen, ist leider oft vergeblich und verschenkte Zeit den Angler sind ein Volk für sich, jeder hat den grössten. Aber den Rettern oder denen die Spenden sammeln den Respekt absprechen oder seinen Unmut über Belehrungen und Hinweise zu äussern gibt mir schon zu denken. PS: Vermesser, ich meine deinen Bootsführer zu kennen *lach* und zu Uwe, nach Kägsdorf geh ich nicht mehr zum Strand mit dem Hund. Da bekommt man jedesmal Gänsehaut und sitzt anschliessend als Seemann zu Hause auf dem Sofa und fragt sich was mit den Leuten los ist.


----------



## Onkel Frank (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Solche Sprüche wie "Mein Schlauchboot schwimmt immer oben", frei nach dem Motto "Dann kentern wir halt", zeugen schon von einer gehörigen Portion Leichtsinn. Was nützt es Dir, wenn Dein Boot gekentert ist, das Ufer zu weit weg oder wegen Strömungen nicht erreichbar und das Wasser kalt ist. Dann unterkühlst Du Dich einfach in der Brühe, wenn Du nicht vorher schon vor Kraftlosigkeit abgesoffen bist und somit ist die nächste Wasserleiche da. Solche Helden braucht Niemand.



Also wenn du da an meiner Aussage anknüpfst , dann muss ich sagen das ich mit keiner Silbe erwähnt habe das ich mit meinem Schlauchi das Wasser um Kühlungsborn befahre. Und ich bin bestimmt nicht leichtsinnig sondern eher übervorsichtig .


----------



## Onkel Frank (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Im übrigen ..... da wo wir angeln brauchst nur 150m raus und da reichen auch 5 PS .


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Die Arbeit der DGZRS in allen Ehren, aber man sollte auch nicht ganz verschweigen, dass viele "Freiwillige" äußerst heiß auf diesen "Job" mit dem gewissen Nervenkitzel sind. Auch auf der Seite gibt es Adrenalinjunkies...

Björn


----------



## Trollegrund (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Richtig, weil du die Leute die See und alles kennst. Ich kenne viele. Sehr viele, aber Adrenalin Junkis kenne ich keine. Kaum Vorstellbar aber es gibt Menschen die machen Dinge einfach so,ohne auch nur im Geringsten was davon zu haben. Ich arbeite nicht für die Seenotretter, sammel Spenden in einer wie es hier genannt wurde "Gala" einfach so. Die meisten Seenotretter sind alte Leute die selbst ihr Leben lang zur See gefahren sind. Alle von denen tun das aus dem Herzen heraus mit Leidenschaft weil Sie Freunde Kinder und Leute kennen die zwar einen Grabstein aber kein Grab haben. Ich bete das keiner von den freiwilligen das hier liesst, nicht das einer von den Adrenalin Junkis einfach Nachts liegen bleibt oder im Garten mit den Kindern weiter spielt ausgerechnet wenn ich Sie brauche. Die Posten sind derart begehrt das die Kühlungsborner oft keinen nötigen 3ten Mann haben um auslaufen zu dürfen und wichtige Minuten vergehen. Was hier zum Teil geäussert wird sind mehr als nur Schläge ins Gesicht für Menschen die ohne zögern für Fremde da sind. Erst wird geschrieben das der Job (der ja meistens keiner ist) nicht gefährlich ist( ich hab Bilder von der letzten Rettungsaktion für Angler auf denen die "Arkona" mit ihren 23m komplett in den Brechern verschwunden ist) so gross ist kaum ein Angelkutter als Vergleich.....Aber Gefahr? Keine Spur....erst ungefährlich und dann Adrenalinjunkis ( Wiederspruch) In einem anderen Thread hast du geschrieben das du Urlaub in Prerow machst. Und gefragt wie man ein Knicklicht an der Schnur befestigt!!?? In der Packung ist ein Stück Schlauch.  Wenn du im Urlaub Zeit findest, fahr mal zum Darßer Ort in Prerow und guck dir die 55-60 Jährigen Adrenalin Junkis auf der Theo Fischer an und bestell einen schönen Gruss! Die neue Trage für Helikopter Transfer und Rückenverletzungen (die dringend gebraucht wurde) auf der Theo hab ich mit meiner langweiligen "Spendengala"  besorgt .Einfach so........, Grüsse an alle Kenner und Seebären.....falls das ein aktiver liesst...... Bleibt bitte wie ihr seit! Sie wissen nicht was Sie tun.....


----------



## sumsa (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo, jo gehe mal zum Vormann dem Lutz, der hat einen Salzbuckel. Der wird Dir dann einiges erklären. Aus Spass und Dallerei fährt der bestimmt nicht los um Ahnungslose sich selbst überschätzende, nicht nur Angler zu retten. Auch unsere Poeler Truppe, alles Freiwillige, kann sich bestimmt besseres Vorstellen, als Nachts bei 6 bis 7 Windstärken mit Ihrem etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Rettungsschiff loszufahren und Schiffbrüchige, egal ob Angler, Segler, Motorbootfahrer oder gewerbliche Seeleute zu Retten  wenn andere gemütlich am Grill sitzen. Gruß Ralf.


----------



## Rosi (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> ..falls das ein aktiver liesst...... Bleibt bitte wie ihr seit! Sie wissen nicht was Sie tun.....



Moin Trolle, ich stimme dir in allen Punkten zu, hoffe, daß du dich im Internet nicht zu doll aufreibst um der realen Welt noch lange erhalten zu bleiben. Es sind zu viele Unbedarfte auf See unterwegs. Und ich finde, daß die Geretteten alle eine saftige Rechnung erhalten sollten. Wenn die Feuerwehr einen Hausbrand löscht, bekommt der Besitzer doch auch eine Rechnung.


----------



## Trollegrund (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Alles gut Rosi,hab sogar noch Zeit zum angeln und Dienstag 3 grosse Meterhechten nach Feierabend im Sund gehabt. Wenn ich nur einen davon abhalten konnte sein Leben leichtfertig zu vergeuden hat sich das alles hier schon gelohnt. Gestern war kein schöner Fund und ein Anblick der uns alle sehr beschäftigt hat. Die erste Frage und grösste Sorge der geretteten ist immer "müssen wir den Einsatz bezahlen?" Die nächsten Tage wird erstmal der neue Motor auf dem Trollegrund eingefahren. Vielleicht  ist eine Rute mit an Board .....


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja, Nothafen steht auf dem Programm. Allerdings eher grobe Richtung, in der Hoffnung, noch ein wenig von der Rothirschbrunft mitzubekommen. Mal schauen. Nichts für ungut, ich wollte keinem auf den Schlips treten. Finde aber halt, dass es größere Verbrecher als lebensmüde Angler gibt, die allenfalls sich selbst und ihre Kumpel umbringen. Die freiwilligen Helfer der DGZRS sind nicht anders als z.B. die freiwilligen Feuerwehrleute - eben Freiwillige. Beiden gebührt absoluter Respekt, nicht mehr, und nicht weniger.
Dabei sollte man es dann aber auch belassen...

Björn


----------



## Trollegrund (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Oh Mann, grad über 40 Trailer am Hafen gezählt. Beide Vermieter ausgebucht, also über 50 Boote raus heute. Und die freiwillige Feuerwehr, äh ne die Spenden finazierten Adrenalin Junkis fahren grad ihren 2ten gefahrlosen scharfen Seenot Einsatz. So stellt man sich nach einer Arbeitswoche doch sein Wochenende und Feiertag vor.  Es ist 10:30 Uhr was geht nur ab, es ist dichter Seenebel!! Mal gucken wo heute wieder überall Boote ohne Kompass oder Plotter ankommen, wie die anderen beiden letztens die von Fehmann mit ihrer Anka in Rerik gelandet sind. Hoffentlich passiert nicht 2 Booten gleichzeitig was, bis die Arkona von Warnemünde da ist hat die Kälte längst gewonnen.  Die ersten Kühlungsborner sind schon zurück vom Törn. Platte ja Dorsch wenig......


----------



## Tuempelteddy (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ach Trollegrund,

nimms gelassen, du wirst diese ( ich weiß nicht, wie ich sie nennen soll) nicht ändern.
Ich war heute in der Wohlenberger Wiek den Wal mal "begutachten". Da kamen zwei mit 'nem Schlauchboot rein welches im besten Falle zum Wasserflohkeschern genügt hätte. Ist nur schlimm für die Leute die dann den "Rest" aus dem Meer fischen müssen!

Torsten


----------



## Jose (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> ...Die erste Frage und grösste Sorge der geretteten ist immer "müssen wir den Einsatz bezahlen?"...




ich lass mal meinen unmut raus.
retter ausstatten mit kartenterminals, wenn kein bargeld und keine karte, wieder reinschmeissen.

zumindest bei so einer frage.


----------



## Trollegrund (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mich hat mal ein verirrter und abgeschleppter gefragt ob er mein Handy haben könne, er würd gern seine Frau anrufen. Ich sagte klar die wird sich bestimmt schon sorgen machen und erleichtert sein........"ne die soll den Trailer nach Kühlungsborn bringen". Auf die Frage was kostet das? Sag ich immer: beim Hafenmeister steht so ein buntes Schiffchen, da kannste rein stecken was dir die Aktion oder dein Leben wert war/ist oder sein wird.  Ich hab bei mir im Hafenbüro auch 2 Schiffe stehen. Die sehen die unterschiedlichsten Leute, oft ältere die erzählen Geschichten......alla zb ist schon gut so.....ohne die Jungs hätte ich meine Kinder nicht gross werden sehen usw. Aber viele wissen garnicht das der Verein rein durch Spenden finanziert ist. Und wieder anderen ist es egal, hauptsache es geht schnell wenn es langsam kalt wird. Heut hat der rote Wasseradac auch wieder einen Haufen Schrott abgeschleppt.


----------



## Trollegrund (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Oh Mann.............. Ein 29-Jähriger Angler ist mehr als 24 Stunden mit seinem Boot auf der Ostsee getrieben. Die Korvette „Braunschweig“ entdeckte ihn am Montagnachmittag sieben Seemeilen vor der Halbinsel Wustrow. Die Kühlungsborner Crew der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger brachte ihn an Land.
Im Kühlungsborner Hafen wartete ein Notarzt-Team. „Der junge Mann war völlig erschöpft und apathisch. Es war ihm aber klar, dass er dem Tod nur knapp entronnen war. Der Notarzt entschied, ihn sicherheitshalber ins Krankenhaus zu bringen“, so DGzRS-Vormann Rainer Kulack. Mit dem Handy hätte er keine Hilfe herbeirufen können. „Es funktionierte nicht. Wahrscheinlich hatte er zunächst kein Netz, dann wurde es wohl nass“, so Kulack. Der Motor des Bootes hatte schlapp gemacht, kurz nachdem der Student vor Warnemünde die freie Ostsee erreicht hatte.


----------



## Aleksej85 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es momentan mit Fängen aus?
Ich plane am WE hoch kommen auf Dorsche. Das Wette soll wohl gut sein.


----------



## pommernjung (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo an alle,
ich habe,da wir am 30.10 auch mal von KB aus starten wollten (Trollegrund), mich mal durch den Thread gelesen und vermisse die positiven Fangmeldungen der letzten Tage. 
aber was anderes;
Für Freitag wurde eine Windstärke 3 aus SSO vorausgesagt. Ähnlich meldte auch der Norweger
http://www.yr.no/sted/Tyskland/Mecklenburg-Vorpommern/Kühlungsborn/langtidsvarsel.html
Kann man mit einer RYDS 485 DL da rausfahren?? 
Kennen sonst nur die Gegend Hiddensee/Kap Arkona, HGW-Bodden, Strelasund (wobei auf letzteren auch die Heringsangler mit winzigen Booten bei Welle unterwegs sind- Hauptsache die Eimer werden voll).
Ist die Strömung dort stark und Watwurm oder Pilker? 
Gruß aus HGW


----------



## PopeyeKübo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Trolle hats gut zusammengefasst...war heute draußen...Dorsch eher Mau, Platte war ganz gut da. Bin Freitag wahrscheinlich auch am Start ;-)


----------



## greenkeeper (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gruß in die Runde aus Sachsen.
Wie es aussieht sieht man sich Freitag. Wetter soll ja passen.. Boot für Freitag reserviert, also gehts auch los,
Da wir für Samstag noch kein Wasserfahrzeug gefunden haben(Wattwurm ist defekt), stellt sich die Frage der alternativen.Spinnangeln vom Ufer in der Früh??? Seebrücke am Abend?? oder gibts noch  ne möglichkeit für 2x2 Angler auf nen  Bootstrip.?? Stefan hat mir ja schon gut weitergeholfen, nur leider ohne Erfolg.

Petri


----------



## henry73 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusamen,

wir waren gestern auch draußen. Dorsch gab es gleich am Anfang, wir hatten einen Spot mit ordentlich steinigen Strukturen am Grund gefunden. Direkt darüber waren schöne Sicheln zu sehen. Leider haben wir den Spot nach 2 Driften verfehlt und trotz intensiver Suche nicht mehr wiedergefunden.
Später haben wir uns dann mehr auf Platte konzentriert, es kamen überwiegend Klieschen (ca. 70%), Flundern und auch 3 Schollen ins Boot. Auch dort lief es sehr unterschiedlich, an manchen Stellen gab es gar keine Bisse. Am besten ging es an einer Kante die von 8 auf 14m abfiel. Kontrolle durch die Wasserschutzpolizei gab es nachmittags auch noch. Anbei noch ein paar Bilder.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## mathei (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Henry, hoffe Junior hat Dich nicht wieder nass gemacht . Grins


----------



## henry73 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Doch, ein wenig. Bei den Dorschen lag er eindeutig vorn und später bei den Platten hat er kräftig aufgeholt und am Ende wahrscheinlich die eine oder andere mehr gefangen. Ich hab allerdings nicht genau mitgezählt; er hat auf jeden Fall seinen Spaß gehabt. Aber so soll es ja auch sein, dazu sind Ferien da.
Nun muß ich ihm nur noch Fische sauber machen/filetieren beibringen > das Fangen klappt schon gut.

Gruß

Henry


----------



## pommernjung (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#6Dickes Petri an die Fänger,
und Danke für die Motivationen, ....übermorgen ist ja endlich Freitag!!!


----------



## carp-kutte (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo greenkeeper.

In Kühlungsborn gibt es zwei Bootsvermieter. Ansonsten Seebrücke Rerik ist auch immer ein Versuch wert.
Vieleicht hilft dir das. 

Schöne grüsse Thomas


----------



## smith1337 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

moin an alle Verrückten,

 ich habe auf meinem Zettel meiner Urlaubsplanung für Montag "Dorschangeln" stehen... Revier wird Rerik werden. In welcher Tiefe stehen die Jungs momentan?

 gruß andreas


----------



## henry73 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir waren gestern mit 2 Mietbooten und 4 Mann ebenfalls draußen. Start so kurz vor 9 Uhr, unser Wattwurmspezi hatte früh noch keine Würmer da so das wir etwas warten mussten.

 Trollegrund hat den gestrigen Tag mit "ernüchternd" ja schon sehr treffend beschrieben; bei uns sah es ähnlich aus. Jede Menge Boote auf dem Wasser, gegen Mittag sogar die "Kehrwieder" aus HRO inmitten der kleinen Angelboote. Aber man sah kaum mal eine krumme Rute irgendwo. Wir haben gestern auch sehr viel Zeit mit Suchen verbracht.

Dorsch stand sehr vereinzelt; Größe meist so um die 50-55 cm. Dazwischen mal ein Wittling; aber länger auch mal gar eine Bisse. Im Mittelwasser oder unteren Drittel war immer mal eine schöne "Wolke" von Fisch zu sehen (Hering/Wittlinge?). Aber insgesamt war die Bissfrequenz recht niedrig, sogar auf Wattwurm > selbst die Platten waren nicht einfach gestern.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## pommernjung (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

jo...
nun hat man es auch mal geschafft und ist hier rausgefgahren aber naja es ging ja zum Glück nicht nur uns so#c. 3 mal Biß; aber kein Fisch. Ich dachte erst zu unerfahren in diesem Gewässer usw.|kopfkrat... Leider hatten wir auch keine Wattwürmer mit (gibt es bei uns nicht) sondern nur Tauwurm aber diesen wollten die Platten auch nicht. Aber beim nächsten mal.
Noch mal an alle die geslippt haben- so ruhig und kameradschftlich hat man es nicht oft an einer Slipanlage#6. Ich habe da schon Leute gesehen die sich einfach vorgedrängelt haben (mein Boot muß raus keine zeit mehr).
Bis zum nachsten Mal
Gruß Pommernjung#h


----------



## greenkeeper (1. November 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin, 
kurzer Bericht zum Trip nach Kühlungsborn. Gegen 7:30 waren wir nach 400 km am Leuchturm und konnten da  noch 20 Wattis abschwatzen.  Temperaturen waren bei 2 Grad ziemlich frisch. Egal im Hafen die Boote bezahlt und 8:30 gings los. Früh richtung Westen gefahren. Das fischen erwies sich als mühsam, Fisch sehr vereinzelt und die 8 Dorsche alle so um die 50 cm und eine Scholle. Das zweite Boot hatte 6 Dorsche. Gegen Mittag wie schon beschrieben vertrieb uns die Kehrwieder. Machte direkt halt da wo wir gerade wegfuhren. Also Platzwechel richtung Heiligendamm, und das mit wahnsinns 8 PS:q. Die entscheidung sollte sich als goldrichtig erweisen. Bei 7 m angefangen und sofort Kontakt, schöner Dorsch und 2 Platten. Unser 2tes Boot blieb bei 7-10 m und fing noch paar vereinzelte Dorsche. Ich fuhr einfach auf gut Glück bis auf ca. 18 m und da konnten wir noch ungefähr 15 Dorsche in der letzten Stunde zum mitgehen überreden. der größte ca. 75-80 cm. Kurz vor Ende der Tour umzingelte uns noch ein Schwarm Heringe der an der Oberfläche Nahrung aufnahm. Pünktlich 16:02 im Hafen. 
Leider hatten wir für Samstag leider kein Boot mieten können. Somit ging Samstag nach einem kurzen Besuch der Seebrücke wieder nach Sachsen um einen Heimsieg der SGD zu feiern:m#g|laola:.

#:Wiederholung im Januar geplant.


----------



## Keyless (3. November 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sauber Trollegrund:m,
 das ist doch mal eine schöne Ausbeute und dazu noch in der richtigen Küchengrösse. 
 Achja Petri.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## PopeyeKübo (4. November 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Jaja....der erzählt wieder einen. Lag direkt neben dem Kollegen - er ist einfach ein Angelgott ;-) Was sich hier so leicht liest, war nämlich ne ziemlich zähe Angelegenheit und während er grinsend Fisch an Bord hievte, mühte ich mich noch mit neuen Techniken ab....

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Trolle 40 Fische, ich 4


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. November 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

im liegen wird das auch nix  petri zum Quartette


----------



## vermesser (5. November 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Alter, du hast mit einem hässlichen Seeskorpion auf tote Rute gewonnen  . Na warte.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (5. November 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hehe...ich hatte eh meinen Spaß ;-) An Fischkisten mess ich sowas nie. Aber es ist schon frustrierend wenn man wirft und wirft und wirft und ständig sieht wie der Kollege mit krummer Rute auf seinem Boot steht, dann kommt ne WhatsApp und man sieht nen neuen toten Fisch....aber warte es ab. Demnächst sitz ich wieder am Ende der Nahrungskette und schick dir tote Fische


----------



## elbetaler (5. November 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h Trolle, Popeye und alle, die draussen waren - ein kräftiges Petri!
 Wer dieses Wind-Fenster nutzen konnte, kann sich glücklich schätzen. Und Trolle. du machst mich ja richtig verlegen :l

 Bin schon paar mal gestolpert, weil die Nase immer zur Decke zeigt! 

 Erfolgreiches angeln muss kein Hexenwerk sein. Das ist wie beim Leistungssport, ausgeklammert sind dabei diejenigen, die sich mit der Einnahme leistungssteigernder, verbotener Substanzen, einen unlauteren Vorteil verschaffen wollen. 
 Will man als Sportler aus der Masse hervorstechen, muss man mehr an Training und Herzblut und nicht zuletzt in die Umsetzung investieren, als andere. 
 Natürlich verlangt dieses Vorhaben auch eine gewisse technische Aus- und Aufrüstung. Wobei eine 500€ - Rute nicht automatisch mehr Fische ans Band bringt, als ein 50€ - Stock. Um erfolgreich zu sein, muss man auch ganz einfach mal Glück haben. Den Erfolg zu wiederholen. das ist das Schwierige! Gewässerkenntnis, die richtige Auswahl der "Waffen", Kenntnis über Biologie und Verhalten der Geschuppten, die Einschätzung der Wetterverhältnisse, die Köderführung- und Präsentation........

 und die gehörige Portion Glück natürlich, das gehört alles zusammen. 



 ...Janz wichtich auch: ....sich ruhig mal was abgucken und mit den Augen klauen! Und die richtigen Schlussfolgerungen ziehen, d.h., auch selbst nachzudenken.

 ...und hier auch mal was im Forum mitteilen! Wir brauchen hier keine haargenauen Koordinaten und Spezialitäten posten, weil es entweder missbraucht wird, oder schon am nächsten Tag nicht mehr umzusetzen ist. Anderes Wetter usw. verschiebt die Spots mitunter in Stunden.


----------



## buttweisser (6. November 2015)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo elbetaler,

wie Recht Du hast. Ohne bzw. ohne zuviel Alkohol beim Angeln und mit Köpfchen geht es viel, viel besser. Dazu hab ich noch nen passenden Spruch: "Pilken ist Kopfsache" #h


----------



## blassauge (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na da warte ich gespannt auf den Bericht


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Einfach zum Kotzen, wenn man so was liest. Für jeden Müll hat die EU (also Deutschland) Kohle... Von mir aus können die jedem Fischer der Anrainerstaaten von Januar bis April Verdienstausfall zahlen und in der Zeit das Fischen verbieten. Gibt es denn bei den Fischern keinen Lobbyismus? Zusammenschließen und über abgesprochenen Fangmengen den Preis beeinflussen - ist das nicht der Kapitalismus den wir uns alle wünschen? Als Fischer würde ich doch lieber 10 Kilo für je 10 Euro verkaufen anstatt 100 Kilo für 1 €.


----------



## bombe220488 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich hab das Spektakel auch über AIS verfolgt, verdammt viele Kutter unterwegs zurzeit...

Ich habe da nochmal ein bis zwei fragen.

Wächst denn der Dorschbestand über das Jahr gesehen voraussichtlich an? Also durch fangverbote und Quoten so geregelt das sich der Bestand weiter erholt oder wird er sinken?

Und ich weiß nicht ob es in diesem Thread war aber, bei diesen Ostwindlagen, wirken diese sich in irgendeiner weise negativ aus?
Also durch die Herbstürme ist ja salzhaltiges sauerstoffreiches Wasser eingeströmt was sehr gut ist aber wie ist es bei Ostwinden?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

der bestand soll wachsen, deshalb geringere quoten...aber auf längere sicht, also 3-5jahre...

ohne ostwind kein starker einstrom, denn der ostwind drückt erst das "olle" wasser raus, frisches(salziges
=schweres) wasser wird am boden "reingesaugt" und wenn der wind dann auf west/nordwest dreht, schiebt er weiter frisches wasser nach...

also erst viel ostwind, dann viel westwind...das ergibt große einströme.
(diese einströme haben in unserer ecke aber keinen wirklichen einfluss auf die dorschpopulation...denn hier gibt es immer ausreichend sauerstoff und salz.
selbst im arkonabecken sind die bedingungen eigentlich immer gut genug, erst für das bornholmbecken und vor allem für das gotlandtief sind diese einströme so unglaublich wichtig)


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Einfach zum Kotzen, wenn man so was liest. Für jeden Müll hat die EU (also Deutschland) Kohle... Von mir aus können die jedem Fischer der Anrainerstaaten von Januar bis April Verdienstausfall zahlen und in der Zeit das Fischen verbieten. Gibt es denn bei den Fischern keinen Lobbyismus? Zusammenschließen und über abgesprochenen Fangmengen den Preis beeinflussen - ist das nicht der Kapitalismus den wir uns alle wünschen? Als Fischer würde ich doch lieber 10 Kilo für je 10 Euro verkaufen anstatt 100 Kilo für 1 €.



Moinsens,

Habe gestern das Preisschild bei einem Fischladen in Norderstedt gesehen. Unglaubliche 18,50 Euronen für 1 KG Dorschfilet :c
Mahlzeit :q

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Trollegrund (22. Januar 2016)

In anderen Gegenden sieht es noch viel viel schlimmer aus. Anbei ein Foto das zeigt was zwischen Dänemark und Norwegen abgeht. Gefiltert alles nur Fischerei Fahrzeuge und die kleinen oder die die AIS aus haben sind garnicht mit drauf. 
http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160122/a2c6a4e3e24713a8d79d2522e0b7a014.jpg

Ich hoffe das die Schonzeit in der Ostsee was bringt und eingehalten wird. Die Fische sollen nur ablaichen können. Im Moment sammeln sich die Fische an den Laichplätzen und die Fischerei gestaltet sich recht einfach. Allerdings wird dies auch nicht seit neusten so praktiziert, sondern schon Jahrzehnte, wobei die Anzahl der Berufsfischer heute noch ein Zehntel beträgt wie noch vor einigen Jahren. Hier kostet das Filet direkt und frisch beim Fänger übrigens 7 Euro, ganzer Dorsch geschlachtet mit Kopf 3,60 je Kg


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@SFVNOR... du hattest auch den Beitrag 558 gelesen?


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> @SFVNOR... du hattest auch den Beitrag 558 gelesen?



Ja, habe ich und bin verwundert dass der Fisch nach Holland verfrachtet wird. Dann über eine Auktion zurück nach Bremerhaven und wieder in die Verteilung innerhalb DE und andere Staaten ? Frischer Fisch ? #q
Naja, und jeder möchte einen EUR verdienen aber ich verzichte dann gerne darauf.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich erzähle euch lieber nicht, was mich mein selbstgefangener Fisch immer kostet. Anreise aus Berlin, Ferienwohnung, Würmer, manchmal Boot und dann im Schnitt vielleicht 7-10 Fische pro Wochenende... Und ach, trotzdem träume ich täglich von Laurentia und frage sie immer wieder, wann endlich April ist, verdammte *******!


----------



## henry73 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir waren gestern zu dritt mit einem Leihboot draußen. Allerdings konnten wir erst kurz nach 10 Uhr in See stechen weil die Bootsmotoren bei der Kälte nicht anspringen wollten.

Am ersten Spot ging trotz schöner Strukturen und auch Fisch-Echos nichts, die Bisse blieben aus. Wir haben uns bei den gestrigen Ententeich-Bedingungen dann weiter raus orientiert und konnten dort schöne Dorsche bis ca. 75cm fangen. Allerdings  standen die Fische recht verstreut, man musste fleißig werfen und sie sich doch erarbeiten an diesem Tag.

Alles in allem wieder ein toller Tag bei bestem Wetter auf der Ostee! Was gibt es Schöneres...

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

wer kann, der kann...nä
petri trolle#6


----------



## blassauge (2. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Trolle

Dickes Petri Heil....! Krass...so einen Tag wünsche ich mir auch mal....Ich bin In der Woche vor Ostern mit der Familie in KüBo. Da werde ich es auch mal wieder probieren. Ich drücke die Daumen und bin schon heiss wie Frittenfett:vik:


----------



## Mefomaik (2. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Trolle,schöne Fische!

@ Blassauge:so ne Tage kannst du auch gut mal vom Land aus erleben,auch wenn die Fische dann etwas kleiner sind!


----------



## Kay63 (2. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Trollegrund, vielen Dank für diese "Seelenqualen"!
Ein dickes Petri auch von mir. In gut 2 Wochen komme ich hoch und eröffne meine Saison. Lasst noch ein bischen übrig!


----------



## Windfinder (4. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Trollegrund,
 ich war am Sonntag an der Buk-Spitze und hatte dort null kontakt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Trollegrund
auch von mir ein fettes petri zu den süssen.


@Windfinder
ohne mich #d


----------



## bo74 (6. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

moin. wie schauts aus am trollegrund . bin nach Ostern mit  schwager in kübo. haben bei sailers ein mietboot vorbestellt. wollten auf hering probieren.


----------



## Mulder 80 (9. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin.Wir wollen Ostern mal das Boot aus Thüringen hochziehen.Bin mal gespannt was so geht rings um Kühlungsborn.Wie siehts denn mit aktuellen Plattenfängen aus.


----------



## blassauge (15. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> ...Wenn du Ostern oben bist meld dich per PN......  Grüsse



Hallo Trolle, ich habe eine Mail geschickt. PN leider nicht möglich.


----------



## Trollegrund (15. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi, ich glaub mein Postkasten war mal wieder voll.


----------



## wachtelpups (20. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
ich bin der Uli und habe drei angelverückte Jungs. Nach dem wir die letzten Jahre im Sommerurlaub jedes Jahr einmal mit der MS Vorwärts raus sind, haben wir heuer Lust auf me(h/e)r. Jetzt wollte ich gerne mal fragen, ob sich vielleicht eine Kombi zwischen
Hering, Hornhecht und Dorsch oder Plattfisch machen lässt?
Wie gesagt wir kommen tief aus dem Binnenland und kennen uns nicht so gut in der Ostsee aus. Die Insel Poel wäre ein Ausgangspunkt für uns, da kennen wir alles.
Nach Kühlungsborn ist es da nicht weit.

Der Trollegrund und die Seebrücke klingen für uns interessant.

Grüße aus dem Vogtland


----------



## wachtelpups (21. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
wir denken konkret an das WE um Himmelfahrt, also Anfang Mai. Geht da noch alles,
oder gibt es da schon Einschränkungen. Könnte vielleicht auch ein Echolot borgen, damit könnte man ja den Untergrund scannen. Die Boote scheinen auf den ersten Blick gar nicht zu teuer. 
Würden eventuell 2 Tage vom Ufer/Brücke und 2 Tage vom Boot gehen (so könnten wir bei schlechtem Wetter ausweichen).

Jetzt ein paar Fragen zu Hering und Hornhecht:

Sind die beiden Anfang Mai in Küstennähe und wie kann man Sie finden?
Braucht man zwingend Wathosen in der Brandung oder stehen Sie in Ufernähe?
Überschneiden sich die Aufenthaltszonen der beiden ( könnte man von Hering auf
Hornhecht swichten)?
Kann man auch mit dem Boot in die nähe der Seebrücke um Hering zu angeln?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Trollegrund (21. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,im Mai sollten schon Hornhechte da sein. Ihr solltet die Boote rechtzeitig reservieren da zu der Zeit alles ausgebucht ist. Die Alulatten lassen sich überall fangen. Ob vom Strand oder Seebrücke oder Boot weit draussen auf der See. Am einfachsten mit einer Pose mit Fischfetzen ca. 1,5m tief unter Oberfläche. Kann man auch vom Boot nebenbei bei Dorsch angeln machen. Blinkern oder Spirolino gehen aber auch. Heringe sind vom Boot eher Glücktreffer wenn man auf einen Schwarm stößt. Von der Seebrücke lassen Sie sich nur Nachts fangen. Das Licht lockt Plankton usw. an welches wiederum die Heringe anlockt. Zum Thema Watangeln......ich hab schon mehrere Jahre keine Wathose mehr angezogen. Ich fische nicht gezielt auf Hornhechte. Für mich sind Sie eher Beifang beim Steinbutt und Forellen fischen, aber ein Wathose braucht man für die Fischerei vom Strand nicht zwingend.


----------



## wachtelpups (22. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
hab heute ein Boot mit 15 PS reserviert. Aber der nette Herr von der Bootsvermietung
sagte  mir, dass der Trollegrund schon zu weit weg wäre. Jetzt suche ich nach  einer Alternative in der näheren Umgebung von Kühlungsborn. Hab mal die  Seekarte angeschaut, aber es sieht erstmal alles ziemlich eintönig aus.  So wie ich es erkannt
habe fällt es sehr langsam von der Küste her ab.  Das Boot ist mit einem Echolot ausgerüstet, und auf ein Handheld GPS-Gerät könnte
ich sicherlich die Seekarte draufziehen. Nach welchen markanten Punkten müsste ich
suchen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Silvio.i (23. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@wachtelpups,
 wo hast du denn gemietet?


----------



## wachtelpups (23. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

hab bei Herrn Neugebauer gemietet (Bootsverleih Kühlungsborn).
Herr Neugebauer war nett am Telefon, hat mir aber schon ein bisschen
die Illusion geraubt was zu fangen bzw. überhaupt zu finden.
Klar er hat recht, auf dem Meer gibts keine Schilder und ähnliches.

Bräuchte halt mal ein paar Anhaltspunkte. Der Grund sieht auf der Karte 
halt ziemlich gleichförmig aus (hab bei fleet map nachgesehen).
Kann aber auch sein, dass mein Maßstab zur klein gewählt ist und sich
nichts erkennen läßt.

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## Dachfeger (23. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir waren letzten Donnerstag(17.03.) von Kühlungsborn aus mit dem Kleinboot raus. Einfach raus bis auf 15m und los ging es.
Bis ca. 11 Uhr eigentlich recht gut gefangen. Danach wurde es zäher. Etliche Male gewechselt(17m und wieder zurück bis auf 12). Da haben wir eigentlich bei jedem Halt immer nur einen am Band gehabt.
Zusammen(3 Mann) waren es dann 25 verwertbare(so ab 45cm), die anderen durften wieder baden gehen.
War ein schöner Tag bei Top Wetter. Wenig Wind und Wellen und Sonne pur.


----------



## Silvio.i (23. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



wachtelpups schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab bei Herrn Neugebauer gemietet (Bootsverleih Kühlungsborn).
> Herr Neugebauer war nett am Telefon, hat mir aber schon ein bisschen
> ...



Du bist zu einer Topzeit da. Da werden viele Boot draußen sein. Mit 15 PS erreicht du auch locker den Trollegrund. Muss du aber nicht unbedingt. Einfach Hafen Richtung Nord-Nordost raus und dann treiben lassen. Zwischen 6 und 14m wirst du definitiv Dorsche finden. In der Regel stehen da auch Fischernetze. An denen kannst du dich tiefenmäßig orientieren. 
 Dann kaufst du die noch ein paar Wattwürmer und schleifst die an einer Buttmontage hinterher und du wirst noch ein paar Platten einsammeln. Zwischen ca. 7 und 10m klappt das da nicht. Da sind Seetankfelder.
 Viel Erfolg.


----------



## wachtelpups (23. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Ihr,

vielen Dank für die Info. Bin jetzt wieder optimistischer. Klingt gut was Ihr so geschrieben habt.

Wenn es los geht frag ich nochmal nach, was mir bis dahin eingefallen ist.

Beste Grüße:vik:


----------



## blassauge (24. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich war gestern auf dem TG. War wegen des Windes nicht ganz so einfach. Laut vorhersage gab es eine 3-4 aus West bis Nord. Ab 10.00 Uhr hatten wir ordentlich Welle. Wir hatten jetzt nicht die Masse an Fisch aber dennoch genug. War ein toller Tag mit schaukeliger See. Am Ende konnten 12 Dorsche bis 68cm mit in die Truhe. Nur einer war zu klein < 45cm...
Die meisten gab es auf Gummi und ein paar konnten geschleppt werden. Alle Fische haben wir zwischen 7-12 Meter gefangen. Ich wollte gern noch auf die 20m aber das war mir zu wellig. Das ist es nicht wert gewesen. 
Einen Hammeknaller hatte ich bei 11m. Ein kanllharter Biss auf Gummi. Dann ein Drill mit guter Gegenwehr. Unter dem Boot dann noch eine Flucht und.....bing...ab isser.....#q 
Also ich muss sagen -ohne zu übertreiben- das meine Angel noch nie so krumm war....krasses Teil. Ich komme wieder und kriege dich#6

@ trolle: Danke für die PN


----------



## Wildkarpfen (26. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute nach mehreren Versuchen (Nebel)hat es endlich mit der Angelei geklappt.Die Dorsche wurden schnell bei 9m gefunden und mit Gummifisch im Orange/Schwarz gefangen.Als die Sonne durch die Wolken gekommen ist wurde es mit den Bissen weniger,aber 23 schöne Dorsche sind es am Ende doch noch geworden,


----------



## bo74 (30. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

was los hier. geht keiner mehr angeln ?


----------



## Trollegrund (31. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Im Grunde hat sich seit dem letzten Meldungen wenig getan. Im flachen gibt es die vom Fleisch besseren Dorsche (Sommerlaicher) aber verstreut, im tiefen stehen die Fische dicht zusammen. Ab morgen ist die 6 wöchige Schonzeit für die grossen Schleppnetz Kutter vorbei, ich denke die werden ordentlich Gas geben  zuletzt hatten die Dorsche im tiefen aber abgelaicht bzw waren kurz davor. Platten sind ganz gut da, vom Boot besser. Aber die Flundern sind grössenteils mager und abgelaicht und die Klieschen noch hoch voll mit Laich. Also ist mit den Platten ist in den meisten Fällen nichts anzufangen. Die Fischer werfen fast alle zurück im Moment. Die ersten grossen Steinbutts hab ich gesehen. Heringe vom Boot eher Glückstreffer wenn man auf einen Schwarm trifft. Aber von der Brücke wurden Nachts dicke Heringe gefangen. Maximale Erfolge und Grüsse......


----------



## bo74 (31. März 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke für die Info , Na mal schauen wie das Wetter morgen ist . Vorhhersage sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus


----------



## Wildkarpfen (2. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute mit ein paar Freunden wieder eine Tour vor Kübo gestartet.Wir sind auch gleich in Tiefen von 8-9m gefahren,was auch die Richtige Entscheidung war.Gleich die ersten Würfe brachten schöne Dorsche auf Gummi in Rot /Schwarz wie sie Sonne durch gekommen ist wurde es wieder weniger.Die Dorsche waren  randvoll mit Krabben gestopft,einfach unglaublich.Einige Besatzungen die im tiefen gewesen sind hatten weniger Erfolg


----------



## motocross11 (3. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Waren gestern mit der MS Vorwärts vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs. Hatten mit 13 Anglern insgesamt knapp 60 Dorsche. Waren von unserem Verein aus los. Crew sehr angenehm und alles an Bord auch sehr sauber und ordentlich. Der Bootsmann stand auch gefühlt schon 1 sec. nach dem Biss mit Kescher parat. Ich hatte gesamt 10 Dorsche zwischen 40-60 cm und einen mit 80. Hatte mir mehr versprochen, aber es wird wohl auch an den vielen Fischerbooten gelegen haben?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aesche100 (3. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall!#d


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (4. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi, wer fährt am Freitag/Samstag mit dem eigenen Boot raus und nimmt mich gegen entsprechende Kostenbeteiligung mit? Alternativ könnte man auch gemeinsam ein Boot mieten. Gruß, Micha


----------



## DE4NDR3 (5. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe vor, wenn das Wetter es zu lässt am Sonntag nach Kühlungsborn auf die Ostsee zum Dorschangeln zu fahren. Ich habe mir bei Herrn Neugebauer ein Boot reserviert. Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Lohnt es sich momentan zum Trollegrund zu fahren oder ist es eher sinnvoller (vielleicht auch aufgrund der Bootsgröße und Motorisierung) vom Hafen geradeaus raus zufahren, um schnell auf Wetter Änderungen reagieren zu können. Als wir das Letzte mal draußen waren, sind wir zum Trollegrund gefahren, was sich auch gelohnt hat. Wie ich schon gelesen habe wurde bei 9-12 Metern in den letzten Wochen der Dorsch gefangen, ist das weiterhin so? Ich werde auf jedenfall mein eigenes Echolot mitnehmen. 

 Liebe Grüße aus Schwerin
Andre.


----------



## Trollegrund (5. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Im Moment ist überall Fisch aber eher flach. Wir haben die letzten Tage sehr flach von 2-6m im extrem klaren Wasser richtig gute fette Dorsche und Meerforellen gefangen. Die Boote die im tiefen waren hatten zum Teil wenig Erfolg. Die Platten beissen auch aber etwas tiefer. Zum Teil wurden die letzten Tage schon Tagsüber fette Heringe von der Seebrücke aus gefangen. Fahrt nicht zu weit raus, die meisten Boote überfahren den Fisch.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Uih....cool....hattet ihr auch das Glück Fische auf Sicht zu erwischen?


----------



## DE4NDR3 (5. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Okay danke für die Infos. Lassen sich einzelne Dorsche die am Grund stehen, mit dem Echolot aufspüren?

Liebe Grüße aus Schwerin
Andre


----------



## buttweisser (5. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Trollegrund,

erst einmal Petri zu Deinen Fängen.

Ich bin die ersten beiden Juliwochen in der Nähe von Rerik in Urlaub. Kennst Du da eine Bootsvermietung? Natürlich für ein Angelboot. 

Mit dem Minikutter Wattwurm habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Der hat mich vor ein paar Jahren im November 2 mal versetzt. Ich hatte da Ausfahrten gebucht und wer nicht kam war der, der den Kutter fahren sollte, also der vom Angelladen in Rerik. Einmal war Wind 2-3 und einmal kaum Wind, dafür Nieselregen. Jedesmal stand ich sinnlos im Kühlungsborner Hafen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## buttweisser (5. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



DE4NDR3 schrieb:


> Okay danke für die Infos. Lassen sich einzelne Dorsche die am Grund stehen, mit dem Echolot aufspüren?
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Schwerin
> Andre



Ich glaube, bei 2-6m Wassertiefe eine Echolot zu verwenden ist fast sinnlos, weil die Fläche, die das Echolot erfaßt, zu klein ist. Siehe Video Startseite.


----------



## DE4NDR3 (5. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Okay, wie kann ich dann die Dorsche aufspüren? Einfach auf gut Glück Treiben lassen?
Liebe Grüße aus Schwerin


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (5. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie es vor Kühlungsborn funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich kann Dir mitteilen, wie es vor Langeland funktioniert.

Wenn ich die Leos im Flachen vermute, dann suche eine bestimmte Tiefe (z.B. 16m) und setzte, nach ein paar Würfen, alle 2m Wassertiefe Richtung Ufer um. So bis auf 4m Wassertiefe. Von da aus kann ich ungefähr bis zu einer Wassertiefe von 1,50m werfen.

Wenn bis dahin kein Leo gebissen hat, gehts wieder zurück, aber etwas versetzt zur ersten Strecke und immer hin und her bis ich die Dorsche gefunden habe, oder aufgebe weil ich keine Leos gefunden habe. Aber meißtens klappt es.

.


----------



## buttweisser (6. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Trollegrund,

danke für die Info. Ich google mal nach den Vermietern. 

Eine Frage habe noch: Kann ich im Juli vom Ufer aus noch mit Hornis rechnen? Brandungsangeln ist sicher sinnlos.


----------



## Trollegrund (6. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi,ich befische Hornis nicht gezielt und versuche Sie zu vermeiden. Aber im Juli sind die Fische voll da, ob vom Strand oder weit draussen bis in den Herbst hinein. Brandungsangeln geht auch, mit Auftriebsmontage (langer Seitenarm und Auftriebskörper) kannst du Hornis an der Brandungsrute fangen. Ansonsten besteht immer die Chance einen Aal,Dorsch oder Plattfisch usw zu erwischen.


----------



## Windfinder (6. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Trollegrund,
lohnt es schon vom Strand aus, Dorsche zu blinkern?


----------



## Trollegrund (6. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Es werden hier und da immer mal welche vom Strand gefangen, doll ist es aber nicht. Die letzten Meter fehlen scheinbar. Vom Belly oder Boot wird keine 200m weit vor dem Strand tagsüber sehr gut Dorsch gefangen.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (7. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi ins Board, ich bin am Wochenende in Kühlungsborn und würde gern bei jemandem auf dem Boot mit rausfahren. Beteilige mich selbstverständlich auch großzügig am Sprit. Petri Heil


----------



## buttweisser (7. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Trollegrund,

noch mal danke für die Infos. 

Das Brandungszeug lass ich doch lieber zu Hause. Vor 2 Jahren im Sommer war ich bis nachts um 2 Uhr in Börgerende. Von 30-120 m alle Weiten abgeangelt, ohne einen Zupfer. Damals war die Ostsee aber auch warm wie eine Badewanne.

Ich werde mir mal ein Boot mieten, vielleicht auch einen Tag mit einem Kutter fahren und mit den Kindern vom Strand mal versuchen Hornis zu erwischen.


----------



## elbetaler (11. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Endlich hatte es vergangenen Samstag mal wieder geklappt, den Kühlungsborner Gefilden einen Besuch mit dem Boot abzustatten.
 Mit Sonnenaufgang konnten wir auf die spiegelglatte Ostsee hinaus fahren. Nach fünf Minuten Fahrt schaute ich mal nach dem Kontrollstrahl des Motors, nur so aus Routine. Da entdeckte ich eine Kohlmeise, die sich zitternd knapp über Wasser, am Gestänge des Motors festhielt! Erstmal Gang raus und ganz sanft angefasst, gelang es mir, sie an Bord zu nehmen. Mein Vater staunte auch nicht schlecht. Und jetzt? Ist der Vogel verletzt? Was macht man nun?
 Naja, wir waren wohl gut 400 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Also bin ich in ein Buhnenfeld bei der Seebrücke ans Ufer gefahren, um die Kleine zu den Büschen zu bringen. Halb über´m Strand konnte sie sich aus meiner Hand befreien und flog davon, als wenn nix gewesen wäre.

 Okay, geangelt haben wir dann auch endlich mal, nach dieser kleinen Rettungstat. Im Flachen war kaum was zu machen, obwohl dann doch zwei gute Dorsche (....statt Mefos :m) an den Blinker gingen.
 Haben uns dann meterweise ins tiefere Wasser vorgearbeitet und erst bei zehn Metern gab es wieder Kontakte. War aber ziemlich zähes Angeln, einfach zu wenig Attacken. Vielleicht doch tiefer? Andere hatten wohl auch die Hoffnung und wir gesellten uns zu weiteren ca. zehn Booten, die so bei 15 bis 17 Metern dümpelten.
 Gufis abgelassen, Grundkontakt und BAMMM ! Doppeldrill. Na doll. So ging es dann noch kurzweilig in den Nachmittag. Viele Fehlbisse und einige kleine Dorsche, aber auch ein Dutzend gute Fische, die mit durften, stand dann als Fazit auf der Rückfahrt zu Buche.

 An der Slip war mit Anstehen. Klar, es waren wieder etliche Boote unterwegs und die wenigsten haben einen Liegeplatz. 
 Keine Frage, man muss schon auf paar Dinge beim slippen achten und da hat jedes Gespann seine Eigenheiten. Aber manche eiern da ewig und drei Tage umher und schlafen fast noch dabei ein. Wenn man sich unsicher ist, einfach mal die die Kollegen um Hilfe bitten, dann haben alle was davon, wenn es zielstrebig voran geht.

 ...und wie kann es anders sein? Das Kübo-Orakel kam auch von See! 
 Trolle, obwohl du nicht besonders "nett" zu mir warst und mich mit deinen Fängen ärgern musstest, hat mien Vadder komischerweise nur gut über dich gesprochen. Nun endlich hat er auch ein Bild zu dem Kerl mit den Kiemen. :m


----------



## DE4NDR3 (11. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war wie neulich erwähnt, am gestrigen Sonntag vom Kühlungsborner Yachthafen mit dem Leiboot auf der Ostsee.
Wir hatten tolles Wetter und kaum Wind.
Nachdem ich mein Echolot angebracht und alle Angeln fertiggemacht hatte, ging es los auf die Ostsee, erst mal Richtung Trollegrund. Der Mann vom Bootsverleih meinte das in den letzten Tagen bei 13-14 Metern gut Dorsch gefangen wurde.
Ich hielt mich trotzdem an die Erfahrungswerte von Trollegrund und fuhr erst mal so auf 6 Meter. Ich montierte 2 Deeptail Dancer und schleppte erst mal einige hundert Meter bis ich am ersten Stelle anhielt. Ich versuchte es als erstes mit Möhrchen, gleich der erste Wurf brachte den ersten Dorsch. Dann habe ich an der Stelle alles abgesucht und nichts mehr gefunden. Dann an der nächsten Stele angekommen prompt den nächsten Dorsch am Band. Das war 8.40 Uhr. Das war der letzte Dorsch. Ich habe alles probiert, bis 14 Uhr habe ich keinen einzigen Biss mehr bekommen. Ich versteh es nicht. Wir waren zu dritt aufm Boot und keiner hat danach einen einzigen Biss gekriegt. Wir sind bis hinter Kägsdorf gefahren. Ich habe alles versucht. Ich habe alle Tiefen zwischen 3 und 15 Meter abgesucht. Nichts. Ich habe die 9 Meter Linie abgeschlept. unterschiedliche Köder ausprobiert.
Entweder die Fischer haben richtig zugeschlagen, oder die Fische wollten einfach nicht beißen. Die letzten Jahre lief das irgendwie besser. Ein anderer Angler, der auch draußen war, hatte auch nur 2 Fische. Immerhin etwas. Nicht jeder Tag ist gleich. Ich hoffe das Nächste Mal wird es wieder besser.  Ich habe vor es in 1-2 Wochen nochmal zu versuchen. Vielleicht hat von euch ja noch jemand einen Tipp was ich hätte anders/besser machen können.



Liebe Grüße aus Schwerin

Andre


----------



## elbetaler (11. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Meinen Bericht gelesen?
 Als Anmerkung noch: Schleppen ging fast nix bei uns. Ansonsten hilft es immer, die "Nester" aufzuspüren. Da es aber damit schlecht lief, haben wir lieber viele Stellen abgesucht und bei keinen Bissen nach höchstens zehn Minuten gewechselt. Weder zackig geführte Pilker, noch lahme Gufis, machten einen Unterschied.


----------



## elbetaler (11. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Steppi, nächstes mal komme ich wirklich bei dir längs. Das war am Samstag aus Rücksicht auf Vadders Kondition nicht drin. Aber trotzdem danke im Voraus!


----------



## motocross11 (12. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin, fahre in 3 1/2 Wochen mit Familie und Freunden nach KüBo. Will dann mit nem Kumpel auch einen Tag mal raus zum Angeln. Muss man vorher schon ein Boot buchen beim Verleih oder kriegt man da spontan noch was? Alternativ haben wir auch ein 3,60m Schlauchboot mit 15PS Aussenborder, dass wir eigentlich nicht mitnehmen wollten, da wir eigentlich doch ne festes Boot leihen wollten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DE4NDR3 (12. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane am Samstag, einen erneuten Versuch zu starten.
Vielleicht habe ich eine Woche später ja mehr Glück.
Welche Windrichtung ist eigentlich optimal? Anscheinend war Ostwind nicht so doll. Und beziehen sich die Tiefenangaben auf den Trollegrund oder auch auf das Gebiet direkt vor Kühlungsborn? Ist es ratsam, bei den aktuellen Temperaturen eher langsam und träge zu fischen?

Liebe Grüße aus Schwerin
Andre.


----------



## Twisterman (13. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

"Fangerfolge" vom Sonntag kann ich bestätigen. Wenn ich schon mal Zeit habe....
Mit dem Mietboot vom Hafen Kühlungsborn raus und mit Mühe und Not 2 50er Dorsche.
Was mir auffiel, dass wahrscheinlich bedingt durch den auf Ost gedrehten Wind zum einen das Boot schnell driftete und anscheindend auch ordentlich Strömung war. Angeln in der Abdrift war auf 10 Meter Tiefe mit 50grJig trotzt dünner gelfochtener Schnur kaum möglich, bzw. hatte ich kaum Grundkontakt.
Na aber es gab ordentlich Gesichtsfarbe und frische Luft.


----------



## DE4NDR3 (24. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor am 30. April erneut auf die Ostsee vor Kühlungsborn zu fahren. Letztes Wochenende wurde mir leider wegen dem starken Wind das Boot abgesagt. Sind die Dorsche weiterhin im flachen anzutreffen? 

Liebe Grüße aus Schwerin
Andre.


----------



## Trollegrund (25. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Derzeit ist leider kaum eine genaue Aussage möglich. Die gesamte letzte Woche war wegen des Wetters kaum ein Fischer oder Angler draussen auf der Ostsee. Die Fischer haben im Salzhaff gut Hering und Hornhecht gefischt. Wenn doch mal ein Boot draussen war, waren die Dorsch Fänge übersichtlich die Platten immer noch sehr mager. Ich selbst hab die ersten beiden Ansitze auf Steinbutt gemacht aber (nur) Meerforellen Flundern und Hornis als Beifang gehabt. Der einzige gute Steinbutt hat wenige Meter vor der Landung gesiegt und den Köder im letzten Moment ausgespuckt. Bei dem derzeitigen Wetter ist leider auch keine verlässliche Vorhersage möglich.


----------



## DE4NDR3 (25. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Okay Danke für die Info.
Klingt ja nicht so doll.
Mal schauen ob das Wetter am Samstag gut genug ist, um rausfahren zu können. 

Liebe Grüße aus Schwerin 
Andre 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (26. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde,

wir waren zu zweit vom bis 22.- 24.04. in Kübo. Boot war für drei Tage im voraus im Sailor's Inn bestellt. Service war gut, besonders Rolf hat uns am Strand sehr gut betreut.

Am Freitag mit viel Wind aus NW war an eine Ausfahrt nicht zu denken. So sind wir erstmal an den Strand, um in der Brandung zu starten. Nach sechs Stunden 6 Dorsch und 5  Butt zu zweit war zwar nicht sooo schlecht, aber die sehr guten Bdingungen ließen mich auf mehr hoffen. Ja, der Mensch und sein gieriges Wesen...

Am Samstag haben wir die aufgepeitschte Ostsee erst einmal ruhiger werden lassen und sind gegen 12:00 Uhr nach einem gepflegten Frühstück rausgefahren. Ohne Echolot oder GPS verließen wir uns auf unser Gespühr, fuhren geradewegs raus und fingen bei ca. 8-9 Metern Tiefe einfach an. So konnten wir auch auf Anhieb einige Dorsche überlisten. 

Leider frischte es wieder zusehends aus N/NW auf und weiße Schaumkronen auf den Wellen signalisierten uns, dass wir leider nach nur 90 Minuten Angelzeit zurück ans Ufer mussten. Sicherheit geht vor. Das Anlegemanöver am Strand war dann auch schon wieder mal grenzwertig... Aber 6 ü-50er waren ein guter Anfang. Wir hofften auf den Sonntag.

Am letzten Tag waren wir dann von 11 bis 16 Uhr auf dem Wasser. Vorher und am Ende wieder viel Wind und Welle,aber die kurze Angelzeit wurde gut genutzt. 

Mit längeren Driften von 10 auf 8 Metern sammelten wir mit der Faulenzermethode 18 Dorsche ein, drei schöne Fische um 65 dabei. Tote Rute lief fast gar nicht, sonst ja oft der Bringer. Heute wollten die Bartelträger nach allen Regeln der Kunst verführt werden.

Krebse, Garnelen, Heringe, Aalmuttern fanden sich in den Mägen, die  Dorsche waren scheinbar nicht auf eine bestimmte Nahrung fixiert. 

Kopyto Relax gelb-orange oder grün-orange in 8 cm am 3/0er 28- oder 35-gr-Kopf brachte mir die meisten Fische, andere Farbkombis waren aber auch erfolgreich, Hauptsache mit einem Orangeanteil. Auf die größeren 11er-Gummies gab es vermehrt Fehlbisse.

Wie so oft nach starkem Wellengang waren die Fische weit verstreut, was uns den Plotter nicht vermissen ließ. Auch andere Boote waren erfolgreich.

Wieder ein schönes Wochenende in Kühlungsborn, auch wenn wir für das nächste Mal uns ein halboffenes Boot vom Hafen aus nehmen werden. Die Boote sind für die Ostsee nach unserem Empfinden zu klein und damit keine optimale Wahl, wenn es eben doch mal mehr als zwei Windstärken gibt. 

Allen, die bald wieder fischen gehen, eine schöne Zeit, passende Winde und ein dickes Petri Heil.

Carsten


----------



## elbetaler (28. April 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo NBF #h

 danke für deinen Bericht, sehr gut nachvollziehbar und unterhaltsam. Petri zu euren Erfolgen und was mir besonders gefallen hat, dass es nicht so in erster Linie um das "Fleischmachen" geht, sondern - gesund und munter einen schönen Angeltag auf See zu erleben. Ein paar schöne Fische sind dann die Zugabe.
 Es kommt auch gut rüber, dass das Wetter immer zu beobachten ist und man es sowieso nicht ändern kann. Lieber verzichten, als für immer auf See zu bleiben.

 ...hätte euch jedem noch ne fette Mefo gegönnt, quasi als "Zeichen" #6


----------



## Silvio.i (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gestern bei (angesagt) perfektem Angelwetter mit neuem Schlauchboot von Börgerende aus nach Kühlungsborn gestartet und Fisch gesucht. Bis um 13:00Uhr geschleppt. Keine Mefo, kein Hornhecht. Lediglich ein kugelrunder Dorsch ist bei 3,5m Wassertiefe eingestiegen. 
Danach auf der Suche nach Dorsch und Plattfisch. Ging recht schleppend. Und bei NO-Wind von 2-3 mit Strömung aus Westen war die Angelei alles andere als einfach. Die meisten Dorsche hatten wir zwischen 16 und 18m.
Am Ende waren es ca. 25 Dorsche bis fast 80cm. Wobei mein Kumpel mit den Bedingungen besser klar kam und folgerichtig fast doppelt so viele Dorsche wie ich hatte und auch die größeren. Dafür hatte ich noch zwei schöne Platten. Hier kann ich Trollegrund nicht bestätigen. die beiden waren richtig fett. Wie auch die Dorsche. Einer hatte noch im Boot 5 Heringe ausgekotzt.


----------



## Trollegrund (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri! Das klingt nach einem herrlichen Tag auf See. Ich hab auf meinem GOC Seefunk Zeugnis Lehrgang auch sehnsüchtig aus dem Fenster geschaut und hätte lieber ein paar Spots abgeklappert statt Wochen lang Englisch zu pauken. Futter ist auf jeden Fall genug im flachen wie man am Sonntag von der Seebrücke sehen konnte, auf Fast kompletter Länge zog sich der Schwarm Tobse. Die Angler sind zufrieden. Die Fischer weniger, viele Platten aber von 4 Kisten nur 1 verkaufsfähig. Im Salzhaff dagegen wohl fast nur fette Platten. Dorsche sind überall von flach bis tief aber keine Schwärme. Auf den üblichen sandigen Spots (noch) relativ tief sollten auch mehr Steinbutts liegen als im flachen. Hornhecht ist im Freiwasser noch vereinzelt, im Haff fangen die Fischer gut Horni. Aber um Hornhechte und Platten (bis auf Steinbutt) mache ich eh einen großen Bogen. Am Vatertag wird die Hölle los sein auf dem Wasser [emoji12] Alkohol hat auch auf dem Wasser nichts zu suchen. Gab in Kübo schon Vatertage an denen die Väter nicht zurück nach Hause kamen. Haut was raus.....


----------



## Trollegrund (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ausnahme Zustand heute auf dem Wasser. Kurz vor 9 und das Hafengelände steht schon voll mit Trailern und die nächsten stehen Schlange. Wie erwartet bei dem Wetter, viel Spass und fette Beute! Wäre schon wenn die heimlichen Mitleser auch mal berichten würden. Schönen Vatertag!


----------



## fredolf (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Trolle
 Ich bin auch so ein "heimlicher"....
 Aber wir sind so selten bei Euch da oben sind - da muss man einfach alle lesen was Interessant ist !
 Wie auch die Hering/Hornhecht-und die Wismar oder Rostock- Seiten ... 
 Und die schonen Fischbilder  - cool !#6
 Ich hab meistens nur Landschaft zum Anbieten, da wir nicht immer was fangen. 
 Na denn - lasst mal noch was drin !
 Petri !
 #h


----------



## wachtelpups (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,

in die Runde! Wir sind jetzt vor Ort. Waren heute Watfischen vom
Strand und auch an der Seebrücke leider ohne Erfolg.

Haben für morgen noch ein Boot vom Sailers Inn ergattert.

Wie lief es den heute so? Wo sollten wir es morgen probieren?

Beste Grüße


----------



## DE4NDR3 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich war am letzten Sonntag zusammen mit einem Kumpel draußen. Wir starteten um 8 Uhr vom Yachthafen in Kühlungsborn mit einem Leihboot. Zuerst schien nichts zu gehen. Die Fischer haben Stellnetze in mehreren Reihen vor der Seebrücke platziert. Bis 11 Uhr haben wir es in den Tiefen zwischen 6-12 Meter probiert. Einer mit Gummi und der andere mit Beifänger und Pilker. Wir haben nicht einen Biss gekriegt. Dann haben wir uns entschlossen deutlich tiefer zu fahren. Bei 20 Meter haben wir angehalten und auf Anhieb den ersten Dorsch gefangen. So ging es weiter bis wir um 14 Uhr das Boot wieder abgeben mussten. Mit Driftsack konnte die 20 Meter Linie gut ausgenutzt werden.  Es wurden am Ende 27 Dorsche, die wir mitnehmen konnten. Alle die kleiner als 45 cm groß waren, haben wir wieder zurück gesetzt.  Auf Gummifisch ist nicht ein Dorsch eingestiegen. Als ich dann auch auf Beifänger und Pilker umgestiegen bin, hat auch bei mir der erste Dorsch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
Als Beifänger ging am Besten eine gelb/orange Dorschfliege. Als Pilker hat ein 75 g Grün Orange Pilker am Besten funktioniert. Die Vorfächer mit Dorschfliege habe ich selbst gebunden.

So ging ein schöner Tag mit reichlich frischer Luft, fantastischem Wetter und gutem Fang mit einem langen Abend in der Küche zu Ende. 

Liebe Grüße aus Schwerin
Andre 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wachtelpups (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,

waren heute draußen. Für uns Landratten erst schwierig, das ganze geschaukele.
Haben auf Höhe des Riesenrades zwischen 8 und 12 Uhr mehrere Driften gemacht,
nach Westen. Meine beiden Jungs und ich hatten in der Zeit ca. 10 Dorsche, von denen wir 5 mitnehmen konnten. Bei uns gingen Orange Gummifische mit Köpfen von 40 bis 60 g.

War für uns ein SUPER Angeltag

Wir danken allen für die guten Tipps.:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Wildkarpfen (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute auf 7-9m bei frischem Wind und Sonnenschein mit einem Kumpel 30 schöne Dorsche gefangen.Am besten lief es auf Gummifisch in Silber und Rot/ Schwarz.Alle Dorsche waren voll mit Krabben,die Bisse waren sehr spitz deshalb gab es auch viele Aussteiger.Es war ein schöner Angeltag was am nächsten So wiederholt wird.


----------



## elbetaler (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#6 Petri Wilder! 

 Ich frage mich nur, wie du es immer schaffst, einen so tollen Angeltag, nur mit drei Sätzen zu beschreiben!? 
 Wenn du sonst "andere Leute" ausfragst, nimmst du dir dabei doch auch viel mehr Zeit. Naja, wer mehr wissen will, kann ja nachhaken. Stimmt schon. 
 Ausserdem kann man sowieso vermuten, dass es entweder sehr wenige  Boardies nach Kübo zum angeln schaffen zu fahren, es überhaupt zu wenige Boardies gibt, oder eben viele nur zu faul zum schreiben sind etc.!?

 Wir waren am Freitag mit meinem Boot vor Ort. Obwohl ich einen anderen Bereich anvisiert hatte, fiel dann doch wieder die Wahl auf Kübo. 
 Zwei weitere Besatzungen schickten sich gegen 6Uhr an, ihre Boote zu Trailern, ansonsten war noch himmlische Ruhe (...war ja schließlich ein harter Feiertag):q
 Die ersten Spots sind ja schnell erreicht und wir wollten erstmal ganz flach anfangen. Die beste Zeit verging fast fischlos, bei zwei bis fünf Metern wurde geblinkert und gufiert, und mit Fliege probiert, bis wir dann bei acht bis neun Metern einige Dorsche überlisten konnten. 
 Umso mehr es auf Mittag zuging, desto mehr nahm sich der Wind auf und begann, eine kleinbootfeindliche Welle zu basteln. Der Bereich um die 12 Meter erwies sich mittags als fängig, aber ohne Driftsack wäre es Blödsinn gewesen, weiter zu angeln. Halb drei "ritten" wir zu Hafen zurück, mit sehr schönen Fischen in der Box und leichtem Sonnenbrand.
 Übrigens war viel Krautmist im Wasser, was sich ja besonders gut beim wobbeln macht! (|gr  :m


----------



## motocross11 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin, bin grad in kühlungsborn. Wo lohnt es sich in der Nähe auf Hornhecht? Direkt im Bereich Seebrücke oder doch eher etwas fahren? Danke im vorraus


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elbetaler (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|bigeyes Hey Trolle!

 Ich werde mich jetzt nicht zu deinen haltlosen Falschaussagen und Diffamierungen äußern, das hebe ich mir auf, wenn du wieder gesund bist! :m

 Beste Grüße und baldige Genesung! Auch von meiner besseren Hälfte alles Gute.
 Tut mir echt leid. So schnell kann es gehen.


----------



## Kay63 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde,

meine bessere Hälfte und ich waren am Sonntag auch draussen. Wir haben bei 14 m ganz gut gefangen, bis es uns einfach zu ungemütlich wurde. Gegen Mittag haben wir abgebrochen. Im Oktober sind wir wieder oben. Bis dahin wünsch ich allen gute Fänge!


----------



## uwe Leu (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo wir waren über die Feiertage in Kuhlungsborn das Horni Gebiet ist ja eher Wismarer Bucht; Wohlenberger Wieck;Poel, aber mir war es zu riskant weil mit Dorsch sieht es da nicht gut aus.
Wir haben Sonntag östlich vom Hafen zufriedenstellend geangelt bis Höhe Börgerende und dann mit Driftstopp zurück treiben lassen.
Alles so 8 - 14 Meter tiefe.
Denk an das Schleppverbot 1000 Meter vor Küste, es wurde Ende April abkassiert.
Viel Spass.


----------



## weserstein (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin. Sind gerade in heiligenhafen und hatten bei der ersten ausfahrt leider keinen dorsch gefangen. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ich hätte ja nach Pfingsten gerne wieder mit einem Bericht gedient, aber aufgrund der angesagten Wetterlage bleibt das Boot zu Hause


----------



## Wildkarpfen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Echt zum Kotzen,ich wollte auch aber bei dem Wind werde ich wohl auf die Seen ausweichen müssen.


----------



## DE4NDR3 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

können die Wetterdienste den Wind überhaupt über mehrere Tage sicher Vorhersagen? Ich denke das wird nicht so sicher stimmen. Ich habe in Kühlungsborn für Montag ein Boot reserviert. Ich hoffe ja immer noch das sich die Vorhersage noch ändert. Mal schauen, aber bei Windstärke 4-5 macht angeln vom Kleinboot eh nicht mehr so viel Sinn. Bis wann geben die beim Bootsverleih eigentlich die Boote raus?

Liebe Grüße aus Schwerin
André  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wildkarpfen (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Bei NW-N ab Windstärke  3 wird es Grenzwertig. Bei den anderen Windrichtungen bis zur guten 4 sollte es kein Problem sein. Also abwarten und hoffen,es kommen wieder bessere Tage.


----------



## Kay63 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



DE4NDR3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> können die Wetterdienste den Wind überhaupt über mehrere Tage sicher Vorhersagen? Ich denke das wird nicht so sicher stimmen. Ich habe in Kühlungsborn für Montag ein Boot reserviert. Ich hoffe ja immer noch das sich die Vorhersage noch ändert. Mal schauen, aber bei Windstärke 4-5 macht angeln vom Kleinboot eh nicht mehr so viel Sinn. Bis wann geben die beim Bootsverleih eigentlich die Boote raus?
> 
> ...



Hallo André,

die Vorhersagen sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Sicher musst Du am Vorabend noch mal beim Vermieter anrufen, um nachzufragen. Beim Bootsverleih in Kübo sind auf der Webseite die Boote angegeben mit einer Zulassung bis Windstärke 6 bzw. einer Wellenhöhe von 2m! Wenn man es pragmatisch sieht, könntest du bis dahin angeln; da bekommt das Wort Flugangeln eine ganz neue Bedeutung!
Letztendlich solltest Du am Tag der Ausfahrt eine Entscheidung treffen.

Grüße und gute Fänge
Kay


----------



## julirec (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Nachdem ich im März schöne Meerforellen vor Kühlungsborn fangen konnte, würde ich nun gerne nochmal in nächster Zeit mit dem eigenen Boot dort hin, wenn das Wetter passt. Nun meine Frage an die Glücklichen vor Ort, ob es sich noch lohnt auf Mefo oder ob die sich schon zurückgezogen haben, um den Hornies den Vortritt zu lassen?
Ich wäre über jede Info dankbar

Viele Grüße!!!!!


----------



## aesche100 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Du hast vollkommen Recht.
Die haben nur die Dollarzeichen in den Augen. Allerdings sind die Boote und Motoren top. Das ist nicht überall so. Ums Angeln muß man sich selber kümmern. Null Info. Ich miete nur noch, wenn das Wetter passt. Sonst kennen die keine Kulanz. 
Der Bootsvermieter in Vitt auf Rügen ist da eine positive Ausnahme. Ihm sind die Leute nicht egal!



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war ja plötzlich völliger Ententeich als der Wind drehte. Es karrte zwar mächtig Strom aber ein Kumpel ist noch kurzfristig auf den Teich und hat sehr gut Dorsch und ein paar feiste Köhler gefangen. Sehr flach,als ich auf der Seebrücke stand konnte man hinter den Pfeilern sogar Strudel sehen so ein Druck war im Wasser.  Als ich noch für einen der beiden Vermieter im
> Ort gearbeitet habe war die gesetzliche Auflage Max. 5 Windstärken. Das waren aber andere Zeiten. Mittlerweile betrachte ich das Verhalten der neuen Vermieter eher stellenweise als skrupellos. Keiner von beiden Vermietern angelt selbst! Ich hab den Mitarbeiter dieses Jahr schon 2x angesprochen das er doch nicht ernsthaft Boote raus geben will. Wir hatten an beiden Tagen 6-7 aber ablandig. Für den Laien vom Strand aus ruhige See. Antwort war "ich hab doch keine Ahnung" und "die Boote müssen laufen" ok dachte ich mir (ich hab schon beruflich gefischt und täglich Boote raus gegeben da gab es besagte Vermietung noch garnicht.) Liebsten hätte ich unser DGzRS Boot schon startklar gemacht. Die Boote waren an den Tagen nach höchstens einer Stunde zurück. Vom hören sagen weiss ich das das ganze angeblich Methode hat da die ersten 3 Stunden so oder so bezahlt werden müssen. Auch wenn man bei einer 4 noch fahren kann macht es mir persönlich keinen Spass mehr ständig Grundkontakt zu suchen und den Spot ständig wieder neu anzufahren statt konzentriert den Köder zu führen.


----------



## junglist1 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wahnsinn, das Echo Bild ist echt mal krass. Waren heut von Fehmarn aus los und konnten leider nix derartiges finden ;-)
Petri


----------



## käptn brass (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Alter!!! Ich muß immer noch heulen das ich nicht mit war#q
Wir sehen uns auf der Brücke.

Gruß Käptn brass


----------



## fredolf (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin !
Tolle Bilder !
Mal noch ein Foto vom 12.5. - leider nur mein altes Handy.
Das Wetter täuscht - es war ca. Windstärke 4-5 und die Wellen waren ca70 / 80cm hoch. 
Mir ist schon beim Zuschauen schlecht geworden.|uhoh:
Nach ca. einer Stunde sind die Angler dann abgedreht und zurück Richtung Kübo gefahren.
Respekt !!!

Zum Blinkern vom Strand aus viel zu viel Seitenwind und massig Kraut im dem braunem Wasser am Ufer.

Petri !


----------



## Wildkarpfen (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gestern gestaltete sich die Dorschjagd recht schwierig.Wir begannen unsere Suche im flachen bei 6-8m konnten aber nur zwei Dorsche fangen,danach war Sense.Danach ging es raus bis 21m Echos waren reichlich,aber kein Kontakt also wieder umsetzen.Bei 16m sehr gute Anzeigen und reichlich Bisse auf Gummi und Wattwurm. Nach  14 schönen Dorschen ein paar Wittlingen und Platten wurde der Angeltag beendet


----------



## buttweisser (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Trollegrund
Die Echos sehen ja aus wie in einem Anglermärchen. 

Ich bin die ersten beiden Juliwochen oben und will mal mit dem Kleinboot raus. Soviel ich weiß, sieht es aber mit den Parkmöglichkeiten im/am Hafen von Kübo eher schlecht aus und das Angelzeug muß mehrere hundert Meter, vorbei an den ganzen Urlaubern, geschleppt werden. Wenn man dann auf dem Rückweg noch paar Dorsche hat und die Sonne knallt, wird die Angelegenheit sicher stressig.

Kannst Du mir einen Parplatz empfehlen? Ich kenne nur den am Ende vom Hafen, also neben der Bimmelbahn.

Danke und Gruß Uwe


----------



## Trollegrund (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*









 nur mal so Bilder vom Tag für die Kübo Fans aus der Ferne. Es kommen hier ein paar windige Tage auf uns zu. Wer gern Flundern angelt, ab auf die Seebrücken....


----------



## raute89 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri zu den Fängen ;-)

 ab wann gilt das Schleppnetzverbot?  3 Seemeilen vom Ufer?


----------



## TittanW (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Trollegrund,
hier eine kleine Nebenfrage von mir:q
Kannst Du mir etwas zu Deinem Boot sagen? (Fabrikat/Maße/max. Motorisierung) Gerne auch per PN
Ich suche z.Z. ein brauchbares Konsolenboot für die Ostsee.
Danke und Gruß
Chris


----------



## buttweisser (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin  Trollegrund,

danke für die Infos.

So richtig anglerfreundlich scheint mir der Hafen und die gegend von Kübo nicht zu sein, zumindest nicht für Gastangler. Da ich allein, oder mal mit Frau und Tochter aufs Meer will, ist mir das geschleppe vom und zum Parklplatz ein bissl zu viel. Und dann noch in der Sommerhitze, da leidet ja die Qualität der gefangenen Fische auch noch mit. Ich glaub ich versuchs lieber in den Morgenstunden vom Land aus, der eine oder andere Horni fürs räuchern wird schon hängenbleiben. Das heißt, wenn ich einen Parplatz finde, wo ich nicht gleich ein Vermögen an Parkplatzgebühr entrichten muß.

Zum Dorsch angeln werd ich wahrscheinlich doch eher auf einem Kutter anheuern.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## banzinator (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Fahrt doch nach Rerik. Der Angelladen Wattwurm fährt auch jeden Tag.


----------



## raute89 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gibt es eig in der Nähe (Slippe Marina) einen kostenlosen Parkplatz, wo man halt mal 5 min gehen muss?


----------



## Trollegrund (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

kostenlose Parkplätze gibt es hier fast garnicht. Um den Hafen jedenfalls nicht. Die kosten halten sich aber mit 0,50-1 Euro pro Stunde noch im Rahmen. Auch da wird an anderen Orten genau wie die Slipanlage deutlich mehr verlangt. Die Slipanlage in Rerik gehört der Gemeinde und ist Kostenlos führt aber ins Salzhaff. Bis man auf der Ostsee ist hat man das selbe verfahren als wenn man in Kübo trailern würde wo die Ostsee zwischen den Mölenköpfen beginnt.


----------



## banzinator (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Irgendwo weiter vorne parken eventuell. Fulgengrund fällt mir ein. Oder Aldi vorne.


----------



## derporto (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Für einen Stellplatz im Parkhaus/Parkplatz hinter dem Edeka (Koordinaten über Google Maps: 54.151135, 11.762668 ) verlangt man 8 € pro Tag. Was ich noch für moderat halte für KüBo'sche Verhältnisse. Fußweg zur Marina ca. 4-5 Minuten, zur Seebrücke 3 Minuten, zum "Ortskern" KüBo-Ost 2 Minuten. Nehme ich gerne für Tagestrips nach KüBo um kein Vermögen auszugeben, einen sicheren Stellplatz für mein Fahrzeug- und alles fußläufig erreichbar zu haben.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## uwe Leu (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

HAllo Raute, lustig lustig "kostenloser Parkplatz" passt nicht mit Ostsee zusammen, ich habe seit Jahren ein Boot mit Wehmut denke ich an Zeiten in den Mann mit dem Auto und Trailer ans Wasser kam ob See oder Ostsee, es war einmal.
In Kübo kostet Slipppen 9 € Parken 6 € *wenn noch was frei ist*, in Boltenhagen kosten Slippen 20,- € dafür Parken 1 Tag mit Trailer incl. an den Hallen.
Auf Poel Slippe nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und gesperrt. 
Ja es ist schon erbärmlich, was dem Angler des einzigsten für die Ostsee zahlenden Bundeslandes geboten wird.
Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht, sehe ich uns Meckis bald nach SH zum Ostsee Angeln fahren.
Aber im Herbst wird es wieder freier.
Petri Heil


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



uwe Leu schrieb:


> In Kübo kostet Slipppen 9 € Parken 6 € *wenn noch was frei ist*, in Boltenhagen kosten Slippen 20,- € dafür Parken 1 Tag mit Trailer incl. an den Hallen.
> 
> Petri Heil






boltenhagen slippen und parken ingesamt 15 euronen, vg


----------



## uwe Leu (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo war letztes Jahr habe 20.05.16 für Slippen bis 7 Meter 20,-€ und für 1 Nacht liegen lassen 14,80 € gezahlt.
Insgesamt 34,80 € ist so aber war gut Zielfisch Hornhecht gut beangelt.
Gruß


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

das kann gut sein,  boote bis 5m bist du mit 15€ dabei.


----------



## uwe Leu (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja so ist das wer lang hat, muss lang hängen lassen.


----------



## buttweisser (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



uwe Leu schrieb:


> HAllo Raute, lustig lustig "kostenloser Parkplatz" passt nicht mit Ostsee zusammen, ich habe seit Jahren ein Boot mit Wehmut denke ich an Zeiten in den Mann mit dem Auto und Trailer ans Wasser kam ob See oder Ostsee, es war einmal.
> In Kübo kostet Slipppen 9 € Parken 6 € *wenn noch was frei ist*, in Boltenhagen kosten Slippen 20,- € dafür Parken 1 Tag mit Trailer incl. an den Hallen.
> Auf Poel Slippe nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und gesperrt.
> Ja es ist schon erbärmlich, was dem Angler des einzigsten für die Ostsee zahlenden Bundeslandes geboten wird.
> ...



Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich behaupte die Gegend ist anglerunfreundlich. Ich angle sehr gern in der Brandung und fahre lieber nach SH als nach Meck.-Pomm., obwohl ich dabei weiter fahren muß. Da fühl ich mich als Angler einfach wohler.

Es liegt vielleicht auch an der Bäderlandschaft und den Reichen und Schönen, die sich um Kübo breit machen wie die Heuschrecken. Da stören wir dummen Angler nur. Die Grundstückspreise sind nicht umsonst so hoch.


----------



## derporto (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dies scheint aber tatsächlich eher eine subjektive Wahrnehmung von dir zu sein. Offene Unfreundlichkeit gegenüber Anglern habe ich tatsächlich in KüBo noch nicht erlebt. Eigtl. eher im Gegenteil. Wenn ich dort mit meinem Brandungszeug die Strandstraße oder Ostseeallee entlangschlurfe finde ich dort viel mehr dem Angeln gegenüber offen eingestellte Menschen als z.B. bei uns im Inland. Es wird einem oft mit einem freundlichen Petri Heil begegnet auch von Nichtanglern, es wird sich für die Fänge interessiert, die Touris (ja selbst die vermeintliche "High Society") sind ebenso oft angelinteressiert, was ich natürlich auf der Brücke aber auch in der Brandung am Stadtstrand sehr oft zu spüren bekomme. Für andere ist das ja nix, ich finde es die meiste Zeit recht angenehm, begegne den Touris offen und freundlich und habe dadurch gerade in KüBo schon sehr viele nette Menschen kennengelernt, viele ein bisschen fürs Angeln begeistern können aber auch Vorurteile gegenüber Anglern abbauen können. Die Einheimischen sind gegenüber Anglern sowieso sehr offen, da oft selbst angelnd oder zumindest durch die Nähe zum Meer zumindest mit einem viel selbstverständlicheren Umgang mit Anglern gesegnet. 

Alles in allem ist KüBo zwar teuer und schick aber alles andere als anglerunfreundlich. Dass die Seebrücke weiterhin nur sehr geringen Angelbeschränkungen unterliegt (obwohl sie das "Zentrum" dieses mondänen Badeortes ist) zeugt auch von einem gewissen Verständnis der Obrigkeit für die Angler oder zumindest für deren wirtschaftliche Bedeutung für Stadt und Region. 

Mfg Dennis


----------



## buttweisser (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich hab mich wahrscheinlich  nicht richtig ausgerdückt. Ich meine nicht die Menschen, sondern das Umfeld. Da ist SH meilenweit voraus.


----------



## buttweisser (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Und zu Seebrücken, da habe ich meine eigene Meinung. Da muß ich nicht unbedingt angeln. Ich finde, gerade im Sommer, sollten dort nur Kinder angeln dürfen.


----------



## banzinator (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich behaupte die Gegend ist anglerunfreundlich. Ich angle sehr gern in der Brandung und fahre lieber nach SH als nach Meck.-Pomm., obwohl ich dabei weiter fahren muß. Da fühl ich mich als Angler einfach wohler.
> 
> Es liegt vielleicht auch an der Bäderlandschaft und den Reichen und Schönen, die sich um Kübo breit machen wie die Heuschrecken. Da stören wir dummen Angler nur. Die Grundstückspreise sind nicht umsonst so hoch.



Am parken eine Anglerunfreundlichkeit fest zu machen finde ich zu weit her geholt. Man muss ja nicht nach Kborn fahren. Schau dich mal an der Küste um, die ist unendlich lang mit 1000 guten Stellen in der Brandung.


----------



## wachtelpups (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin in die Runde,

wir waren Anfang Mai das erst mal in Kübo. Uns hat es sehr gut gefallen.
Die Parkgebühren sind für ein See Bad angemessen. In der Großstadt
zahlt man da deutlich mehr und keiner regt sich auf.
Ja es geht schon etwas mondäner zu als auf dem offenen Land.
Wir liefen die ganze Zeit in Bw-Klamotten rum und keiner hat sich dran
gestört. Auf der Seebrücke hatten wir einige Gespräche mit anderen 
Urlaubern. Keiner hat uns angepöbelt, alle waren nett.
Wir werden wieder kommen, das steht fest.

Aber anstatt sich über Parkgebühren und sonstiges die Köpfe heiß zu schreiben, sollte man sich lieber Gedanken machen, wie man der ge-
planten täglichen Fangbegrenzung entgegentritt. Die wäre nämlich für
Angler aus dem Binnenland weit weg von der Küste schlimmer.

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## buttweisser (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



banzinator schrieb:


> Am parken eine Anglerunfreundlichkeit fest zu machen finde ich zu weit her geholt. Man muss ja nicht nach Kborn fahren. Schau dich mal an der Küste um, die ist unendlich lang mit 1000 guten Stellen in der Brandung.



Dazu fällt mir gleich Kägsdorf ein, da ist im Sommer nachts parken verboten. Sicher wegen den Dreckschweinen, die dann nachts ihren Müll liegen lassen. Dazu gehören auch und vor allem Nichtangler. Aber lassen wir dies und freuen uns auf schöne Stunden am Wasser, so lange es noch geht. Irgendwann wird uns noch das Luftholen in der Natur verboten.


----------



## vermesser (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Meine Güte, es gibt X Parkplätze am Wasser oder zumindest dichte bei, die nix oder fast nix kosten. Wenn es nicht grade im Zentrum von Kübo in der Hauptsaison ist. 

Bisher kam mir Kübo null anglerunfreundlich vor...Seebrücke, Hafen...Strand...alles kein Thema. 

Allerdings (erwartet das wirklich jemand) wird die Infrastruktur nicht für Angler optimiert...dazu sind wir zu sehr Randgruppe. Ich hätte auch gern ausreichend kostenlose Parkplätze direkt am Hafen und ne kostenlose Slippe für mein nicht vorhandenes Boot...Seebrücke mit integrierten Rutenhaltern und mehr Platz und Treppen ans Wasser zum Keschern...ein Angelladen mit 24 Stunden frischen Ködern vor Ort wäre cool...aber hey, so wie es ist, ist es auszuhalten und gut machbar. 

Nebenbei...in vergleichbaren Orten wie Warnemünde ist es doch nicht anders...keine kostenlosen Parkplätze, nicht unbedingt dicht am Angelplatz...und auch da kosten die Slippen...


----------



## banzinator (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wittenbeck, Börgerende, Nienhagen, Heiligendamm gibt genug gute Stellen wo es nix bzw. fast nix kostet.
Ich habe mich noch nie an sowas gestört. Ich meine ihr gebt alle tausende Euros für Tackle und Boote aus bzw. der Urlaub hier oben bei uns ist auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Dann sind die 15€ fürs Slippen und 8€ fürs parken am Tag wohl auch noch drin.
Ich klink mich hier aus. :vik:


----------



## derporto (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



vermesser schrieb:


> Meine Güte, es gibt X Parkplätze am Wasser oder zumindest dichte bei, die nix oder fast nix kosten. Wenn es nicht grade im Zentrum von Kübo in der Hauptsaison ist.
> 
> Bisher kam mir Kübo null anglerunfreundlich vor...Seebrücke, Hafen...Strand...alles kein Thema.
> 
> ...



Sehr wahre Worte. Wobei man vieles von deinem oben Erwähnten in KüBo ja sogar vorfindet. Wenn man sich eben nicht gerade in der Strandstraße oder Ostseeallee bewegen muss. Jedoch gibt es gerade in der Strandstraße bis hoch zum Karpfenteich unzähliche Ferienwohnungen mit kostenfreien Stellplatz. So quartiere ich mich praktisch nur dort ein, oft sogar nur in 50 m Entfernung zur Seebrücke. Alles gut -und zumindest wenn man kein 4-Sterne-Apartment braucht- zu recht fairen Preisen machbar, vorallem außerhalb der Hauptsaison. Die Yachthafenresidenz ist auch eine gute Anlage, buchbar über Kübo Travel (siehe Google). Dort gibts frisch sanierte Wohnungen mit Balkon, oft Meerblick, freiem Stellplatz und Wifi zu Preisen von 35 € (Nebensaison) bis 80 € (Hauptsaison). Und das mit sehr kurzen Wegen zu Marina, Seebrücke und Strandstraße. 

Ich persönlich habe mich in KüBo nicht nur anglerisch schon seit langem verliebt und bin so oft es irgendwie geht dort oben. 

Mfg Dennis


----------



## vermesser (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



banzinator schrieb:


> Wittenbeck, Börgerende, Nienhagen, Heiligendamm gibt genug gute Stellen wo es nix bzw. fast nix kostet.
> Ich habe mich noch nie an sowas gestört. Ich meine ihr gebt alle tausende Euros für Tackle und Boote aus bzw. der Urlaub hier oben bei uns ist auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Dann sind die 15€ fürs Slippen und 8€ fürs parken am Tag wohl auch noch drin.
> Ich klink mich hier aus. :vik:



Genau so sieht es aus. Wenn es sein muss, kann man sogar in der Hauptsaison kostenlos parken.

Und wenn man clever ist, kauft man ne Tageskarte zum Parken (Bö zum Beispiel, wenn man vor 18.00 da parkt zum baden) und verkauft sie zum halben Preis weiter, wenn man abbaut. Dann kostet ein Tag parken da 2.50...Ein Pilker ist teurer.

Und es gibt ja kostenlose Stellen. Nur halt nicht unbedingt hinterm Deich an der Slippe im Ort.

Anglerunfreundlich ist hier oben (fast) nix, aber natürlich wollen die Gemeinden etc.mit verdienen.

Was kostet denn allein das Angelzeug und ggf.die Wattis?

Und es gibt auch Stellen, wo man sich das Ticket einfach spart und hofft, das keiner kommt. Und häufig klappt das.

Und wenn ich für "parken in der Grünanlage" beim dritten Mal einen Zehner zahle... Who cares   . 3.33 am Tag... Geht doch  .


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sieht aus, als ob sich die Parkplatz-Diskussion wieder beruhigt hat-schön so.

Wenn jemand ne Info zu Brandungsfängen in der Gegend hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Denn ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich in 4 Wochen das Zeug mit einpacken soll oder nicht. Manchen Sommer geht halt was mit der Brandungsrute und oft aber auch nicht. 

P.S Aal interssiert mich dabei eigentlich nicht. #h


----------



## derporto (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als ob sich die Parkplatz-Diskussion wieder beruhigt hat-schön so.
> 
> Wenn jemand ne Info zu Brandungsfängen in der Gegend hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Denn ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich in 4 Wochen das Zeug mit einpacken soll oder nicht. Manchen Sommer geht halt was mit der Brandungsrute und oft aber auch nicht.
> 
> P.S Aal interssiert mich dabei eigentlich nicht. #h



Platte und Hornis gehen um diese Zeit immer. Platte etwas tiefer, also insbesondere von den Seebrücken, gern auch aktiv mit Buttlöffel, insbes. bei hohen Temperaturen.

Horni wird auch noch gehen, nicht mehr in der Schwemme wie aktuell aber wahrscheinlich werden noch 3-10 Fische pro Tag drin sein, je nach Bedingungen.


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke für die Info. Ich werde es im Urlaub einfach mal probieren und dann mal was dazu schreiben, dauert aber mindestens noch 4 Wochen. #h


----------



## banzinator (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Waren vor 2 Wochen. Könnten 10 Platten um die 35cm landen in 3h.


----------



## M-V Angler (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir waren heute zu zweit von Meschendorf aus auf dem Trollegrund. Bei 12m hatten wir zwei Nemos und sind auf Grund des auffrischenden Windes wieder in's Flache gefahren. Bei 6 m hatten wir noch einmal 4 versprengte Dorsche.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute auch dort gewesen und nicht einen Fisch bekommen.Selbst die Wattwürmer wurden nicht beachtet,wir versuchen es von 6-19m mit Gummi und Wattwurm.Nach 5h auf rauher See und 0 Fischkontakt haben wir dann abgebrochen.Jetzt die Frage,woran hat das gelegen ??? Wetter, keine Fische, Fischer, keine Lust oder zu blöd


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#hOder alles? Macht euch nichts draus. So läuft es manchmal. Beim nächsten Mal rappelt es wieder! Ahoi


----------



## Trollegrund (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi, man muss dazu sagen das heute auch extreme Bedingungen herrschten. Ich war heute auch mit einem Boardi draussen. Trotz 2 Driftsäcken hatten wir  fast 3km/h Drift. An dem Spot an dem wir gefischt haben war sehr viel Fisch aber konnte wegen der Strömung kaum gezielt befischt werden. Die erste Drift brachte gleich 5 Dorsche ins Boot. Ich hab mit Beifänger und 350g Blei gefischt. Als dann das DGZRS Boot Konrad Otto mit Vollgas raus fuhr beschlossen wir die Tour nach 2 Stunden angeln trotz vollem Echolot  abzubrechen. Die Dorsche waren heute wieder hoch voll mit Sprotten aber im Schnitt deutlich kleiner als vor 2 Wochen. Es wurde von einigen großen Kuttern geschleppt in den letzten Tagen. Ein Kutter war auch am Horizont zu sehen wie er seine Kreise zog. Interessanter Weise war wie die letzten Tage kein AIS auf den Schleppern eingeschaltet. Am letzten Montag konnte ich eine Spende von 2100 Euro aus meinen Spenden Aktionen an die Seenotretter überreichen. Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr 2 Tragen für Schwerstverletzte beschaffen konnte wurde in diesem Jahr von den aktuellen Spenden die Aussetz Vorrichtung für das Beiboot auf dem Kreuzer Theo Fischer im Darßer Ort erneuert werden.  Gruss Trolle


----------



## Trollegrund (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*


----------



## Keyless (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri @Trollegrund,
 so muss das. Beim nächsten grossen Zug bin ich(hoffentlich) dann auch wieder dabei.Kann nur etwas dauern, da ich Montag wieder auf mein geliebtes Schiff aufsteigen darf.
 War übrigens Montag nach unserer Tour noch Brandeln, Ergebnis 14Platten und ein verrenkter Rücken (habe mich beim Werfen wohl etwas übernommen:q) ,Dienstag bin ich mit ach und krach alleine aus dem Bett aufs Klo gekommen.
 Ich werde,glaube ich,alt.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Trollegrund (17. Juni 2016)

Aha,na dann hoffe ich das dein Rücken wieder Fit ist wenn du Montag auf große Fahrt gehst. Dann hast du deine (rest) Wattis ja gut angelegt. Sobald ein wenig Wind weht werden die Platten sofort wild. Letzten Woche war ich auf der Seebrücke gucken, während ich eine rauchte kamen 5 Doubletten Flundern raus. Am nächsten Tag war wohl total flaute.  So ist angeln, jedes mal anders. Bei unserer Tour 3kmh Drift und gestern 0,0. Das Boot liess sich wieder perfekt auf dem Fisch parken (runter und ran) du weisst was ich meine. Die beiden Mitfahrer von gestern sind sehr zufrieden in die Heimat gefahren. Alles gute und bis zum nächsten mal. Gruss Stefan (Foto Ü60 Scholle )


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

am mittwoch bin ich mit martin und david zum fischen nach kühlungsborn gefahren, dieses mal aber nicht als bootsführer sonden als navigator, naja das ist wahrscheinlich ein bischen anmaßend, denn ohne die unterstützung von @ trollegrund wäre wir wohl an den fischgründen vorbeigeschippert, an dieser stelle nochmal`s ein gr0ßes dankeschön für die vielen info`s.
die wasserfläche vor kübo ist gewaltig und macht ein bischen ratlos, aber wir tasteten mit hilfe der marker stück für stück an den fisch heran, um uns herum waren viele bootebesatzungen die nicht wirklich erfolgreich waren, kurzerhand sonderten wir uns von der masse ab und siehe da, die  erste dorsche nahmen unsere gummis, ab dann war es fast ein kinderspiel.
davit und ich fischen mit jeweils zwei ruten, eine mit butsystem und die andere mit gummi, zeitweise war dies nicht möglich, denn die plattfische waren sehr aggressiv. gefangen wurden kliesche, flunder, glattbut und eine einzige scholle, die dosche waren alle gut genährt, nicht allzugroß bis 65cm.
gegen 15:00 uhr waren die kisten bis an den rand gefüllt und wir fuhren heim. 
bilder habe ich dieses mal keine für euch. sorry, im eifer des gefecht`s habe ich dafür keine zeit gefunden.
einziger wermuhtstropfen war die kontrolle der wapo, unser bootsführer hatte seine papiere vergessen und durfte dieses mit 15€  "honorieren"
ein tolles revier, leider etwas zu weit vom heimatort entfernt, aber wir kommen im herbst nochmal zum plattfischangeln vorbei.


----------



## Silvio.i (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ..., nicht allzugroß bis 65cm...



Schon schlimm, diese kleinen Ü60 Dorsche 



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ....ein tolles revier, leider etwas zu weit vom heimatort entfernt, ...



Doppel "Ja" von mir :vik:

 Bis morgen, wenn es das Wetter und @Trollegrund zulassen!


----------



## MS aus G (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Trollegrund,

mach das mal bitte nicht, mit dem "kürzertreten". Ich bin zwar niemand, der Tipps erhaschen möchte, da ich eh erst wieder im November an die Dänische Ostsee komme, aber Deine Berichte sind absolut top!!! Es macht großen Spaß die Berichte zu lesen!!! Das mit den Tipps erhaschen ist nicht nur hier im Trolle-Trööt so, da sind auch andere Ostsee-Trööts nicht anders und wenn dann niemand mehr was schreibt, bleibt so einiges auf der Strecke!!!

Deshalb von mir: Mach bitte genau so weiter!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## derporto (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ahoi und dickes Petri Heil! Freut mich das ich etwas helfen konnte. Ich stimme euch zu.....tolles Revier. Von oben sieht zwar alles gleich aus aber von unten bietet unsere Ecke hier alles was sich Angler und Fische sich wünschen. Tiefes Wasser, sandige Ecken, Muschelbänke, Steinfelder,Berge und Täler Hänge und grobe Geröll Felder.  Ein Fischer erzählte mir gerade das gestern wohl mehrere dutzend Boote draußen waren. Schade das zwar die Anzahl der Klicks hoch ist an Leuten die Tips erhaschen wollen im Aschluss üblicher Weise aber keine Rückmeldung kommt. Ich werde hier dann wohl auch etwas kürzer treten. Die Jungs aus Kappeln und Maasholm haben die Woche auch mehrere Hundert Kisten Dorsch weg gezogen. Sollte sich jemand über häufige Abrisse ärgern.....allein in den letzten Tagen sind wohl 2 Schleppnetze abgerissen. Da draussen muss mittlerweile der ganze Grund voll liegen. Es gibt mittlerweile Ecken da kann man sich das montieren des Köders sparen und ihn lieber gleich so rein werfen. @ Silvio die Tour machen wir ein anderes mal. Grüße



Ich würde es auch sehr schade finden wenn du hier kürzer treten würdest. Wir hatten bisher keinen tiefergehenden persönlichen Kontakt hier. Aber ich lese deine Beiträge außerordentlich gerne. Denn deine Beiträge sind sympathisch und voller Wissen. 

Du hast das Privileg in einem Ort zu leben und zu arbeiten für den ich gerade erst vor einer Woche einen 800 km Tagestrip hinter mich gebracht habe, nur des Angels und der Seeluft wegen. Zu dem ich immer zurückkehre, manchmal 30 Mal im Jahr, so oft es eben geht.

Das macht mich neidisch. Aber wer sein Wissen und sein Wesen so gerne und aufrichtig mit anderen teilt wie du darf das auch. Und noch dazu bekomme ich jedes Mal ein wohliges (Fern-)heimatliches Gefühl wenn ich von dir und deinen Erlebnissen in Kühlungsborn lese.

Jetzt aber genug der Schmeichelei, teile weiter mit uns #h

LG Dennis


----------



## Christian2512 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Trolle,

mir geht es auch genauso. Ich lese hier die Einträge immer gerne schaffe es aber nur einmal im Jahr an die Ostsee und dann geht es meistens mit Kutter raus.
Sonst bin ich einige Male im Jahr noch an der Nordsee. 
dementsprechend kann ich leider nicht so viel berichten. 

Bitte schreibt aber weiter. Es macht immer Spaß hier zu lesen bevor man wieder selber los kann.

Wenn ich dann los komme schreibe ich fast immer!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Kay63 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

vom Trollegrund lese ich auch gern, sowohl vom Seegebiet, als auch von Dir Trolle. Mit dem Schreiben ist das so eine Sache, wenn man nur 2 oder 3 mal im Jahr oben ist. Meist schreib ich dann ein paar Zeilen, die natürlich nur auf meinen eigenen Erfahrungen beruhen. Schön wäre es, wenn Du und natürlich auch die anderen vor Ort von Euren Erlebnissen berichten würdet. Ich verstehe natürlich den Grund für die Zurückhaltung.
Mal sehen, wie es generell mit der Angelei in der Ostsee weitergeht; es bewegt sich ja aktuell so einiges.
Ich wünsche allen krumme Ruten und viel Spaß vor Kühlungsborn!
Kay


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

wenn ihr mögt schaut mal in diesen trööt, ich habe dort ein video vom plattfischangeln auf dem trollegrund hochgeladen...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4540255#post4540255


----------



## Trollegrund (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke für die Mühe solche Aufnahmen zeigen zu können. Die Platten scheinen sich überall doll vermehrt zu haben. Als ich letzte Woche den Fischer in Barhöft traf und er 26 Kisten Schollen auf ein paar Stellnetze hatte vor Hiddensee hab ich echt gestaunt. Da würde man wohl kaum Sand sehen vor lauter Platten.  War gerade beim morgendlichen Fischer Treff zum schnacken. Die fischen bei uns nicht drauf weil zu viele zu mager sind und durch das warme Wasser zu viel Algen im Wasser sind die das Stell Netz zu setzen. Heisse Diskussion gab es um die Schlepper, das die ständig ihre Netze am Trolle abreissen und liegen lassen finden alle schlimm. Es klang sogar durch das einige ein Verbot der Schlepperei in der Ostsee ganz befürworten würden.  Gruss Stefan


----------



## derporto (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Danke für die Mühe solche Aufnahmen zeigen zu können. Die Platten scheinen sich überall doll vermehrt zu haben. Als ich letzte Woche den Fischer in Barhöft traf und er 26 Kisten Schollen auf ein paar Stellnetze hatte vor Hiddensee hab ich echt gestaunt. Da würde man wohl kaum Sand sehen vor lauter Platten.  War gerade beim morgendlichen Fischer Treff zum schnacken. Die fischen bei uns nicht drauf weil zu viele zu mager sind und durch das warme Wasser zu viel Algen im Wasser sind die das Stell Netz zu setzen. Heisse Diskussion gab es um die Schlepper, das die ständig ihre Netze am Trolle abreissen und liegen lassen finden alle schlimm. Es klang sogar durch das einige ein Verbot der Schlepperei in der Ostsee ganz befürworten würden.  Gruss Stefan



Steht ein generelles Schleppnetzverbot in der Ostsee denn zur tatsächlichen Debatte? Evtl. in einem Zug mit den drastischen Fangquotensenkungen für 2017 und dem angedachten Baglimit für Angler?


----------



## PopeyeKübo (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hast ja Recht Trolle...werde mich bessern und hier wieder regelmäßiger schreiben. Aber zu meuiner Entschuldigung muss ich auch sagen, durch das "tolle" Wetter und viel beruflichen Stress hatte ich in dieser Saison erst 4-5 Bootsangeltage....


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

wer mag schaut nochmals in diesen trööt, 
ich habe ein weiteres sehr aufschlußreiches plattfischvideo vom trollegrund hochgeladen und ins board gestellt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4540718#post4540718


----------



## buttweisser (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja schönes Video. Ich bin schon total aufgeregt, am Sonnabend gehts nach Zweedorf bei Rerik. Hab mir auch schon verschiedene Vorfächer gebastelt. Paar normale Einhaken für den Buttlöffel, dann so ähnliche Vorfächer, wie das Dega Surf Nr. 1, also mit relativ kurzen Mundschnüren. Und dann noch 2 mal Wishbone, natürlich fürs Boot etwas geändert.


----------



## buttweisser (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

So Jungs, heute wird gepackt und morgen geht es an die Küste. Ich hoffe nur, das ich in Kübo mal ein Boot mieten kann und nicht schon alles reserviert ist und das das Wetter nicht zu windig wird fürs Kleinboot.

@ Trollegrund
Ich hab mir einen kleinen Klapptrolli besorgt. Da passen Pilktasche und Zebco-Angeleimer gut drauf, somit wird der Weg vom Parkplatz zum Hafen relativ einfach. Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal.

Viele Grüße #h


----------



## Kay63 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Heil Buttweisser, wenig Wind und dicke Fische!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich habe für So auch ein Boot bestellt,aber bei der Wettervorhersage(Wlind) wird das nichts werden.


----------



## banzinator (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wollten auch am WE raus, Wind sieht sehr bescheiden aus.


----------



## buttweisser (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Petri Heil Buttweisser, wenig Wind und dicke Fische!



Danke, wird schon was werden.

@Trollegrund

Bin angekommen und danke für die Infos. Ich hab die Windmeldungen auch verfolgt und deswegen doch noch mein Brandungsgeschirr eingepackt - zumindest eine Rute mit Rolle. Vielleicht könnte ja, durch den anhaltenden westl. Wind, doch der eine oder andere Butt sich zum Fressen in Ufernähe überreden lassen.

Mit der Angelei vom Boot wirds wahrscheinlich erstmal nichts werden. Werde kommende Woche halt mal auf nem Kutter anheuern und sehen was geht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## PopeyeKübo (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja wir warten hier alle und scharren mit den Füßen - aber bei dem Wetter fahren auch wir Einheimischen mit etwas größeren Booten (Ich habe fast 10m Länge) nicht raus. Es ginge vielleicht - aber man wird so durchgeschaukelt, dass es keinen Spaß macht. Und mit dem Kleinboot ist es einfach gefährlich. Also genießt ein wenig Brandungsangelei (Nachts auf Aal kann ab und zu mal schöne Fänge bringen) oder fahrt mal ein wenig ins Inland von MacPom....wir haben tolle Seen und von Karpfen über Barsch, Hecht, Schlei bis Aal ist alles dabei....leider lässt das Wetter momentan einfach nichts anderes zu.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Und Trolle: irgendwann müssen wir das Projekt Äsche gezielt beangeln mal angehen. Wir kennen da ja jemand, der Fliegen binden kann ;-)


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

z.B. ich, aber ne Fliege für Meeräschen habe ich auch noch nicht gebunden, war bis jetzt einfach kein Bedarf da.In den Mittelmeerländern fangen die Einheimischen Meeräschen mit Weißbrot, oft noch mit zerquetschten Sardinen/Sardellen angereichert. Ich hab diese Fische in Kroatien als Allesfresser kennengelernt. Überall wo Abwasser ungeklärt ins Meer gelaufen ist, haben sich die Äschen den Bauch voll Nudeln und anderen div. Speißeresten geschlagen -sehr appetitlich. 

Popeye, auch Dir Dankeschön für die Infos. Irgenwas wird schon werden, auch wenn ich zum Fam.-Urlaub da bin, es kribbelt schon in den Fingern. Werd mich zuerst mal um nen Kutterplatz kümmern. D.h., wenn mich meine 3 Weiber ziehen lassen.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute auch nicht auf der Ostsee gefahren,lieber auf einen Binnensee geangelt und schöne Barsche gefangen


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri,
schöne Fische habt Ihr da gefangen.

Kutter habe ich vorerst aufgegeben. Entweder voll oder keiner geht ans Telefon. Deswegen habe ich mir Wattis besorgt, die ich heute Abend/Nacht an die Krabben verfüttern werde. Falls nicht doch mal ne Flunder schneller ist. Jetzt muß ich nur noch guggn an welchem Strand der Wind draufsteht.


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hoffentlich dreht der Wind noch auf 
West. Der Südwest streichelt das Ufer nur. Muss aber erst mal ans Wasser fahren (6km) und kontrollieren.


----------



## buttweisser (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Es hatt doch geklappt in der Brandung. 3 Flundern mit einer Rute ist besser wie nix. Die Beißzeit war relativ kurz, alle Bisse inerhalb von 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wunderbar...das freut mich für Dich! Auf die Flotte freu ich mich schon Trolle....und dann wieder Flottenführer spielen...Motor an...mal 500m umsetzen...alles folgt ;-)


----------



## buttweisser (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich will immer ein Bild der 3 Flundern hochladen, hab aber absolut keine Ahnung wie das geht. Also jetzt sollte eins dabei sein. Hoffentlich hats geklappt.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri! Wie groß sind sie denn und an welchem Strand warst du? @all: gibt es weitere Erfahrungsberichte von Brücke oder Brandung? Sofern das mit dem Wind so mies bleibt, will ich am Samstag wenigstens vom Ufer angreifen. So von nachts bis morgens. Lohnt sich blinkern auf Dorsch in der Dämmerung noch? Ahoi


----------



## buttweisser (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin und danke Jungs.

War in der Teufelsschlucht. Musst aber mit Krabben rechnen und entsprechende Vorfächer wählen. Die Beißzeit war ca. 21.45-23.00 Uhr. Alle Bisse verwertet 35,34 und 32cm und eine kleine Flunder, alles mit einer Rute, da ich nur eine Brandungsrute mitgenommen habe. Als 2. Rute habe ich meine Pilkrute umfunktioniert, aber die war bei Wind 4 und bissl Seegras überfordert.  Wurfweite ca. 80m.


----------



## Mefomaik (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] 

Das ja kaum zu ertragen so ne schei....! Entschuldigung ,aber da kommt echt alles hoch[emoji35] 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Trolle, aber wichtig ist doch das die paar Fischer eben jetzt von uns Anglern befreit werden.....dann können sie ganz in Ruhe alles tot fischen...


----------



## uwe Leu (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo ja in Meschendorf ist ein Campingplatz von dem Du auch das Schlauchboot rein bekommst.
Viel Glück


----------



## Northcoast (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie immer aufn Punkt gebracht, thx Trolle!


Hier noch was zum Laichverhalten der Dorsche...wen es interessiert..


----------



## buttweisser (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja Trolle, das was du da schreibst, ist leider die bittere Wahrheit und zwar seit Jahren und daran wird sich so schnell auch nichts andern. Diese Raubfischer zerstören nicht nur die Dorschbestände, sondern auch die Existenzen der kleinen regionalen Fischer, die ohne diese riesigen Grundschleppnetze fischen, und von den Leuten, die vom Angeltourismus leben.

Morgen fahr ich mal mit der Vorwärts von Timmendorf raus, ich bin schon neugierig, ob ich überhaupt einen Dorsch zu sehen bekomme.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Käpt'n Schmidt der Alte Haudegen  mit seiner Vörwärts wird dich schon zum Fisch bringen, einer der Besten überhaupt.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja man kann leider nicht viel machen. Immer gut beobachten, immer Beweismaterial sichern. Kutter fischt innerhalb von 3 SM zum Ufer mit Schleppnetzen: Video, Anzeige. Fisch wird illegal angelandet (Kisten verlassen z.B. in Kühlungsborn das Boot): Video, Anzeige. Kutter reißen Stellnetze ein oder halten nicht 100m Abstand: Video, Anzeige. Wenn wir das alle machen und konsequent durchziehen, lohnt es sich nicht mehr für sie und sie bleiben, wo sie hingehören: in Kappeln. Am besten auch immer direkt die Wasserschutzpolizei rufen....die Behörden so lange nerven, bis sie anfangen diese Kutter zu jagen.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

[FONT=&quot]Um noch einmal einige Punkte zu nennen: auf die ihr achten könnt:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
1. Ist AIS aus, ist die hochgradig verdächtig - da lohnt ein zweiter Blick

2. Südlich Grömitz bis Pelzerhaken gibt es einen Abschnitt / Streifen der von Schleppnetzfischern befischt werden darf!
Östlich der Linie Pelzerhaken Spitze bis Brodten Riff Spitze ist das Schleppfischen erlaubt.

*Bei Beobachtungen von Schleppnetzfischerei westlich der o.a. Linie (vorm Klinikum, Hansapark usw.) bittet die WaPo um eine Meldung.*[/FONT]


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@popeye: Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich viele Bootsbesitzer deinem Enthusiasmus anschließen werden. Liest man deren Fangberichte, so sind doch die meisten von denen auch nur darauf aus alles abzukloppen, was sie bekommen können und zwar so oft wie möglich, das Boot muss sich ja rentieren. Außer ein paar Meckereien wird sich die Unterstützung für dich und ein paar wenige Andere in Grenzen halten. Ist sich eben jeder selbst der nächste!


----------



## PopeyeKübo (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Kaulsdorfer Das Problem wird sein: kucken wir uns das jetzt 3 Jahre an, ist rund um Kühlungsborn alles tot. Dann können die Jungs ihre Boote alle verkaufen - Angelsport wird es dann hier wegen Sinnlosigkeit nicht mehr geben. Man kann einen Bestand deutlich schneller zerstören als man denkt und wenn wir uns nicht gegen die Fischfabriken wehren, werden sie auch unsere Region zerstören und weiter zur nächsten wandern...


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Verbringe ich doch auch ganz gern mal eine Nacht in der Brandung oder einen Tag auf dem Leihboot, um ein paar Dorsche mit nach Berlin zu nehmen. Nur fehlt mir der Glaube, dass du auf Unterstützung bauen kannst. 
Du hast ja ein paar Verstöße geschildert, die es zu melden gilt. Reicht das denn aber? Gibt es nicht genug legale Wege für diese Kutter, um das Revier um Kübo abzufischen? Falls ja, haben Kommunalpolitiker dann überhaupt die Möglichkeit einzugreifen?


----------



## Weiserhai (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Habe was gehört von über 200kisten hatt ein Schlepperpärchen gefangen (vor Kühlungsborn):-(|gr:


----------



## buttweisser (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> Käpt'n Schmidt der Alte Haudegen  mit seiner Vörwärts wird dich schon zum Fisch bringen, einer der Besten überhaupt.



Ja hat geklappt - 15 Stück. Immer kleine Trupps. Ging bis ca. 10.30 Uhr ganz gut, danach fast nichts mehr.  Der Käp'n Schmidt hat seine Sache gut gemacht.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ buttweisser    Dickes Petri von mir


----------



## Frankko (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Was können wir tun um diesen maßlosen Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten?
Welche Macht haben wir Angler in der Rolle als Wirtschftsfaktor? 
Reicht es nur traurig zu sein und zu resignieren?
Wann kommt eine Partei die unsere Interessen vertritt oder gibt es diese Partei schon? Wenn nicht, welche Partei nimmt sich unserer Probleme an? Wer vertritt unsere Interessen?
Lauter Fragen.
Herr Backhaus spricht von einer Fangmengenbegrenzung. Auch für Angler. Warum nicht.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nur um es nochmal klarzustellen: hier geht es nicht um politische Lösungen - die helfen nicht bzw. sind schon da. Es geht hier darum, dass die aus Kappeln und Co. kommenden Schlepper illegal Fisch entnehmen und einen Dreck auf Gesetze geben. Es geht also darum, Wilderern das Handwerk zu legen. Dafür brauchen wir keine Lobby - wir müssen einfach aufmerksam Jagd auf diese Kriminellen machen und die örtlichen Fischer unterstützen - die sind nämlich auf unserer Seite...

Ein weiterer Punkt den ich angehen werde (und ich hoffe viele ziehen mit): ich werde im Hafen Kühlungsborn immer wieder darum bitten, den Schleppern das Anlegen zu untersagen. Wir sind eh ein Sportboothafen wo kommerzielle Schiffe nichts zu suchen haben. Und ich denke wir müssen nicht noch Wilderern Unterschlupf gewähren. Also alle immer bitte den Hafenmeister und Co bitten, das Anlegen zu untersagen....kommt da nämlich Druck von allen Bootsbesitzern, wird das vielleicht dazu führen, dass die Kutter deutlich weitere Wege haben....


----------



## buttweisser (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Erst mal Danke fürs Petri.

Also für mich ist klar nachvollziehbar, was Popeye und Trolle hier schreiben und vor allem, wie man den Raubfischern begegnen bzw. ihre Vergehen melden sollte. Das Problem ist nur, das fast nur Einheimische das tun können. Also Fischer, Angler, sonstige Bootsbesitzer und Behörden der Region. Gastangler haben da kaum eine Chance, diese Räuber anzuschwärzen, weil kaum einer sich mit den Gesetzen und Regelungen für die Berufsfischer auskennt und auch nicht feststellen kann, ob das AIS an oder aus ist. Da müssen die Behörden endlich aufwachen und handeln. Ich hoffe sie lesen hier auch mit.

Das Nachfragen beim Hafenmeister, was die fremden Fischkutter hier wollen, ist aber immerhin möglich.

Jetzt versuch ich erst mal für Mittwoch ein Boot zu bekommen, damit ich endlich mal meinem Neffen das Meeresangeln zeigen kann. Der Wind soll ja relativ ruhig werden.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Yup....glaube Mittwoch ist alles auf dem Wasser was schwimmen kann ;-)


----------



## bombe220488 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> geht wieder los....nach durchqueren der Fehmarn Sund Brücke wird das AIS auf Minimum
> runter geregelt bzw Offline geschaltet......




Sehr witzig, als ich das gerade im Marinetraffic gesehen habe musste ich sofort an diesen Thread denken und habe einen Screenshot gemacht... zu spät |rolleyes


Sind die Schlepper denn dieses Jahr besonders oft hier oder geht das schon über Jahre?

Westlich von Fehmarn läuft es ja dieses Jahr teilweise extrem schlecht mit dem Dorsch deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Mefomaik (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wenn kein Fisch mehr da ist ,kommen auch keine Fischkutter mehr....Leider dann zu spät für die Fische und die Natur,uns Angler und vielen einheimischen die vom Tourismus leben

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nautik (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



PopeyeKübo schrieb:


> Yup....glaube Mittwoch ist alles auf dem Wasser was schwimmen kann ;-)



Da war aber nicht viel los auf dem Wasser am Mittwoch . 
lag wohl am Gewitter , zum Glück gab es große Dorsche , 
als Trost für das schlechte Wetter


----------



## PopeyeKübo (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also ich war gestern draußen und fand es war viel los. 15m Wassertiefe nördlich vom Hafen lagen wir mit 10 Booten auf ner Fläche von 100 Quadratmetern. Unter der Wasseroberfläche standen die Makrelen, darunter die Dorsche als Resteverwerter. Hat Spaß gemacht und ich hänge heute 30 Makrelen in den Räucherofen ;-)

Und ja....als es plötzlich donnerte und alle reingerast sind hatte ich kurz Angst...dann aber entschieden einfach drinnen Kaffee zu trinken und zu warten bis der Regen aufhört und siehe da...nach 30min gings weiter mit Angeln. Und das nächste mal haut ihr nicht alle ab, damit ich nicht das einzige Blitzziel auf dem Wasser bin  Zumal wie ich hörte standen dann eh alle im Hafen an und mussten aufs slippen warten ;-)


----------



## buttweisser (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich war auch auf dem Wasser, mit so nem kleinen Crescent Mietboot. Bin auch beim Regen abgehauen, aber nicht wegen dem Regen, sondern, weil mein Neffe schon lange genervt hat und lustlos war. Das Pilken war dem Burschen doch bissl zu anstrengend. Der Regen war dann zuviel für ihn und Gewitter ohne Kabine auf dem Wasser muß man ja auch nicht haben. Naja er hat zumindest seine ersten beiden Dorsche gefangen und war entsprechend stolz.

Popeye hab ich auch gesehen, aber nicht erkannt. Bei der Rückfahrt hat meine Neffe gesagt, 
das das große Boot mit Kajüte ein Bild von Popeye auf der Seite hatte. Für mich sah das Bild nur aus wie ein Kreis, da ich meine "Fernsichtbrille" leider im Auto liegen gelassen habe. Wenn ich das Teil nicht auf der Nase habe, werden Feinheiten so ab 10-20m einfach unscharf.

Wir sind so gegen 10.00Uhr aufs Wasser. Ging anfänglich sehr gut auf Solopilker. Ab Mittag gings dann bei der Gummifischfraktion besser und bei mir mit Pilker so gut wie nix mehr, nur noch Fehlbisse. Mit Gummifisch hab ichs dann auch probiert, aber mit den Gummiteilen komme ich einfach nicht klar. Das geht schon Jahre so, also bleib ich einfach bei meinen geliebten Pilkern so von 30-100 Gramm. 

Vielleicht standen die Burschen wegen den Makrelen später auch höher.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Weiserhai (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Jungs,

 gestern war wieder ein Kühlungsborner Fischer draußen und hatte über 100 Kisten Dorsch!

 Und nicht weit entfernt auch in der Westlichen Ostsee wurde von ein Schlepp-Kutter 12Tonnen Fisch gefangen#q


----------



## Rosi (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



PopeyeKübo schrieb:


> Und ja....als es plötzlich donnerte und alle reingerast sind hatte ich kurz Angst...dann aber entschieden einfach drinnen Kaffee zu trinken und zu warten bis der Regen aufhört und siehe da...nach 30min gings weiter mit Angeln. Und das nächste mal haut ihr nicht alle ab, damit ich nicht das einzige Blitzziel auf dem Wasser bin



Moin zu dir, und woher wissen wir vor dem Gewitter wieviel Wind unter der Wolke ist? Dieses Mal war nicht viel Wind und nächstes Mal?? 
Liebe Bootsfahrer lest genau, man trinkt drinne Kaffee. Habt ihr ein offenes Boot, so solltet ihr lieber vor dunklen Wolken flüchten. 

Gibt schon genug Aufrufe für Spenden an die Seenotretterflotte hier.


----------



## Nautik (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> geht wieder los....nach durchqueren der Fehmarn Sund Brücke wird das AIS auf Minimum
> runter geregelt bzw Offline geschaltet......



So Ihr Lieben ! 

Ich muß mal hier etwas zu sagen zum AIS ! 
Das die Kutter das AIS runter regeln ist völlig normal , 
damit andere Kutterfahrer oder Angler nicht mit bekommen 
wo Sie lang fahren . Das AIS Signal wird aber nur für private Boote oder Berufsschiffer unsichtbar ! 
Die Behörden AIS Geräte Zoll, Polizei können weiterhin das AIS Signal und die Pos. sehen.
Zum Anderen haben Sie die Fremd Schleppnetzkutter alle eine offizielle Genehmigung das Sie hier unsern Fisch wegschleppen dürfen ! 
Da müßt Ihr denen da oben mal auf die Füße treten und sagen die sollen die Genehmigung denen entziehen sonst können auch die Behörden nix gegen den Fischern tut , da uns die Hände gebunden sind #q

Und zum Bootshafen Kühlungsborn : 
Sie nehmen doch Lieber Fischkutter auf, als Sportboote da Sie wegen dem Gewerbe mehr Geld für den Liegeplatz bekommen ! Wobei seid mal ehrlich der Bootshafen Kühlungsborn ist ausgebucht, und wie viele Boote fahren wirklich aus dem Hafen raus ?#c  
Meistens nur die Angler, und vieleicht eine Handvoll Segler die anderen Boote bleiben nur im Hafen liegen, nach dem Motto gesehen und gesehen werden !!
Und bei manchen Yachtbesitzer denkt man sich wieso hat der eine Yacht im Hafen die kann er auch in den Garten stellen fährt sowieso nicht raus ! #d

Dann noch mehr zum Hafen der entwickelt sich doch eher zum Party Hafen ! !:c


----------



## Wildkarpfen (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute nach etlichen vergeblichen Anläufen wieder eine Tour auf Dorsch und Platte gestartet.Die Dorsche standen bei 13m sehr dicht und gingen recht aggressiv auf die Gummis los,so das die Kiste sich rasch füllte.Danach ging es weiter Richtung Trollegrund auf Platte.Da der Wind aber komplett eingeschlafen war wollten die Platten nicht beißen.Zum Nachmittag frischte der Wind wieder auf,und die Platten waren voll da und konnten bei 9,5m reichlich gefangen werden.Die Makrelen waren ständig am rauben beim Boot wurden aber von mir nicht beangelt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*


@Wildkarpfen...fettes petri
eigendlich war geplant, dass  wir erst wieder im herbst vor kübo fischen wollten, aber der heutige fangbericht lässt uns unruhig werden. 
wie es scheint haben wir am mittwoch ein wetterfenster und aus jetziger sicht müßten wir das arbeits-und familientechnisch hinbekommen.
fangbericht gibt es dann am mittwoch abend


----------



## Wildkarpfen (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Werde Mittwoch wohl auch mit raus ;-) Und Rosi: das war nicht Ernst gemeint. Bei Gewitter IMMER rein! Ich war unvernünftig (konnte aber ganu gut abschätzen dass es nur ein Höhengewitter ohne echte Gefahr wird). Was ich geschrieben habe war wirklich nur ironisch gemeint ;-) Also nochmal ganz klar: Wer die Ecke und sein Boot nicht zu 100% kennt: wirds am Horizont dunkel, dann rein. 

Zum Hafen: Wenn er weiter die paar Euro für Gewerbe kassiert und damit auf lange Sicht alle Angler verliert, hat er ein ganz anderes finanzielles Problem. Zumal ich nicht sehe, dass das überhaupt regelmäßig geht. Der Hafen wurde mit EU Fördermitteln als Freizeithafen gebaut, deshalb dürfen bis auf auf Freizeit ausgelegte gewerbliche Boote und einen Fischer (Sondergenehmigung) auch keine gewerblichen Boote als Dauerlieger dort liegen. Erlaubt man den Schleppern nun dauerhaft das Liegen dort, verstößt man gegen die Förderrichtlinie und darf im schlimmsten Fall alles zurückzahlen.

Auch das mit der Genehmigung bezweifle ich mal ganz ganz stark. Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte, müssten wir TÄGLICH bei Till Backhaus Stress machen, bis er das sofort widerruft. Mir ist auch gar nicht bekannt, dass es so eine Sondergenehmigung überhaupt geben kann - die EU Richtlinien sind da ziemlich streng und starr und Aktionen wie heimliches nächtliches Anlanden ohne Wiegestelle können einfach nicht legal sein....


----------



## buttweisser (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Wildkarpfen.

@Nautik
Ich danke Dir nochmal für die Einladung zum gemeinsamen Bootsangeln am Donnerstag letzte Woche. Da ich ja ursprünglich am Freitag die Heimreise antreten, und am Donnerstag Abend noch paar Dorsche räuchern wollte, mußte ich leider absagen. Aber das hab ich Dir ja schon geschrieben. 

Obwohl ich große Lust zum Angeln hatte, war meine Entscheidung richtig. Denn als ich die Dorsche zum räuchern fertig hatte, rief gegen 18.30 Uhr meine Frau aus Rostock an - sie hatte einen Platten gefahren. Der Platte war nicht mehr zu reparieren und im Combi nur das neumodische Reifenfüllset. Jetzt weiß ich, das diese Füllset nur Müll ist. Ersatzrad bleibt Ersatzrad. Das Ende vom Lied, wir haben den Urlaub um einen Tag verlängert, um einen neuen Reifen zu besorgen.

Bis auf den Plattfuß und eine beim Weitwurftraining gebrochene alte Brandungsrute, hatte ich keine weiteren Defekte zu beklagen.  Die Dorsche haben auf dem Kutter und auf dem Kleinboot vor Kübo gut gebissen und die Mücken haben uns weitgehend in Ruhe gelassen.

Bis zum nächsten mal in der Gegend um Kübo und Rerik.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Was los,heute keiner auf See gewesen???


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

 der kopf ist voll, ich muß erst mal alles in worte fassen


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ein wolkenloser, sonniger, blauer himmel mit gefühlten 30°C lufttemperatur. der wind "wehte" mit einer lauschigen bft1 aus südwest, super bedingungen für alle die am strand urlaub machten. NUR NICHT zum angeln |gr: 
die fischerei gestaltete sich wirklich schwierig, ab und an ein paar kontakte, meißt waren es leo`s aus der kinderstube, zu dem hatte die wasserblüte eingesetzt, denn das wasser sah aus als wenn man saure milch in den kaffee gießt. erst als der wind um die mittagszeit einsetzte kam eine kurze beissphase, wir konnten um die 20 Dorsche einsammeln von denen ca. 10 mit nach hause durften. mit den  plattfische verhielt es sich ähnlich, insgesamt eine magere ausbeute, bei den anderen booten sah das ergebnis ähnlich oder schlechter aus. anbei wie meissten ein paar eindrücke.

ein wermutstropfen gab es dann auch noch, zwei kutter fingen direkt vor uns an ihr schleppgeschirr auszulegen, kein problem für uns, aber anscheinend für die mannschaft, 
zitat: mitten auf dem trollegrund angeln die vollpfosten..., keine ahnung was denen über die dorschleber gelaufen ist.


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ist der trolle rund nicht das See Gebiet wo so nette Erinnerungen aus den zwei wks versenkt wurden? Oder bin ich da falsch?


----------



## elbetaler (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#6 Petri Heil für euch, Maik!

 Das mit der Gleitzeit haste wieder gut hinbekommen. Das angeln bei der Wärme ist nicht ganz einfach, aber es müssen ja nicht immer die Riesen und die Mengen sein. Paar gute Kontakte und etwas für die Küche mitgenommen, das ist doch super.
 Und danke für die Bilder, da läuft die Arbeit morgen bestimmt nochmal so gut bei mir! :m


----------



## Wildkarpfen (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Maik, hast das Beste aus dem Tag gemacht.


----------



## banzinator (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gleich geht's los.


----------



## osjoma (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sind ja schöne Fotos von meinem Kutter.
Um hier mal etwas Licht ins dunkle zu bringen, Die Kutter sind alle Satelitenüberwacht und senden laufend ihre Position an das Bundesamt. 
Wir führen elektronische Logbücher die 2 Stunden vom Einlaufen übermittelt werden müssen. Auf beides hat die Wasserschutz und der Seeadler Zugriff, also könnt ihr euch eure Überwachungsaufgabe sparen, die wissen eh immer wo wir sind. 
Mehrmals im Jahr wird vom Seeadler, Fang und Netz kontrolliert (waren die schon mal bei euch an Bord?).
Ich kann diese Hetze die hier abläuft nicht verstehen, es gibt nur noch eine Handvoll Kutter, das sind alles Familienbetriebe die seit vielen Generationen in der Ostsee Fischen und die wollt ihr auch noch weghaben?
Natürlich fangen wir auch Fische, das ist unser Beruf davon leben wir und unsere Familien. Aber jedes Schiff hat eine zugeteilte Quote an die wir uns halten müssen.
Angelboote kommen jedes Jahr viele dazu und das inzwischen mehr Fische geangelt werden als durch die kommerzielle Fischerei gefangen wird, habt ihr ja sicher auch mitbekommen. 
Ich habe überhaupt nix dagegen das ihr zum angeln raus fahrt und soviel fangt, wie ihr selbst verwerten könnt. Aber die gleiche Akzeptanz erwarte ich auch von euch. Ach ja und den Versuch uns den Hafen zu verwehren interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, bleibe ich eben nachts draußen liegen, da macht wenigstens keiner schreckliche Musik.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich bin gestern aus Zeitmangel nur zum plantschen gekommen und dann auch noch vom Strabnd aus. Was die Angelei im Hochsommer betrifft: um 4 raus um 10 rein oder um 18 Uhr raus 23 Uhr rein verspricht die besten Erfolge. Dazwischen ist es eigentlich nur Glück, wenn man mal zufällig ne Stelle findet, wo die Leos sich aufhalten - da muss man schon alle Löcher kennen und gezielt abfahren. Das kann eigentlich nur "Mr. Trollegrund" ;-)


----------



## PopeyeKübo (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Osjoma: Erstmal lieben Dank, dass du bereit bist, mit uns zu diskutieren und vernünftige Argumente bringst. Keiner will euch den Fischfang verwehren - nicht im geringsten. Natürlich ist es für beide Seiten immer "nervig" wenn Konkurrenz auftritt und man das Gefühl hat der andere ist Schuld, dass man nichts fängt. Für uns hängt unsere Freizeit dran (für die wir als Bootsbesitzer ja auch recht viel Geld opfern) - für euch noch schlimmer: eure Existenz. Mir gehts auch nie um eure legale Arbeit: die sollt ihr erledigen. Nur was sagst du denn zu Kollegen von dir, die in Kübo schwarz anlanden (an der Quote vorbei)? Was sagst du zu Kollegen die über den Trollegrund und übers schwarze Riff schleppen (und damit Laichorte abgreifen und den Bestand schwer schädigen)? Dabei Netze verlieren (weil da zig Hindernisse sind) die solange "tot" weiterfischen, bis wir uns von der Tauchbasis erbarmen und sie rausholen? Unendgeltlich, noch nichtmal ein Danke gibts. Dazu liegt der Trollegrund innerhalb der 3SM Grenze - meines Wissens darf da mal gar nicht geschleppt werden. All das sind ja Vorwürfe, die ich mir nicht ausdenke. Weißt du wie oft es bei uns schon hieß: das Gebiet brauchst 2 Wochen nicht anfahren: die Schlepper waren da? 

Solange das alles legal passiert ist das Schade, aber dann ist das eben so (Rücksichtnahme wäre großartig - natürlich gegenseitig). Aber wenns auf dem Trollegrund/ am schwarzen Riff passiert und ihr noch in Kübo anlandet, kann ich mir eben einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das legal sein soll. Wenn es dann zur Folge hat, dass ich 2 Wochen nicht mehr raus zum angeln kann, weil ihr alles platt gemacht habt, ich aber im Umkehrzug weiß, dass es das Gebiet für euch zum Fischen eh nur noch gibt, weil ich mit Kollegen da regelmäßig ehrenamtlich aufräume und den Hafen mit meinen Gebühren finanziere (neben Steuern die zum Gewässerschutz eingesetzt werden) musst du schon verstehen, wenn ich sauer werde. Weil ihr zieht einfach 100km weiter, wenn unsere Region "platt" ist (wie oben um Kappeln) - ich kann das nicht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



osjoma schrieb:


> Sind ja schöne Fotos von meinem Kutter.
> Um hier mal etwas Licht ins dunkle zu bringen, Die Kutter sind alle Satelitenüberwacht und senden laufend ihre Position an das Bundesamt.
> Wir führen elektronische Logbücher die 2 Stunden vom Einlaufen übermittelt werden müssen. Auf beides hat die Wasserschutz und der Seeadler Zugriff, also könnt ihr euch eure Überwachungsaufgabe sparen, die wissen eh immer wo wir sind.
> Mehrmals im Jahr wird vom Seeadler, Fang und Netz kontrolliert (waren die schon mal bei euch an Bord?).
> ...



Ja so siehts aus, ihr seid nur noch sehr wenige und trotzdem richtet ihr mehr Schaden an als alle Angler zusammen anrichten könnten. FAKT. Mit euren Netzen zerstört ihr den Gewässerboden, durch eure Fänge tötet ihr sehr viel Beifang und letztendlich alles damit eine hand voll Familien überleben? ! Was ihr pro Kilo Dorsch erzielt ist ein Witz, da setzt jeder Kleinbootfahrer ein vielfaches von um bei weniger negativen Einflüssen. Ihr solltet eine Entschädigung bekommen aus der Fischereiabgabe, umschulen zum Touristenfahrer mit euren Booten oder was weiß ich und gut. Aber dieses platt machen Stück für Stück wie die Wanderheuschrecken ist bestimmt nicht die Lösung.  Und da dies schon stattfindet frage ich mich warum man da selbst als Kapitän nicht mal drüber nachdenkt und sich Gedanken macht-ich glaube ich weiß warum, denn  wahrscheinlich bist du die letzte Generation die fischend unterwegs ist bei euch-somit nach dir die Sintflut und alles andere ist egal. Traurig, das dort nicht mal selbst überlegt wird ob es sinnvoll ist was man da so anstellt jeden Tag auf dem Wasser.


----------



## osjoma (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das sind genau die Kommentare, weshalb ich mich an solchen Threads eigentlich nicht beteilige. 
Ich wünsch euch trotzdem immer eine gesunde Heimkehr von der Ostsee. 
Petri Heil


----------



## h1719 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



osjoma schrieb:


> Sind ja schöne Fotos von meinem Kutter.
> Um hier mal etwas Licht ins dunkle zu bringen, Die Kutter sind alle Satelitenüberwacht und senden laufend ihre Position an das Bundesamt.
> Wir führen elektronische Logbücher die 2 Stunden vom Einlaufen übermittelt werden müssen. Auf beides hat die Wasserschutz und der Seeadler Zugriff, also könnt ihr euch eure Überwachungsaufgabe sparen, die wissen eh immer wo wir sind.
> Mehrmals im Jahr wird vom Seeadler, Fang und Netz kontrolliert (waren die schon mal bei euch an Bord?).
> ...



Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen. Auch ich war mal Berufsfischer u. bin dann als Rentner auf einen Angelkutter als Kapitän gefahren. Natürlich hat die Berufsfischerei Vorrang vor den Angelfreunden. Schließlich müssen sie Familien ernähren. Mit einen Angelkutter habe ich immer Stellen gefunden, wo meine Kunden genügend Fisch gefangen haben. Vor 20-30 Jahren waren vielmehr Schleppnetzfischer in Fahrt. Die Horrorbehauptung, dass der Meeresboden zu stark geschädigt wird kann ja nicht stimmen, da würde es heute gar keine Fische mehr geben. Der Trollegrund liegt weit außerhalb der 3 sm Zone u.war schon immer ein Fangplatz der Kutterfischerei. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Berufsfischerei u.Sportfischerei sich auf freundschaftlicher Basis begegnen. Die Horrorvorstellungen bezüglich der Laichdorschfischerei kann auch mal beendet werden. Die Reproduktion der Bestände hängt zum großen Teil mit der Gewässergüte (Eintrag von sauerstoffreichen Wasser aus der Nordsee) zusammen. Auf Laichdorsch hat die Berufsfischerei schon immer gefischt, siehe Bornholm. Vor 30 Jahren wurde viel mehr Dorsch in der Ostsee gefangen, da gab es noch keine Quoten. Das Fazit: jeder soltte den Anderen seinen Fisch gönnen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



h1719 schrieb:


> Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen. Auch ich war mal Berufsfischer u. bin dann als Rentner auf einen Angelkutter als Kapitän gefahren. Natürlich hat die Berufsfischerei Vorrang vor den Angelfreunden. Schließlich müssen sie Familien ernähren. Mit einen Angelkutter habe ich immer Stellen gefunden, wo meine Kunden genügend Fisch gefangen haben. Vor 20-30 Jahren waren vielmehr Schleppnetzfischer in Fahrt. Die Horrorbehauptung, dass der Meeresboden zu stark geschädigt wird kann ja nicht stimmen, da würde es heute gar keine Fische mehr geben. Der Trollegrund liegt weit außerhalb der 3 sm Zone u.war schon immer ein Fangplatz der Kutterfischerei. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Berufsfischerei u.Sportfischerei sich auf freundschaftlicher Basis begegnen. Die Horrorvorstellungen bezüglich der Laichdorschfischerei kann auch mal beendet werden. Die Reproduktion der Bestände hängt zum großen Teil mit der Gewässergüte (Eintrag von sauerstoffreichen Wasser aus der Nordsee) zusammen. Auf Laichdorsch hat die Berufsfischerei schon immer gefischt, siehe Bornholm. Vor 30 Jahren wurde viel mehr Dorsch in der Ostsee gefangen, da gab es noch keine Quoten. Das Fazit: jeder soltte den Anderen seinen Fisch gönnen.



Na wenn du mit dem Argument kommst, die Berufsfischerei hätte Vorrang, weil dort Familien mit ernährt werden müssen,  frage mal was die Ferienhausvermieter usw. an den bekannten Angelgebieten tun um zu überleben? ! Ich glaube da stehen die Hand voll Fischer von der Anzahl gegenüber anderen die vom Angler leben weit weit hinten. Wäre ja alles nicht schlimm, wenn die Fischer eben mit Sinn und Verstand agieren würden,  aber genau das wird nicht getan, da eben gehandelt wird als wenn es nach ihnen nix mehr gibt. Wie schon gesagt wurde, ein Gebiet wurde bereits zerstört die westliche Ostsee, anstatt etwas zu ändern wird weiter gemacht und gen osten gefahren usw. das hat doch nix mit sinnvoll oder bedachtem Tun und Handeln zu tun. Und dafür muss niemand und schon gar ni ht die Angler Verständnis haben. Und zu den Behauptungen früher waren viel mehr Fischer da und haben viel mehr gefangen-jo mag alles stimmen, die Konsequenzen sind ja jetzt zu sehen und trotzdem wird weiter gemacht. Schon der normale Menschenverstand sollte einem sagen, dass man auf Laichdorsche nicht fischt. Es ist nun mal wie schon einmal gesagt, was die paar Fischer erwirtschaften ist ein Witz und die Zerstörung im Gegenzug riesig. Ausgleichzahlungen aus der Fischereiabgabe und fertig. Mindestmaß auf 50cm für die Angler und Fangverbot beim Dorsch von 3 Monaten, sowie Angelverbot an den bekannten Laichplätzen und es wird massig Fisch da sein für alle Angler die die Wirtschaft zum brummen bringen....Sprit, Unterkünfte Liegeplätze,  Angelzugehör und die Gastro werden alle mit freudigen Gesichtern da stehen da sie alle davon profitieren.


----------



## Mefomaik (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Bornholm ist auch so ziemlich platt,da haben die Dänen & Co auch übetrieben....

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Leute hier gehts eigentlich um ein Angelthema.

Wenn ihr das mit Berufsfischern/Anglern ausdiskutieren wollt, macht dazu bitte nen eigenen Thread auf.

Und bleibt dabei fair untereinander...

Danke.


----------



## h1719 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Na wenn du mit dem Argument kommst, die Berufsfischerei hätte Vorrang, weil dort Familien mit ernährt werden müssen,  frage mal was die Ferienhausvermieter usw. an den bekannten Angelgebieten tun um zu überleben? ! Ich glaube da stehen die Hand voll Fischer von der Anzahl gegenüber anderen die vom Angler leben weit weit hinten. Wäre ja alles nicht schlimm, wenn die Fischer eben mit Sinn und Verstand agieren würden,  aber genau das wird nicht getan, da eben gehandelt wird als wenn es nach ihnen nix mehr gibt. Wie schon gesagt wurde, ein Gebiet wurde bereits zerstört die westliche Ostsee, anstatt etwas zu ändern wird weiter gemacht und gen osten gefahren usw. das hat doch nix mit sinnvoll oder bedachtem Tun und Handeln zu tun. Und dafür muss niemand und schon gar ni ht die Angler Verständnis haben. Und zu den Behauptungen früher waren viel mehr Fischer da und haben viel mehr gefangen-jo mag alles stimmen, die Konsequenzen sind ja jetzt zu sehen und trotzdem wird weiter gemacht. Schon der normale Menschenverstand sollte einem sagen, dass man auf Laichdorsche nicht fischt. Es ist nun mal wie schon einmal gesagt, was die paar Fischer erwirtschaften ist ein Witz und die Zerstörung im Gegenzug riesig. Ausgleichzahlungen aus der Fischereiabgabe und fertig. Mindestmaß auf 50cm für die Angler und Fangverbot beim Dorsch von 3 Monaten, sowie Angelverbot an den bekannten Laichplätzen und es wird massig Fisch da sein für alle Angler die die Wirtschaft zum brummen bringen....Sprit, Unterkünfte Liegeplätze,  Angelzugehör und die Gastro werden alle mit freudigen Gesichtern da stehen da sie alle davon profitieren.



Wenn die par Ostseefischer die westliche Ostsee dann ganz zerstört haben, gehen wir Angler eben an die Binnengewässer. Und übrigens, mit den par Gummischeiben am Grundtau des Schleppnetzes machst du keinen Meeresboden kaputt, das sind keine Kettengeschirre, wie sie die Holländer in der Nordsee verwenden.


----------



## banzinator (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gestern zwischen 6-13 Uhr 10 gute Dorsche über 55. dazu nen Haufen gute wittlinge und 3 Makrelen


----------



## PopeyeKübo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



osjoma schrieb:


> Das sind genau die Kommentare, weshalb ich mich an solchen Threads eigentlich nicht beteilige.
> Ich wünsch euch trotzdem immer eine gesunde Heimkehr von der Ostsee.
> Petri Heil



Schade - ich dachte ich hätte fair und sachlich argumentiert und vernünftige Fragen gestellt. Dir natürlich ebenso immer eine gesunde Heimkehr.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



h1719 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat die Berufsfischerei Vorrang vor den Angelfreunden.



Warum? Famillien müssen wir alle ernähren - alleine was ich an Steuern auf meinen Sprit zahle, ernährt mindestens eine Harz IV Empfängerfamillie im Monat.



h1719 schrieb:


> Der Trollegrund liegt weit außerhalb der 3 sm Zone u.war schon immer ein Fangplatz der Kutterfischerei.



Also egal welche Seekarte ich nehme - ich komm niemals auf 3 sm. Der Trollegrund liegt ganz klar in der verbotenen Zone. Vielleicht das Gebiet nördlich davon - aber auch da muss man genau nachmaßen ab wo.



h1719 schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass Berufsfischerei u.Sportfischerei sich auf freundschaftlicher Basis begegnen.



Dafür bin ich in jedem Fall...nur Kommunikation ist ja oft nicht möglich, da die Berufsfischer direkt agressiv werden (und leider einige Angler ebenso :-( )




h1719 schrieb:


> Vor 30 Jahren wurde viel mehr Dorsch in der Ostsee gefangen, da gab es noch keine Quoten. Das Fazit: jeder soltte den Anderen seinen Fisch gönnen.



Und meiner Ansicht nach gibt es immer weniger Dorsch, weil man es seit 30 Jahren völlig übertreibt. Plattfisch und Heringsbestände sind top im Moment - Quoten wurden sogar erhöht. Warum weiche ich nicht darauf aus und lasse sich den Dorsch erholen? Selbst ich als dummer kleiner Angler angle im Moment eher auf Makrele und Platten, um den Dorschbestand etwas zu schonen...


----------



## PopeyeKübo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Thomas....sorry für (wiederholtes) Offtopic. Vorschlag: du verschiebst die Diskussion in nen eigenen Thread....mir fehlen die Rechte dazu und ich finde gut, wenn man mal miteinander statt übereinander spricht ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nein, ich verschiebe nix - ihr macht nen eigenen Thread auf, wenn ihr das braucht, genauso hab ich das geschrieben.
.
Und der näxte kriegt gleich Punkte bei weiterer Mißachtung..


----------



## PopeyeKübo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Verstanden....dann bitte hier weiterdiskutieren, was zu diesem Thema gehört:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4551351#post4551351


----------



## Wildkarpfen (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Trolle, wenn das Wetter passt geht's nächsten Samstag wieder raus.Dieses Wochenende bin ich auf Barsch unterwegs und konnte wieder schöne fangen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Trollegrund

auch von mir ein fettes petri  
:m  wer kann der kann und du kannst es mit sicherheit.
bei meiner letzten tour mit david und A. waren wir froh doch noch eine kleine beissphase zu erhaschen. 

danke für die meeräscheninfo, 
die wissen schon warum sie sich dort verstecken


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern Abend und Montag tagsüber draußen vor Kühlungsborn. Habe mit Gummifisch auf 20 m ganz gut gefangen - 7 Stück hatten über 50 cm. Als Gummifisch hab ich was neues ausprobiert, den Scented PaddlerZ in Rotbeer Gold (ohne Weichmacher). Hat sehr gut gefangen  - als Beifänger schalte ich immer noch ne Garnelenimitation vor, die hat ebenso gut gefangen (die Hälfte aller Dorsche).

Petri Heil!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute mit ein paar Freunden wieder vor Kühlungsborn geangelt. Die Angelei war sehr schwierig durch den starken Wind und der Drift.Gesucht haben wir von 10-19m und konnten keine Dorsche finden oder welche fangen, den anderen Bootsbesatzungen ging es genauso. Die Schleppkutter waren wieder reichlich vor Ort.


----------



## Trollegrund (30. Juli 2016)

Ahoi, joar hab ja gestern Abend und heut beim angeln mit Henry gesprochen. Das euch heute viel Drift erwartet hatte ich gestern schon geschrieben. Schade das es nicht geklappt hat. Ich hab am Strand gestanden beim Sailors Inn und hab nach euch Ausschau gehalten. Die einheimischen Stellnetz Fischer hatten die Woche auch sehr wenig gefangen. Die fahren auch weite Strecken im Moment bis Poel und Wustrow. Einen Tag gut Dorsch und Makrelen im flachen und nächsten Tag nur Dreck und Krebse. Alle hoffen auf ein paar windige Tage am besten aus Nord Ost. Damit das warme Wasser einmal durch gemischt wird und sich die Fische wieder an ihren Stellen sammeln. Für Platte wird die Drift heut zu schnell gewesen sein.  Beim nächsten mal klappt es hoffentlich besser.  PS: morgen findet auf Poel eine Veranstaltung der DGzRS Stationen Kühlungsborn und Poel
statt "Tag der Seenotretter" vielleicht einen Sonntags Familien Ausflug für den einen oder anderen Wert. Grüße


----------



## Trollegrund (30. Juli 2016)

Für den salzigen und silbernen.....ganz aktuelle schöne Bilder. Nach einem kräftigen Schauer sind die Äschen sehr aktiv an der Oberfläche am
schnappeln. Zum ersten mal dieses Jahr waren heute auch wirklich große Fische dabei.


----------



## henry73 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wow, was für schicke Meeräschen! Da wird hier im Board EINER ganz bestimmt heiß... |supergri

Tja, wie Wildkarpfen und Trollegrund schon schrieben > der Tag heute war vom Winde verweht. Es gab mehr Wellenreiten als Angeln. Selbst mit Driftsack war nichts zu machen. Gegen Mittag frischte das Ganze noch etwas auf so das wir dann abgebrochen haben. Sicherheit geht vor und ab einem bestimmten Punkt fand ich das heute doch zu grenzwertig. Was solls, passiert halt > beim nächsten Anlauf sind die Bedingungen hoffentlich wieder besser so das einem schönen Fang nichts mehr im Weg steht. Höchstens der Angler selbst.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

genauso sieht es aus wenn die mä aktiv sind, 
nun stellt euch vor es wären an die hundert, was für ein anblick.
trolle, danke für die beeindruckenden bilder


----------



## david.jamal (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

davon hätte ich auch gerne mal eine


----------



## Trollegrund (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wer heute bei dem Wetter nicht angeln ist und nichts weiter geplant hat dem kann ich wirklich einen Ausflug nach Timmendorf auf der Insel Poel empfehlen. Die aus freiwilligen und ehrenamtlichen bestehenden Stationen Kühlungsborn und Poel haben wirklich eine schöne kleine Veranstaltung auf die Beine gestellt. Highlights: Rundfahrten mit den Rettungsbooten,Besuch des Leuchtturms,Schiffsmodelle,Rettungs und erste Hilfe Vorführung und nicht zuletzt der viele viele Kuchen den die Frauen und Kinder der Seenotretter für den guten Zweck gebacken haben. Für jung und alt ist was dabei und nicht zuletzt besteht die Chance mal mit den freiwilligen Rettern ins Gespräch zu kommen und vielleicht "Danke" zu sagen. Ps Die Möglichkeiten einen Groschen in eins der Sammelschiffchen zu stecken besteht auch.....Grüße Trolle


----------



## Nautik (1. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Wer heute bei dem Wetter nicht angeln ist und nichts weiter geplant hat dem kann ich wirklich einen Ausflug nach Timmendorf auf der Insel Poel empfehlen. Die aus freiwilligen und ehrenamtlichen bestehenden Stationen Kühlungsborn und Poel haben wirklich eine schöne kleine Veranstaltung auf die Beine gestellt. Highlights: Rundfahrten mit den Rettungsbooten,Besuch des Leuchtturms,Schiffsmodelle,Rettungs und erste Hilfe Vorführung und nicht zuletzt der viele viele Kuchen den die Frauen und Kinder der Seenotretter für den guten Zweck gebacken haben. Für jung und alt ist was dabei und nicht zuletzt besteht die Chance mal mit den freiwilligen Rettern ins Gespräch zu kommen und vielleicht "Danke" zu sagen. Ps Die Möglichkeiten einen Groschen in eins der Sammelschiffchen zu stecken besteht auch.....Grüße Trolle



Und wer richtig Boot fahren kann fährt sogar mit dem Boot 
dort hin wobei man auf der Anfahrt noch an super Dorschplätze vorbei kommt .


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



PopeyeKübo schrieb:


> ...
> Also egal welche Seekarte ich nehme - ich komm niemals auf 3 sm. Der Trollegrund liegt ganz klar in der verbotenen Zone. Vielleicht das Gebiet nördlich davon - aber auch da muss man genau nachmaßen ab wo.
> ...



Früher kostete 'ne Seekarte 80 DM - heute git's kostenlose Karten im Netz. |bigeyes
Im Grunde 'ne Frechheit - wo kommen wir hin wenn jeder Entfernungsangaben prüfen kann. |krach:

(Hatte selbige Idee und gerade bei Navionics nachgesehen: 335°, 1,25sm ab Bukspitze)


----------



## PopeyeKübo (2. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke Tulpe.....aber mir will ja immer keiner glauben, dass der gesamte Trollegrund in der Schleppverbotszone liegt....


----------



## Borsti78 (2. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Leute|wavey:
Wenn ihr euch da so sicher seid,das dort Schleppverbot ist,dann frag ich mich echt die ganze Zeit,wie es sein kann,daß die flotte dort fleißig hoch und runter fährt,abfischt,und das alles ohne Konsequenzen?|gr:
Küstenwache fährt oder steht jedesmal in kübo wenn ich aufm Wasser bin.
Da paßt doch irgendwas nicht.|bigeyes


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

§10 Küstenfischereiordnung
http://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/KueFVO_2014.pdf


----------



## Borsti78 (2. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Sorry, 
Aber das heißt auf deutsch?
Shit Paragraphen


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Steht doch eindeutig:
3 sm Fischrei nur passiv (Stellnetz)
oder mit Sondergenehmigung auf Köderfisch (z.B. Tobse)
oder mit Sondergenehmigung als "Show" unter Segel (z.B. Mit Zeesbooten).


----------



## Tuempelteddy (3. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dann lies dir mal den Absatz 3 von § 10 genau durch.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Tuempelteddy schrieb:


> Dann lies dir mal den Absatz 3 von § 10 genau durch.



Und in welchen von den Ausnahmen fällt dort der Trollegrund?


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Tuempelteddy schrieb:


> Dann lies dir mal den Absatz 3 von § 10 genau durch.



Hab' ich.
Westliche Begrenzung des Gebietes "Warnemünde" liegt bei 54°10,0'N 11°49,30'E (w-lich Heiligendamm).
Der Trollegrund liegt etwa auf gleicher "Höhe" (Breitengrad) bei 54°10,0'N allerdings auf Länge 11°40,0'E und somit doch "etwas" westlicher (0°9,3') NNW-lich vor der Bukspitze.
Da müsste man schon mit "astronomischer Navigation" und den "nautischen Tafeln" unterwegs sein, um den Fehler zu erklären ...


----------



## PopeyeKübo (3. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das ist nämlich genau das, was die Schleppfischer nicht wahrhaben wollen. Dort darf einfach nicht geschleppt werden....aber gegenüber der Seeadler und der Polizei immer kackfrech behaupten sie dürften und hoffen, die Verantwortlichen würden in dem sehr verwirrend verfassten Gesetzestext auch nicht durchsehen und das durchgehen lassen. Und genau so passiert es. Eigentlich ne Sauerei...gerade die Küstenwache hat die verdammte Pflicht, sofort Anzeigen zu schreiben, wenn da jemand schleppt.

Also müssen wir alle doch folgendes tun: schleppt jemand am Trollegrund oder in der Nähe (ab ca. doppelte Distanz Ufer --> Mitte Trollegrund nördlich ist Schleppen erlaubt (also nördlich vom schwarzen Riff , ab ca. 25m Wassertiefe)) mit dem Handy ein Video aufnehmen, worauf man:

a) Eure Position mit Eurem GPS sieht
b) das Schleppen des Fischers sieht
c) die Distanz und Richtung zu Eurem Schiff sieht
d) Die Kennung des schleppenden Schiffes sieht

Notiert bitte dazu Datum, Uhrzeit und ca. Dauer des Vorgangs und Zeugen (Leute die mit euch an Bord waren und den Vorgang auch beobachtet haben). Das ganze Material dann bitte als Strafanzeige wegen Wilderei an eure örtliche Polizeidienststelle. Dann MUSS von Amts wegen ermittelt werden.


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|good:


----------



## jpphilipp (12. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Lasst mal die armen Fischer in Ruhe, die haben es schon schwer genug, ihr nervt aber auch damit, keine Ahnung haben und viel Müll labern  das können einige gut, einige müssen ja kein Privatleben Frauen oder Kinder haben das sie sich damit beschäftigen und ein Ausgleich brauchen und hier so tun ob sie Helden sind, ich konzentriere mich lieber aufs angeln in meiner knappen Freizeit


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> na das doch mal ein schöner erster Beitrag im Board..herzlich willkommen....ein Einstand nach Maß! (nett und sachlich) Ich denke ich hab schon Ahnung von der Fischerei. Ich bin schon mit 12 Jahren täglich auf dem Kutter mit raus nach der Schule und hab von Leuten in 3ter Generation gelernt. Hier sind Leute angemeldet die als Hobby angeln gehen aber beruflich täglich auf dem Wasser sind. Auch Leute vom Thüne Institut usw aber stimmt alle keine Ahnung ausser Mutti. Dir auch einen schönen Tag. Ich empfehle Urlaub um die Aggressionen etwas runter zu fahren. Ich fahre gerade jeden Tag mit Kind und Kegel auf dem Plauer See Hechte jagen. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Schöne Ecke.....




Nene Trolle, den brauchst hier nicht herschicken, so etwas brauchen wir an der Seenplatte nicht. Hoffe ihr hattet Erfolg?


----------



## raubangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ... den brauchst hier nicht herschicken, so etwas brauchen wir an der Seenplatte nicht....



Wäre aber lustig, so ein Schleppfischer auf dem See.


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wäre aber lustig, so ein Schleppfischer auf dem See.




... Trolling geht doch - die Müritzfischer machen's möglich ... #6

http://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/schleppen-auf-der-mritz-fr-10-euro/

https://www.mueritzfischer.de/angeln/angelregeln/

Schleppnetz ist aber wohl nicht gemeint. #d


----------



## oppa 23 (14. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin ich hätte mal ne frage gibt es für die Gegend küglungsbprn auch ein Guide der Dorsch Touren anbietet?


----------



## PopeyeKübo (15. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nur private....also die es mal als Freundlichkeit für Boardies machen. Nutzer Trollegrund ist DIE Topadresse, ich selbst bin auch nicht ganz so übel und ansonsten kannst mal im Angelladen in Doberan (Fishermans Partner) fragen - die Jungs sind auch sehr fit und machen guiding. 

Zu dem 1st post: getroffende Hunde beißen....und in Ruhe lasse ich ganz ganz sicher keine Straftäter die uns und den einheimischen Fischern den Bestand zerstören. Es gibt nämlich durchaus auch eine Menge, sich an die Regeln haltenden, Fischer die mich und meine Aktionen unterstützen.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (17. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Auf diesen Wege möchte ich mich für den Tipp von Trollegrund bedanken.Bei 10-12m konnten wir schöne Dorsche und Platten einsammeln.Am  Anfang war es schwer die Fische auszumachen aber dann waren die Schwärme auf dem Echo sichtbar.Alle Dorsche waren voll mit Krabben so das wir am besten mit Gummi in Krebsfarben fangen konnten.


----------



## pcchristian (17. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

[emoji1303]Petri


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri!

Schön, dass Ihr fündig geworden seid.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (17. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke euch


----------



## Trollegrund (17. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Freut mich das es dieses mal geklappt hat! Zum Abend hin geht der Wind immer runter. Die Nächte sind kalt, der Herbst kommt und die Krebs Fresser kommen aus dem tiefen Wasser und tumneln sich auf den Herbst Spots. Paar Meefos sind auch gekommen die Tage! Grüße


----------



## mathei (17. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Wilder


----------



## Wildkarpfen (19. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dann hast ja alles richtig gemacht,dickes Petri.Ich werde nächstes Wochenende wieder raus wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## david.jamal (25. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin moin, war Gestern auch mal wieder mit dem Salzigen unterwegs..Makrelen wurden schnell gefunden aber der Spot wurde auch schnell wieder verlassen.Denn der Zielfisch war Dorsch und Plattfisch...Aber die suche nach dem Dorsch war schwierig, konnten zum Anfang keine schwärme aus machen, deshalb haben wir erstmal Die Platten geärgert...Gegen 13-14 uhr haben wir denn noch mal versuche nen paar Dörschlis zu kitzeln und dann auf ein mal Schwarm anzeige auf dem Echolot, Rute runter und dann hatts geknallt,ein Fisch nach dem anderen,im wechsel Wittling,Dorsch,Wittling Dorsch..Leider blieb unser treiben nicht unbemerkt so das der Fischer gleich nach dem wir paar driften gemacht hatten, schön sein Netz in unser drift gelegt hat..Leider keine Fotos gemacht aber vielleicht stellt der Salzige eins rein.


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ich habe aber nur von meinen fischen ein foto

das angeln vor kübo ist nicht ganz einfach, aber so nach und nach schießen wir uns auf dieses gewässer ein.
ich habe auch wieder unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht und bin gerade bei der videobearbeitung.
ein sehr interessantes thema:  Wittlinge


----------



## david.jamal (25. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ja das mag sein, aber war trotzdem echt komisch mit dem fischer...leider hatten wir nicht so schöne dorsche, und ich hab gehofft dich mal in real live zu treffen und vielleicht mal ein paar tipps von dir zu dein hausgewässer zubekommen..aber vielleicht ein anderes mal...mfg david


----------



## DE4NDR3 (25. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (26. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ich habe aber nur von meinen fischen ein foto
> 
> das angeln vor kübo ist nicht ganz einfach, aber so nach und nach schießen wir uns auf dieses gewässer ein.
> ich habe auch wieder unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht und bin gerade bei der videobearbeitung.
> ein sehr interessantes thema:  Wittlinge



Nun ja,
Wenn ich mir die  Fischköpfe von den Dorschen so ansehe dann haben die wohl nicht mehr wie  38 cm. Ich wäre darauf nicht wirklich stolz.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@SFVNOR... |wavey:stefan, kein mensch will das du auf irgendetwas stolz bist.
wie es scheint bist du jemand der ein haar in der suppe sucht auch wenn keines da ist ....,
ich kann dir versichern, das nicht ein leo unter 45cm gewesen ist.


----------



## pcchristian (26. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Solche Kommentare kann man sich auch klemmen......
Sei froh das hier überhaupt mal wieder Erfolge gezeigt werden. 
Und es gibt ein Sprichwort [emoji6]
"Was ich denk und was ich tu, trau ich jedem andren zu." 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wildkarpfen (26. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ist echt schäbig das einige alles kaputt reden ( schreiben )


----------



## david.jamal (26. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

mhm also ich kann das nicht erkennen,  aber es gibt wohl kopf körper umrechnungsformel grins ...es waren aber echt keine 38 iger dabei, mehr 45 bis 50 iger dorsche...ich glaub der größte war bei 55 cm, ist kein riese aber ok... achja es wurden auch nicht mehr als 5 dorsche in druchschnitt pro mann dem tag entnommen..mfg david


----------



## Blanki (27. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo, 
Ich war schon einige Male im schönen Revier hier in Kühlungsborn zum Angeln unterwegs, so auch letzte Woche Mittwoch bei wunderschönen Wetter ging es mit einem Angelfreund raus Richtung Trollegrund. Schon unterwegs bei 10m gab es interessante Echos zu sehen und die ersten Dorsche ließen nicht lange auf sich warten und so konnte ich erstmals mehrere Dorschdubletten bewundern.
Weiter unterwegs sammelten wir noch einige Platten ein aber der gesuchte Dorsch hatte scheinbar keine Lust mehr oder war keiner mehr da? Also wieder unsern ersten Spott angefahren und siehe da, es gab wieder Dorsch. Den Punkt mehrfach angefahren aber nur an dieser Stelle gab es die gewünschten Bisse.
Keine Riesen und auch nicht die Masse aber einige Platten und die Dorsche bis fast 60 cm durften mitkommen.
So diese Woche nun Urlaub hier mit der Familie. 
Aufgrund der angesagten Windstärke ein Boot für Dienstag und Mittwoch bestellt. 
Doch von  ruhiger See keine Spur der Verleiher und der Angelladen hatten gesagt angeln sei kein Problem aber ich hatte weder Spaß noch Fisch. Nach zwei Stunden brachte ich meine Tochter zurück an Land da ihr die schaukelei auch nicht recht gefiel. Ich hatte ja noch den gespeicherten Spott von letzter Woche, doch Pustekuchen kein Fisch zu bekommen in der Ecke so sehr ich auch an der Stelle suchte. Die Wellen ließen nach aber mein Handy Akku auch. Meine Powerbank wollte nicht mehr laden und mein Notfallhandy war ja schon ausgestiegen. Also nicht mehr weit raus sondern zurück. Ein paar Plattfische verhinderten einen Schneidertag. Es wurde aber mein erster Tag auf der Ostsee ohne Dorsch. 
Mittwoch wieder mit der Tochter und neuem Ladegerät raus auf See. Ruhiges Wasser machte das fahren und angeln um so einiges angenehmer nach fünf Minuten Fahrt waren wir schon so weit wie am Vortag nach einer halben Stunde. Große Schwärme wurden schnell gefunden aber nicht von Fisch sondern von Angelbooten. Man waren da viele Boote unterwegs. 
Bei dem schönen Wetter fuhr ich bis hinter den Trollegrund aber Fische zu Hauff waren hier nicht zu finden.
Einige schöne Dorsche und die ersten Platten für meine Tochter rundeten den fast perfekten  Angeltag aber noch ab. 
Am Donnerstag sollte ja wieder Wind sein aber von Wellen konnte ich nix sehen.
So nun heute wieder angesagter Wind von Stärke 4 aber von Wellen keine Spur.
Versteh ich nicht.  ich such noch nach einer Anleitung wenn 3 Stunden Wind aus West bei Stärke x oder bei Südwind bis Stärke x ist eine sichere Ausfahrt möglich…..
Wie soll ich denn von Zuhause  (drei Stunden Anfahrt) wissen wie die Wellen sind und nach Möglichkeit noch rechtzeitig ein Boot bestellen.   …???
Also am Nachmittag wollte nun mein Sohn auch mal Boot fahren, nun ja dann natürlich nur mit den Angeln. Bei knallender Sonne hatte ich nicht wirklich Hoffnung auf Fisch. Doch schon bei der ersten Drift gar nicht so weit draußen hatte mein Sohn die ersten Schollen. Eine sogar 37 cm. Die größte die ich bis jetzt  bei mir im Boot hatte.  Bei der nächsten Drift, wir wollten schon fast nach Hause, bei Henry die Rute krumm. Vereint mit seiner Schwester pumpten Sie die erste Dorschdublette nach Oben. Einer hatte 65cm. Für mich unglaublich, meine Tochter und ich hatten heute nicht einen Fischkontakt. Naja so is angeln.

Insgesamt ein wunderschöner Urlaub in Kühlungsborn, gern kommen wir wieder zumal ich gefühlt schon ein großes Stück vom Boot des Verleihers bezahlt habe.|rolleyes


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (27. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Nun ja,
> Wenn ich mir die  Fischköpfe von den Dorschen so ansehe dann haben die wohl nicht mehr wie  38 cm. Ich wäre darauf nicht wirklich stolz.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...




Hallo Stefan,

Deine Sorge über die Entnahme von untermaßigen Dorschen in allen Ehren: Findest Du nicht auch, dass Deine Antwort auf einen interessanten und sehr schönen Bericht unangemessen kritisch ausfällt? 

Da hat sich jemand wirklich Mühe gegeben, uns Usern einen Beitrag zu schreiben. Von genau SOetwas lebt ein Forum. 

Nun hat in einem Forum ohne Zweifel jeder das Recht seine Meinung in den bekannten, festgelegten Grenzen kund zu tun, natürlich auch berechtigte Kritik und Bedenken.

Aber gibt es zwischen "erlaubt" und "verboten" nicht einen weiten Raum? 
In diesem Raum ist der Platz für z.B. Rücksicht, Höflichkeit und Respekt. 
Oder anders gesagt: Nur weil man etwas kann und darf, ist es nicht automatisch gut und weise.

Sicher liest Du doch auch die Posts gerne, die von Fängen und Erlebnissen berichten? Diese positiven Berichte werden aber immer weniger, wenn Reaktionen destruktiv ausfallen. Dann gibt's halt nix mehr zu lesen.

Währ doch Schade, oder?

Aber vielleicht ist das alles nur ein Missverständnis und Du hast nur flüchtig das Fangfoto angeschaut und die Wittlinge versehentlich als Dorsche identifiziert. Bei genauerem Hinsehen kann man nur drei "echte" Dorsche im Bild finden: ein kleines Stück Haut von der Flanke relativ zentral und die zwei Köpfe oben rechts. Schätzt man die Wittels auf durchschnittliche 30er, ebenso die Plattfische und die feiste Makrele auf gute 35 cm liegen die zwei Dorschköppe nach meinem subjektiven Eindruck deutlich über 40 cm. 
Wer an Hand des kleinen Stückes Haut die tatsächliche Größe des anderen Dorsches errechnen kann, bekommt von mir ein großes Eis...

LG und Petri Heil,

Carsten


----------



## SFVNOR (27. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> @SFVNOR... |wavey:stefan, kein mensch will das du auf irgendetwas stolz bist.
> wie es scheint bist du jemand der ein haar in der suppe sucht auch wenn keines da ist ....,
> ich kann dir versichern, das nicht ein leo unter 45cm gewesen ist.



Sorry, ich wollte Dir nicht auf den Schlips treten und wenn getan dann entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich dafür.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Wildkarpfen (28. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gestern  auf Gummi und Wattwurm viel Dorsch und Wittling gefangen. Nur die Platten waren recht zickig was bestimmt an der starken Drift gelegen hat.


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ralf, ein fettes petri von mir #6


----------



## Wildkarpfen (31. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dickes Petri euch dreien


----------



## Mefomaik (31. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Da ist aber jemand stolz

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri,

hoffe wir haben auch am Sonntag Glück wenn wir rauskommem....

Gesendet von meinem SM-T810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hallo stefan, auch von mir ein fettes petri


----------



## Tulpe2 (31. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri - vor allen dem kleinen Strahlemann! #6


----------



## elbetaler (31. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h ...finde. das schönste Bild seit einiger Zeit hier.

 Hat auch irgendwo was symbolisches. Nämlich genau das ist es, den Staffelstab an die Kinder übergeben zu können, dass auch in Zukunft Fische gefangen werden können/dürfen. 
 Klar, da dürfen auch mal Schneidertage dabei sein (Nur nicht sooft!) Und behutsam mit der Entnahme umzugehen, seinen Müll nicht irgendwo hinzuschmeißen, sich allgemein umsichtig und zurückhaltend in der Natur zu verhalten, dass kann jeder ganz einfach umsetzen. Dann gibt es auch später solche Bilder!

 Also euch dreien auch von mir ein großes Petri! 
 Über Trolle brauche ich wohl nicht so viele Worte verlieren, der hat eh den Magnet in der Tasche und wo andere die Ohren haben......Kiemen. Einzig, es würde hier echt etwas fehlen ohne dich im AB. (gut geschl....? Klar, nicht ohne Grund )


----------



## mathei (31. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Stephan und Gäste.


----------



## mathei (31. August 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #h ...finde. das schönste Bild seit einiger Zeit hier.
> 
> 
> Also euch dreien auch von mir ein großes Petri!
> Über Trolle brauche ich wohl nicht so viele Worte verlieren, der hat eh den Magnet in der Tasche und wo andere die Ohren haben......Kiemen. Einzig, es würde hier echt etwas fehlen ohne dich im AB. (gut geschl....? Klar, nicht ohne Grund )



Alter Schleimer :c:c:c:c:c#h


----------



## marcus7 (1. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Echt Wahnsin Trollegrund#6, da sieht man mal was so geht/ging, wenn die Bestände etwas geschont werden.


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

petri, 
du glücklicher hast schon wieder salzluft schnuppern dürfen


----------



## Nidderauer (7. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


>



 Petri :m.

 So schlecht genährt schauen die Kollegen aber garnicht aus. Hab dieses Jahr schon des Öfteren gelesen (auch auf FB), dass die Dorsche im Schnitt sehr schlank wären und mich auch deshalb davon abhalten lassen, mal an die Küste zu pilgern.

 Das mit dem schlechten Ernährungszustand scheint aber wohl doch nicht der Fall zu sein? 

 Grüße
 Sven


----------



## Tuempelteddy (7. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> ...Hier mal was für den salzigen Maik. ...




Nun lass den "salzigen" mal in Ruhe!
Der schuldet uns noch 'nen Bericht von seiner Norgetur!!!:m


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hi stefan, 
zum greifen nah und doch so fern. 
ich bin jetzt schon ein paar mal die strände abgelaufen und konnte nur wenige einzelfische ausmachen, keine trupps oder massenansammlungen. das ist alles schon sehr ungewöhnlich. 
vllt ändert sich das jetzt mit dem sonnenreichen spätsommer und ich bekomme noch mal die chance auf eine mä.


----------



## Rosi (9. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja, so ist es!


----------



## Hering 58 (9. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es!


Rosi,schönes Bild.


----------



## Danizan (9. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*





[emoji6]


----------



## Danizan (12. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zum und bei(m) Trollegrund.

Endlich war es mal wieder soweit. Ein Angelurlaub an der Ostsee war schon längst überfällig. Nach fast 4stündiger Anreise haben wir uns mit Trollegrund zu einer gemeinsamen Abendtour getroffen. Ich muss schon sagen, wir hatten jede Menge Spaß. Es war ein super entspanntes Angeln trotz anfänglich hoher Wellen. Stefan hat uns in so manches "Geheimnis" zum Trollegrund verraten. So etwas erlebt man auch nicht alle Tage, er steht mit Rat, Tat und Angelköder zur Seite. Es gibt zwar keine Fanggarantie aber fangen tut man mit ihm auf alle Fälle etwas (sogar den Wunschfisch)...

Es soll wohl einen Pokal geben, der für denjenigen ist, der Trollegrund auf seinem Boot in puncto Fisch schlägt. Ich glaube dieser wird wohl unter einem dicken fetten Staubberg begraben, da er nie gebraucht wird. In puncto Fisch hat Stefan so richtig vorgelegt und bei dem Verhältnis 10:1 hieß es dann: " So jetzt dürft ihr auch" und siehe da, der Fisch hat gebissen und da konnten wir innerhalb kürzester Zeit auch noch 7 maßige Dorsche und gefühlte 1 Mio. Wittlinge verhaften.

Wir verabredeten uns für den Samstag bei Windstärke 1 Bft. - 2 Bft. zum Plattenangeln. Das war zwar nicht wirklich was für Stefan (er isst sie nicht), aber er hat uns sehr gerne zum Fisch geführt. Da Trolle keine Platten mag, durften wir alle mitnehmen . Nach einem wunderbar sonnigem Tag und insgesamt 40 maßigen Platten (Scholle, Flunder und Kliesche teilweise bis 45cm) + eine Handvoll Dorschen hatten wir die Kühlbox über halb voll und fuhren Nachmittag zurück in den Hafen. Wir waren super zufrieden und der Trollegrund sieht uns wieder, Stefan auch ;-)


----------



## Wildkarpfen (12. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dickes Petri zum Fang.Ich war gestern vor Kübo,und bei 15m gab es schöne Dorsche und Wittlinge.Echt der Wahnsinn was sich dort für Fisch aufhält.Ab Mittag ging es dann auf Platte und dank Stefan auch gleich die Sandigen Stellen mit Platte gefunden.


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi Trolle,

was machen die Kutter?


----------



## pcchristian (14. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Trollegrund, in welchen Tiefen ist der Dorsch denn bereits angekommen?
Vor Boltenhagen konnte ich am Wochenende keinen mit dem BellyBoat finden. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## banzinator (14. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Die Frage wollte ich auch schon stellen. Will am WE mit Belly los.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (14. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Man sieht es die Tage auch wunderbar an den Ködern. Mein Standard ist orange oder rot mit schwarz. Beißt mässig zu dieser Zeit. Sowie ich etwas Braunes benutze (Krabbenfarbe) kocht das Wasser und jeder zweite Wurf bringt Fisch. Und wie Trolle schon sagt...kein wildes rumgepilke sondern am besten auf toter Rute gaaaanz langsam über den Grund hüpfen lassen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



PopeyeKübo schrieb:


> ... am besten auf toter Rute gaaaanz langsam über den Grund hüpfen lassen.



... zu Hause kann man dann sagen:
"habe mir die Fische ehrlich erfaulenzt".


----------



## Dachfeger (19. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie sieht es hier im Moment aus? Wollen eventuell am Freitag mit Kleinboot vor Kühlungsborn angeln. Die Dorsche schon im flachen??;+

Hat sich quasi erledigt. Man sollte vorher einfach die Beiträge lesen.
Also Köder eher bräunlich??


----------



## banzinator (19. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie weit der Dorsch zur Dämmerung an Land kommt ?


----------



## Trollegrund (20. September 2016)

Live vom Wasser......um welche 4 Fischarten handelt es sich auf dem Bild?  (von Links nach Rechts) Bis auf einen werden den Urlaubern im Restaurant alle als der selbe Fisch verkauft.


----------



## ChrisHH (20. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Kliesche, steinbutt, Flunder. Scholle ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisHH (20. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das hat mich doch als mitleser mal animiert hier zu Posten. Mein Revier liegt weiter westlich vor Travemünde und Neustadt aber ich lese auch gern was bei euch so in der ecke geht. Danke für den schönen Thread ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## beschu (20. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

...dabei schmeckt die Klische (mir jedenfalls) besser als Flunder und Scholle...:k


----------



## racoon (20. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Das hat mich doch als mitleser mal animiert hier zu Posten.
> 
> ... Danke für den schönen Thread ;-)



Geht mir genau so - auch von mir schönen Dank für den Thread.

Zur Frage : Ganz klar - viermal Butt


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



racoon schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so - auch von mir schönen Dank für den Thread.
> 
> Zur Frage : Ganz klar - viermal Butt



Ne, würde sagen der zweite von links ist anderer als die anderen drei, da die Augen auf der anderen Seite...

 Also alles Butt/Flunder....
 Der zweite von links ein Steinbutt.


----------



## buttweisser (20. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mir schmeckt der Steinbutt am Besten gefolgt von Kliesche, Scholle und Flunder. Wobei eine frische Flunder viel weiter vorn rangiert als eine aus dem Tiefkühler.


----------



## exstralsunder (20. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Live vom Wasser......um welche 4 Fischarten handelt es sich auf dem Bild?  (von Links nach Rechts) Bis auf einen werden den Urlaubern im Restaurant alle als der selbe Fisch verkauft.




Ich finde es von Dir echt genial, dass Du den Anglern mal zeigst, dass es durchaus verschiedene Plattfische gibt.
Mir geht es schon seit langem auf den Keks, wenn man in Foren oder auch bei Facebook schreibt: ich habe gestern wieder ein paar Platten gefangen.
Platten ist bei mir ein Reifen ohne Luft oder wegen mir eine Gehwegplatte...niemals aber ein Fisch.
Wenn man Angler ist, sollte man zumindest die 4 Plattfische kennen. So schwer ist das nun wirklich nicht.(wobei-ich habe vor Fehmarn sogar mal ne Seezunge gefangen)
In Heiligenhafen habe ich vom Fischer "Flundern" gekauft, welche eindeutig "Klieschen" waren. Vielleicht wollte er seine Kunden nicht verunsichern ...oder er wusste es selbst nicht besser.
Ansonsten bin ich der selben Meinung wie chrisHH.


----------



## Ladi74 (20. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Bin auch nur interessierter Mitleser!

ALLES PLATTFISCH!!!;-)))
Ich tippe mal von Rechts nach Links: Scholle, Flunder, Steinbutt, Kliesche.
Klieschen kenne ich aus Norge, ab und zu hatte ich  da ganz dürre als Beifang beim Pilken.

Ne kleine Story nebenbei. Mein Koll ist Stammurlauber auf Hiddensee (seit x Jahren, ca.4x pro Jahr). Letzte Woche hat er seine erste Flunder gegessen!  Wisst ihr warum, weil er voher nicht wusste, wie er die aufschneiden soll! Das kommt davon, wenn man glaubt, Fische kommen als Filet zur Welt!

Hab mich mal ne ganze Woche, auf ner Baustelle bei Hamburg, von "Kutterscholle" mit Bratkartoffeln ernährt! Das war geil!
So, genug off topic!


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Bis auf einen werden den Urlaubern im Restaurant alle als der selbe Fisch verkauft.




ich würde mal meinen der zweite von links |rolleyes


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (20. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,
 nachdem Trollegrund mich im Hochsommer schon zu meinem Dorsch-PB und zu meinen ersten Wittlingen geführt hat, durfte ich heute in seinem Boot Flunder, Scholle und Kliesche begrüßen...
 Meine allerersten Plattfische überhaupt, sind sehr interessante Tierchen...
 Trollegrund hat quasi auf Ansage nen Steinbutt gefangen #6
 Alles in allem ein cooler Angeltag, nur die Wellen waren für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hoch :q
 Anbei ein paar Bilder vom Dorsch-PB der letzten Tour und den Platten von heute...


----------



## Slider17 (21. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

moinsen,
auch ich lese hier viel mit, besonders wenn es um Leos geht.
Bei uns in der Lübecker Bucht geht auf diesen Zielfisch immer noch nicht viel.
Auch die Umsetzung nun flacher zu fischen bringt hier bei uns wenig Erfolg.
Allein Trolles Postings zu lesen ist der Grund warum ich hier immer mitlese.
Ich wünsch euch allen ein Petri....
Greetz Bernd


----------



## Danizan (21. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dickes Petri Trolle [emoji106]. Du machst mir aber die Wartezeit auf unseren nächsten Törn auch nicht leicht [emoji1334]. Bei den tollen Bildern der letzten Berichte fängt es gleich wieder an in den Fingerspitzen zu kribbeln [emoji16]


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (21. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri heil! Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie gut du dein Heimatgewässer und die Fische kennst. Kompliment


----------



## elbetaler (21. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h....dann lasst erstmal die Thunfische da sein!  :m


----------



## Danizan (24. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

[emoji106][emoji476][emoji106] Petri! Die Krabbe ist geil [emoji15]


----------



## banzinator (24. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Bei dir muss ich auch mal mitfahren :m

Kannste mir was zur Tiefe verraten?? |rolleyes


----------



## beschu (25. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Stefan,wir waren gestern bis zum Gehege...die ganze Strecke waren (Herings?)-Anzeigen ohne Ende....ein ganz kleiner wurde gerissen....da haben wir gaaanz schnell kehrt gemacht zun sind Richtung Schütt.Dort haben wir mit viel Mühe noch etliche schöne grosse bekommen...war aber auch ne elende Schaukelei(Vormittags)...vielleicht sehen wir uns dann mal nächste Woche ....am Trollegrund...
 gruss Bernd


----------



## Dingsens (25. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri, Trolle!! #6

Genau sowas hatte ich erwartet und vermutet. |bigeyes

Klappt bestimmt mal für mich.

Grüße.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (27. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde,

wir waren zu dritt am Samstag und Sonntag mit dem Boot vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs. Der Wind spielte gut mit und wir hatten insgesamt optimale Bedingungen. 

Am Samstag haben wir von um 8:30 bis 16:00 Uhr überwiegend mit Gummifischen zahllose Bereiche zwischen Bugspitze und Hafen Kühlungsborn von 7,50 bis 15 Metern Tiefe probiert. Wir besuchten die strukturreichen Bereiche, die uns sonst immer zuverlässig Dorsche bescherten, aber dieses Mal haben wir kein Nest gefunden.

Sieben Dorsche haben wir zu Dritt überlisten können, zwei 50er und zwei 60er durften zum Abendessen mitkommen. Das Ergebnis lag deutlich unter dem Durchschnitt der letzten Jahre. 

Dafür waren die Plattfische allgegenwärtig. Quasi nebenbei wechselte ich gegentlich auf die Wurmrute, wenn wir mal über Sandboden waren und konnte so in relativ kurzer Angelzeit 15 Stück einsammeln. Überwiegend waren es wohlgenährte Klieschen, einige große, aber recht magere Flundern und ein feister 43er Goldbutt. Ein gelbes Spinnerblatt mit gelben Perlen am langen 2-Meter-Nachläufer war der Bringer, rote Perlen und kürzere Vorfächer brachten viele Fehlbisse.

Wer geziehlt auf Plattfische fischen möchte, findet hier derzeit beste Bedingungen vor. Egal, wo ich auf Sandboden die Würmer runterließ, kamen Bisse innerhalb von Minuten.

Doch wir entschieden uns, unserem Zielfisch, dem Dorsch, treu zu bleiben, und so verlief der Sonntag ähnlich: 
Viel Strecke gemacht und auch in noch unbefahrene Bereiche gesteuert. 
So haben wir dieses Mal zwar nicht so viele Dorsche gefangen, aber haben das Revier wieder ein Stück besser kennen gelernt.

Die Zeit verging wie im Fluge und am Sonntagabend waren  wir alle drei wieder zu Hause. 

Schöne Zeit gehabt, wie immer. Im Mai 2017 ist der nächste Besuch geplant.

Petri, Carsten.


----------



## ron-alt (27. September 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Zusammen,

Da Stefan noch ein paar Mitfahrer suchte, sind wir seinem Ruf gefolgt und haben einen schönen Samstag mit Ihm verbracht. Wie er schon beschrieben hat, war das angeln auf Dorsch eher zäh, aber das Plattenangeln lief super. Sonntag Nachmittag und gestern sah die Lage vom eigenen Boot vor Rerik genauso aus. Wobei ich den ersten Steinbutt überlisten konnte, Dank Stefan´s guten Tipps. Alles in allem wieder ein super Trip ins geliebte Rerik und auf den Trollegrund (und diesmal ja auch mit dem Trollegrund .

Von Zuhause aus noch mal vielen vielen Dank an Stefan und wir sehen uns bestimmt mal wieder zu einer kleinen Tour auf Silberne.


MfG Ronald


PS: Über den Pokal müssen wir dann auch noch mal reden.:q


----------



## Trollegrund (1. Oktober 2016)

Heute war eigentlich Steinbutt der Wunschfisch meines Mitfahrers, leider blieb der ersehnte Steini aus. War auch zu viel Drift dafür. Stattdessen bissen auf die Heringsfetzen ein paar Dutzend große Schollen. Danach ging sehr flach auch Dorsch überraschend gut. Bis auf etwas viel Drift und häufiges Anfahren der Spots war es eine perfekte Tour heute.  Grüße


----------



## Wildkarpfen (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Trolle  Dickes Petri zum schönen Fang. Ich will nächstes Wochenende auf Dorsch  und Plattfisch wenn der Wind es zulässt.


----------



## Trollegrund (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich war vorhin auf der Brücke mal die Nase in den Wind halten. Die Angler die mit den Bedingungen zurecht kamen hatten wie vorhergesagt die Eimer voll mit wirklich guten Brandungsdorschen. Dickes Wasser und stramme Welle.  Wenig Plattfische, aber der Wind hält ja noch ein paar Tage sodas die Platten auch noch runter kommen. Grüße


----------



## Trollegrund (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ist das geil! Genau das richtige Wetter für eine Nacht auf der Seebrücke. Nur leider dauert es noch etwas, bis ich wieder los kann. Ahoi aus Berlin


----------



## Trollegrund (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das Wasser war auch schonmal höher, trotzdem beeindruckend welche Gewalt in der See steckt. Und das ist (nur) eine Windstärke 8. In Rerik haben ein paar tapfere Angler schon gute Dorsche in den Eimern. Wird sicher voll auf allen Brücken. In Kägsdorf kann man hervorragend vom Parkplatz aus angeln. Anbei ein paar Bilder. Kübo Hafen,Kübo Strand,Kägsdorf,Rerik


----------



## pcchristian (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Da braucht man in KüBo den Trecker gar nicht. Die Boote liegen ja fast im Wasser [emoji51]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wildkarpfen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das stimmt wohl,und ich wäre so gerne am WE raus. @ Trolle   Schöne Aufnahmen so sind wir schön im Bilde, danke


----------



## Laracitus (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Petri an alle, die das Glück hatten, etwas am Band zu haben. 

Ich hab da mal eine Frage..........(ich glaub, so fangen viele Treads an)

Mein Revier ist nun schon einige Jahre die See vor Bolle und deren Steilküste sowie der Schweriner See. Ich hatte allerdings schon länger vor, den "legendären" Trollegrung zu besuchen. 

Wie sieht es in Kübo mit dem Slippen (Möglichkeit, Besonderheiten vor Ort, dem Personal, den möglichen Zeiten usw.) sowie den Parkplätzen, den Kosten aus. Auch die Besonderheiten zum Revier (Gefahren, Fehler die dort gemacht werden können, besondere Wetterverhältnisse, welche ich bei meinem Trainer immer gut im Auge und bei den Vorbereitungen beachten muss) interessieren mich sehr, da diese nicht unbedingt mit Bolle eins zu eins zu vergleichen wären....

Ich weiß, viele Fragen, aber ich denke, ihr wisst wie ich es meine. Mir geht es nicht um Koordinaten von den besten Spots o.ä. sondern ich möchte dort Anfängerfehler vermeiden und einen schönen unbeschwerten Anfang in diesem Revier erleben. Schon vor Jahren wurde ich in Bolle durch viele Informationen/Besonderheiten auf das Revier vorbereitet und konnte mein Wissen über die JAhre vertiefen und festigen. 

Ich danke den Lesern, die schon mal bis hier durchgelesen haben und freue mich natürlich auch auf Antworten.

Freundliche Grüße LAracitus


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|good:

Vielen Dank für die Info's!


----------



## Laracitus (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Guten Abend,  

Das sind mal Informationen und Reaktionen vom Feinsten. 

Vielen lieben Dank und großes Lob an Euch , dass ihr euch die Zeit nehmt so ausführlich zu kommentieren.  Mir hilft das sehr weiter und erspart den ein oder anderen Fehltritt. 

Einen schönen Sonntag Abend noch und freundliche Grüße 

Laracitus



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PopeyeKübo (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Von mir noch die Ergänzung (da ich einer von denen mit den festen Yachtliegeplätzen bin): das Revier ist wenn man neu ist sehr anspruchsvoll. Die Spots sind nicht ganz leicht zu finden und zum Teil ist es schon merkwürdig, dass an einer Stellen die Ruten im Sekundentakt krumm werden und 100m weiter ist Dauerflaute. Aber fast jeder Bootsführer im Hafen der angelt, wird dir bereitwillig sagen, wo du hinfahren musst. Ansonsten such nach der Häufung einheimischer(!!!! nicht Verleih-) Boote auf dem Wasser - dort wirst du den Fisch finden. 

Fangerfolg ist schwankend: man kann echte Sternstunden in allen Bereichen (Dorsch, Plattfisch, Hornhecht, Mefo...) erleben - leider aber auch manchmal ganz maue Tage wo nur 1-2 Dorsche den Weg über die Bordwand finden. Auch hier können dir die alten Hasen oft schon anhand vom Wetter sagen (und natürlich auch daran liegend, ob die Fischvernichtungsflotte mal wieder gerade alles getötet hat), ob du Erfolg haben wirst.

Zum Wind empfehle ich Kleinbooten folgendes:

N, NE: bis WS 2 alles gut
NW, W, E: bis 3-4 alles gut
S, SE, SW: unter Land (2km) bis 5 alles prima, sonst bis 4


----------



## raute89 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Trollegrund
Toller Bericht/ Geschichte/ Meinung dazu!#6


----------



## Laracitus (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Top! Dem gibt es nichts hinzu zufügen .

Freundliche Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke Trolle!


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Trolle, ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber was du da machst ist allerhöchste Güteklasse.

Es ist immer wieder ein Genuss, von Dir und deinen Erfahrungen in meinem Lieblingsrevier zu lesen #h


----------



## stefansdl (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wirklich ein toller Bericht#6


----------



## banzinator (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Chapeau! Wirklich klasse geschrieben.


----------



## Kay63 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank auch von mir!

In den vielen Jahren, in denen ich mittlerweile auf in der Ostsee angle, (wenn auch nur 3-4mal im Jahr) gab es immer wieder ein auf und ab bei den unterschiedlichsten Fischarten. Von 0 bis viel war alles dabei. Ich mach mir auch wenig Sorgen um den Bestand. Besser eine EU-Regelung als eine kriegsbedingte Schonzeit.
Dann lass den Wind mal ordentlich pusten, ich möchte in 2 oder 3 Wochen gern noch mal nach Kühlungsborn kommen!

Grüße aus dem Süden
Kay


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> ... sagen will ist das in mir ein Gefühl schleicht das es nicht (nur) an der Fischerei egal ob Beruf oder Hobby liegt. Irgendwas scheint nicht zu stimmen. Ist eigentlich nur mir und einem Fischer mit dem ich darüber geredet habe aufgefallen das die Dorsche dieses Jahr zum Teil eklige verkümmerte grüne graue Leber in sich tragen? Ich entnehme beim schlachten zuerst die Leber, da Sie schwimmt und sich die Möwen darüber freuen.


 
Danke für die Info Trollegrund. Dann hängt das möglicherweise doch damit zusammen:

http://www.agrarheute.com/news/hohe-explosionsgefahr-duengemittel-maschinen-flammen

Da sollen ja Unmengen an mit Düngemittelrückständen verunreinigtem Löschwasser in die Ostsee gelangt sein.

Wobei, wenn man in anderen Systemmedien schaut, dann ist da nur von Palmfett die Rede #d

https://www.welt.de/regionales/hamb...r-bei-Grossbrand-in-Daenemark-im-Einsatz.html

Das hat schon was von "Nestbeschmutzung", dass du die kaputten Lebern hier aufführst. Mich interessiert sowas aber sehr, weil ich solche Fische nur ungern verzehren würde ...

Es erscheint aber durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dass der gesamte Dorschbestand Richtung Osten geflüchtet ist. Dass noch viele Platte da sind, hängt einfach damit zusammen, dass die nicht so gute und ausdauernde Weitschwimmer sind. Wie schauen denn deren Lebern aus?

Und wie schauts weiter in Richtung Osten aus, sind die Dorsche rund um Rügen besser dran?

Grüße Sven


----------



## beschu (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Stefan wir hatten in den letzten 8-12 Wochen sehr viele dieser lütten Fischchen(Jungdorsche)....stellenweise waren sie so groß wie der Pilker...wir mussten den Fangplatz und die Angeltiefe wechseln....meine Erfahrung:im Flachen(5-10m)bessere Dorsche,je tiefer(Ausname 14-15m)immer Kleinere...da waren zwar ab und zu auch bessere Tiere dabei...aber wenn man von 10 Fischen 8-9 oder alle wieder zurücksetzen muss ....dann stimmt einfach die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr...dann muss man da weg.


----------



## fredolf (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Trolle
 Das war der längste Bericht den ich je hier im Board gelesen hab - und dann auch noch interessant, mit historische Infos und Bildern und auch Meinungen, die man mit-vertreten kann. 
 Danke dafür ! #6

 Ps - schicke Brille - so ähnlich sah "meine" damals bestimmt auch aus.....#h


----------



## elbetaler (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nachdem ich Trolle schon persönlich für seine Mühe, seine Gedanken so detailliert zu "Papier" gebracht zu haben, gedankt hatte, möchte ich noch etwas dazu los werden.

 Wie auch dieser Beitrag, so gibt es auch schon im Vorfeld hier Beiträge, die mit viel Sachverstand und Faktenwissen erstellt worden. Von Anglern für Angler!
 Dabei wird auch die Arbeit der Berufsfischer respektvoll behandelt. Ohne Frage, die Unterschiede zur Freizeitfischerei sind riesig. Kaum einer von uns kennt einen Fischer persönlich, geschweige denn, hat in dem Beruf persönliche Erfahrungen. Deshalb springt man auch gern auf den Zug mit auf, wenn die Fischerei als "Feindbild" ausgegeben wird, wenn es mal bei uns nicht so läuft und der Erfolg ausbleibt. 
 Natürlich gibt es überall solche und solche. Der Sommertag im letzten Jahr am Trollegrund ist mir noch in guter Erinnerung, als wir von Schleppnetz-Kuttern umringt wurden, die scheinbar keine Notiz von einem über 5 - Meter - Boot mit zwei Anglern zu nehmen schienen! Und als wenn das nicht schon gefährlich und provokativ genug gewesen wäre, sammelte einer dann noch ein Stellnetz ein, welches sich mit seinem Fanggerät verfangen hatte. Da es wohl hoffnungslos vertüddelt war, wurde es von der Besatzung in Stücke geschnitten und ins Meer zurück geworfen.

 Schenkt man dem Optimismus von Trolle Glauben, das es solches Auf und Ab schon immer gab und es dann wieder aufwärts ging, müssen wir uns doch diesmal auch nicht sorgen? Wenn dem tatsächlich so sein sollte, hoffe ich, wieder mehr als 5 Dorsche fangen zu dürfen!

 Die Regelung, in der Schonzeit.......nur drei......
 halte ich für nicht richtig. Schonzeit heißt Schonzeit! So wie das überall geregelt ist.

 Fiktiver Erfahrungsaustausch: "Du Fiete!? Sach ma, auf welchen Wobbler beißen eigentlich die Dorsche am besten in der Schooonzeit,....du?"


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> ...
> Fiktiver Erfahrungsaustausch: "Du Fiete!? Sach ma, auf welchen Wobbler beißen eigentlich die Dorsche am besten in der Schooonzeit,....du?"




Du ... das is' ganz einfach: nimm einfach ein mit 25 m Lauftiefe. Da tun die denn drauf beißen... |bigeyes


----------



## Mulder 80 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wirklich schöner Bericht Trolle.

Es macht immer wieder Spaß etwas von deinen Erfahrungen zu lesen, aber wie jeder Angler, mache ich am liebesten auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen.Wir fahren jetzt auch schon einige Jahre in diesen Küstenbereich zwischen Kühlungsborn und Börgerende, und uns macht es immerwieder großen Spaß.
Wir haben heute auch unter Anglern diskutert (auf Arbeit), und die Meinungen gehen z.T. weit auseinander. Mein Bootsmitbesitzer sagte auch, das wir dann garnicht mehr hochfahren brauchen bei dieser neuen Regelungen, aber dann kuckte er mal seine Bilder im Handy kurz durch und hat dabei auch festgestellt das, wenn wir bei unserem letzten Trip zu Ostern auf dem Trollegrund mal genau durchzählt und sich wie viele Angler ein persönliches Mindestmaß setzt erstmal 5 gute Dorsche pro Mann fangen muss.Das ist oftmals garnicht so einfach, obwohl es auch andere Tage gibt.Für mich wird es immer ein schönes Erlebnis bleiben auf der geliebten Ostsee.Wir fangen zB. auch sehr gerne Platten und halten es so ähnlich wie Trolle.Mal so mal so.


----------



## banzinator (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mir gehts genauso.
Es gibt sicherlich diese eher seltenen Tage wo man dann nach 30 Minuten das fischen einstellen könnte.
Da ich es aber auch liebe Platten zu angeln und zu essen wird dann halt auf die Sandbank umgeschwenkt.
Für mich ist nur das Baglimit in der Laichzeit totaler Unsinn, Schonzeit ist Schonzeit. Leider wurde das Mindestmaß nicht angehoben.


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

So jetzt habe ich die sinnvollen Texte von Trolle und Eure Reaktionen auch mal durchgelesen. Und ich muß sagen: Trolle hat viel Zeug davon geschrieben, was mir schon seit Monaten so im Kopf rumschwirrt.

Auch ich bin der Meinung, das es nicht allein an Fischern und Anglern liegen kann. Ein Beispiel: Frühjahr 2015 Langeland - Boot wegen Wind kaum möglich, deswegen bin ich fast nur mit Spinnangel und Brandungszeug unterwegs gewesen. Es war wie im Dorschparadies, denn es waren viele Dorsche von 50-60cm dabei. Die Brandungsruten verneigten sich bei Bissen von Doubletten dieser Größenordnung gewaltig Richtung Ostsee. Und meine 40 Gramm Spinnrute mußte noch nie so stark arbeiten.

Und nun zum Frühjahr 2016: Nur 2 25cm Dorsche vom Ufer und vom Boot einige an einem Wrack.

Wo sind denn die ganzen Dorsche hin? Ich glaube nicht, dass die Fischer innerhalb eines Jahres alles weggefangen haben was Dorsch heißt, auch wenn die Entnahmen in der Ostsee in die 10000 Tonnen gehen. Weiter fragt sich ob der Dorsch der westl. Ostsee wirklich nur in der westl. Ostsee schwimmt oder zu manchen Zeiten sich nicht auch Richtung Osten auf die Reise macht, um in der Danziger Bucht fette Sprotten zu fressen. Ist natürlich alles nur eine Vermutung. Bemerkenswert ist, dass der westliche Teil der westl. Ostsee viel stärker betroffen ist, als die Randgebiete zum östl. Ostseedorsch.

Das mit den grünen bzw. grauen Lebern beobachte ich schon einige Jahre und es scheint zuzunehmen. Und die dürren Frühjahrsflundern kann man nun auch öfters im Herbst fangen.


----------



## derporto (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Interessant hierbei zu wissen wäre auch, wie es aktuell um die Dorschfänge östlich von Rügen bestellt ist. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte?

Im ICES Gebiet 24 kommt es laut Wissenschaft ja zu einer Vermischung der Ost- und Westbestände, eine eindeutige Zuordnung ist daher kaum möglich.

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist auch, dass vor Rostock aktuell haufenweise kleine Dorsche von 10-20 cm gefangen werden. Das dürften Fische aus dem 2015er-Jahrgang sein oder? Der Jahrgang, der in den westlichen Gebieten fast komplett fehlen soll. 

Man kann schon auf die Idee kommen, dass der Westbestand in die östlichen Gebiete abgewandert oder verdriftet ist, evtl. in Zusammenhang mit den massiven Salzwasser-Einbrüchen in den letzten 2 Wintern.

Auffällig auch, dass kaum noch Seelachse in den westlichen Gebieten gefangen werden. Auch die scheinen sich aktuell östlich von Fehmarn aufzuhalten.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



buttweisser schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich die sinnvollen Texte von Trolle und Eure Reaktionen auch mal durchgelesen. Und ich muß sagen: Trolle hat viel Zeug davon geschrieben, was mir schon seit Monaten so im Kopf rumschwirrt.
> 
> Auch ich bin der Meinung, das es nicht allein an Fischern und Anglern liegen kann. Ein Beispiel: Frühjahr 2015 Langeland - Boot wegen Wind kaum möglich, deswegen bin ich fast nur mit Spinnangel und Brandungszeug unterwegs gewesen. Es war wie im Dorschparadies, denn es waren viele Dorsche von 50-60cm dabei. Die Brandungsruten verneigten sich bei Bissen von Doubletten dieser Größenordnung gewaltig Richtung Ostsee. Und meine 40 Gramm Spinnrute mußte noch nie so stark arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Mit viel Dorsch in der Brandung kenne ich, drei tage später Fisch weg....
 In Dänemark gehabt, richtig Sturm die Schleppkutter kamen nicht raus, Angeln wie im Paradies...
 Am dritten tag zogen die Schlepper wieder ihre Bahnen und an den Angeln war Ebbe!!


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Tolle Schollen! Wie tief standen sie?


----------



## beschu (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#hDu hast da alles absolut richtig gemacht|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@Trollegrund
Tolle Fische und tolle Fotos! Danke für den Statusbericht!


----------



## Nautik (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Live vom Wasser, eigentlich wollten wir einen gemütliche Schollen Tour machen. Der Plan ging von Beginn an super auf. Gut 60 Platte zum größten Teil Schollen bis 50cm. Als dann die Würmer zu Ende gingen montierte mein Mitfahrer einen Gummifisch. 3 Würfe 3 Dorsche zwischen 60-70cm. Toller Tag mit viel weniger Drift als gedacht. Grüße




Hm Fisch war ja gestern genug da das stimmt ! 

Aber das Foto entstand niemals gestern wo ist denn der 
starke Nebel auf dem Foto ?#q
Wo sind die Dünungswellen von gestern ?
Sie müssen auch mal paar echte Fotos einstellen . 
Danke


----------



## Borsti78 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Morjens Nautik 
Bevor du meckerst und irgendwelche Unterstellungen hier im AB verbreitest,
MACH DIE AUGEN AUF.#q
Auf den Bildern siehst du das boot und max 2 meter wasser um das boot herum,wenn der Nebel da war würde man ihn in panoramabildern schon sehen.
Glaube nicht dass trolle so blöde is bei Sicht unter 5 Metern rauszufahren.#d
Man man man.wie kann man nur so sein.|evil:
Sei doch froh wenn überhaupt noch welche was hier posten,wenn se rausfahren.gibt genug die nur mitlesen und nichts Posten wenn  se was fangen.

Da Krieg ich aufn Montagfrüh schon  nen dicken hals#d


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Borsti78 schrieb:


> Sei doch froh wenn überhaupt noch welche was hier posten,wenn se rausfahren.gibt genug die nur mitlesen und nichts Posten wenn  se was fangen.



Da ich hier schon etwas länger bin....

Das liegt nicht am nicht mehr wollen,damals wurde in fast allen trööt's geposted was das Zeug hält.

Dann kam die Angst,die Angst vor Anzeigen,die Angst vor dummen antworten und Sprüchen etc. So das die letzten Jahre weniger und weniger geposted wurde.

Es würde hier wahrscheinlich noch genauso geposted wie damals,wenn gewisse dinge nicht in vielen Köpfen stecken würde....die Angst......

|wavey:


----------



## Windfinder (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also wir waren gestern auch vor Ort.
Wir sind auch wie Trolle.vom Hafen aus gestartet und mit guter Welle richtung Bukspitze gefahren. Dicht unter Land hatten wir teilweise Ententeich Bedingungen. Etliche Belly Boote waren draußen! Nebel war auch später nicht mehr! Den Kollegen im roten Anzug auf den Bilder, habe ich noch ne Frage zwecks der offenen Schranke gestern gestellt. 
Also ne Sau dämmliche Unterstellung!
Zum Fang Gestern:
Super Angeltag! Nach dem wir die Fische gefunden haben war tatsächlich fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer.
Ob Gummi oder Pilker,alles wurde attackiert!


----------



## M-V Angler (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Auch wir waren gestern zu dritt um den Trollegrund herum unterwegs. 63 Plattfische (viele Schollen) in sehr guten Größen (bis 49 cm) durften am Ende mit. Ein Dorsch hatte sich bei 9 - 12 m Tiefe an unseren Wattwürmern verirrt . Da wir es auf die Burschen nicht abgesehen hatten, durfte er wieder schwimmen. Was auch faszinierend war: Sobald wir 300 m verholt hatten, war die Wellenhöhe komplett anders.


----------



## GummiErwin (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Is' schon alles okay, was Trollegrund da gepostet hat. Ich war an dem Tag mit an Bord. Wenn's bei dir nicht geklappt hat, lass' deinen Frust woanders ab. Der Nebel ließ doch Sichtweiten von mehr als 150m zu und die leichte Dünung ist auf so einem Bildausschnitt nun mal nicht auszumachen.


----------



## Maifliege (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

oh je,

danke Trolle!


----------



## Ostseestipper (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das alte Übel hat wieder zugeschlagen, ...#d.

Davon lassen wir uns Alle aber bitte nicht vom Kurs abbringen.

Mal wieder ein schöner Bericht von Trollegrund. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen das er gerne und gute Tipps gibt. Toller Boardi. :vik:
Danke für Deinen Bericht. Gerne mehr davon.

Dickes Petri#6
Der Ostseestipper


----------



## Trollegrund (20. Oktober 2016)

Ahoi,die Fischer und einige Angler fangen gerade sehr gut Dorsch. Hab die Tage viele Fotos erfolgreicher Dorsch Angler von Rostock bis Poel bekommen. Ein Belly kam gestern bei unserem Strandspaziergang gerade an Land. Der Angler hatte seine Dorsche rings um sein Belly gebunden. Die Schollen beissen an manchen Stellen binnen Sekunden sogar auf Tauwürmer, wir konnten keinen Unterschied zu Wattwürmern feststellen. Anbei ein Foto einer 50er Flunder und einer 45er Scholle.


----------



## beschu (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Stephan ich glaub das ich dich spätestens ab ende nächster Woche mal "besuchen"werd...grins:q morgen und Sonntag geht's nochmal in den NO....aber dann...|wavey:


----------



## raute89 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wen trifft man morgen alles an der Slippe in Kübo bzw. aufn Wasser?
 Sind morgen auch draußen mit nen blauen Buster M.

 Petri und TL Männer#6


----------



## Wildkarpfen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich werde morgen da sein


----------



## elbetaler (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dann lass mal noch welche drin! Wenn ich nicht arbeiten müßte, wäre ich auch da.

 ...aber wie es aussieht, so mal gaaanz allgemein, gehöre ich da wohl zu einer seltenen Spezies.....

 Petri Heil ! :vik:


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

petri zu den feisten plattfischen, ein wirklich schönes ergebnis #6


----------



## Wildkarpfen (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri zum Fang. Ich hatte heute nicht ganz so viel Glück,aber zum satt werden hat es gereicht Um mein Glück heute noch perfekt zu machen, bin ich noch unfreiwillig in der Ostsee baden gegangen::c#d


----------



## mathei (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Mädels. Wat Wilder du warst baden


----------



## Trollegrund (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wat wie baden gegangen? Kam mächtig Dünung auf hab ich heut Nachmittag am Strand gesehen. Aber eigentlich war doch eh alles nass vom Dauerregen. Hoffe dir gehts gut? Seit ihr noch zu der Platten Stelle gefahren die ich euch erklärt hatte? Ich bin nach unserem Treffen noch mit wenig Hoffnung zu der Dorsch Stelle, aber es ging wies Plätzchen backen mit den Leos.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Stefan, #h

Dickes    und der Meinung, das du ein ganz toller Kumpel bist, kann ich mich nur anschließen und bestätigen. #6#6#6
Und unsere Tour behalten wir im Auge. 

TL  Rolf #h


----------



## banzinator (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,

bei uns ging heute nicht viel. Gerade mal 10 Dorsche zu 5 in 5h. 
Die Dünung beim landen war ziemlich heftig und der Regen hat uns ganz schön zugesetzt trotz angemessener Kleidung.


----------



## raute89 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin...
Wir waren gesten los. Bei slippen und aufm Wasser haben wir Boardi Trollegrund getroffen. Sehr netter hilfsbereiter Typ#6. Solche netten auskunftsfreudigen Menschen gibt es leider heute fast gar nicht mehr. Leider ging Trollegrund sein Tipp die Dorsche noch flacher zu fischen nicht ganz auf.
Das Dorschangeln war am morgen etwas zäh...Ich hatte ca. zehn in 2,5h aber viele kleine dabei. Aufgrund dass die Dorschgröße nicht so prall war haben wir entschlossen auf Platten zu fischen. Das lief ganz gut. In 2 h 21 Platten wobei auch einige schöne Fische dabei waren.
Lg noch an Boardi Trollegrund|wavey:


----------



## Wildkarpfen (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Trolle    Zum unfreiwilligen Bad ist es durch die Starke Dünung beim anlanden des Bootes gekommen. Eine Große  Welle erfasste das Boot und ich segelte aus dem Kahn,bis auf einen Schreck ist  nichts weiter passiert.Zum Plattfisch sind wir noch gefahren und konnten in kurzer Zeit einige fangen.Heute gab es im dichten Nebel noch schöne Hechte und das ohne ein Bad zu nehmen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

sind gerade von kübo zurück, es war ein klassebilderbuchangeltag. kein regen, leichte welle und eine lauschige bft3 aus südlichen richtungen.
morgens ging es gleich zu den plattfischen und zum nachmittag auf die leo`s.
insgesamt gingen uns 45 flundern, schollen, klieschen und 10 dorsche an den haken.
anbei wie meistens ein paar eindrücke, 
kübo wir kommen wieder...


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri ihr zwei zum Angelfest!#6 Tolle Platten.


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

petri dank!
was für ein spass, 
die köder wurden zeitweise volley genommen, so etwas kenne ich nur von wirklich aktiven fischen wie dorsche und mefo, die die köder vom grund aufnehmen und dann sehr schnell merken das da was nicht stimmt


----------



## derporto (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri zu dem schönen Fang!

Und schön zu sehen dass sowohl Dorsch als auch und vorallem Platte in schönen Größen da sind |wavey:


----------



## erblade (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hi,

erstmal Petri zum wirklich schönen Fang !

Eine Frage von mir, wir fahren ein / zwei mal im Jahr nach Kübo zu angeln mit wechselnden Ergebnissen. In den Letzten Jahren hatten wir jedoch das Problem an der Wurmangel bissen immer auch viele, viel zu kleine Dorsche. Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen und trotzdem schöne Platten fangen ?

Danke + Gruß
Erik


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



erblade schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erblade (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Auch nach dem Umsetzen war es die gleiche Situation. Dummerweise inhalieren die kleinen Dorsche den Haken sehr tief und es besteht somit eine große Verletzungsgefahr. Da hab ich keine lust drauf.

Ergebnis war, dass wir die Wurmangel eingepackt haben.


----------



## starti (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

DANKE TROLLE FÜR DIE AUSFÜHRLICHE PN :m


----------



## steffen1 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
ich fische Würmer,Naturköder nur noch mit Kreishaken. Das hat das Problem nicht ganz zu 100% behoben aber viele zu kleine Fische kann ich dadurch zurücksetzen.
vG


----------



## erblade (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hmm Kreishaken, guter Tip. Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.


----------



## elbetaler (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Kreishaken, auf modern Circle Hook, wurden erfunden, um nicht die Fische zu schonen, sondern um vorwiegend kampfstarke Fische, wie Thune, Haie, Rochen, Barrakudas ........aber auch große Karpfen und sogar Heringe und Makrelen......

 auf unbedingte Art und Weise nach dem Biss auch erfolgreich ausdrillen zu können!
 An welcher Stelle im Fischmaul der Haken schließlich sitzt, ist völlig egal. Einzig die Hakengröße verhindert ein Abschlucken, nicht die Form. 
 Die an käuflichen Vorfächern für die Boots- und Strandangelei meist verwendeten dünndrähtigen, langschenkligen Haken (Aberdeen) sind zu leicht für die Fische aufzunehmen. Auf 1/0 er kann man auch u10cm Plattfische fangen. Über 2/0 steigt die Fehlbissrate, aber es wird schon deutlich selektiver.
 Mein besonderer Tipp: Widerhaken andrücken. Sind die Platten wie zur Zeit richtig juckig, kann man auch paar Fehlbisse und Abfaller verkraften. Minis (auch Dorsche) lassen sich viel besser vom Haken lösen. Ausserdem sollte man bei guter Bissfrequenz nicht zu lange mit einem mäßigen Anschlag warten.


----------



## Trollegrund (28. Oktober 2016)

Ahoi,etwas windig heute und kein Boots Wetter. Aber die Brandungs und Brückenangler sollten Erfolg haben bei dem trüben Wasser. Vom Boot gabs zuletzt ein paar stramme Dorsche und auch ein Steinbutt war wieder dabei. Was anderes.........Am Sonntag findet eine Strandsäuberungs und Müllsammelaktion statt. Organisiert wird das ganze vom Angelgeschäft in Bad Doberan. Geplant ist je nach Beteiligung die Strände von Rerik bis Warnemünde in Gruppen abzulaufen. Da ich selbst ähliche Aktionen schon organisiert habe weiss ich was da an Müll (vieles von Anglern) zusammen kommt. Vielleicht kommen ja ein paar Leser. Im Anschluss ist ein SitInn mit Grill und Bierchen geplant. Grüße


----------



## Chef XXX (29. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Trollegrund,

danke für deine tolle Berichterstattungen und tollen Fotos.
Ich lese sehr gerne deine Beiträge.
Komme aus Warnemünde.
Einen Steinbutt habe ich noch nicht gefangen.
Habe aber auch noch nicht gezielt darauf geangelt.
Sie sollen ja auch sehr konzentriert liegen.
Ich dachte er ist eher ein Dämmerungsjäger.
Auf jedenfall ein sehr schmackhafter Fisch.

Gruß Eric aus Warnemünde


----------



## Trollegrund (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Eine schöne Veranstaltung heute, gut 25 Teilnehmer darunter Vertreter aus mehreren Angelgeschäften opferten heute ihren Sonntag Nachmittag um in Gruppen aufgeteilt die Strände von Nienhagen bis Wittenbeck abzulaufen und Müll zu sammeln. Etliche große Müllsäcke voll Unrat wurden von den Stränden gesammelt wobei nur wenig Hinterlassenschaften von Anglern zu finden waren. Viel und durchweg positives Feedback von Touristen für die Angler gehört. Danach ließen sich alle die gesponserten Bratwürste schmecken und es wurde noch ein wenig gefachsimpelt. Hat Spass gemacht.....Grüße


----------



## fredolf (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Trolle
Schöne Aktion -Strand Säubern!  #6
Vor 14 Tagen war ich auch da - Rerik- da währe ich auch dabei gewesen.
Für ne Bratwurst mach ich fast alles.......:g

Petri zu den schönen Fischen !

Grüße aus 
Schönebeck/Elbe
Fred


----------



## ragbar (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ahoi,etwas windig heute und kein Boots Wetter. Aber die Brandungs und Brückenangler sollten Erfolg haben bei dem trüben Wasser. Vom Boot gabs zuletzt ein paar stramme Dorsche und auch ein Steinbutt war wieder dabei. Was anderes.........Am Sonntag findet eine Strandsäuberungs und Müllsammelaktion statt. Organisiert wird das ganze vom Angelgeschäft in Bad Doberan. Geplant ist je nach Beteiligung die Strände von Rerik bis Warnemünde in Gruppen abzulaufen. Da ich selbst ähliche Aktionen schon organisiert habe weiss ich was da an Müll (vieles von Anglern) zusammen kommt. Vielleicht kommen ja ein paar Leser. Im Anschluss ist ein SitInn mit Grill und Bierchen geplant. Grüße



Welches Rutenmodell da links im Bild?:k


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gute Sache mit der Strandsäuberung. Was vor allem nach Brandungswettbewerben an Müll, vor allem Kleinstmüll wie Vorfachverpackungen, Wattwurmtüten- zeitung und Kippen am Strand liegt ist z.T. nicht zu ertragen. Das passt nicht zusammen, Angeln und sich so zu verhalten. Ich war dieses Wochenende mit der Familie auf Rügen. An 2 Abenden in Kreptitz konnte ich zwar nur 5 Dorsche zwischenn 44 und 54 cm mitnehmen, dafür waren die aber alle schön dick. Petri heil und beim nächsten Mal eine Mülltüte mit zum Brandeln mitnehmen!


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

andy (als käpten) und ich ( als smutje) sind heute von kübo aus gestartet, zwar war das wetter nicht gerade einladend, aber wir haben das beste daraus gemacht.
insgesamt gingen uns an die 35 plattfische, 12 dorsche und etliche wittlinge an den haken, 
ein großer teil der fische durften weiterbaden.
gefischt wurde überwiegend mit buttsystemen.
anbei wie meistens ein paar eindrücke
(mein fangerfolg)

@trollegrund... hi steffan, ich habe dich leider zu spät erkannt, vg


----------



## banzinator (5. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri. Läuft ja bei euch. 
Hat ja den ganzen Tag geregnet...


----------



## Wildkarpfen (6. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gestern bei ablandigen Wind schöne Dorsche in der Brandung gefangen.Die Beisszeit war gleich in der Dämmerung.Danach  gab es nur noch untermaßige Fiche so das ich das Angeln einstellte.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schöne fette Leos :k

Petri Wilder !!!

Ich greife nächstes We wieder an


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

petri zur fetten beute!
schön das du jetzt schon auf die kommende fangbegrenzung achtest |supergri


----------



## Wildkarpfen (6. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich danke euch,und dir Dorschwilli viel Glück.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (7. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich platze vor Neugier. Wie groß ist denn der Dorsch, Salziger?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (8. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

87 cm |kopfkrat


----------



## banzinator (8. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

78cm #c


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

sorry, hab den zölligen nicht wirklich genau angelegt, ich denke ein büschel über 70cm, viel zu groß um ihn mitzunehmen, leider hab ich es doch getan


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

david, anton und ich sind heute wieder einmal nach kübo, ein wirklich gutes angelrevier. 
die wettervögeln  lagen ein büschel neben ihrer vorhersage was uns nicht im geringsten störte, denn wir hatten einen schwachen wind, eine wellenhöhe um die 0,1m und die sonnen schien den ganzen tag lang.
ingesamt gingen uns um die 30 plattfische und 12 dorsche an den haken, die fische waren allesamt sehr gut genährt.
vllt schaffen wir es in diesem jahr noch einmal nach kübo, vorausgesetzt die wetterlage passt.
anbei wie meißtens ein paar eindrücke...


----------



## Wildkarpfen (14. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dickes Petri,ich werde am Mittwoch in die Brandung.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (15. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Interessante Bilder! Ich hatte mal eine Flunder, die von beiden Seiten braun war.


----------



## fredolf (16. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Kaulsdorfer
Nach dem Braten ?????? :q


----------



## elbetaler (16. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

:q Dad iss der Brüller, Fredolf! Schön abgelacht. Aber die Wege des Herrn und der Natur sind unergründlich! :m


----------



## Wildkarpfen (17. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Die letzte Nacht in der Brandung brachte keine Fische,vielleicht lag es am Vollmond.


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (17. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Vor dem Braten . Sah echt witzig aus.
 Und @Fredolf... Du scheinst kein sehr begnadeter Plattenjäger zu sein. Das Foto mit der waidmännisch getöteten Flunder hast du schon vor Jahren gepostet...
 Kann mich daran erinnern, weil ich letztens mal wieder nach einer großen Scholle schaute, die ich fing und postete (Seite 1408 - Rostocker Anglerkurve).


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

mensch ralf, voll die vollmondphase mit 97% erwischt.
das die flossenträger so empfindlich darauf reagieren.
ich werde  höchstwahrschlich am sonntag in die schlacht ziehen, 
mal schauen wie sich die wetterlage bis dahin entwickelt, vg


----------



## fredolf (17. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Kaulsdorfer
 Ja, ich weiß - ich hatte aber auch mal so ein Bild mir einer fast "Doppeltbraunen" habe es aber leider noch nicht wiedergefunden. Da ich aber finde, das dieses Forum - speziell die Ostseeseiten hier - immer so schöne Bilder drinn haben (ich wohn im Binnenland)- wollt ich auch mal wieder ein Paar reinstellen.
 Groß müssen die Fische ja auch nicht unbedingt sein - bei uns in der Nähe gäbe es zB so etwas hier :


----------



## Alex76 (17. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



fredolf schrieb:


> Hallo Kaulsdorfer
> Ja, ich weiß - ich hatte aber auch mal so ein Bild mir einer fast "Doppeltbraunen" habe es aber leider noch nicht wiedergefunden. Da ich aber finde, das dieses Forum - speziell die Ostseeseiten hier - immer so schöne Bilder drinn haben (ich wohn im Binnenland)- wollt ich auch mal wieder ein Paar reinstellen.
> Groß müssen die Fische ja auch nicht unbedingt sein - bei uns in der Nähe gäbe es zB so etwas hier :



Der Salamander ist doch von Schleich :q


----------



## Trollegrund (25. November 2016)

Ahoi, nach einiger Zeit mal wieder einen Bericht. Die letzten Tage und Wochen gab es Fisch bis zum abwinken. Man muss derzeit nicht zwingend mit dem Boot raus fahren. Feiste Dorsche lassen sich am helllichten Tag sogar direkt vom Strand aus fangen. Ein ü60 Dorsch an der 3m 30g Meforute liefert einen tollen Drill im flachen Wasser vom Strand. Vom Boot sind aber auf jeder Tour echte Löwen dabei gewesen. Viele Dorsche zwischen 70cm bis fast 90cm. Heute gab es wieder ein paar große Dorsche, die Jungs stehen wie angenagelt am Grund und die langen leichten Spinnruten biegen sich im Kreis. Die Dorsche fressen im Moment alles was sich bewegt. Die Fische kotzen Heringe,Tobse,Seenadeln sogar Seeskorpione,kleine Flundern,Grundeln und Unmengen an Krebsen aus. Die Dorsche fressen aber nicht durchgehend, trotz guter Echo Anzeigen gab es immer mal zähe Augenblicke bevor plötzlich wieder jeder Wurf einen Biss brachte. In Gummistiefeln vom Strand ist tolles angeln möglich. Zum Teil bissen Dorsche im Knie tiefen Wasser auf Sicht. Leider findet am Strand oft das traurige Grönländer knüppeln statt. Ich hatte in 4 Tagen 16 kleinen Meerforellen das Leben zurück geschenkt. Ich verstehe nicht was die Leute mit 30-40cm Forellen wollen. Im nächsten Jahr würden diese Fische zum ersten mal aufsteigen und laichen. Ein toller Moment war als ich dabei sein durfte als wir eine komplett silberne dicke 70er Forelle wieder schwimmen gelassen haben. 
Der Fänger wird den Tag so schnell nicht vergessen. Heute wird es wohl die letzte Bootstour auf Dorsch gewesen sein. Einige haben schon  Laichansätze und sollen in Ruhe für Nachwuchs sorgen. Die nächsten Tage werden sehr windig, gute Gelegenheit das Trolling Geschirr auf Vordermann zu bringen und einige Tausend Meter neue Schnur auf die Multis zu kurbeln. Grüße


----------



## Wildkarpfen (26. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dickes Petri von mir#6 Heute einen kurzen Strandausflug gestartet und 4 schöne Dorsche geblinkert.Die Fische waren sehr vorsichtig so das es einige Fehlbisse und Aussteiger gab.


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

petri mein gutster,
ich stelle meine ein bissel später ein, 
:mbin gerade bei der videobearbeitung


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

die strandleo`s sind von heute,
einer fehlt noch auf dem bild, insgesamt gingen mir 6  ans band


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri euch beiden,schöne Leo´s


----------



## Trollegrund (26. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dickes Petri! Na dann habt ihr noch zugeschlagen. Als ich euch besuchen kam hingen ja noch 2 Dorsche beim salzigen am Gürtel. Waren die Bedenken gestern Abend wegen dem Wind doch unbegründet. PS: Maik wir haben noch ein Date mit deiner Kamera und den Meerforellen, hab heute Nachmittag wieder mit Mefohunter84 tolle Fische gesehen.


----------



## Mefomaik (26. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri,tolle Dorschbilder!!!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keyless (26. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War ja auf einer Tour mit Trollegrund auch dabei, so schönes Angeln(im Gegensatz zum stupiden Pilken) selten erlebt.
 Ich habe mit einer Speedmaster2,20/12-30g geangelt-der Dorsch wollte etwas animiert werden, aber beim Biss war das der Hammer/Kämpfer an der Rute! So 50cm war glaube ich schon klein.
 Gefangen habe ich so gut wie nichts, da Trollegrund unfaire Praktiken anwendet(hier den Mitangler befragen):vik:.
 Die Kühlbox war trotzdem etwas zu klein-aber schwer zu tragen:m.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## mathei (26. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Jungs. Schön das doch noch einiges am Strand rausgekommen ist. Durften ja öfters von See aus mit unseren krummen Ruten winken.


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

man hätte ja fast von einem treffen sprechen können, von neun anglern waren 6 boardis dabei.


----------



## Keyless (27. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Am besten gehst du am Strand nach rechts Richtung Gespensterwald. Die Stellen waren die letzten Tage eigentlich relativ egal, der Dorsch stand überall extrem dicht unter Land. Musst aber ein paar Meter laufen, mit Auto geht da nichts-Fahrrad wäre möglich.
 Ist im Moment auch recht windig-glaube du hast das Zeitfenster verpasst, ob der Dorsch noch so dicht unter Land steht#c.Ich denke nicht-zu windig, und soll auch so die nächsten Tage bleiben. Aber nichts geht über probieren.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Keyless (27. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja vom Hafen einfach nach rechts am Strand lang, bis zum Gespensterwald sind es ca.5km, weiss nicht ob du soviel Strecke machen willst:q.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja Trolle, das war wieder einmal ein grandioses Schauspiel mit den Meerforellen. Habe ich ja binnen einer Woche nun schon zum 2. mal erleben dürfen! #6#6#6
Dieses mal gab es für mich ja "nur" einen lütten Dorsch vom Land aus und mein Begleiter durfte seine 1. Mefo seit einer Ewigkeit wieder sachte aus seinen Händen gleiten lassen. #6
Danke an dieser Stelle nochmals für deine Begleitung! #6

@ Salziger:  Lieben Gruß (wenn auch verspätet) an dich zurück. Wir waren ja etwa 2 km östlich von euch.  #6|wavey:


----------



## raute89 (29. November 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Trollegrund und Salziges Silber zu den klasse Fischen:m


----------



## Bademeister001 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi zusammen,

in meiner ersten Bootsangelsaison, habe ich feststellen müssen, dass man sich aus Platzgründen bei der Rutenauswahl doch etwas einschränken muss...

meine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist eine Shimano Speedmaster 270XH mit 50-100g WG und einer 4000er Biomaster. Diese Combi nehme ich eigenlich für fast alles: Gummi o leichtes Schleppen auf Dorsch, Grundangeln auf Plattfisch, Hering, Makrele, Hornhecht...
Wenn es leichter geht, habe ich immer noch eine Fox Lure'n'Shad in 2,40m u 20-50g WG mit einer 2500 Rolle dabei. Macht halt noch etwas mehr spaß.

Leider hat mein Vater noch keine Allroundrute gefunden...weshalb ich für Anregungen dankbar bin.
Er hat zwar eine Pilkrute. Die ist für tieferes Wasser und zum Schleppen ok, aber zum Gummifischangeln leider nicht so optimal. 

Habt ihr auch so eine "Eine-für-Alles-Rute"?
Was nehmt ihr denn so an Angelzeug mit auf den Kahn?

Gruß Jan


----------



## raute89 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Jan,

 die Speedmaster ist schon für die Ostsee ne ganz gute Rute. (Sie kann alles und nix |supergri ) 
 Wobei ich die ältere AX XH bevorzuge.

 Deine beiden Ruten sind meiner Meinung schon gar nicht verkehrt. Eine schwere und eine leichtere sind völlig Ok.
 Das würde ich an deiner Stelle deinem Vater auch raten oder halt nur die Speedmaster. (völlig ausreichend zum Gufiangeln)

 Ich selbst habe meist auch verschiedene Ruten (Zanderruten) 
 von shimano Yasei Aspius (alte Serie), Speedmaster
 oder Abu Fanta Nano, 2,50m und 2,80m
 Bullseye Beast 2,75m mit.


----------



## banzinator (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich fische ne Shimano Vengeance 2.40 20-60g mit ner Daiwa Freams 3000. 
Ist ne echt günstige Rute aber ich find sie top dafür


----------



## Dingsens (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moinsen,

ich habe 2 Vengeance Shad (2,70m H/XH) im Einsatz.
Ich finde, das geht von der Länge noch gut im Boot, da ich generell lieber etwas längere Ruten fische.
Damit decke ich alle Situationen bis 80g WG ab und kann mich nicht beklagen. Daher bezeichne ich diese als MEINE eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue, obgleich totale Billigheimer!
Alles darüber wäre eh ein Fall für eine vollwertige Pilkrute, zumal dann auch eher rauhe See oder ungünstige Strömumngsverhältnisse herrschen.


----------



## banzinator (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Für unter 50€ kann ich mit der Rute alles abdecken. 
Und gerade auf Dorsch macht sie auf jeden Fall Spaß :m
Nachher geht's los, Jahresabschlusstour.


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

na dann lasse es mal krachen. 
wir stehen auch schon wieder in den startlöchern, 
bericht gibt es später


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

der erhoffte zielfisch blieb heute aus, 
durch die letzten  nörlichen winde ist das wasser stark eingetrübt, anscheinend mögen das die leo`s nicht wirklich, außer etwas silber ging nichts an die haken :g


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> der erhoffte zielfisch blieb heute aus,
> durch die letzten  nörlichen winde ist das wasser stark eingetrübt, anscheinend mögen das die leo`s nicht wirklich, außer etwas silber ging nichts an die haken :g



Moin Maik, #h

Und das "Silber" ist ab dem 15.12. ja wieder hoch willkommen. :q#6
Und wenn alles klappt, könnte ich ab dem 17.12. Urlaub haben! :q

TL  Rolf   #h


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Moin Maik, #h
> 
> 
> Und wenn alles klappt, könnte ich ab dem 17.12. Urlaub haben! :q
> ...



*URLAUB erteilt *


----------



## banzinator (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

10 Stück zu 3. in knapp 3h. 6 Stück Ü50 mitgenommen.


----------



## blassauge (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Kurzfristig ging es zu viert am 13.12.2016 auf nach KB. Das Wetter sollte passen.
Uns erwartete um 08:30 Uhr eine glatte See mit ablandigem Wind. Die Boote waren fast schon startklar und so konnte es schon losgehen. Der esrte Stopp auf 5m Tiefe brachte nach kurzem den ersten Dorsch (50cm) und gleich im Drill den nächsten Biss auf Wattwurm. Das ging ja vielversprechend los, dachte ich mir.
Dann war Ruhe an der Rute. Kein Zupfer trotz Köderwechsel (Gummi bis Blech alles probiert). Also wenn da nichts geht muss der Wobbler ran. Also zwischen 5-8m losgeschleppt......NICHTS....gar nichts. Dem Tipp folgend (danke @Trollegrund) haben wir ganz dicht unter Land angesetzt und und ab 2m Wassertiefe wieder bis 7-8m treiben lassen. Hier gab es nur wenig Kontakt. Da nun im "Flachen" alles probiert wurde war nun noch die Chance es etwas tiefer zu versuchen. Also Motor an und rüber auf den TG. Bei 8-12 m gab es in einer Stunde nur zwei Dorsche und erstaunlicher Weise nur eine Scholle #c.
Da der Wind unerfreulicherweise weiter auf West drehte und auffrischte war naheliegend wieder etwas unter Land zu fahren. Hier gab es wieder nur selten Kontakt zum Zielfisch. So verbrachten wir die letzte Stunde mit seltenen Bissen. Dann hatte ich noch einen schönen Drill am Wattwurm (Geil mit meiner feinen Drop-Shot-Rute) und ein feister 65er-Dorsch landete im Boot. Zum Feierabend kam dann doch noch ein Dorsch beim Schleppen an die Rute. 

Ergebnis: viel probiert, viel gesucht, wenig gefunden....
               zu viert 15x Dorsch (50-65cm) und 3 nette Schollen 
               trotzdem wie immer ein schöner Tag beim schönsten Hobby  
               der Welt.


----------



## Heininger (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

muß ich auch mal hin!


----------



## Mefomaik (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Trollegrund:

Erstmal Petri,was für Fische!
Meinst du das man vom Strand hauptsächlich nur kleine Mefos erwischt z.z?

Ich würde  je nachdem was der Fisch auf den Rippen hat auch erst ab 50/55cm eine Meerforelle mitnehmen!


Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## banzinator (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Trolle. 
Aber die sind doch nicht aus unserer Ecke oder?
Das mit den Grönis ist immer wieder zum :e:e


----------



## Corinna68 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir wünschen allen ein frohes und friedliches weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## Trollegrund (5. Januar 2017)

Ahoi,für die Besucher und Mitleser unserer schönen Ecke hier oben. Die Sturmflut ist vorbei,das Wasser geht stetig zurück. Gestern am späten Abend kam es dann doch etwas höher als erwartet. In Rostock,Wismar usw gab es etwas mehr Schäden. Zwischen Wittenbeck bis Rerik sind örtlich ein paar Meter Steilküste und viele viele Tonnen Strandsand verschwunden. Im Kühlungsborner Hafen standen die fest verbauten Stege in der Nacht komplett unter Wasser. Grüße


----------



## hendry (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Interessant #6


Fahren im März/April nach Rerik, meißtens sind wir in der Teufelsschlucht zum brandeln. Bin mal gespannt wie es dann dort aussieht


----------



## banzinator (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Trolle weißt du wie es in Meschendorf aussieht?
Da wirds ja auch jedes Jahr weniger 
So wie es aussieht hat es unsere Insel mehr getroffen


----------



## Kay63 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Foto Nr. 5 müsste Meschendorf sein. Meinen alten Freund Bernd hats wieder voll erwischt.

Petri Kay


----------



## Trollegrund (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Foto 1: Kühlungsborn West beim Sailors Inn (unter dem Schaum liegt noch ein Boot) .......Foto 2: Kübo Hafen...... Foto 3: Wittenbeck (Blick in Richtung Hafen).......4: Kägsdorf Parkplatz.......5: Meschendorf an den Klippen......6: Rerik Seebrücke Blick in Richtung Teufelsschlucht.......6: Rerik im Salzhaff


----------



## mathei (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schon heftig. Gut das vorbei ist


----------



## Rene71 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also kurz vor Kübo von Dobberan aus  Angelladen,Schottes Leuchtturm hat auch fast alles was der meeresangler braucht.petri heil


----------



## Nautik (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Rene71 schrieb:


> Also kurz vor Kübo von Dobberan aus  Angelladen,Schottes Leuchtturm hat auch fast alles was der meeresangler braucht.petri heil



Hallo Rene ! 

Das heißt nicht ,Schottes Leuchtturm sondern : 
*Schote's Angelturm*

*Jonas Schoknecht 
*

*Kühlungsborner Str. 19 18209 Wittenbeck 
*

    Tel. 038293 439590


Bitte schön :q


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Über die Werbung wird sich der Schote freuen. Hat es aber auch verdient, prima Kerl bzw. prima Familie - vermieten auch schöne Ferienwohnungen!


----------



## Nautik (22. Januar 2017)

*der Trollegrund*

Moin Moin  zusammen!
#h

Wir waren gestern mal zu viert zum angeln in Trollegrund gefahren . 
Ergebnis nach 5 Std. Spinnfischen  15 Dorsche über 70cm dazu ca 25 Platte

Schönen Sonntag Euch allen noch.


----------



## ChrisHH (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund*



Nautik schrieb:


> Moin Moin  zusammen!
> #h
> 
> Wir waren gestern mal zu viert zum angeln in Trollegrund gefahren .
> ...


Petri!  Wie tief waren die Burschen denn zu finden? LG Christian 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weiserhai (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin

Heute gab es Fisch ohne ende auf See;-)

und man durfte nur 5 stück mitnehmen:-( , von 55cm-80cm alles bei gewesen!!
Ein erfolgreicher Angeltag heute:vik:


----------



## smith1337 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo ihr Verrückten,

wie sieht es aus mit Dorsch im Moment? Einige scheinen ja gut zu fangen?! In welcher Tiefe fischt ihr und auch was beißen die Burschen denn?
Vielen dank für die Info´s


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund*



Nautik schrieb:


> Moin Moin  zusammen!
> #h
> 
> Wir waren gestern mal zu viert zum angeln in Trollegrund gefahren .
> ...


ok fängt ab 1.2 an


----------



## engelhai (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie sieht Es denn in Kühlungsborn im Juli aus mit 2-3 Übernachtungen und Liegeplatz im Hafen? Könnte dann allerdings nur kurzfristig buchen.Wird das schwierig mitten in der Saison?


----------



## banzinator (3. März 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Verdächtig ruhig hier, keiner mehr unterwegs? ;+


----------



## Der_W (30. März 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen, wir wollen vom 8.4.-15.4 auch hoch nach Kübo und das ein oder andere mal den Fischen auf die Schuppen fühlen. Wie läuft es aktuell? Sind noch mehr boardies zu der Zeit oben?
Wir hatten letztes Jahr im Osterurlaub einen Superfangtag, mal schauen, ob wir das dieses Jahr wiederholen können.


----------



## Langelandfrank (30. März 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War mit Vaters nach langer Zeit mal wieder oben. Wollte das Boot nochmal testen, bevor es nächste Woche wieder nach Langeland geht. 
6 Dorsche waren schnell zusammen. Haben dann Heringsschwärme gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. Gebissen haben sie oben Spitze beim Trollegrund und auch vorm Hafen bei 15m. Größen 50 - 60cm.


----------



## Trollegrund (28. April 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi,lange nichts geschrieben worden hier.Das Frühjahr war bei mir wie schon über 20 Jahren von der Angelei auf Meerforellen geprägt. Da die Fischerei auf Meerforelle in den letzten Jahren durch die Angelindustrie einen regelrechten Boom erlebt ist es an ehemals einsamen Stränden oft recht voll geworden. Der Hype um Meerforellen wird immer größer und es lässt sich von der Angelindustrie sehr viel Geld damit verdienen. In Fachzeitschriften usw. wird dann schnell zur Wathose und High End Rute nebst einer ganzen Palette von bunten Ködern geraten. Ich besitze noch immer keine Wathose und meine Köderauswahl begrenzt sich am Strand auf eine Hand voll Blinker vom selben Modell in unterschiedlichen Gewichten. Ich muss aber zugeben das ich es in diesem Jahr nur 4 mal für jeweils 2 Stunden an den Strand geschafft habe. Dabei konnte ich 11 Forellen landen wovon ich aber nur eine Forelle mit nach Hause genommen habe. An der Größe lag es nicht den 3 Fische waren über 60cm und einer sogar über 70cm. Die meisten meiner Strand Fische waren zwar silber aber relativ schlanke Absteiger die es verdient haben erstmal wieder zu Kräften zu kommen. Da es mir an den Stränden schlicht zu voll geworden ist und das Feeling von der Einsamkeit und Stille an vielen Stränden verloren gegangen ist fahre ich lieber mit meinem Boot auf die See. Früher habe ich Trolling nichts abgewinnen können, wenn ich am Strand stand und selbst schon 3 Forellen gefangen habe geisterten in meinem Kopf immer Gedanken wie "was die da draußen wohl gefangen haben" wenn ich schon so gut gefangen habe an meiner kleinen Stelle dann haben die bestimmt noch viel mehr" Heute weiss ich das auch Trolling kein Allheilmittel ist, selbst eine ganze Batterie Köder über Kilometer im schlepp ist keine Garantie für einen schönen Fisch. Unter umständen fährt man viele Stunden und Kilometer macht dabei alles richtig und fängt doch nichts. Alles in allem war die vergangene Saison aber sehr gut. Warum vergangene Saison? Ganz einfach, der Hornhecht ist da. Für mich persönlich ist Hornhecht oder Heringe angeln so spannend und herausfordernd wie häkeln. Aber Geschmäcker und Leidenschaften sind verschieden und es gibt sogar Leute die ein heiden Geld für Guides bezahlen um Heringe zu angeln. Mitten in der Meefo Saison habe ich kurzfristig ein anderes Boot gekauft und die geliebte Jolle die voller Erinnerungen steckte verkauft. Einige Boardies durften das neue Boot ja schon begutachten und tolle Fische darin fangen. Da ich das keschern gern selbst übernehme egal an welcher Rute oder in welchem Boot die Forelle gebissen hat durfte ich dieses Jahr schon im dreistelligen Bereich zum Kescher greifen. Da die Saison viele Fettfische und Großforellen bescherte durften der größte Teil der gefangenen Silberlinge weiter leben. 5 Touren bin ich auch auf anderen Booten mitgefahren und durfte auch mal den Komfort genießen nicht selbst Skipper zu sein und entspannt durch die Gegend gegondelt zu werden ohne mich um Vor oder Nachbereitung des Bootes kümmern zu müssen. Auf meiner ersten und bisher einzigen Tour vor Rügen konnten wir insgesamt 3 Lachse fangen. Es gibt noch Dorsch, und jeder wird seine 5 Fische fangen. Dafür muss man kein Experte sein Revier oder Köder Kniffe kennen. Ob es nun 5 Minuten oder 5 Stunden dauert ist am Ende egal. Bei 5 Dorschen ist Schluss und dafür braucht es nicht viele Tipps und Tricks. Bei einigen Trolling Touren auf Meerforellen haben wir bis zu 60 Dorsche schwimmen gelassen und das obwohl wir ausschließlich über tiefem Wasser mit flachen Ködern direkt unter der Oberfläche gefischt haben. Mit Pilkern oder Gummifischen direkt am Grund wäre wohl kaum ein durchkommen an diesen Stellen möglich gewesen. Die Fischer in der Region fangen im Moment nicht besonders gut Dorsch. Das liegt zum einem am Wetter aber auch an anderen Faktoren. Wenn der Fisch steht, Massen an Futter findet und nicht zieht geht er nicht ins Netz. Dann fängt der Angler neben dem Netz einen nach dem anderen und im Netz wenige Meter weiter hängen kaum Fische. Ist viel Futterangebot vorhanden die Dorsche faul und träge lehnen sich die meisten Dorsche nur gegen das Netz und akzeptieren das Hindernis oder schwimmen daran entlang aber bemühen sich nicht mit dem Kopf durch zu schwimmen. Ich habe zwar in der Vergangenheit im Frühjahr schon mehr Forellen gefangen aber nie so viele ü70 Fische. Wie heisst es so schön eine Tür schließt sich und die nächste öffnet sich. Gute Nachricht...... der Steinbutt ist da, die erste Großmäuler sind gelandet. Die Saison auf die flachen runden Großmäuler ist kurz und knackig (Schonzeit ab 01.06)! Was wichtiges zum Schluss. Ich habe schon oft mit Boardi Beschu dem Eigner und Skipper der Seeadler geschrieben ohne das wir uns selbst je gesehen habe. Als ich dann vor einiger Zeit an der Kaikante stand und das schöne Schiff bestaunte kam der Skipper aus seinem Kommandostand und fragte mich "kann ich ihnen helfen?" Ich sagte ach ich bin Trollegrund und du sicher Beschu. Sofort wurde ich auf die Brücke dirigiert und bei Kaffee und Kippe entwickelte sich ein tolles Gespräch. Ich habe schon früher Leuten die wirklich wussten was Sie machen gern zugehört. Heute gibt es viele Experten und Guides die im Grunde gar keine Ahnung von Zusammenhängen und Kreisläufen der Fischerei haben. Ich würde Dich lieber Beschu gern unterstützen und würde mich wirklich freuen wenn wir mal eine Tour mit vielen Boardies auf deinem tollen Dampfer unternehmen. Von einigen meiner Mitfahrer weiss ich das Sie gern dabei wären und andere anonyme Mitleser Trick und Kniffe Späher wären vielleicht auch gern mal dabei. Ich würde gern mal einen Steinbutt auf die Planken der Seeadler legen und zeigen das die Burschen garnicht so selten sind wie die meisten denken. Wenn sich hier eine Gruppe Boardies findet lässt sich mit Bernd bestimmt ein Termin finden. Meine Spendensammlung zu Gunsten der Seenotretter brachte auch im letzten Jahr wieder über 1000 Euro zusammen, dieses Geld wird wie immer 1zu1 für Reparaturen oder Neuanschaffung von Rettungsmitteln auf dem Seenotkreuzer "Theo Fischer" in Barhöft/Darßer Ort eingesetzt. Wer zufällig mal mit seinen Kindern vor dem Kreuzer steht klopft ruhig mal an. Die Jungs beissen nicht, ganz im Gegenteil! Vormann (Opa) Lutz Grießberg bring jedes Kinderauge zum leuchten wenn die Kleinen mal auf seinem Chefsessel sitzen dürfen. Grüße und Petri Heil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (28. April 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#6
5 Sternchen


----------



## Trollegrund (28. April 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*










 Die Fischer in Barhöft bei Hiddensee landen schon täglich große Mengen Hornfisch an. Am Montag waren es mehrere Paletten voll.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beschu (28. April 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|supergri....Ich mach mit...#6


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. April 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



beschu schrieb:


> |supergri....Ich mach mit...#6



... dann sag' dem Matje-Hering-Frank Bescheid - der hat auch Entzug.


----------



## banzinator (28. April 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schön geschrieben, schöne Bilder, tolle Fische, wie immer top Trolle. Ich glaub ich muss auch mal 10km fahren und bei dir mitfahren. 
:m


----------



## Norway-Freak (28. April 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Trolle,

Schöner Text - klasse Bilder !

Vielen Dank dafür.
Martin


----------



## mefofänger (28. April 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

:m:m:m


----------



## Chef XXX (29. April 2017)

Danke für die schönen Bilder 

Ps: Bei der Kuttertour wäre ich gerne dabei.
Habe bis jetzt noch keinen Steinbutt gefangen.
Aber gegessen 
Schmeckt sehr gut.

Gruß Eric


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. April 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey Stefan,

:m:m:m

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## MWK (30. April 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Trollegrund,
ich bin einer der hier seit Jahren gerne mitliest, obwohl ich noch nie in eurem Revier war. Das liegt vor allem an deinen Beiträgen. Der letzte war so toll, das ich dies mal loswerden musste. Vielen Dank dafür!
LG,
Markus


----------



## Dingsens (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Trolle und Bernd,

ich bin SOFORT mit von der Partie!! #6
Einfach nur Bescheid geben, wann und wo.
Die Waffen stehen parat. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@ Trollegrund - super Bericht, toll zum miterleben, zum nachdenken und neidisch werden.
DANKE dafür!!


----------



## hendry (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schöne Zusammenfassung und (für die aktuelle Situation) erstaunlich tolle Fänge #6

War letztes Jahr zum ersten mal mit der MS Seeadler unterwegs und man merkte das der Captain wusste was er tat, zu empfehlen.


----------



## hans albers (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

toller bericht.. danke.

kenne die ecke nur vom strand/watangeln
brandung....


die boote , die ich beoachten konnte beim slippen
hatten aber meistens auch gut gefangen.


----------



## Mulder 80 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wirklich ein super Bericht.Deine Berichte lassen sich immer super lesen und mann will einfach immer nur schnell wieder die Seeluft schnuppern.
Zum Glück sind wir bald wieder eine komplette Woche in Kühlungsborn ( 20.05.-28.05) und wollen wieder mal das Boot zu Wasser lassen.Ist zwar immer ein ganzschöner Ritt aus Thüringen, aber es macht immer wieder richtig Spaß in diesem tollen Gebiet zu angeln.Mit dem Neuen  alten Angelboot einem Crescent 499 hat es sich voriges Jahr schon super angeln lassen und man hatte bis jetzt immer ein sicheres Gefühl auch wenn man mal weiter draußen angelt.Leider sieht man immer wieder sehr waghalsige Angler die wahrscheinlich die Ostsee sehr unterschätzen.
Voriges Jahr Ostern war zB. so ein Tag, wo ich mir im Nachhinein noch öfters Gedanken gemacht habe, ob man nicht anders oder massiver reagieren sollte.Es war totaler Seenebel, wo wir selber noch einige Stunden gewartet haben bis wir rausgefahren sind, aber eine Gruppe aus Opa, Vater und wirklich sehr junger Sohn wollten unbedinkt schon bei dem Nebel raus und trailerten Ihr Boot.Das Boot war zudem auch noch eine alte Anka, die nach unserer Meinung wirklich nichts auf der Ostsee zu suchen hat.Leider sieht man es doch sehr oft das Leute mit solchen Booten rausfahren.
Wir haben die Leute trotzdem angesprochen und die haben das sehr runtergespielt, und wir dachten uns Anhand des einheimischen Kennzeichens das die es wissen müssten-Naja
war trotzdem kein gutes Gefühl.Daher trotzdem nochmal der Appel an alle Angler das man die Ostsee keinesfalls unterschätzen sollte.Wir haben zB. schon mehr prenzliche und schnelle Wetterwechsel und Strömungswechsel in der Ostsse erlebt wie in unseren Nowegenurlauben.Und wir angeln in Norge ausschließlich vor der Küste.



Trollogrund- Vielleicht klappt es ja mal das wir uns in dieser Zeit mal treffen und auch mal kurz über den Steinbutt knetschen.Ich denke mal das Du den ein oder anderen guten Tip parat hast, damit man vielleicht auch mal einen fängt.


----------



## Trollegrund (6. Mai 2017)

Ahoi in die Runde, heute stand die erste Tour auf Steinbutt an. Als nach nur 15 Minuten die Rute das erste mal krumm war deutete sich an das es ein Top Tag werden würde. Als sich der erste Räuber mit weit aufgerissenem Maul unter dem Boot abzeichnete war die Freude groß. Im Boot stellte sich dann raus das es ein sehr seltener Glattbutt war. Aber der erste Steinbutt ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Später kam es wie es beim angeln meistens ist.....die Fische die verloren gehen sind immer die größten. Leider war es heute wirklich so, ein unerwartet starker Fisch schlitze auf halber Höhe aus. Neben ein paar meist sehr mageren Flundern kamen noch gut ein Dutzend feiste Schollen ins Boot. Gegen Mittag nahm die Drift erheblich zu was den Steinbutts garnicht gefiel oder unsere Montagen dafür nicht ausgelegt waren. Kurzum entschlossen wir uns zu den Dorschen zu fahren. Zeitweise brachte jeder Wurf einen Dorsch Kontakt. Viele kleine Dorsche zwischen 30-40cm aber auch dicke rote wunderschöne Tangdorsche. Alles in allem ist der Plan heute voll aufgegangen. Grüße      


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Corinna68 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

trolle du bist einfach nur klasse und |laola:
mach weiter tolle berichte und super bilder bin echt neidisch :l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Zeitweise brachte jeder Wurf einen Dorsch Kontakt. Viele kleine Dorsche zwischen 30-40cm aber auch dicke rote wunderschöne Tangdorsche.


Laut Thünen Institut lügst Du da  - der Jahrgang dieser Größe ist ausgefallen, den gibts nicht, deswegen gibts ja das Baglimit..

Da solche Fänge von Rügen bis in den Kleinen Belt gerade massenhaft gemeldet werden, bitte dokumentieren und mir Fotos und Beschreibung zukommen lassen bitte:
REdaktion@Anglerboard.de


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Stefan (Trolle) #h

An dieser Stelle gebe ich dir gerne nochmal ein herzliches *Dankeschön*
für die tolle Tour.
Mit absoluter Fachkenntnis und einer Portion "Humor" :q
bist du der lebende Beweis dafür, daß es Angler gibt, die wissen worauf es ankommt.
Tja.... und der "dicke Steini" :q wartet noch auf dich. :m
Die Methode funktioniert praktisch jedenfalls.
Wer fängt, hat recht! #6

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Trollegrund (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke Rolf! Spass ist wichtig und sollte nie fehlen auf See. Wir haben schön gelacht, tolle Fische gefangen und der große Steinbutt kommt wieder, aber dies mal dann hoffentlich an deiner Rute. Grüße


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Thünen Institut lügst Du da  - der Jahrgang dieser Größe ist ausgefallen, den gibts nicht, deswegen gibts ja das Baglimit..




bullshit#q


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

...steinbutt |rolleyes, 
den wollen wir auch und viele tage bis zur schonzeit sind es auch nicht mehr.
am sonntag sind anton und ich kurzentschlossen nach kübo, was für ein wetter, sonne satt und fast kein wind (bft1 abnehmend), spiegelglatte wasseroberfläche, klarwasser usw.usw., alles bedingungen um eher einen fetten sonnenbrand zu bekommen, aber steinigen butt?
um es vorwegzunehmen, den erhofften fang gab es auch für uns nicht, trotz fachkundigem rat und genauer positionsbeschreibung schafften wir es nicht einen dieser großmäuler an den haken zu bekommen, statt dessen gingen uns an die sehr großen köder jede menge kliesche, flundern und feiste schollen, selbst die dorsche (50+) waren uns wohlgesonnen.
leider stieg die drift (ohne wind) von anfangs 1,3 kmh am ende auf 3,2kmh an, vielzuviel für eine erfolgreiche präsentation.

:mkübo, wir kommen wieder


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Maik, #h
Einen Tag zuvor war die Drift ähnlich. Nur hatten wir vormittags viel Nebel. Aber die Steinis sind definitiv da. 
Aber die müssen auch erstmal gefunden werden. :q
Bleib dran und es wird klappen.

TL  Rolf   #h


----------



## Trollegrund (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich hab mit Frau auf dem Steg im Bootshafen gelegen und das Wetter ein Eis und die Unterwasserwelt genossen. Kleine Plattfische,Krabben seltene Seestichlinge und Massen an Grundeln ergaben ein tolles Bild wie ein großes Aquarium. Dann fuhr der salzige Maik sichtlich von der Sonne gezeichnet vorbei......das klappt schon noch mit den Großmäulern! Grüße


----------



## Der_W (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo an die Trollegrund/Kübo Fan Gemeinde.
Ich werde am Himmelfahrts Wochenende auch wieder mit der Familie in Kübo sein und hoffentlich das ein oder andere mal mit nem Mietboot aufs Wasser kommen.
Ostern hat das Wetter uns leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Sollte einer der boardies zur gleichen Zeit vor Ort sein und Lust auf eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt haben würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Mulder 80 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir sind auch in der Himmelsfahrt-Woche am Start.Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.
Die Vorfreude ist schon groß.:vik:


----------



## Arapaima (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Kübo Fangemeinde, 
bin seit gestern endlich wieder hier oben,  in meiner mittlerweile 2. Heimat.
Zum Angeln bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen das wird sich hoffentlich morgen ändern. Habe diesmal einen neuen Zielfisch, den Steini.
Mal sehen ob es klappt, Trollegrund hat ja schon viel geschrieben und seine Berichte lesen sich einfach nur toll. Danke, dafür.
Sollte der erhoffte Fang sich einstellen, Berichte ich gerne.
Also vielleicht sieht Man(n) sich.


----------



## Bigone (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin,
 lieben Gruß an die beiden Schlauchboote, 
die gestern alle Stunde ans Land gefahren sind,
 um Dorsche im Auto verschwinden zu lassen. 
Hoffe die Filets schmecken euch gut.


----------



## banzinator (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|gr: #q |gr: #q |gr: #q

Das sind genau diese ****** die durch die Quote zu erwarten waren.


----------



## hans albers (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

nenee... 
die gabs auch schon vorher, leider.

aber sowas will man im AB ja nicht hören...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Bigone schrieb:


> Moin,
> lieben Gruß an die beiden Schlauchboote,
> die gestern alle Stunde ans Land gefahren sind,
> um Dorsche im Auto verschwinden zu lassen.
> Hoffe die Filets schmecken euch gut.



Hoffe du hast die Polizei benachrichtigt?!;+


----------



## Wildkarpfen (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Jeder scheißt hier jeden an, der Letzte scheißt sich selber an.


----------



## Jose (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

und jetzt ist hoffentlich ausgeschissen.
macht dem Mod nur arbeit


----------



## wachtelpups (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin in die Runde,

bin grad am Überlegen, ob ein Trip nach Kübo Ende Juli bzw. Anfang August Sinn macht?

Stehen die Dorsche dann auch relativ in Küstennähe, oder muss weiter rausgefahren werden? Als wir letztes Jahr Anfang Mai da waren lag die Wassertiefe so bei 7 bis 8m
als wir Bisse hatten. Kommt man mit die Mietbooten überhaupt in Regionen mit der passenden Wassertiefe?

Mit bestem Gruß


----------



## Bademeister001 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrung in diesem Revier, aber in deinem Zeitraum dürfte die Wassertemperatur fast ihren Höchstwert erreicht haben. Die Dorsche stehen dann eher im Tiefen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## banzinator (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dorsche stehen dann natürlich tiefer.
Klar kann mit den Mietbooten diese Tiefen erreichen. #6


----------



## aesche100 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wollte euch mal bischen motivieren.
Gefangen am 14.Mai vom Mietboot. 
Da ist das Baglimit egal


----------



## banzinator (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Schönes Teil, wie groß war er?


----------



## aesche100 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

92 cm. Waage hatte ich keine. Es war auch kein Laich drin. Nur MuskelnGebissen auf Twister rot/schwarz.


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri!:m


----------



## sn-angler (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute von 8 bis 14 Uhr zu zweit vom Mietboot vor Kühlungsborn geangelt. Dorsch ist da, stand allerdings nicht Schwärmen beisammen. Die Fische mussten mühsam vereinzelt über steinigem Grund zusammengesucht werden. 
Am besten gingen sie auf Twister der Farbe Motoroil mit Glitter. Wattwurm kam auch zum Einsatz, aber der hat nur den Untermaßigen geschmeckt. Plattfisch liess sich nicht blicken.  Eine Meerforelle von ca. 50cm folgte dem Köder bis an die Bordwand und drehte dann ab. Am Ende hatten wir 8 gute Dorsche und sechs wieder zurückgesetzt. 
Immer dran denken, die Angelpapiere dabei zu haben. Die Wasserschutzpolizei hat zahlreiche Boote kontrolliert.


----------



## Keyless (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gerade beschu beim ablegen beobachtet#h. 
Wäre mal interessant wie die Ausbeute am Ende des Tages war. Würde mich freuen so beschu dazu eine Rückmeldung gibt. Danke im voraus. 
Gruss Ulf
 (natürlich nur du dazu Lust/Zeit hast)


----------



## beschu (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

...Wir haben abgebrochen....Wind und Welle waren zu stark und Sicherheit geht nun mal vor....
 aber ein Kollege war mit ner "Spätschicht" ab 14.00 draussen und da sah es fischmäßig wohl nicht schlecht aus...wetterbedingt waren sie wohl Richtung Heiligendamm,Kühlungsborn unterwegs...jedenfalls waren auf dem Video schöne Dorsche in guter Qualität zu sehen...
 P.S.:Zeit hat Jeder...man muss sie sich nur nehmen...grins


----------



## Keyless (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke für die Rückmeldung, hab mir schon gedacht als ihr los seit oha hoffe alle an Bord sind Seefest da es ja hier schon recht windig war.
 ( hab deinen Liegeplatz von meinem Balkon aus gut im Blick, sehe also ob du arbeitest oder nicht )
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

wir sind heute am sonntag in der früh gestartet, 
3:00 uhr aufstehen, 4:00 uhr ins auto und gegen 5.00 uhr auf dem wasser. 
ich hatte vor dem ablegen noch eine sonnenaufgangsfoto gemacht, so dachte ich aber leider wurde es nix. schade :-(
nun ja, die wetterbedingungen waren top: 
die luft war kühl und wehte schwach mit einer  bft 2, die wasseroberfläche war leicht angeraut und die  driftgeschwindigkeit lag zwischen 0,50 kmh und 1,50 kmh, beste bedingungen um den platten nachzustellen.
zuerst ging es aber den dorschen an den kragen, anton und mir gingen 12 fische der 50iger klasse ans band, einer hatte ein krankhaftes aussehen und nummer 12 rettete das baglimit das leben.
den plan morgens zuerst den leos nachzustellen und dann sich später den platten zu widmen hatten wohl einige, denn es gab ab 8:00 ein stelldichein auf dem trollegrund!
ingesamt gegen uns 18 Platte an die haken, ein guter mix aus kliesche, scholle und flunder.
anbei wie meißten ein paar eindrücke
















mein fang


----------



## beschu (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Keyless schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung, hab mir schon gedacht als ihr los seit oha hoffe alle an Bord sind Seefest da es ja hier schon recht windig war.
> ( hab deinen Liegeplatz von meinem Balkon aus gut im Blick, sehe also ob du arbeitest oder nicht )
> Gruss Ulf



in deiner Aussage liegt ein grosser Irrtum.....wenn ich ne Angeltour fahre dann ist das keine Arbeit sondern Spass.Nur auf dem Wasser kann man sich richtig erholen und sich "austoben"....das ist aktive Erholung in reinster Form.Nicht mal das Fangen selbst(das können viele Angler besser als ich)sondern das "Aufspüren und Finden" macht für mich den Reiz aus.....Die Arbeit gibt es nur im Hafen(Vor-und Nachbereitung,Reparaturen....)und der Papierkram und...und...und...#q


----------



## Keyless (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@beschu,
 weiss ich doch war auch nur spass#h. Habe , und werde auch auf nicht absehbare Zeit weiterhin, mein halbes Leben auf Schiffen verbracht, ich weiss worüber du redest-also nichts für ungut wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Dude (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

falls noch jemand Lust auf einen Boots-Mitfahrer (umgänglich, kein Anfänger, 40) ab Kühlungsborn am Samstag den 27.05. hat, wäre ich gern dabei. Eine angemessene Kostenbeteiligung ist natürlich selbstverständlich! Kontaktaufnahme/Handy gern per pm.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## engelhai (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Werde am Samstag mal mit dem Boot nach Kübo starten. Wenn jemand der das Gebiet kennt mir ein paar Tips geben könnte was im Augenblick wo läuft wäre das super. Kenne das Gebiet nur von der Seekarte her.#h


----------



## PopeyeKübo (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War Freitag + Sonnabend nachmittag draußen und habe so meine Runden gedreht und war erschrocken. Wenn mal Bisse waren, dann nur auf Naturköder und fast ausschließlich Platte. Ab und zu mal ein Wittling dabei oder ein untermaßiger Dorsch aber ansonsten war der Dorsch wie weggefegt. Und ich bin gerade Freitag viele Spots angefahren - auch die anderen Boote waren alle leer. Frage mich, ob die Schlepper wieder da waren...


----------



## engelhai (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War bei uns das Gleiche. Alle Tiefen abgefahren, nur untermassige Dorsche und mit 3 Mann gerade mal 3 kleine Platten. Nachdem wir dann verzweifelt am Nachmittag noch versucht hatten Hornhecht zu fangen, gind auch dort die Fangquote auf null.#c


----------



## Dude (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich war am Freitag in der Brandung und Samstag mit dem Boot vor Kühlungsborn draußen. In der Brandung einige gerade maßige Platten, viel Kleindorsch und eine Grundel, selbst auf Blinker nur Dorsche um die 20cm. Habe dann aus diesem Grund abgebrochen. Mit dem Kleinboot am Samstag bei zunächst glatter See zähes Angeln, wieder viele Kleindorsche, 1 Platte und auf Wobbler zwei gute Dorsche, war aber nur bei 7-10m unterwegs. Am Donnerstag ab Mittag gab es bei sich beruhigendem Wetter vom Kutter sehr gute Dorschfänge Sorte 50-70cm Höhe Heiligendamm... Es ist also viel Kleindorsch unterwegs, das lässt hoffen. Ansonsten ist es einfach toll auf dem Wasser zu sein in einem tollen Revier und nicht jeder Tag muss die dicken Brocken bringen...


----------



## Der_W (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde, ich war Samstag Nachmittag vor kübo unterwegs.
Kann das bisher geschriebene bestätigen. Hatte bei noch geringer drift eine Scholle auf wattwurm, die gerade so mäßig war, aber wieder schwimmt. Ansonsten auf Natur einige Wittlinge und kleine Dorsche.
Habe alle möglichen ecken angefahren. Von 17m bis 6 m. Alles wie leer.
Zum Schluss könnte ich zwischen 10 und 8 m überm Stein/Krautfeld auf gufi doch noch 3 Dorsche zwischen 45-50cm verhaften. Aufgrund der etwas stärker gewordenen Drift war eine  langsame Präsentation für Platte nicht mehr möglich. 
Alles in allem also eher mau.
Das gleiche Bild auch bei allen anderen Booten, die ich im Hafen angetroffen habe.


----------



## elbetaler (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|wavey: Waren letzten Samstag auch zu zweit mit Boot vor Ort und konnten Dorsche aller "üblichen" Größen fangen, wobei ein gutes Drittel dabei deutlich untermaßig war. Unter den entnommenen zehn, waren aber auch 60iger bei.
 Eine Woche vorher sah es tatsächlich nochmal deutlich besser aus. Aber es gibt auch Faktoren, die den Erfolg schwanken lassen. So hatten wir auch wieder eine starke Sonneneinstrahlung und zeitweilig kaum Drift (unter 0,4kmh). Nach meiner Erfahrung, hilft es dann, sehr aktiv zu fischen. Weite Würfe, Herabsetzung der Ködergröße, bei Jigs ruhig etwas "überbleien" um auf Distanz den größeren Widerstand des Schnurbogens zu kompensieren und die Köderführung zu variieren. 
 Okay, die Möhrchen sind fängig. Aber andere auch. Bei Sonne und Ententeich nehme ich dann lieber gedeckte Farben.

 Ich wollte aber noch etwas zur Situation im Hafen los werden.
 Global gesagt, was morgens  ganz allmählich, ruhig und besonnen anfängt, entwickelt sich tagsüber zum absoluten Wahnsinn!
 Da stehen herrenlose Fahrzeuge rum, teilweise vor den Trailern geparkt. Da wird unmittelbar an der Slipzufahrt das Boot abgerüstet und anderen die Zufahrt erschwert. Da parken vor der Slip Riesen-Yachten, sodass man nicht mal in Warteschleife irgendwo festmachen kann. Da eiern manche ewig umher und kommen nicht aus der Hüfte beim slippen, verweigern sogar noch angebotene Hilfe. Da sieht es teilweise wie auf einer Müllhalde aus!
 Da fahren im Hafen irgendwelche Gören mit Schlauchbooten zwischen den teilweise ein- und auslaufenden Fahrzeugen umher und gefährden dabei nicht nur sich. Da posen einige Bootsführer mit ihren Schalen im Bereich der Einfahrt umher, geben mal eben noch mal richtig Banane. Nicht dass noch jemand zweifelt, was derjenige für ein Held ist!

 ............
 Es fehlen da noch paar Dinge. Neu war auch für mich, dass die Toiletten morgens geschlossen sind, was mich dazu veranlasste, es nachher weitab vom Land, zu verrichten.

 Wir hatten das Gefühl, es macht dort irgendwie jeder, wie er lustig ist. Da ist kaum etwas von Ordnung und Planmäßigkeit früherer Zeiten übrig geblieben.


----------



## Arapaima (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo, in die Runde.
Meine 2 Wochen Kübo-Urlaub sind zu Ende,
und ich kann die vorgehenden Berichte nur Bestätigen.
Leider habe ich kein eigenes Boot und wollte mir auch keines mieten war schließlich doch ein Familienurlaub, also habe ich nur von der Brücke geangelt.
Ich hatte mir viel vorgenommen, viel neues Probiert und wurde entäuscht. Das hatte ich in den letzten 5 Jahren noch nicht erlebt.
Nicht einen einzigen maßigen Dorsch, gerade mal 2 maßige Platte, jede Menge Mini-Wittlinge, ein paar Hornis aber zum Ende hin, nicht mal mehr diese. Da war das Highlight noch der Fang einer untermaßigen Mefo (die natürlich wieder schwimmen durfte) beim Steinbutt angeln.
Hoffentlich wird es wieder besser. 
Man(n) sieht sich.


----------



## beschu (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Jetzt muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen:Leute auch die Gegend um den Trollegrund herum ist kein"Garten Eden"....wir waren seid knapp 14 Tagen da unterwegs(westlich Gehege) und wurden nicht enttäuscht....allerdings muss man schon etwas Suchen und probieren...wer ein Echolot auf seinem Schiff hat ist klar im Vorteil...Gufi und gelb-weiße kleine Pilker gingen ganz gut,aber das musste an jedem Tag neu probiert werden....manchmal ging die Beiszeit auch erst nach 13.00 Uhr los...wenn man die Devise:"Der Fisch will nichts von uns sondern wir von ihm" beachtet kann man auch was Fangen.Auch die Führungsweise des Köders ist wichtig...manchmal geht's mit der "Faullenzermethode" ganz gut....manchmal muss man richtig arbeiten mit dem Gufi....Fisch ist aber da!!!!Ich sag es mal so:der "Fehler" sitzt immer am anderen Ende der Angel...auch wenn sich jetzt einige auf den Schlips getreten fühlen...das ist aber die Wahrheit#h


----------



## beschu (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:eine gute Wahl war ein pinkfarbener Gufi...nicht knallrot oder braun(die brachten deutlich weniger) ...sondern"Schweinchenrosa"|bigeyes#6....aber das war zuletzt letzte Woche....


----------



## engelhai (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



> > Ich wollte aber noch etwas zur Situation im Hafen los werden.
> > Global gesagt, was morgens  ganz allmählich, ruhig und besonnen anfängt, entwickelt sich tagsüber zum absoluten Wahnsinn!
> > Da stehen herrenlose Fahrzeuge rum, teilweise vor den Trailern geparkt. Da wird unmittelbar an der Slipzufahrt das Boot abgerüstet und anderen die Zufahrt erschwert. Da parken vor der Slip Riesen-Yachten, sodass man nicht mal in Warteschleife irgendwo festmachen kann. Da eiern manche ewig umher und kommen nicht aus der Hüfte beim slippen, verweigern sogar noch angebotene Hilfe. Da sieht es teilweise wie auf einer Müllhalde aus!
> > Da fahren im Hafen irgendwelche Gören mit Schlauchbooten zwischen den teilweise ein- und auslaufenden Fahrzeugen umher und gefährden dabei nicht nur sich. Da posen einige Bootsführer mit ihren Schalen im Bereich der Einfahrt umher, geben mal eben noch mal richtig Banane. Nicht dass noch jemand zweifelt, was derjenige für ein Held ist!
> > ...


[/QUOTE]

#6 Ich hab auch morgens fast eine Stunde am Hafenamt in der Schlange warten müssen bs ich endlich die Marken für die Schranke hatte, danach noch einmal ne halbe Stunde bis ich endlich das Boot slippen konnte. Rausslippen ganz genau so chaotisch durch die grossen Yachten die bis kurz vor der Slippanlage lagen! Dazu kommen noch die Strandgäste die beim Reinslippen hinter dem Trailer herumlaufen.#d


----------



## PopeyeKübo (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gestern übrigens erfahren, warum die Fänge letzte Woche so mau waren. Es waren wieder Schleppfischer ILLEGAL (unter 3SM) unterwegs und haben alles durchgepflügt. Vor den Wracks soll der Boden so zerstört gewesen sein, dass die Taucher durch den frei durch die am Boden enstandenen Pfurchen wirbelnden Sand unter 1m Sicht hatten. Wenn wir das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen, ist die Region vor Kübo bald genauso Tod wie Großenbrode und Co....


----------



## Borsti78 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Frage mich immer wieder wie da heimlich bzw ungesühnt gefischt bzw geschleppt werden kann.
Dass muss doch Küstenwache oder WaPo mitbekommen.
Wenn du als Angler beim schleppen auf forelle 960 Meter vom Strand entfernt schleppst,dann wirst du kontrolliert u drauf hingewiesen das man die 1000 #qMeter einhalten sollst|bigeyes
Aber wenn Tonnenweise rausgeschleppt wird,sieht es keiner #q


----------



## Cocu (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Vor alledem sollen die "Großen" doch angeblich alle per GPS/AIS überwacht werden. Spätestens darüber sollte es denen doch nachgewiesen werden können, wenn sie sich nicht den Regeln entsprechend verhalten! #q  :r  #d


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Cocu schrieb:


> Vor alledem sollen die "Großen" doch angeblich alle per GPS/AIS überwacht werden....



Dann hatte das ais eben "Stromausfall/Sicherung defekt und kein Ersatz mehr an Bord" ...:c


----------



## PopeyeKübo (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Deswegen liegt es an uns und die Regeln dafür sind ganz einfach: wenn ihr "draußen" seid, das Ufer sehen könnt und in eurer Nähe geschleppt wird, findet das in der 3SM Zone statt und ist verboten. Zückt bitte euer Handy und filmt den Vorgang. Wichtig dabei: die Kennung der Schlepper muss klar zu sehen sein, gut wäre, wenn ihr Tag und Uhrzeit erwähnt und das Sahnhäubchen (wenn ihr habt) ist, wenn ihr Eure Position auf eurem Echolot mitfilmt. Dann im Rahmen einer ANzeige das Video bitte an:

a) Landesamt für Fischerei Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
    Am Bahnhof 1D, 18119 Rostock

Telefon: 0381 51227

oder

b) Wasserschutzpolizei-Station Rostock
Ost-West-Straße 12, 18147 Rostock
Telefon: 0381 377290

Falls nachgefragt wird, auf welcher Grundlage ihr Anzeige erstatten wollt (nicht jeder Polizist kann alle Gesetze kennen): auf Grundlage von §10 der KüFo MV vom 16.11.2016  - um Kühlungsborn rum (bis fast Wismar und auf der anderen Seite bis Heiligendamm) ist KEINE Ausnahmeregel für das kommerzielle Schleppnetzfischen möglich, wer innerhalb von 3SM in diesem Gebiet schleppt, fischt IMMER illegal. Dies betrifft BESONDERS den Trollegrund und das schwarze Riff davor.

Zwischen den eingetragenen Koordinaten kann ein Kutter mit vielen Auflagen, eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zum Schleppfischen bekommen, sonst in unserer Region GENERELL NICHT






Damit helft ihr, die Fischgründe hier nachhaltig zu erhalten!


----------



## PopeyeKübo (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Naja Anzeige MUSS die WaSchuPo aufnehmen, ob sie will oder nicht. Und dieser dann auch nachgehen. Passiert nichts, kann man ruhig mal nachfragen, ob man mal die Dienstaufsicht auf möglichen "Rechtsbeugung im Amt" aufmerksam machen soll...und schon werden unsere Freunde aus Kappeln auch gerne mal mit Blaulicht vom Wasser geholt....


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



PopeyeKübo schrieb:


> ...auf möglichen "Rechtsbeugung im Amt" aufmerksam machen soll.....




Eher "Strafvereitelung im Amt". https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/258.html

"Rechtsbeugung" können nur Richter, da nur diese "Recht sprechen" (oder auch nicht).


----------



## PopeyeKübo (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Rechtsbeugung kann jede Amtsperson begehen ;-) Aber das sind Haarspaltereien...ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Jungs von der WaSchuPo ihren Job vernünftig machen....


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nachts von der Seebrücke hört man es unaufhörlich tuckern. Waren wir über Herrentag also doch nicht zu blöd.


----------



## wachtelpups (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin in die Runde,

mein Urlaubstermin Anfang August hat sich erledigt. 

Könnte aber Anfang Oktober noch hoch kommen. 
Geht da schon was vom Ufer aus auf Dorsch und Meerforelle?

Wie ist es da mit dem Dorsch weiter draußen? 

Oder spielt um die Zeit das Wetter schon nicht mehr mit?

Wäre dankbar für einige Hinweise!

Mit bestem Gruß


----------



## elbetaler (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

|bigeyes Ich versuche, mal höflich und nett anzufangen.

 Der Oktober ist ein super Brandungsangel-Monat, da stehen sozusagen die Chancen, unabhängig vom Wetter und der Schaukelei auf einem Boot..... weit draußen.....
 vom Strand aus ein paar schöne Fische zu fangen, nicht schlecht.

 Egal, welches anglerische Ziel man sich auswählt, es geht doch immer eine gewisse Recherche voraus. Und bei dem ganzen Vorschriften-Kram kann man da schon mal was übersehen. Für die Küste....Ostsee, im Bereich Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, gilt eine Schonzeit für die Meerforelle ab 15. September.

 Es wird dir auch niemand für diese vorgesehene Zeit eine verbindliche Vorhersage geben können. Ich kann dir aber empfehlen, in den entsprechenden Rubriken mal bis Oktober16 zurück zu blättern. Oberflächlich gesehen, kannst du einiges davon im Oktober17 wieder so erleben.

 Auf jeden Fall ist der Herbst eine gute Wahl für die Küste! #6


----------



## Wildkarpfen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Am letzten Freitag bei ruhiger See schöne Dorsche,Wittlinge und Makrelen gefangen.


----------



## hendry (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Zusammen,
bin aktuell in Heiligendamm und suche eine erfahrene Mitfahrgelegenheit um evtl. die Tage ab Kühlungsborn mal mit dem Kleinboot raus zufahren. Würde mich selbstverständlich an jeglichen Kosten/Arbeiten beteiligen. Vielleicht liest dies ja jemand und hat Lust mich mitzunehmen oder gemeinsam ein Kleinboot zu mieten. Grüße


----------



## senso pilk (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde,

gestern bei sehr schönem Wetter einige Küchendorsche (50-60cm) und viele kleine gefangen. Eine Hand voll Wittlinge und eine fette Makrele kamen noch on Top. 

Gefangen wurde in allen Tiefen 9 bis 23m obwohl der Großteil bei 10 bis 13m ans Band ging, in den besagten 10-13m waren unzählige schwärme von Tobiasfisch (Sandaal) die des öfteren quer am großem Haken hingen... Futter ist also reichlich vorhanden.

Geangelt wurde ausschließlich auf diverse Kunstköder.


----------



## Trollegrund (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi und Petri Heil! Kann ich bestätigen, tolle Angelei im Moment. Mit Glück feiste Makrelen, stramme Dorsche und schöne Schollen. Durch das relativ kühle fast herbstliche Wetter ist im ungewöhnlich flachen Wasser jede Menge Futter und somit sind die Räuber auch nicht weit. Boardi Hendry hat seine hochschwangere Frau für einige Stunden allein am Urlaubsort zurück gelassen und konnte prompt den Fisch des Tages landen. War eine tolle Tour! Grüße 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex76 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ganz schöne Apparillos! 70-80?

Dafür kann man schon mal die hochschwangere Frau zurück lassen


----------



## hendry (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War ne richtig super Tour mit klasse Leuten :m


----------



## Matze 74 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Nabend zusammen.......

Hey Trolle ich hab dir PN geschickt, wäre ganz nett wenn du antworten würdest. So oder so, egal wie du dich entscheidest.....

LG Matze


----------



## elbetaler (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde, mit einem kleinen Nachtrag vom vergangenen Wochenende.

 Habe mich schon allmählich an diesen April-Sommer gewöhnt und nach vernünftiger Einschätzung der Lage, ging es dann am Samstag endlich mal wieder auf`s Wasser.
 Dorsche haben wir wohl recht schnell gefunden, aber es war leider nur der Kindergarten......zunächst. Am späten Vormittag kamen dann die besseren Fische, wobei so ein 65er schon fast im Vergleich, als riesig eingeschätzt wurde. Naja, 65 war dann doch eine zweimalige Ausnahme, der Durchschnitt lag bei 52cm.
 Wir legten uns auch wieder mit den Platten an, wobei die Drift schon mit bis zu 1,8 recht heftig war. Einige kleine Klieschen und Flundern wurden gefangen.......und auch wieder Dorsche, kaum handlang. Von der Struktur her, haben diese dort eigentlich nix zu suchen. Haben nicht lang gezögert und fuhren mal ein ganzes Stück weiter.
 Nun war es eine andere Angelei. Schollen um 40cm und große Flundern nahmen nun die Köder. Unser Zeitplan war schon längst ausgehebelt, aber was soll man machen, wenn die Bedingungen immer besser werden und auch die Frequenz stimmt? Trotzdem bin ich nicht drauf rein gefallen und mahnte zum Aufbruch, denn wenn relativ schnell sich der Wind legt und dann aus anderer Richtung auffrischt, ist das Unwetter nicht mehr weit.

 ....wir saßen gerade so abmarschbereit im Auto, da fing der Regen an .....


----------



## Trollegrund (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi, für alle die am Wochenende noch nichts geplant haben. Am Sonntag ist an der gesamten Küste der "Tag der Seenotretter". In unserer Region findet die Veranstaltung auf Poel statt. Die ehrenamtlichen Timmendorfer Jungs stellen zusammen mit den Kühlungsbornern eine tolle Veranstaltung für die ganze Familie auf die Beine. Rundfahrten mit den Rettungsbooten (Konrad Otto und Günther Schöps) ,Hüpfburg, Ausstellungen,Puppenspieler, Kinderschminken, Kuchenbasar, erste Hilfe Kurse usw. Der Leuchtturm ist ebenfalls geöffnet. Die Frauen der Seenotretter backen über 50 leckere Kuchen die sehr kostengünstig für den guten Zweck verkauft werden. Natürlich kann auch gespendet werden oder einfach mal mit den Jungs ins Gespräch kommen und DANKE sagen. Da die Wetter Vorhersage eh nicht so doll aussieht kann man ja mal die Familie schnappen und nach Timmendorf fahren. Grüße
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS: War am Samstag auch auf dem Teich, mit den Dorschen hatten wir etwas mehr Glück dazu ein paar Makrelen, nur beim Schollen angeln waren die klapprigen Flundern und Wittlinge meist schneller. Hab mich sehr gefreut das du dich gemeldet hast Elbetaler alter Freund. War schön mal wieder ein paar Worte mit dir zu wechseln. Den Salzigen habe ich ja auch noch kurz getroffen, so unterschiedlich können die Fänge von Boot zu Boot sein. Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PopeyeKübo (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

..das klingt doch Klasse Trolle - mal sehen ob ichs schaffe ;-) Kann die Fangberichte nur bestätigen: alles recht durchwachsen aber wenn man sich ein bischen auskennt, findet man seinen Fisch. Nur dat Wetter....man sucht schon immer verzweifelt bei Windfinder nach 2-3h Slots, wo man mal fix raus kann....


----------



## raute89 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Kleiner Nachtrag von uns
 Kann die Erfahrungen von Trolle und Popeyekübo bestätigen
 Wir waren auch Samstag raus...leider haben wird den Fehler gemacht und sind nicht lange genug im tiefen geblieben. (weil doch gut Welle war und der Wind eig noch zunehmen sollte) haben uns dann entschieden flacher zu fahren und uns durch die ganzen kleinen Dorsche durch zu angeln.
 Leider war das echt mühsam und nervig, da viele viele kleine Dorsche und Wittis unterwegs waren.
 Haben jedoch unser Baglimit auch zeitlich voll bekommen.
 Vielen Dank an Trolle für den netten Plausch im Hafen...vllt sieht man sich die Tage mal wieder da ;-)


----------



## banzinator (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

ich klinke mich auch mal ein letzten Samtag.
Viele kleine Dorsche, da ich mich da aber nicht "durchangel" und dabei die kleinen Dorsche verangel habe ich umgehenst die Stelle gewechselt. Klappte aber auch nicht richtig. Zwar waren die kleinen weg aber das Baglimit konnte trotzdem nicht erreicht werden, aber 0 Problemo.
Dafür sind wir dann auf Platten umgesattelt, ein Haufen Flundern und Schollen und viele Klieschen. So dicke Klieschen hatte ich in meinem Leben noch nicht, stark... #6


----------



## raute89 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das "durchangeln" funktionierte ganz gut ohne die kleinen Dorsch zu verangeln. Mit etwas größeren Ködern und Haken sowie nicht jeden kleinsten Zupfer mit ein Anschlag zu quitieren. Besser war es den Fisch einfach "reinlaufen zu lassen" und die Rute dabei langsam hoch zu ziehen. ;-)


----------



## elbetaler (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h Hallo Trolle, danke für deine Grüße und viel Spaß und Erfolg bei und für die Veranstaltung auf Poel!
 Und natürlich auch beste Grüße an alle anderen hier.

 Mit der Gewissheit, dass im Ernstfall auf See, auch Hilfe in Aussicht und in der Nähe ist, angelt es sich gleich noch mal so gut. Das sind die stillen Helden, die meist ehrenamtlich und kompromisslos im Einsatz handeln, auf die man sich schon im Vorfeld bei den eigenen Vorbereitungen auf eine Angel-Tour verlässt.
 Aber wie wir alle wissen, manchmal nützt die beste Hilfe nichts und es gibt Opfer zu beklagen.
 Ich denke, man darf nie den Respekt verlieren und viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit dem Wetter und den Bedingungen widmen, als der eigentlichen Angelei. Da gehört es auch mal in die Statistik, dass man sein Vorhaben abbricht, oder an Land bleibt! 
 Denn an Land geblieben, kann ich schon nicht mehr kentern!
 Was hier vielleicht zum Schmunzeln anregt, ist aber bitterer Ernst.
 Wirklich bei jedem Ausflug sehe ich Bootsangler, die wohl alles ausblenden und der Natur trotzen wollen, obwohl alles schon grenzwertig ist. So auch bei unserem letzten Ausflug. Die Welle war schon beachtlich. Ein Schlauchboot, keine vier Meter lang, 15PS dran, Mann und Frau vielleicht Anfang 30, ohne Schwimmwesten. Auf die Frage an der Slip, woooooo die beiden wohl hin wollten, bei einer 4-5 SO/O .....

 ......kam die Antwort: "nach Kägsdorf" ! weil dort der Wind nicht so doll wäre. 
 Klar, dort hin zu fahren, keine Kunst, mit Rückenwind. Aber zurück? Welle teilweise um einen Meter!
 Nur ein Beispiel für Selbstüberschätzung. Ich hoffe, es ist gut ausgegangen.

 Dieses Wochenende sind mal andere Dinge wichtig, greife wohl nächstes wieder an, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Trollegrund (30. Juli 2017)

Tag der Seenotretter auf Poel, tolle Veranstaltung für groß und klein. Lecker Kuchen gutes Wetter tolle Leute!


----------



## Mikael H (7. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo
Ich bin der Michael und komme aus dem Allgäu. Ich lese hier schon die ganze Zeit gespannt mit. Bin gerade in Kühlungsborn im Urlaub, noch bis 18.8. 
Normalerweise angel ich an Wiesenbächen und kleinen Flüssen bei mir zuhause. Jetzt war ich schon 2 mal mit meiner Tochter und dem Kleinboot hier unterwegs, aber außer paar Platten und n paar Wittlingen haben wir nichts gefangen. Wenn uns jemand gegen Unkosten mitnehmen könnte, der Ortskenntnis hat würden wir uns sehr freuen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## beschu (13. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

...mal was anderes:
 @"Weisshai":aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich deine Nachrichten(PN) hier  nicht öffnen oder antworten....ich kann sie nur über E-Mail lesen-aber hier klapp es nicht mit öffnen oder antworten!!!!
 LG beschu#c


----------



## Weiserhai (13. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



beschu schrieb:


> ...mal was anderes:
> @"Weisshai":aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich deine Nachrichten(PN) hier nicht öffnen oder antworten....ich kann sie nur über E-Mail lesen-aber hier klapp es nicht mit öffnen oder antworten!!!!
> LG beschu#c



oh okay


----------



## beschu (13. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

es klappt einfach nicht...die letzte Nachricht die ich von dir öffnen konnte ist vom 30.12.16|bigeyes


----------



## mathei (14. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Musst dein Postfach etwas leeren Bernd


----------



## beschu (15. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



mathei schrieb:


> Musst dein Postfach etwas leeren Bernd



...hab ich jetzt gerade gemacht....nu ist alles weg....irgendwie klappt heute alles nicht....und mit dieser "Strähne" soll ich nachher aufs Wasser?????|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Weiserhai (15. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



beschu schrieb:


> ...hab ich jetzt gerade gemacht....nu ist alles weg....irgendwie klappt heute alles nicht....und mit dieser "Strähne" soll ich nachher aufs Wasser?????|kopfkrat#c



na genau leere es vlt funktioniert es dann#6


----------



## beschu (16. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Klappt nicht....ruf mich heute gegen 19.00uhr mal an,das ist wohl das günstigste....


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

@beschu,  haste das jetzt mit dem postfach geklärt bekommen, ansonsten bei den mod`s durchklingel, die haben mir schon des öffteren in solchen oder ähnlichen fragen helfen können.

aber zurück zum trööt, gibt es nichts mehr fischiges zu berichten?


----------



## banzinator (16. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das Wetter spielt leider momentan überhaupt nicht mit.
Bin schon 3 Wochen nicht mehr ans Wasser gekommen.
Wenn das Wetter dann mal kurz passte, ging es terminlich nicht #c


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ich hatte schon an donnerstag gedacht, südöstliche winde, naja ist nicht so berauschend aber fischbar, 
es geht jetzt wohl mehr nach dem wetterfenster zu suchen und dann spontan rausfahren


----------



## banzinator (16. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

So sieht es aus. Die kurzen Fenster nutzen.
Im Arbeitsalltag aber nicht so einfach :c


----------



## beschu (16. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> @beschu, haste das jetzt mit dem postfach geklärt bekommen, ansonsten bei den mod`s durchklingel, die haben mir schon des öffteren in solchen oder ähnlichen fragen helfen können.
> 
> aber zurück zum trööt, gibt es nichts mehr fischiges zu berichten?


ne,es geht immer noch nichts....verstehe ich nicht...eigentlich hab ich mir nichts zu schulden kommen lassen
...:c:c:c


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Bernd,

leere mal den Cache vom Browser (Chronik) - manchmal hilft's.


----------



## Silvio.i (20. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mal ein kleiner Nachtrag:
War Montag mit Trollegrund vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs. WAr eine schöne Tour, auch wenn die Fänge hätten besser sein können. Zummindest was die Größe angeht. Platten wie Dorsche bissen sehr vorsichtig. Am Ende waren es wohl um die 30 Dorsche, die im Boot waren. Aber es konnte noch nicht mal jeder seine 5 mitnehmen. Ich hatte 2 um die 50cm. 10 Stück gingen bei mir zurück. Platten waren etwas besser. Ich konnte immerhin 9 Stück vom 30-37cm mitnehmen. Markrele war weit und breit nicht zu sehen. Hektisch wurde es eigentlich nur, wenn ein Schwarm Wittlinge auftauchte. Die gingen gierig auf alles, was im Wasser war. 
Danke nochmal an Trollegrund für die schöne Tour!


----------



## Trollegrund (20. August 2017)

Ahoi Silvio erinnere mich doch nicht an die Tour *lach* das war mal wieder ein schöner Weckruf das Angeln nicht Fische holen heisst. Alles in allem haben wir das beste daraus gemacht. 3 Tage später am Donnerstag war der Teich bzw seine Bewohner wieder wie ausgewechselt (du wolltest/durftest ja nicht mit) Da war die Dorsch Quote nach ner Stunde voll fette Makrelen und im Anschluss Flundern und Schollen im Fressrausch das man garkeinen neuen Wattwurm rauf machen brauchte. Einer von euch beiden muss am Montag einen toten Vogel in der Tasche gehabt haben *lach*  Toll ist es wenn die Fische das Maul zu haben und die Stimmung trotzdem gut ist. Grüße


----------



## raute89 (22. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Stefan#6 schöne Fische ;-)


----------



## PopeyeKübo (24. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gestern einen wundervollen Tag draußen verbraucht und mit viel Zeit (und neuem Motor) mal ganz in Ruhe alle Stellen abgefahren. Sah nicht ganz rosig aus, wurde am ende aber versöhnlich.

Angefangen habe ich beim schwarzen Riff: hier war nicht ein Fisch zu sehen. Echolot tot, Ruten tot. 

Weiter ging es zum Trollegrund. An den Kanten dasselbe Bild: tot. Auf dem Sand dann jede Menge toller Plattfische - wir hatten nach einer Stunde 15 sehr große raus und ich beschloss, doch noch ein wenig den Dorsch zu suchen.

Leider blieb der auch an allen anderen bekannten Spots (Hansahaus, Krankenhaus, Löcher vorm Hafen) komplett aus - dafür ab und an ein Makrelenschwarm und in der Abenddämmerung konnten wir jagende Mefos beobachten.

Insgesamt ein toller Tag auf dem Wasser der mich Böses im Bereich Dorsch ahnen lässt. Normalerweise, wenn nirgendwo Fisch ist, waren Schlepper im Großeinsatz und haben wieder (illegalerweise) die 6SM Zone komplett durchpflügt...


----------



## bombe220488 (24. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Da war was die Tage aus Maasholm zu besuch #h


----------



## PopeyeKübo (24. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

...na dann gabs ja hoffentlich wieder genügend Strafanzeigen


----------



## Wildkarpfen (24. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja Platte gab es gestern reichlich, mit Dorsch war es schon schlechter. Wir hatten viele kleine,aberDorsche für die Küche waren dann auch dabei.


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ralf, nochmals ein fettes petri zum fangerfolg.
wenn es passt sind wir am samstag in kübo


----------



## Trollegrund (26. August 2017)

Da hatten wohl einige die Wettervorhersage im Auge gehabt heute. Wahnsinn was heute an Booten auf dem Teich war. Mit Dorsch sah es ganz trübe aus heute. An den üblichen Spots viele kleine Dorsche und hin und wieder ein besserer, aber das war mir nichts durch die ganzen Minis zu angeln in der Hoffnung auf einen Besseren. .......Spotwechsel.......wie Popeye schon schrieb kaum was zu finden. Als dann jeder einen besseren Dorsch am Band hatte keimte kurz Hoffnung auf aber der Schrecken war schnell wieder vorbei. Planwechsel.......Platten angeln.......und das knallte richtig! Der Vermesser tat sich am Anfang recht schwer. Gut ein Dutzend Schollen und Flundern lagen schon im Boot als bei ihm dann auch endlich der Knoten geplatzt ist. Und wie......ich hab schon viele Plattfische gesehen die an der 50cm Marke gekratzt haben oder darüber. Das waren aber immer Flundern und Steinbutts. Mit seiner mächtigen Scholle hat er einen wirklich tollen Fisch gefangen. Viele weitere Plattfische zumeist Schollen fanden den Weg ins Boot wobei am Ende fast jeden Wattwurm einen Fisch gefangen hat. Als alternative haben sich heute wieder Regenwürmer aus dem Garten bewährt. 4 Schollen ließen sich auf Regenwurm überlisten. Wichtiger als der Köder ist die Montage und Köderführung und Drift. Was am Ende als fleischiger Happen auf dem Haken hängt scheint den Platten an manchen Tagen wenn alles passt fast egal zu sein. Eine richtig gute Scholle ging am Ende noch verloren, die dicken glatten Schollen mit 2-3 Pfund bekommt man beim landen kaum gegriffen. Alles in allem ein toller Tag bei schönstem Wetter. Grüße


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri zu den Platten#6


----------



## fredlabosch (27. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Moin Moin, ich möchte Anfang Oktober mit dem Schlauchboot vor Kühlungsborn auf Dorsch  Angeln. Mein Problem ist, dass ich kein Echolot besitze. Mein Plan wäre, dass ich mit nem deep tail Dancer erstmal schleppe, aber ohne genaue Tiefe weiß ich nicht ob es was bringt.? Hat vielleicht jemand Tips für die Köderwahl oder gibt es ne App bei der ich per GPS sehen kann in welcher Tiefe ungefähr Angel? 

Gruß Daniel 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



fredlabosch schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass ich kein Echolot besitze.



Man kann solches Teil auch mieten. 

https://www.google.de/search?q=echolot+mieten&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=3b-iWZmxN42DX-OBv6AE


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

als angler sucht man in der natur ruhe und eine gewisse einsamkeit, aber dieses war an diesem samstag auf und an dem trollegrund nicht zu finden. überspitzt könnten man sagen, dass es möglich gewesen wäre von boot zu boot trocknen fusses das seegebiet zu erkunden.(minimum 30 wahrscheinliche eher 40 boote)  

wir sind nicht allzufrüh gestartet (6:00), bei badewannenwetter gab es gleich beim ersten stop einen maßigen dorsch, eine fette makrele, feiste wittlinge und mindorsche zu abwinken. neben den vielen echoanzeigen in grundnähe hatten wir noch viel stärkere anzeigen im mittelwasser, wie sich herausstellte waren es massen von sandaalen.

die wittlings und minidorscheschwärme waren scheinbar überall, aber von feisten leo´s keine spur. ich muß aber dazu sagen, dass wir nicht tiefer als 15 m gefischt haben. es war wie die suche nach der nadel im heuhafen.

viele schöne schollen, flundern und klieschen fanden wir am trollegrund. ingesammt 22 stück und einen fetten hornhecht. die makrelen fingen wir in der nähe der seebrücke.
alles in allem ein klasse angeltag, denn es wurde viel gelacht, aber am meißten  zum schluß! 
beim anlegemanöver :m ging mein anton beim versuch seine angel  aus dem rutenhalter zu ziehen über bord.
diesen ausrutscher werden wir wohl nie vergessen!
anbei wie meißtens ein paar eindrücke!














Domenik mit seiner ersten Kübo-Makrele























meine Kiste






heute Morgen fix geräuchert


----------



## Hering 58 (27. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Maik,sehr schöne Geschichte und wie gehst den Anton?Hat er den Schreck überwunden? #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. August 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

dank, 
selten einen  menschen kennergelernt der solch ein missgeschick mit so viel humor nimmt.
er ist putzmunter, nur sein tel. hatte schaden genommen.


----------



## Trollegrund (1. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Skurriles Feierabend angeln heute. Als Top Schollen Köder entpuppt sich immer mehr der simple Regenwurm aus dem heimischen Garten. Mit Wattwurm ist die Frequenz zwar deutlich höher, aber hat man auf den üblichen Wattwurm halt auch Klieschen,klapprige Flundern,Wittlinge und Baby Dorsche. Alle samt verschmähen die Regenwürmer gänzlich. Um selektiv auf fette Schollen zu fischen war der Regenwurm heute mal wieder eine Bank. Zum Abend als alle Würmer verangelt waren bissen gute Dorsche überraschend gut. Interessant war das wir mehrfach Hornhechte beobachten konnten die ähnlich wie fliegende Fische scheinbar von der Tarantel gestochen flach aus dem Wasser sprangen kurz eintauchten und sofort wieder in voller Länge aus dem Wasser kamen. Es sah fast so aus als würden die Hornis gejagt werden? Aber wer oder was jagt Hornis? Ich jedenfall nicht, bin froh über jeden der meinen Ködern fern bleibt. Grüße


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

das mit den springenden alulatten ist ein phänomen. tags über schon öfter beochtet, nachts sind die teile noch aktiver und sollen sogar dabei nahrung aufnehmen.
das mit den regnwürmern finde ich sehr interessant und selektives angel hört sich sehr gut an. zum anderen hat man immer einen notnagel mit an bord fals die wattis zur neige gehen. danke für den tip


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Skurriles Feierabend angeln heute. Als Top Schollen Köder entpuppt sich immer mehr der simple Regenwurm aus dem heimischen Garten. Mit Wattwurm ist die Frequenz zwar deutlich höher, aber hat man auf den üblichen Wattwurm halt auch Klieschen,klapprige Flundern,Wittlinge und Baby Dorsche. Alle samt verschmähen die Regenwürmer gänzlich. Um selektiv auf fette Schollen zu fischen war der Regenwurm heute mal wieder eine Bank. Zum Abend als alle Würmer verangelt waren bissen gute Dorsche überraschend gut. Interessant war das wir mehrfach Hornhechte beobachten konnten die ähnlich wie fliegende Fische scheinbar von der Tarantel gestochen flach aus dem Wasser sprangen kurz eintauchten und sofort wieder in voller Länge aus dem Wasser kamen. Es sah fast so aus als würden die Hornis gejagt werden? Aber wer oder was jagt Hornis? Ich jedenfall nicht, bin froh über jeden der meinen Ködern fern bleibt. Grüße



Hornhechte schmecken wohl nicht besonders ?


----------



## Wildkarpfen (2. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Also mir schmecken die Hornis


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

den rücken filetieren und wegatmen, sehr sehr lecker


----------



## SFVNOR (3. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> den rücken filetieren und wegatmen, sehr sehr lecker



Moin Moin,

Den Rücken filetieren ? Wie geht das ? Ich quäle mich immer mit dem ganzen Fisch, bzw. den Gräten vom Hornhecht :c
Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

im grunde ganz einfach, ich werde dazu auch noch ein video machen, das was hier im netz herumdümpelt ist die katastrophe.
aber zum veranschaulichen reicht es...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDKCh1SnQ28


----------



## Wildkarpfen (3. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute vor Kübo gab es feiste Dorsche und Dicke Schollen.Die Angelei war durch die fehlende Drift nicht ganz so einfach.Aber wie die Strömung einsetzte ging es Schlag auf Schlag.Die Dorsche wollten nur Rot Schwarze Pilker,Gummifische wurden ignoriert.


----------



## elbetaler (13. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gibt es Beobachtungen von angespülten toten Fischen im Revier Boltenhagen.........Kühlungsborn.......Rostock?

 Eben das Video geschaut .....Fischsterben Eckernförde/Kiel".
 Da ist von ähnlichen Tendenzen für die Gebiete der westlichen.....Ostsee die Rede.


----------



## banzinator (14. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich habe noch nichts gehört oder gesehen.
Ein Glück auch


----------



## Trollegrund (17. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wenn der Peter mit Schwiegersohn an Board kommt ist Spass vorprogrammiert. Heute hat alles gepasst, da Dorsch überall sehr mau ist ging es von Beginn an auf Schollen. Der Plan ging auf....  und wie! Top Köder für das selektive fischen auf große Schollen ist nach wie vor der Tauwurm. Warum Klieschen,Flundern,Wittlinge usw einen Bogen um die Würmer machen weiss ich leider nicht. Sowohl Anzahl als auch Größe der Schollen überstieg alle Vorstellungen. Grüße   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (17. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri zu den Platten


----------



## Trollegrund (17. September 2017)

Sogar ein Steinbutt ließ sich noch überlisten....eigentlich fast ein Sünde aber super lecker. Steinbutt/Schollen Burger


----------



## Deichkind (19. September 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Und wie viele Klodeckel wurden es dann insgesamt? Hammer Catch!


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

gestern noch fix das wetterfester genutzt um vor kübo auf platten zu fischen. 
für den rest der woche und wie es scheint auch noch in der nächste woche ist recht viel wind angesagt,

gestartet sind wir in der früh, gegen 8.30 gingen die köder das erste mal in richtung fischgrund, ich hatte trauben von wittlingsanzeigen auf dem echo, sodas jedes mal schöne größen einstiegen, kaum war der eine schwarm aus dem echolotbereich heraus kam der nächste. 
eigendlich wollte ich die cam zu den fischen schicken, aber die fischgeilheit überkam mich. im nachhinein sehr schade, zumal ich ich filmtechnisch gut vorbereitet war.
feiste dorsche konnten wir keine haken, wenn mal einer einstieg war es einer aus der kinderstube oder hatte gerade so maß.
mit der plattfischangelei lief es am vormittag eher zäh, erst zum nachmittag ging die post ab, die bisse kamen schlagartig, manchmal volley, kaum am grund angekommen schlug der biss brachial in den blank. so etwas hatte ich noch nicht erlebt.
fischgrößen um die 40cm und fast nur schollen. 
so schnell wie die beisszeit begann war sie auch schon wieder am ende (max.1,5 std.)
zum späten nachmittag kam der regen, der uns noch voll erwischte :g
an bei wie meißten ein paar eindrücke







meine  kiste


----------



## henry73 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Maik!

Petri, schöner Fang! Das kann sich sehen lassen!
Wollte die nächsten Tage (Montag) in die Brandung, aber die (Wind)-Vorhersage sieht nicht gut aus. Aber du hast ja wenigstens aus den Bedingungen das Beste draus gemacht.

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Jo Maik, #h

Dann mal auch an dieser Stelle ein dickes *Petri Heil* zu den Flachmännern. :m

TL  Rolf   #h


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Neidvolles "Petri" zu den "Gold-Butts".


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

vielen dank,
bin ich froh den gestrigen tag genutzt zu haben, denn die wettervorausschau bis zum kommenden mittwoch verheißt nichts gutes


----------



## Trollegrund (29. Oktober 2017)

Ahoi von der Küste.......Die erste kleinere Sturmflut schwächt gerade ab. Wind von Nord bzw Nord West drückt noch immer mächtig Wasser an die Küste. Ich denke nach dem Sturm kann wieder mit Exoten gerechnet werden. Die Richtung passt das ein paar Leng,Pollack,Seezungen usw. zu uns runter kommen. In den letzten Wochen wurden ein paar Lengs gefangen und diesmal sogar mit der Angel. Für den Dorsch wäre wohl Nord Ost besser gewesen sagen die "Alten". Die See braucht den Wind und auch ein paar kalte Nächte den die Wassertemperatur ist noch immer viel zu warm. Die Platten scheint es nicht zu stören die gibts in Massen aber Dorsche lassen sich nur vereinzelt blicken. Für alle die die Region kennen aber nicht mal eben zum Strand fahren können  anbei ein paar Impressionen wie Neptun wütet. In Kägsdorf könnte man bequem vom Parkplatz aus Brandungsangeln (haben wir in der Vergangenheit schon gemacht). Die Düne zum Riedensee ist gebrochen und die Wellen rollen in den See. In Kübo am Hafen rollen die Wellen über die Mole.....immer wieder beeindruckend die Naturgewalten zu spüren. Grüße
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 auf das es bald wieder besser wird und wir ein paar Fische ans Band bekommen. (Bilder der letzten Touren)


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Stark, vielen Dank für die Bilder. Kann meine Herbstsaison leider erst Ende Dezember starten. Diese Bilder helfen ein wenig


----------



## Trollegrund (1. November 2017)

Ahoi, am Wochenende schrieb ich noch das wie üblich nach heftigen Nord West Stürmen mit Exoten zu rechnen ist. Kaum ist der Wind abgeklungen wird mir der Fang eines schicken Wolfbarsches von einem Strandangler zugeschickt. Toller Fisch! Dickes Petri Heil unbekannter Weise! Wird nicht der letzte Exot gewesen sein, ich wette am Trolle lungern auch wieder ein paar Leng. Ich war Wetter und Berufsbedingt wie oft dem Trollegrund untreu und konnte dabei auch viele schöne Fische erbeuten. Viele Grüße und mächtig Petri Heil!


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. November 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

danke für die schönen einblicke, nochmals petri
und zum wolfsbarsch, ich will auch so einen |rolleyes


----------



## henry73 (25. November 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute vormittag die ruhigen Bedingungen genutzt um den Dorschen mal zu zweit vom Kajak aus nachzustellen. Stand schon länger mal auf dem Plan.

Raus kamen schöne Dorsche, von denen jeweils die Besten 5 zum Essen bleiben durften. Haben mit leichtem Gerät zuerst  geblinkert (Blinker in rot/schwarz) und später mit Gummi gefischt.

Man musste zwar immer etwas suchen und bisschen Strecke machen, aber die  Dorsche waren recht bissig und haben die Köder voll genommen. Waren  schöne Fische bis ca. 4 kg dabei; alle randvoll mit Krabben. Macht an dem leichtem Gerät und im   flachen Wasser viel Spaß > da werden Dorsche plötzlich zu richtig  guten Kämpfern!

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das ist wahr - ab flacher 10 m wirds geil.

Was hast Du da für ein Boot? Ist ja augenscheinlich kein SOT/Angelkayak??


----------



## henry73 (25. November 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Das Boot ist nicht meines, gehört meinem Bruder. Ist kein spezielles Angelkajak > eben ein normales 2er-Kajak (Wanderboot). Funktioniert aber genauso gut. Man darf halt nur nicht zuviel Kram mitschleppen; aber außer ein paar Blinkern und Gummis plus das übliche Zubehör braucht man ja nichts weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

aah, ok. fiel mir halt auf. 
Danke für Rückmeldung


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

andy und ich haben heute kübo gerockt, feiste dorsche und platte gingen uns an die haken, ein klasse angeltag bei super wetter und guter drift.
die laichdorschdame durfte nach dem fotoshooting ihrer wege ziehen.
videoaufnahmen von gespleppten dorschen  und frechen patten konnte ich auch machen, nach einer zeitnahen bearbeitungszeit werde ich sie hier ins board einstellen


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

boah... da habt ihr ja ordentlich zugeschlagen. Was für tolle Fische! Wow! #6 #6 #6 Petri Heil


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Maik zum Fang.#6


----------



## Smallmouth (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri , dann hat das ja geklappt mit 
den Platten und Dorschen .


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

petri dank.
@Smallmouth... der tag war nun knapp eine woche auf grund der vorausschau geplant und deine beiden berichte ließen auf gute fänge hoffen, danke nochmal dafür.


----------



## Silvio.i (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie viele andere, bin ich mit meinem Kumpel ebenfalls am Sonntag von Kühlungsborn aus in See gestochen. Trotz voller Slippe, ging alles stressfrei zur Sache. Das haben wir hier auch schon anders erlebt.
 Auf der Suche nach dem begehrten Silber ging es Richtung Westen. Und obwohl die Köder und Scherbretter perfekt liefen, kam keine Mefo ins Boot. Wir haben es bis in die Dämmerung versucht. Bei den anderen, mit denen wir im Hafen gesprochen haben sah es genauso aus. 
 Dafür waren schöne Dorsche unterwegs. 
 Zwischendurch haben wir es mal auf Platten probiert. Die Flundern waren gar nicht so mager, wie viele erzählt haben. das habe ich schon schlimmer erlebt. Aber so richtig hat das bei uns nicht funktioniert. #c
 Wir haben uns zwar ein paar zusammengesammelt, aber im Gegensatz zum Nachbarboot, das in Sichtweite war, lief es bei uns schleppend. Wenn wir eine hatten, hatten die schon 5 im Boot. 
 Alles in allem aber ein gelungener Tag bei schönem Wetter und ausreichend Fisch in allen Booten.


----------



## elbetaler (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Silvio und an alle, die sich raus "getraut".....haben!
 Wir waren auch da und ebenfalls bei uns das gleiche Ergebnis: Leider keinen Mefo-Kontakt, dafür aber paar schöne Dorsche auf Gufi. Auf Platte haben wir nicht geangelt, dafür reicht dann doch die Zeit nicht aus, alles auf einmal machen zu wollen.

 ....übrigens, schönes Foto! Den Einen kenne ich persönlich ganz besonders gut 
 ....also es sind mindestens drei AB´ler zu sehen!


----------



## Silvio.i (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



elbetaler schrieb:


> ..
> ....also es sind mindestens drei AB´ler zu sehen!



Schade, das kaum einer was berichtet.


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Schade, das kaum einer was berichtet.


Ich warja mit an Bord vom Elbetahler. Er meint das Bild von der Slippe, wo wir dem Salzigen etwas Strom geliefert haben :q.
Wir Elbe schon schrieb sah es bei uns ähnlich aus. Bis Mittags konsequent geschleppt ohne Erfolg. Daher der Entschluß auf Dorsch zu angeln. Hier konten wir das Banglimit schnell erreichen. Platte haben wir ausgelassen


----------



## Wildkarpfen (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute ging es auf dem Trollegrund zum Dorschangeln,bei 10m wurden die Dorsche gefunden. Aber nach gefühlten 5min musste ich das Angeln einstellen da die 3 Fische gefangen waren.Danach ging es auf Plattfisch die bei 15m reichlich vorhanden waren und auch sehr beißfreudig gewesen sind.


----------



## geomas (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

^ herzliches Petri!


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri hat sich gelohnt.#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ralf, 
auch von mir ein fettes petri. 
kübo bleibt kübo, ein tolles revier!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja Danke euch, war ein schöner Tag auf See


----------



## blumi (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> Heute ging es auf dem Trollegrund zum Dorschangeln,bei 10m wurden die Dorsche gefunden. Aber nach gefühlten 5min musste ich das Angeln einstellen da die 3 Fische gefangen waren.Danach ging es auf Plattfisch die bei 15m reichlich vorhanden waren und auch sehr beißfreudig gewesen sind.




Petri Ralf#6  schön das du jetzt in ruhe fischen kannst am Trollegrund... die Fischerei schartt schon mit den Huffen:c Die Klieschen haben noch immer richtig Hunger...und 15 Meter tiefen dann sind die auch bald am laichen....
Wir hatten sie am Samstag in der Hohwachterbucht auf ca 6- 8 Meter aber da waren bei uns auch gut da mit vier Belly Jungs über 60 Stück von 8 Uhr bis 12 Uhr Drosche war nur zwei kleine.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja ist doll, sobald die Schlepper an der Kette liegen gibt es Dorsche in Hülle und Fülle.


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Bei angesagten Super-Bedingungen bin ich gestern mit einen Kumpel und Schlauchboot im Gepäck zum Trollegrund gefahren. 
Zielfisch: Mefo, Dorsch und Platte.
Das mit den Mefos hat leider nicht geklappt. Lediglich eine kleine hat sich mal am Boot gezeigt. Dafür gab es bei 1,5m glasklarem Wasser einen Dorsch und noch 2 Nachläufer!
Was haben die da noch verloren ;+ #c
Leider war der Wind dann doch etwas mehr als angesagt. Sodass das Plattenangeln sich als schwierig gestaltete. Aber so um die 25Stück sind es doch noch geworden. Bis auf 2 Ausnahme alles Klieschen. Und alles auf eingefroren Wattwürmer. Klappt also auch. Nebenbei noch eine Angel mit Gummi draußen gehabt. Von den 15 Dorschen waren aber nur 5 Ü50 und durften mit. Einige gingen noch im Drill verloren.
Geangelt wurde zwischen 10 und 22m. Bei 12-14m haben wir die meisten Fische gefangen.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Silvio,hat sich ja gelohnt.Tolle Bilder.#6


----------



## Rosi (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Na klasse, dickes Petri. Klieschen sind doch super, da rubbelt man sich nicht so die Fingerkuppen dran auf


----------



## Silvio.i (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich finde die auch geschmacklich besser als Flundern. Und hätten wir nicht noch so viele andere Sachen probiert, hätten wir locker 50-60 Stück gefangen.


----------



## M-V Angler (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir haben am Montagnachmittag die guten Bedingungen genutzt, um mal wieder die salzige Luft zu schnuppern. Der erste Dorsch ließ lange auf sich warten. Zwischendurch kam eine Kliesche mit dem Pilker an der Oberseite gehakt an Bord. Da wir nur mit Gummifischen und Pilkern geangelt haben, blieb es die einzige Platte. Bei ca. 20 m Tiefe hatten wir mehrere Schwärme am Grund und im Mittelwasser auf dem Echolot. Also Heringsvorfach ran und los ging es. Erst dachten wir noch an ein volles Paternoster mit Heringen, aber was an die Oberfläche kamen waren Dorsche bzw. Dörschlein. Ein paar maßige Fisch waren dabei, so dass jeder seine drei Fische zusammen hatte, die kleineren wurden so schonend wie möglich freigelassen.


----------



## elbetaler (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#h Wenn ich das hier so lese, werde ich schon etwas neidisch! Da bin ich ganz ehrlich, denn diese Jahreszeit hat alles im eisigen Griff und man braucht schon eine zündende Idee, wie und wo man dem Hobby frönen kann.

 Euch allen, die ihr los gekommen und auch gefangen habt, großes PETRI HEIL !
 Ich musste die letzten Wochen zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass ich das Boot nirgends zu Wasser lassen kann, wegen Eis. Alternativ wäre noch das Belly, da war ich aber (....bis jetzt|rolleyes) zu bequem. Aber langweilig wird mir nie, da gibt's immer was zu tun, was sonst liegen bleiben würde.
 Stichwort Brennholz. Das kann auch zum Hobby werden |uhoh:#q:q:vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Denn mal ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Boerdeork (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Kommt man mit dem Belly da raus? Habe keine Vorstellung wie weit das ist.

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blumi (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Boerdeork schrieb:


> Kommt man mit dem Belly da raus? Habe keine Vorstellung wie weit das ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk



Moin Boerdeork,

das wird nichts... mit Schlauchboot und 5 PS versuchen das immer wieder welche... denk daran wenn das Wetter umschlägt;+

Also wir fahren zu zweit mit Bellyboot auch schon mal 400 bis 500 Meter raus und das ist dann schon |kopfkrat aber ein geiles Revier...


----------



## Boerdeork (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



blumi schrieb:


> Moin Boerdeork,
> 
> das wird nichts... mit Schlauchboot und 5 PS versuchen das immer wieder welche... denk daran wenn das Wetter umschlägt;+
> 
> Also wir fahren zu zweit mit Bellyboot auch schon mal 400 bis 500 Meter raus und das ist dann schon |kopfkrat aber ein geiles Revier...


Moin Blumi, danke für die Antwort. Manches soll und braucht man ja nicht austesten.

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wildkarpfen (24. März 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute ging es endlich nach der Eiszeit zum Fischen zum Trollegrund.Bei 15m gab es Scholle Flunder Klieschen und 3 Dorsche.


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. März 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ralf, fettes petri zu den feisten platten! schön zu wissen, das  sich diese zur zeit nicht lumpen lassen. 
und wie es aussieht stehen die fische immer noch tief. 
wir starten am sonntag in aller frühe durch, bericht folgt, reingehauen
ach du heiliger, heute nacht wird von winter auf sommerzeit umgestellt, sozusagen noch 1 stunde weniger schlaf|bigeyes


----------



## Silvio.i (26. März 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

War gestern bei schönstem Wetter auf der Ostsee unterwegs. nach 6h Schleppen stand ein Dorsch zu Buche.
Dann noch 3h mit Watties zwischen 14 und 6m geangelt. 1 Kliesche, ein Minidorsch ein Seeskorpion. 
Irgendwie gestern alles falsch gemacht (fangtechnisch)
 Wenn in den nachbarbooten fleißig Dorsch und Meerforelle gedrillt wird, dann ist das schon etwas frustrierend.
 #c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## Trollegrund (26. März 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi, soll ich das nächste mal etwas warten mit dem keschern bis du ausser Sichtweite bist? Traumwetter gestern aber das ganze Wochenende war schon super. Nach über 8 Wochen Abwesenheit auf dem Teich 14mal Silbern im Boot. Dorsche waren auch am Tobse jagen aber immer nur auf kleinen Stellen. Unten in der Fischkiste lagen jeden Tag nach dem schlachten frische Tobse. Allein gestern hat sich bei der Sonne und Ententeich die Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche im laufe des Tages fast verdoppelt. Der Blick in die Vorhersagen verspricht aber wieder fallende Temperaturen fürs kommende Oster Wochenende, dann wohl lieber Zeit für und mit der Familie verbringen. Grüße


----------



## banzinator (26. März 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich schließ mich Silvio an. 
Wenigstens hat es mit den Platten noch gut geklappt. 
Meerforelle Fehlanzeige. 
14 Stück sind natürlich ne Ansage. Petri :m


----------



## Trollegrund (27. März 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute nochmal nachgesilbert..... war heute als Gast an Bord bei einem guten Freund eingeladen. Die erste Forelle ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Eine schöne Tour mit wechselhaften Wetter aber einem Prima Gastgeber. Bratwurst vom Grill zum sonnigen Mittag und Kuchen zum Kaffee. Von 9 Forellen Kontakten konnte ich leider (nur) 5 Fische landen der Rest verabschiedete sich im Drill. 3 schöne Forellen durften mit nach Hause. Der Kapitän hatte leider nur einen Fehlbiss zu verbuchen was der Stimmung aber keinen Abbruch tat. Grüße und Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Silvio.i (28. März 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ahoi, soll ich das nächste mal etwas warten mit dem keschern bis du ausser Sichtweite bist?



#6#6#6#6#6

 warst ja nicht der einzige, der in meiner Nähe gesilbert hat :q


----------



## elbetaler (28. März 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

#hMann Silvio, du musst echt gute Augen haben! Also wir waren am Sonntag auch dort am schleppen. Mit den Dorschen ging es einigermaßen, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen jedoch, zu klein. Aber das sollte auch nicht der Wunschfisch sein. Irgendwann dann doch der ersehnte Biss und der Fisch nahm gleich mal ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle. Ich drillte nur eben so hart, dass ich allmählich meine Schnur wieder bekam, aber hatte nix dagegen, wieder eine Flucht zuzulassen. Auf diese Weise war mein Gegenüber nur noch wenige Meter vom Heck entfernt, als es vorbei war. Der Haken hatte wohl nicht optimal gegriffen.

 Da man ja nicht allein dort war, nahte auch schnelle (unaufgeforderte.....) Hilfe, in Form von Angler hilft Angler. Kein geringerer, als Trolle, erklärte sich in unserer Schleppspur fahrend bereit, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen und die Welt von dem Monsterfisch zu befreien.

 .......was ihm aber ausnahmsweise mal nicht gelang! :vik:

 Also auch noch mal an dieser Stelle:  Besten Dank nochmal Stefan für deine organisatorische Hilfe und die guten Tipps!


----------



## Trollegrund (29. März 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Jörg,schade das der Fisch ausgestiegen ist. So ist das nunmal, ärgerlich aber gehört dazu. ........ und Silvio mal Schneidern ist keine Schande sondern macht den Reiz doch aus. Es gibt Boote die haben 6-7 Schneidertouren hintereinander. Manche Skipper haben auf 7-8 Touren noch immer kein Silber gedrillt. Und mein lieber Jörg...... da ich dir die Erfolgsblinker hinterlegt habe und du Sie anschließend zu Hause vergessen hast ..... dafür kann ja nur einer was. Auf das besagte Modell kam am Sonntag schließlich noch ein 70+ Fisch  beim nächsten mal läufts bei euch auch. Wenn wir vor den Hornhechten nochmal auf den Teich kommen Grüße


----------



## Trollegrund (31. März 2018)

Super! über 2000 Klicks in unter einer Woche und nur ein "Petri" na hoffentlich wundert sich keiner das es bald garnichts mehr zu spionieren gibt. Schöne Grüße von der verschneiten Küste und Frohe Ostern im Kreise der Lieben. Schneesturm und Gewitter gibt es ja auch nicht alle Jahre zu Ostern. PS: für die Bootsbesitzer deren Boote im Hafen liegen oder im freien stehen.....guckt regelmäßig nach der Persenning.Der nasse Schnee bringt richtig Gewicht auf die teuren Stöffchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Trolle, da habt ihr ja mal richtig schit Wetter


----------



## Trollegrund (1. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke! ja geht schon.....die Straßen sind fast alle frei. Erstmal zumindest einspurig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dario18 (6. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Guten Morgen Angelfreunde. Ich hätte da mal eine Frage, mein Sohn und ich sind begeisterte Angler, kommen aus Sachsen-Anhalt, ich wollte mal fragen ob in den nächsten 2 Wochen mal die Möglichkeit bestehen würde bei jemanden auf dem Boot mitzufahren und am Trollegrund zu angeln? Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, ich sag schon mal vielen Dank im voraus und Petri Heil


----------



## Wildkarpfen (8. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute bei besten Wetter schöne Dorsche auf Gummi gefangen.Nach den 5 Fischen ging es auf Platte und die waren sehr in Laune,so das die Würmer rasch zu Neige gingen.Ein Prima Tag auf See der nach Wiederholung schreit.


----------



## geomas (8. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

^ sattes Petri!


----------



## Silvio.i (9. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir waren gestern auch vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs. Viele Sonne und ganz schön windig vormittags. Aber alles machbar.
Beim Schleppen gingen (endlich) 2 Mefos ans Band. Dazu noch drei Dorsche.
Danach noch 2h Wattwürmer gebadet. Gab nochmal ca. 15 Dorsche und 20 Platten, wobei die Hälfte aufgrund mangelnder Körpergröße wieder schwimmen durfte.


----------



## Windfinder (9. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri zur Mefo!

Wir haben uns gestern ein Boot gemietet und haben uns entschieden nur auf Mefo zu Schleppen um uns mit Trolle zu messen, was natürlich nichtansatzweise gelang. (Petri zu deinen Fängen)
Nachdem wir endlich die ersten zwei Angeln im Wasser hatten und es losgehen sollte, nahmen wir ein Hilferuf war. Motorschaden einer nahen Bootsbesatzung!!! Also Angeln rein und Boot in den Hafen schleppen! 
Dachnach ging es dann los, oder auch nicht! Ca 11.30 Uhr kam der erste lang ersehnte Biss! Rute krum!? Und das Geräusch was jedem Angler das Herz rasen lässt!
Nach fünf Minuten Drill zeigte sich eine 68er, 4Kg schwere Schönheit die wir überreden konnten mit uns nach Hause zu fahren. 
Danch blieb es leider ruhig an den Ruten.
Trotzdem ein schöner Angeltag mit Sonnenbrand gefahr!
Danke an Trollegrund,der uns auf der Meese den Erfolgsblinker empfohlen hat.


----------



## Silvio.i (9. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



dario18 schrieb:


> Hallo Guten Morgen Angelfreunde. Ich hätte da mal eine Frage, mein Sohn und ich sind begeisterte Angler, kommen aus Sachsen-Anhalt, ich wollte mal fragen ob in den nächsten 2 Wochen mal die Möglichkeit bestehen würde bei jemanden auf dem Boot mitzufahren und am Trollegrund zu angeln? Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, ich sag schon mal vielen Dank im voraus und Petri Heil



Hi,
 wenn sich keiner meldet, schickt mal ne Privatnachricht.
 Dann leiht ihr euch ein Boot und angelt allein. Ist nicht so schwer ein paar Dorsche und Platten ans Band zu bekommen.
 ich gebe euch ein paar Tipps.


----------



## Silvio.i (9. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Aus aktuellem Anlass noch mal was.
 Gestern war eine 4-5 aus Südost. Auch wenn nicht viel Welle war, der Wind hatte Kraft. Bellyboate und 2,30m-Schlauchboot mit Ruderantrieb haben bei solch einem Wetter nichts auf der Ostsee zu suchen!


----------



## Trollegrund (10. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi und Petri Heil ihr Glücklichen! Am Wochenende konnte ich leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht in See stechen. Super Sache das ihr einem anderen Boot zu Hilfe gekommen seid! Der Fisch war dann Ausgleich und Lohn für eure Mühe! Das es ausgerechnet auf den Erfolgsblinker geklingelt hat freut mich umso mehr. Ja die letzten Touren waren traumhaft. Die beiden schwesten Fische im Boot brachten zusammen weit über 20 Pfund auf die Waage. Ich hatte auf einer Tour das Vergnügen Boardi Mefohunter84 auf meinem Boot begrüßen zu dürfen. Der liebe Rolf ist seit Jahren zu einem guten Freund geworden und ich hab ihm schon lange eine gemeinsame Tour versprochen. An diesem Ausnahmetag konnten wir zu dritt mehr als ein Dutzend Forellen landen wovon aber ein Teil unter unserem Mindestmaß lag. Danke nochmal Rolf für die tollen Gespräche! Für mich persönlich ist die Saison wahrscheinlich beendet und nach einer kurzen Pause werden wir uns demnächst dem Steinbutt widmen. Grüße
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Norway-Freak (10. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

WOW - FETTES PETRI !:m


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Dickes Petri an alle...

Wird Zeit das ich zeit habe und das Wetter passt denn wird der Kutter auch mal zur Küste gezogen...|bla:


----------



## KillBabyKill (10. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri Heil!


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Ahoi und Petri Heil ihr Glücklichen! Am Wochenende konnte ich leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht in See stechen. Super Sache das ihr einem anderen Boot zu Hilfe gekommen seid! Der Fisch war dann Ausgleich und Lohn für eure Mühe! Das es ausgerechnet auf den Erfolgsblinker geklingelt hat freut mich umso mehr. Ja die letzten Touren waren traumhaft. Die beiden schwesten Fische im Boot brachten zusammen weit über 20 Pfund auf die Waage. Ich hatte auf einer Tour das Vergnügen Boardi Mefohunter84 auf meinem Boot begrüßen zu dürfen. Der liebe Rolf ist seit Jahren zu einem guten Freund geworden und ich hab ihm schon lange eine gemeinsame Tour versprochen. An diesem Ausnahmetag konnten wir zu dritt mehr als ein Dutzend Forellen landen wovon aber ein Teil unter unserem Mindestmaß lag. Danke nochmal Rolf für die tollen Gespräche! Für mich persönlich ist die Saison wahrscheinlich beendet und nach einer kurzen Pause werden wir uns demnächst dem Steinbutt widmen. Grüße
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Stefan, #h

An dieser Stelle gerne nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die gemeinsame Tour.
Hatte alles gepaßt. Wetter (mit 2h Unterbrechung, tolle Gespräche, gute Laune inclusive und als i-Tüpfelchen noch tolle Meerforellen. #6
Eine Tour, die mir noch lange in angenehmer Erinnerung bleibt! #6

TL Rolf #h


----------



## Ostseesilber (13. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hey ihr beiden Knipser, dickes Petri auch von mir zum Ausnahmetag.#6|wavey:


----------



## Silvio.i (16. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Mann, Mann, Mann ...
 was war das gestern für ein Tag. Mit dem Boot ging es von Kühlungsborn aus auf die Ostsee. Eigentlich sollte es Silber geben, aber keine Chance. wir haben nur Dorsche eingesammelt. Egal wo wir hingefahren sind. 5-13m überall nur Dorsch, Dorsch, Dorsch... teilweise Dreihooks und Viererhooks. Es war auch egal, ob man bunte Köder tief oder dunkle Köder oberflächennah geschleppt hat, die Dorsche habe sich alles reingezogen. "Krönung" war ein ca. 25cm Dorsch, der an einem 16cm Lachs Spoon hin und im Boot eine Krabbe und einen Tobiasfisch ausgekotzt hat. Lebendig!
 Irgendwann hatten wir die Schnauze voll und haben uns den Platten gewidmet. nach ca. 90min waren 50 Würmer weg. 12 Platten kamen raus. Davon 2 Schollen zwischen 45 und 50cm. Ansonsten gabe es noch Dorsch, Dorsch und Dorsch!
 Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Dorsche es im Endeffekt waren. bei 50 haben wir aufgehört zu zählen. Es durften 10 Stück zwischen 50 und 63cm mit nach Hause.

 PS: Fotos gibt es dieses Mal nicht, weil ich nur für den Kleinfisch zuständig war.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (22. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Heute beim zweiten Wurf gab es auf einen Spöket eine schöne Mefo was das Herz gleich höher schlagen lässt.Danach wurden mit Erfolg die Plattfische und Dorsche beackert.


----------



## Silvio.i (23. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Lief gestern auch bei uns. Wir hatten zu zweit 4 Meerforellen (meine war untermaßig) dazu ca. 30 Dorsche und 11 Platten.
 Es waren merklich weniger Dorsche unterwegs, als noch vor einer Woche. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass das Wasser morgens schon fast 10°C hatte und deshalb die Dorsche nicht mehr so flach standen. Auch beim Wattwurmangeln waren mehr Platten als Dorsche am Haken.


----------



## Silvio.i (30. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir waren gestern nochmal beim feinsten Sonnenschein zum Schleppen los. Kurz nach sieben hing der erste Hornhecht am Haken. Nach dem 5 haben wird dann Lachsblinker rangemacht, sodass nicht mehr jeder Fisch hängen blieb. Bis 14.00Uhr hatten wir knapp 20 Hornhechte im Boot, 1 brauchbaren Dorsch und 2 Miniforellen. Wobei man sagen muss, dass aufgrund der großen Drillinge vier von fünf Fischen (wahrscheinlich Hornhechte und kleine Dorsche) kurz nach dem Biss oder im Drill verloren gingen.
Dann sind wir mit Wattwürmern die Platten suchen gegangen. Auch hier waren viele kleine Dorsche zu finden. Man musste oft umsetzen und so zumindest versuchen, diese nicht zu verangeln. Am Ende sind es neben vielen kleinen Dorschen und kleinen Platten auch noch 9 Dorsche 55-70cm und 8 brauchbare Platten geworden.


----------



## epi (30. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gestern von ca 10 - 14 Uhr, bei super Wetter, viele zu kleine Dorsche, aber auch welche von 50 - 65 cm.

Die Wasserschutzpolizei führte mehrere Bootskontrollen durch.




















h


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

ja was für ein sonntag, fische bis zum abwinken. feiste leos der 50ziger und 60ziger klasse,als beifang hering, wittling, tobse und meerforelle. schnabeltiere konnten wir keine haken. plattfische hatten wir reichlich, aber die quali lies zu wünschen übrig,
dafür gab es ein erlebnis der besonderen art, eine kleine schule schweinswale umkreiste einige angelboote, auch unseres hatten sie im visier. wir konnten sehr schöne aufnahmen machen, zumal die see zu diesem zeitpunkt spiegelglatt daher kam. 
an dieser stelle noch eine lieben gruß an trollegrund für die zugesendeten aufnahmen ( bitte nicht die originale löschen ) 
ich werde dazu zeitnah ein video auf meinen kanal einstellen und es mit dem anglerboard verlinken.
eine ganz besondern gruß geht an ralf alias wildkarpfen.. ich danke die für die vielen infos, (eines deiner gummis hat sich leider gleich beim dritten wurf verabschieder, karabiner nicht geschlossen )

kontrollen der wapo müssen sein, aber so hatte ich diese noch nicht erlebt, zuerst fuhr die "HOBEN" gefühlt zum streicheln nah schnell zwischen uns und einem anderem angelboot hindurch um sich dann gezielt auf ein für mich topangelboot mit einer zweimannbesatzung zu stürzen. die kontrolle dauerte minimum 30 min.an!
wärend der gesammten kontrolle lagen wir einen steinwurf vor der HOBEN  und fischten uns die seele aus dem leib  die bissen kamen schlag auf schlag, ständig krumme ruten, kontrolliert wurden wir aber nicht.

anbei wir meißtens ein paar eindrücke


----------



## Hering 58 (30. April 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri den Fängern.Super


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

hi hartmut, petri dank
dieser tag bleibt bei mir mit sicherheit in erinnerung, viel mehr an spass geht nicht.


----------



## Ostseesilber (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Jo Petri, wie immer schöne Bilder.#6


----------



## hendry (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir waren am Sonntag im Boot von Trollegrund und durften auch das Spektakel mit den Schweinswalen erleben, einfach traumhaft. 
Gefangen haben wir auch extrem gut, dank der Erfahrung unseres Captains um die richtigen Stellen anzufahren. War ein richtig klasse Angeltag #6

Bin gespannt auf das Video!


----------



## banzinator (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Bei spitzen Bedingungen konnten wir zu 3. heute 50 Fische fangen. 
Haben das erste mal seit Einführung das Bag Limit erreicht. 
Ein paar Platten wollten auch noch mit. 
Sehr kurzweilige Angelei, Wattwurm wie immer der Top Köder.


----------



## Dude (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir waren am vergangenen Mittwoch zu zweit mit dem Kleinboot auf dem Trollegrund. Gefangen haben wir vor allem auf 8-10m, wobei es trotz mehrfachen Umsetzens schwierig war, Ü45 Fische zu finden. In der Größenklasse bis 45cm konnten wir mit jedem zweiten oder dritten Wurf einen Biss verzeichnen, zum Einsatz kam ausschließlich Gummi. Insgesamt ein sehr schöner Angeltag in einem tollen Revier!


----------



## Silvio.i (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich bin gestern bei schönstem Wetter von Kühlungsborn aus zum Fischen gestartet. Im Gepäck meine Frau und meinen Sohn. Ziel war Dorsch und Plattfisch. Positiv war, dass wir beim Plattfischangeln nur 3 Minidorsche hatten. Dafür aber so einige Miniplatten. Klieschen, Schollen und Flundern durften mit nach Hause. Dorsche wurden auch gefangen. Viele, die nicht mein persönliches Maß hatten, durften wieder rein. Schatzi wurde Dorschkönig(in)!
Alles in allem hätten wir uns mehr Küchenfisch gewünschte, aber ansonsten ein Supertag!


----------



## Kay63 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Petri zu den Fängen Silvio,

gestern war ich mit meiner Frau auch vor Kübo unterwegs und ich habe fast das selbe erlebt. Allerdings hatten wir viele Minidorsche bei Wurmangeln, aber auch schöne Schollen und Klieschen.

Wenn man dann mal die Angel aus der Hand gibt, wird das sofort bestraft. Sie hat mit einem 70er Dorsch gewonnen (auf Wurm!). Es wird dieses Jahr meine einzige Ausfahrt vor Kübo bleiben. Euch anderen Petri und gute Fänge.


----------



## Alex76 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Profis,


wir (4 Mann) werden am Samstag zum ersten mal in eurem Revier angeln. Erschwerend hinzu kommt auch noch, das wir überhaupt das erste mal vom Kleinboot angeln werden. Bisher waren wir die letzen 4 Jahre so jedes Jahr 5-7 mal aufm Kutter. 

Ein Kumpel hat zum Glück einen Bootsführerschein, so dass wir uns ein ordentliches Boot leihen konnten. Habe hier gefühlt alle Seiten durch gelesen und wäre dennoch über ein paar aktuelle  Tips dankbar. Wir wollen eigentlich ausschliesslich mit Gummi oder Pilker auf Dorsch angeln und werden auch keine Wattwürmer dabei haben und auch nicht schleppen, weil wir das auch noch gar nicht gemacht haben.Wir sind zufrieden, wenn jeder vielleicht 2-3 Küchendorsche fangen würde. Aber da wir wie geschrieben eher Anfänger sind, kann auch schnell ne Nullrund draus werden.

Wind aus Ost 3 sollte hoffe ich gehen. Ich weiss nicht, ob die lange Hitze so vorteilhaft ist. 

Wir werden bestimmt der Meute hinter her und schauen - wird doch bestimmt jemand draussen sein.
Ich freue mich schon


----------



## Rosi (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Eigtl. müßtet ihr das Boot bereits einen Abend vorher ausleihen, dann gegen 4 Uhr morgens los fahren. So zeitig beißen die Dorsche gut. Ostwind erzeugt wenig Welle und das Wasser ist noch nicht zu warm. Viel Petri und schreib mal was ihr so gefangen habt.


----------



## Alex76 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Eigtl. müßtet ihr das Boot bereits einen Abend vorher ausleihen, dann gegen 4 Uhr morgens los fahren. So zeitig beißen die Dorsche gut. Ostwind erzeugt wenig Welle und das Wasser ist noch nicht zu warm. Viel Petri und schreib mal was ihr so gefangen habt.




Das wird leider nix mit 4 Uhr. Ich hatte es bei dir die Tage schon mal gelesen. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## Dude (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo Alex,

ich würde das Schleppen nicht gänzlich ausschließen oder zumindest ein paar Wobbler zur Sicherheit einpacken, es kann sehr hilfreich sein, um Fisch zu finden. Ich benutzte hauptsächlich den Rapala Deep Tail Dancer oder ähnliche Modelle. 

Viel Glück Euch!


----------



## Alex76 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Dude schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> ich würde das Schleppen nicht gänzlich ausschließen oder zumindest ein paar Wobbler zur Sicherheit einpacken, es kann sehr hilfreich sein, um Fisch zu finden. Ich benutzte hauptsächlich den Rapala Deep Tail Dancer oder ähnliche Modelle.
> 
> Viel Glück Euch!




Hole ich mir morgen noch,danke!


----------



## Alex76 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

So, der Bericht vom gestrigen Ausflug.

Der Bootsverleiher gab uns den Tip, einfach gerade aus Richtung der gelben Tonne. Trollegrund würde er wegen der Rückfahrt nicht machen. Da wollten wir aber hin

2 Boote waren bereits vor Ort an der gelben Tonne. Wir probierten also auch erst einmal dort unser Glück. Die erste Stunde nichts. Wir wollten uns gerade auf zum Trollegrund machen, der erste Dorsch. Und dann gleich ein guter von knapp 60 (sollte der größte bleiben). Wir blieben bei der Tonne und wurden belohnt. Etliche kleine zwischen 25 und 35 aber auch welche um die 50.

 Die Bisse kamen zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Gummi, egal welche Farbe. Später erfolgten die Bisse auf Motoröl. Es waren dann bestimmt auch 8 oder 9 Boote dort.
Nach einer Stunde kamen dann nur noch selten Bisse, so dass wir uns dann zum Trollegrund aufmachten. Dort lagen auch einige Boote. Gefangen wurde aber so gut wie nix. Wir hatten einen verwertbaren Dorsch und noch einen kleinen der mit Pilker gehakt wurde. Wir sind dann gegen 13 Uhr wieder zurück, was sich dann aufgrund es zunehmenden Ostwindes ganz schön hinzog. Auf halber Strecke machten wir nochmal kurz stop, und konnten noch 2 Dorsche fangen. An der Tonne ging dann schliesslich auch nichts mehr, so dass wir unsere Fische filitierten und wieder rein sind.


Für unser ersten Ausflug mit Kleinboot waren wir zufrieden und werden auch wieder kommen #6


----------



## Trollegrund (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi hört sich doch alles in allem super an. Die gelbe Tonne ist eine Wendemarke für die Regatta. Um die Tonne rum
ist eigentlich kein Dorsch Grund. Dort wird auch von Spülschiffen der Sand abgesaugt mit dem regelmäßig der Strand aufgespült wird. Der Boden ist dort flach (Sand/Schlick). Ein paar Dorsche sind im Moment überall verteilt, sodas fast jeder hier und da ein paar einsammeln wird. Der Trollegrund an sich ist eigentlich auch keine Dorsch Ecke. Der Trollegrund ist eigentlich nur ein Sandhaufen und eher ein Plattfisch Revier. Und selbst da gibt es Ecken wo eher Kiesel ein Stück weiter Sand oder auch Schlammboden vorherrscht. Was je nach Jahreszeit und Zielfisch unterschiede ausmachen kann. Für Dorsche gibt sind eher die Kanten oder die steinigen Riffe interessant. An bestimmten Stellen ist es im Moment eine Sache von Minuten bis jeder im Boot seine Dorsch Quote mit guten Fischen voll hat. Die Tipps der Vermieter sind nicht unbedingt Gold Wert, die Zeiten das die Vermietungen von Berufsfischern oder Anglern betrieben wurden sind vorbei. Die Leute die dort jetzt arbeiten machen ihren Job aber haben vom angeln,Grundstrukturen,Spots oder Fressverhalten und Zusammenhänge keine Ahnung. Ich hatte letztes Jahr beim
Plattfisch angeln auf reinem Sandgrund ein Boot neben mir in dem fleissig gepilkert wurde. Beim umsetzen gab ich den bisher erfolglosen Kameraden den Tip das es hier gerade wenig Sinn macht und gab ihnen eine gute Position. Sie antworteten mir das ihnen genau dieser Spot vom Vermieter für Dorsch empfohlen wurde. Grüße und Petri Heil


----------



## banzinator (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir mussten uns heute bei Windstille, starker Drift und hohen Temperaturen die Dorsche erarbeiten. Ein paar Schollen wollten auch noch mit. 
Und schau mal einer :


----------



## Alex76 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Danke Trolle, für deine Info´s.
Noch ne Frage zu dem Echolot an Board des gemieteten Bootes.
Wir haben mit so etwas wie gesagt keine Erfahrung. Aber zeigt das nur Fisch an, wenn man über einen Schwarm fährt? Wir hatten einfach keine Fischanzeige, und haben dann später auch gar nicht mehr geschaut, lediglich die Tiefenangabe war nützlich. Ein Kumpel hatte sein Ipad mit Navionics dabei, was man besser nutzen konnte.


----------



## Trollegrund (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi, ja die Echos sind meist nicht die neusten und hochwertigsten Geräte. Ist aber nicht schlimm. Entscheidend ist die Bodenstruktur und Wassertiefe diese Werte zeigt auch ein einfaches Gerät an. Eine Fischanzeige gezielt vertikal zu beangeln macht oft keinen Sinn aber großen Spass. Wir haben mitunter schon Einzelfische/Echoanzeigen Live auf dem Bildschirm zum Biss überreden können. Das oft kaum Fische auf dem Lot sind kommt auch an Spots vor die voller Fisch sind. Durch den geringen Abstrahlwinkel des Gebers und der geringen Wassertiefe wird mitunter nur eine winzige Fläche erfasst. Mit etwas Erfahrung braucht man kein Echolot. Wenn du weisst wo was wann und warum genügt ein Plotter.


----------



## Dude (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gelbe Tonne ist der Standard-Tipp, den man von diesem Vermieter (Marina vorn links?) bekommt... Der andere (von einem anderen Vermieterweiter westwärts) ist, mittels Landmarke und Bukspitze zu arbeiten... Ich bin nicht so häufig auf dem Trollegrund, versuche für Dorsch aber zumeist anhand der Seekarte interessante Stellen/ Kanten zu finden und diese anzutesten. Für Plattfische driften wir meist und landen dann irgendwann an interessanten Stellen. Unbezahlbar sind aber Tipps von den erfahrenen Anglern vor Ort, dafür mal besten Dank Trollegrund, dass Du hier soviel beiträgst!


----------



## Rosi (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hatte sein Ipad mit Navionics dabei, was man besser nutzen konnte.




Navionics zeigt keine Fische, was ich nicht wichtig finde. Ein Fischfinder zeigt dir auch Quallen oder Treibgut als Fischsymbol. Er hat ja nichts anderes. Wird garnichts angezeigt, war das Wasser unter deinem Boot Quallen und Algenfrei


Man muß halt den Umgang mit den Tiefenangaben lernen. Das Boot sollte von den flachen in die tiefen Bereiche treiben. 

Also muß man sich erst mal Probetreiben lassen, um zu sehen wohin die Reise geht. Dann entsprechend gegen fahren. Die Verleihboote haben nur ganz selten einen Driftsack an Bord, so daß die Touris viel zu schnell treiben. |rolleyes


----------



## Alex76 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Navionics zeigt keine Fische, was ich nicht wichtig finde. Ein Fischfinder zeigt dir auch Quallen oder Treibgut als Fischsymbol. Er hat ja nichts anderes. Wird garnichts angezeigt, war das Wasser unter deinem Boot Quallen und Algenfrei
> 
> 
> Man muß halt den Umgang mit den Tiefenangaben lernen. Das Boot sollte von den flachen in die tiefen Bereiche treiben.
> ...




Ja, wir sind ordentlich getrieben. Das werden wir das nächste mal sicher beherzigen, danke!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Gestern waren wir auch vor Kübo und hatten unsere 5 Fische mit gefühlten 10 Würfen erreicht. Danach ging es bei 15m auf Scholle die recht bissig waren. Als Beifang auf Wattwurm gab es einen schönen Steinbutt der aber gleich zurück gesetzt wurde aufgrund der Schonzeit.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wir hatten Donnerstag neben Plattfisch und Dorschen interessanterweise 5-6 Jungköhler - sogar an verschiedenen Spots. Scheint sich auszubreiten bei uns....schöne Bereicherung! (Und nein, es waren keine Wittlinge - das kann ich schon auseinander halten ;-) )


----------



## Trollegrund (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ahoi,Petri Heil in die Runde!  ja die kleinen Köhler geistern gerade überall umher. Selbst am
hellichten Tage vom Strand und Seebrücke zuppeln immer mal wieder welche ran. Auch die nächtlichen Heringsangler auf der Brücke haben immer mal einen zappel Mini Köhler dabei. Mit dieser Größe fing es vor einigen Jahren auch an, dann kamen ja sogar Köhler bis 70cm ans Band. Die Fische von der ersten Husche müssten jetzt Norwegen Format haben und einen guten Drill liefern sofern Sie noch existieren.


----------



## banzinator (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Meinst du die kleinen Köhler sind Nachkommen von den großen nach dem laichen? 

Oder hat es die kleinen hier auch reingespült.
Für uns war es die ersten, alle auf Makrelenpaternoster, wir freuten uns schon auf die ersten Makrelen des Jahres #6.
Laichen die Köhler hier überhaupt?
Und gibt es schon ein Mindestmaß für die Ostsee |kopfkrat


----------



## Alex76 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ich würde vermuten, das die sich nicht vermehrt haben. Wir hatten auch vor Jahren (3?), etliche gute von mitte 60. Mann hat das geknallt in der Rute :q Die waren dann aber leider wieder verschwunden (nur noch Einzelfänge).


----------



## Gard Friese (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Hallo in die Runde . Bin am Donnerstag und Freitag mit nem Kumpel und meinem Sohn mal wieder in Kühlungsborn zum angeln . Wie siehts denn zur Zeit mit Platten und Dorsch aus. Da lange nix gepostet wurde , würde ich mich über ein paar Infos echt freuen. Wir fahren von Sailer Inn aus raus. Echo haben wir dabei aber ne ungefähre Tiefe wäre schön zu wissen . Gruß Gard .


----------



## senso pilk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

waren vor guten 3 Wochen draussen, ebenfalls mit Mietboot Sailers Inn.
Dorsch war reichlich im Bereich 18,5m bis 21m, Platte haben wir nicht probiert.


----------



## Gard Friese (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Wie waren die Größen ?


----------



## banzinator (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Uhrzeit ist immer noch wichtig. 
Wollt ihr morgens mittags oder abends raus


----------



## Gard Friese (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

8:00- 17:00 dachten wir uns.


----------



## banzinator (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Okay. Dann kannst du dich an o.g tiefen halten. 
Früher morgens bzw. Abends dementsprechend flacher. Wir haben ab 20-23 Uhr auf 13m top gefangen. 
Bestellt euch unbedingt Wattwürmer vor.


----------



## senso pilk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*



Gard Friese schrieb:


> Wie waren die Größen ?



Bunt gemischt #h von 20-70cm so in etwa.
Haben auch nur von ca. 10-13Uhr geangelt, die größeren Fische alle samt auf Gummi und ein kleiner Seelachs "am Arsch" gehakt.
Haben das Baglimit ausgereizt und sind wieder rein.


----------



## Gard Friese (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Alles klar.. Danke.  Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand was zu den Platten sagen kann.wäre es Top.


----------



## banzinator (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: der Trollegrund / Kühlungsborn eure Erfahrungen*

Ja Platten funktioniert, zumindest bei mir fast immer. 
Meistens aber nur nebenbei... durch Zufall findet man beim driften öfter mal ne stelle da scheinen die echt gestapelt zu stehen. 
Dann stelle ich gerne meine Gummirute auf Buttlöffel um


----------



## Salziges Silber (6. Oktober 2018)

wie gestern/vorgestern angekündig sind wir heute auf die ostsee, 
gestartet sind wir aber nicht von der weissen wiek/tarnewitz/boltenhagen sondern von kübo aus zum trollegrund. gottseidank hatten wir marken für die slippe, so das wir noch vor dem sonnenaufgang das boot zu wasser lassen konnten. 
zielfische waren dorsch, makrele, hering, wittling und alles an plattfischen. gefunden und reichlich haken konnten wir wittlinge (große) und plattfische (meißt schollen), jeweil um die 40 stück.
makrelen waren leider nicht am start und mit den dorschen sah es nicht viel besser aus. mit nach hause durften gerade mal zwei feiste leo`s.
wenn die wittlinge zwischenzeitlich nicht wollten bissen heringe, nicht die massen aber der mensch freut sich.
anbei wie meißtens ein paar eindrücke


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. Oktober 2018)

die von der gestrigen tour gefangenen heringe schwimmen wieder


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Oktober 2018)

Petri Maik,lass dir die Heringe schmecken.


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. Oktober 2018)

dank!
konnte nicht an mich halten, jetzt tut der bauch weh, aber dagegen kenne ich auch ein mittelchen


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Oktober 2018)

hier ist ja auch noch essen)

mag auch die kroschen  schwänze mitzuessen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Oktober 2018)

Da bin ich ganz bei dir, einfach nur lecker.
Am WE mache ich den Plattfischen ordentlich Hitze unter den Flossen.


----------



## uwe Leu (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
wir waren Freitag den 12.01.18 und den Samstag 13. raus auf dem Trollegrund und Umgebung Platten gut Samstag sehr gut und größer.
Die Dorsche bei uns untermassig, Kumpels auf Nachbarboot hatten massige.
Am Sonntag (Heute) habe ich mal vor Heiligendamm in Richtung  Nienhagen Dorsch gesucht ..vergeblich, aber Versuch macht klug.
Das erschreckende nur ist die Zunahme gerade von Leuten aus Berlin mit Boot am Samstag war der Hafenplatz dicht, da rächt sich das unzureichende Angebot an Slippen an der MVP Küste.
Viel Spaß.
Uwe aus MV


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Oktober 2018)

rechtzeitiges erscheinen an der slippe macht da wirklich sinn, vorher münzen kaufen bzw. nach der angeltour fix ins hafenbüro.
aber beim herausslippen trifft man sich in der marina zum stelldichein und manchmal kann es richtig zeit kosten.


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. November 2018)

heute gab es fette beute,
punktgenaues anfahren des hotspot und die ruten standen krumm.
der wind kam mit einer bft 4 aus südost, wellenhöhe um die 0,5m.
zum nachmittag gab es eine bft 3 und mit hilfe eines driftsack funzte sogar das "plattfischen". uns gingen überwiegend schollen in guten größen ans band.
baglimit mit feisten 60zigern abgefischt und mit ca. 25 plattis garniert!
in der marina angekommen gab es noch eine kontrolle durch herrn relle, eine bootsbesatzung bekam eine satte strafe/anzeige.
anbei wie meißtens ein paar eindrücke








meine




meine





meine





meine






domenix ;-)


----------



## Hering 58 (17. November 2018)

Sehr Coole Bilder und Petri zu deiner Beute Maik.


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. November 2018)

dank,
was für ein geiler tag


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. November 2018)

Schöne Fische habt ihr gefangen. Besonders, der eine Butt hat ja ordentlich Fleisch. Gut genährt


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. November 2018)

die große scholle biss auf den haarjig, aktives fischen auf platte...sehr geil


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. November 2018)

Das ist das Video von der letzten Tour vor Kühlungsborn, viel Spaß beim anschauen.


----------



## starti (19. November 2018)

@Salziges Silber ich finde es echt gut das du schöne Bilder und Videos hier ins Forum stellst.
Und anderen hilfst genau die Punkte anzufahren echt Top.
Was ich nicht so gut finde wenn du oder dein Begleiter Minderjährige an der Slippe vollquatscht “warum es hier so lange dauert das Auto zu holen“ ( Parkschein nicht erkannt) und nach 20 Minuten selber das Boot noch nicht getrailert zu haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Weitere Kommentare spar ich mir ein!
Also immer locker bleiben


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. November 2018)

moin starti, ich bin ein bisschen überrascht und kann deine vorwürfe nicht nachvollziehen, da ich gar nicht weiss worum es hier eigendlich geht.
aber ich habe  die verantwortung für mein boot und die besatzung. wenn es mißverständnisse zwischen meinem spannemann (jugendlicher) und wem auch immer gegeben haben soll, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen.
wer mich kennt weiss, dass ich mich so nie äußern würde bzw. verlange das auch von meinen mitfahrern.
in diesem fall fehlt mir jegliche information. schön wäre es gewesen wenn du mich direkt an der slippe darauf angesprochen hättest.  so etwas kläre ich im persönlichen gespräch und nicht wie jetzt im board.


----------



## starti (19. November 2018)

@ Salziges Silber
Sorry aber es war euer Boot was nach uns an der Slippe kam. Außer das Boot was an der Tankstelle festgemacht war ( die beiden kannten wir ) war niemand anderes da. Wenn es wirklich noch andere gewesen sein sollten nehme ich die Entschuldigung gerne an und entschuldige mich selber! Aber wenn es gegen Kinder bzw.Jugendliche geht finde ich es einfach nicht lustig!!!Eigentlich wollte ich die Sache auch gleich persönliche klären aber dann kamen die beiden von der Fischereiaufsicht dazwischen. Also dann an alle nicht nur beim angeln sondern auch beim slippen immer locker bleiben!!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. November 2018)

ich habe mich jetzt mit meinen spannemann kurzgeschlossen und um aufklärung gebeten.
er sagte mir, dass er sich an der slippe mit einem etwa vierzigjährigen mann/angler übers angeln unterhalten hätte!

entschuldigung angenommen und ich bin ganz bei dir, füße stillhalten an der slippe und den wunderschönen angeltag revue passieren lassen. in diesem sinne reingehauen


----------



## Salziges Silber (19. November 2018)

eins hätte ich doch noch gerne gewußt... wie lief es bei euch?
bei diesem ganzen hin und her ging das wichtigste unter, nämlich die fänge und vllt. ein paar bilder


----------



## elbetaler (19. November 2018)

Wir waren auch dort und haben den Bedingungen getrotzt, was sich auch ausgezahlt hat! An dieser Stelle erstmal besten Dank an dich Maik, mit deinem ausführlichen Bericht und dem Video! Hätte ich auch eines laufen lassen, müsste man eines wegwerfen, weil es ziemlich identisch rüber kommen würde.
Ich hatte noch zu euch rüber gebölkt und mehrfach deinen Namen gerufen und Petri gewünscht. Aber wahrscheinlich war deine Brille beschlagen, denn ich glaube du konntest es nicht deuten, wer da was von dir wollte. So wie du schon gesagt hast, war es ein relativ kleiner fängiger Bereich und den sind wir paar mal mit leichtem Versatz angefahren. Ihr wart lange Zeit genau neben uns und noch zwei andere Boote. Vor diesem Spot fanden wir auch zwei gute Stellen, dort waren aber meist die Wittlinge die schnelleren Jäger. Dorsche waren auch am Platz, die aber sehr geschickt sich von den Haken lösen konnten und obendrein unheimlich glitschig daher kamen! Am Video-Spot hatte ich mich schon bald mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt, mal was essen und trinken und die Plattenmontage vorbereiten. Denn ich hatte genug Dorsche gefangen und nun gab ich meinen Mitfahrern kluge Ratschläge,.....auch gegen ihren Willen. Dann war es allerdings Zeit, die Stelle zu verlassen, wenn wir noch paar Platte haben wollten. Das Vorhaben gelang auf ganzer Linie. Als die Sonne schlafen ging, tuckerten wir zum Hafen zurück.

Noch paar Worte zum Verhalten im Hafen. Grundsätzlich läuft es dort gediegen ab, allerdings verursachen manche Gespannfahrer durch Egoismus, Gleichgültigkeit und Ignoranz, aber auch durch Unwissenheit, ......immer wieder Frust bei anderen Sportfreunden.
Beispiele: auf den Platz fahren und sich bereits in Trail-Position vor die Slip stellen! Obwohl noch nix beladen, ausgepackt und fertig ist. Und anderen den Platz versperren.
Oder beim Rausholen einfach dort vor der Slip stehen bleiben und sich ausmölen! Da geht mir der Hut hoch.
Oder das Boot ist im Wasser und bleibt vorn am Steg festgemacht liegen. Bloß nicht weiter nach hinten oder stirnseitig festmachen, damit andere auch klar kommen!
Positiv zu erwähnen ist die zeitweilige Hilfsbereitschaft untereinander, da ist allen mit geholfen, weil es dann auch schneller geht. Das ist allemal schlauer und konstruktiver, als sich gegenseitig anzupflaumen.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2018)

Wieder mal ein Super Video von dir,Maik.


----------



## elbetaler (19. November 2018)

Ich möchte mal an dieser Stelle,  stellvertretend für viele Angelfreunde, unseren @Trollegrund grüßen, dem es momentan nicht so gut geht.
....Also nochmal von mir in diesem Rahmen meine besten Wünsche und alles Gute! Komme bald wieder aufs Wasser, paar Fische sind noch übrig geblieben....


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2018)

@Trollegrund auch von mir meine besten Wünsche und alles Gute.Komm Gesund wieder.


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. November 2018)

@Hering 58 ...Petri Dank, schön dass es dir gefallen hat, ich versuche  bei meinen Angeltouren ein paar dieser wunderschönen Momente für mich und andere einzufangen.

Hallo Jörg,  anscheinend lassen meine Sinne langsam nach, das jemand etwas gerufen hatte und ich glaubte auch meinen Namen gehört zu haben, aber ich könnte es nicht einordnen. Aus Unsicherheit heraus hob ich zu mindestens meinem Arm zum Gruß.

Ja, der Spot war sehr begrenzt und schon bei einem leichten Abdriften nach links oder rechts  blieben die Bisse aus.
Die Bootsbesatzung die ich dort kennen lernen durfte waren ohne Plotter unterwegs und hatten nur eine Chance wenn sie sich in unsere Nähe platzierten.
Anscheinend haben wir fast zeitgleich den Spot verlassen um zu den Platten zu fahren. Wir fanden unsere auf ca.7m.
Was für ein herrlicher Tag, besser konnte es nicht laufen!
Sollte ich abermals nicht auf dein zurufen reagieren, dann einfach eine Signalrakete starten,  viele Grüße Maik


----------



## starti (20. November 2018)

@Salziges Silber 
Habe leider keine brauchbaren Bilder zur Hand war diesmal fototechnisch nicht so gut vorbereitet (Go Pro vergessen). Bei uns lief es erst nicht so gut hatten viele kleine eingesammelt! Dann aber noch ein paar gute Stellen gefunden so das jeder sein Baglimit erreichte. Besonders war eine Stelle an der 2  70er und ein 82er rauskramen!
Haben dann noch einige schöne Platten eingesammelt. Bis auf die kleine Ausnahme an der Slippe war es ein super Angeltag


----------



## smith1337 (20. November 2018)

hi an alle... es scheint ja gut zu laufen bei euch.
ich plane am Freitag auch mal wieder in See zu stechen... nur leider war ich lange nicht los und werde es bis auf diesen tag auch nicht mehr schaffen dieses Jahr.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir einer von euch etwas die zeit zum Suchen verkürzen könnte (gerne auch per pn)... vorab, ich möchte keine spots oder so! mir würden tipps zu den Fangtiefen reichen. dann kann ich mich auf die Suche in diesen Bereichen konzentrieren. Werde mit mit meinem Bruder der das 1. mal auf die Ostsee mitkommt starten... möchte ihm schon den ein oder anderen Dorsch zeigen


----------



## Ostseesilber (22. November 2018)

Petri an alle und danke für die ausführlichen Berichte!

@Maik, schönes Video.


----------



## Salziges Silber (22. November 2018)

@Ostseesilber 
dankeschön, ich denke auch das es gut gelungen ist.
@starti 
prima, dann lief es bei euch auch richtig rund, top
@smith1337 
schreib mich einfach per pn an, vg


----------



## Hering 58 (22. November 2018)

Maik,ich gucke deine Videos immer wieder gerne.Super


----------



## Memy (23. November 2018)

smith1337 schrieb:


> hi an alle... es scheint ja gut zu laufen bei euch.
> ich plane am Freitag auch mal wieder in See zu stechen... nur leider war ich lange nicht los und werde es bis auf diesen tag auch nicht mehr schaffen dieses Jahr.
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir einer von euch etwas die zeit zum Suchen verkürzen könnte (gerne auch per pn)... vorab, ich möchte keine spots oder so! mir würden tipps zu den Fangtiefen reichen. dann kann ich mich auf die Suche in diesen Bereichen konzentrieren. Werde mit mit meinem Bruder der das 1. mal auf die Ostsee mitkommt starten... möchte ihm schon den ein oder anderen Dorsch zeigen



Google Fangtiefentabelle Ostsee Dorsch


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. Dezember 2018)

heute noch mal das schöne wetter genutzt um den leos auf den zahn zu fühlen. 
ganz so einfach wie bei meiner letzten tour war es dann aber doch nicht, die fische mußten gefunden werden. baglimit in guten größen abgefischt und zum nachmittag ging es dann auf den trollegrund zum plattfischangeln.


































vllt schaffe ich es nochmals vor dem jahreswechsel vor kübo fischen zu fahren.


----------



## elbetaler (16. Dezember 2018)

Petri Heil Maik! Danke für deinen Bericht und die Bilder und einen schönen 3.Advent.


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Dezember 2018)

@elbetaler ...gerne


hier noch das video zum angeltag,


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2018)

Petri Maik,wieder super Video.Sah aus wie ein Familien Angel tag?


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Dezember 2018)

dank  
auf jedenfall habe ich die burschen in mein herz geschlossen... das sind feine jungs


----------



## Silvio.i (7. Januar 2019)

Erstmal allen Anglern, die letztes Jahr vor Kühlungsborn mit dem Boot unterwegs waren ein frohes und gesundes Neues Jahr. Allzeit eine Hand voll Wasser unterm Kiel und eine krumme Rute.
Da gestern ein Windloch angesagt wurde, bin ich, wie ca. 50 andere Bootsbesitzer nach Kühlungsborn gefahren. Ziel waren Meerforelle und Plattfisch. Leider waren die Bedingen echt schwierig. Trübes Wasser und aufgewühlter Dreck im Wasser vom Sturm machten die Schleppfischerei extrem schwierig. Lediglich ein paar Dorsche haben sich erbarmt.
Beim Plattfischangeln war es auch nicht viel einfacher. Ein paar Bisse konnten aber verwertet werden. Dafür gab es auch hier viele Dorsche. Im Endeffekt durften 14 (zu zweit!) schöne Küchendorsche zwischen 50 und 60cm, 3 Kieschen, eine Scholle und 1 Wittling mit nach Hause.
Alles in allem ein schöner Jahreseinstand, wenn sich nicht einige Angler morgens um 7:30Uhr schon im Hafen angebrüllt hätten!!!!


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Februar 2019)

Am Sonntag haben wir mal wieder die Küste vor Kühlungsborn unsicher gemacht. Und zu meiner Verwunderung waren nur eine Hand voll weiter Boote zum schleppen unterwegs. Die meisten wussten wahrscheinlich, dass es sich nicht lohnt auf Mefo zu versuchen. Es waren null Futterfischschärme zu sehen. Trotzdem konnte ich eine 46cm lange blitzblanke Schönheit zum Abendessen überreden. Und obwohl viel Fisch am Grund war, machten sich die Dorsche am Haken eher rar. Dafür war Qualität angesagt. 6 Dorsche konnte ich zum Biss überreden. Alle zwischen 50 und 65cm.


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Februar 2019)

... und einen kleinen Seelachs gab es auch noch!


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Februar 2019)

Na denn mal Petri Silvio.


----------



## asgardt (19. Februar 2019)

Petri, Bin jetzt das WE in Kühlungsborn. Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, ob etwas zum Abendessen vorbei kommt 
Welchen Köder hast du für die Dorsche verwendet?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Silvio.i (20. Februar 2019)

Also wir haben nur geschleppt. Blinkerfarbe war fast egal. Die Gummifisch- und Wattwurmangler haben aber auch gefangen.


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Februar 2019)

Ich frag hier mal.

Ich suche für Mitte Juni 2019 eine Ferienwohnung oder ein Apartment-Hotel mittlere bis gehobene Ausstattung in Kühlungsborn-*West*....gerne nähe Campingplatz.
Preislich habe ich noch keine Vorstellung.....100 Euro??

Könnt ihr was empfehlen?


----------



## Bademeister001 (20. Februar 2019)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Am Sonntag haben wir mal wieder die Küste vor Kühlungsborn unsicher gemacht. Und zu meiner Verwunderung waren nur eine Hand voll weiter Boote zum schleppen unterwegs. Die meisten wussten wahrscheinlich, dass es sich nicht lohnt auf Mefo zu versuchen. Es waren null Futterfischschärme zu sehen. Trotzdem konnte ich eine 46cm lange blitzblanke Schönheit zum Abendessen überreden. Und obwohl viel Fisch am Grund war, machten sich die Dorsche am Haken eher rar. Dafür war Qualität angesagt. 6 Dorsche konnte ich zum Biss überreden. Alle zwischen 50 und 65cm.



Petri zu deinen Fängen!
Auf welcher Tiefe habt ihr die Dorsche gehabt?


----------



## asgardt (20. Februar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich frag hier mal.
> 
> Ich suche für Mitte Juni 2019 eine Ferienwohnung oder ein Apartment-Hotel mittlere bis gehobene Ausstattung in Kühlungsborn-*West*....gerne nähe Campingplatz.
> Preislich habe ich noch keine Vorstellung.....100 Euro??
> ...



Versuch mal die Zimmervernittlung von KüBo. (https://www.ostseezv.de/)


----------



## Silvio.i (21. Februar 2019)

Bademeister001 schrieb:


> Petri zu deinen Fängen!
> Auf welcher Tiefe habt ihr die Dorsche gehabt?


 10-14m


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Februar 2019)

ja richtig, in diesen tiefen waren sie zu finden und das reichlich


----------



## asgardt (24. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Ein erfolgreiches Angelwochenende geht vorbei. Jetzt nur noch die Fische verarbeiten, und gut is 
Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Ausflug.


Petri
Steffen


----------



## Silvio.i (1. Juli 2019)

Ganz schön ruhig im Anglerboard geworden....

Ich war mit zwei Freunden am Samstag mit dem Boot vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs. Wind aus West und Strömung aus Ost haben ein egelhafte Welle aufgebaut. Dem entsprechend taten wir uns mit der Angelei auch schwer. Ab Mittag ging es. Wobei die Dorschangelei entgegen meine Erwartung relativ gut ausfiel. Mit den Platten und Wittlingen haben wir uns da schon schwerer getan. Aber das ist alles Jammern auf hohen Niveau. Einer meiner Freunde fährt sonst 2 Mal im Jahr mit dem Kutter raus. Bestes Ergebnis 5 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 45cm. Er war ziemlich verwundert, als ich ihm erklärte, dass man Dorsche unter 45cm wieder zum weiterwachsen entlässt. Später hat er es verstanden. Am Samstag durfte er sich über 15 Dorsche bis 65cm und Platten bis 40cm freuen.
Wir hatten leider keinen brauchbaren Wittling. In den Nachbarbooten kamen doch einige Ü30 raus. Mir persönlich schmecken die ja besser als Dorsch. Aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juli 2019)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ganz schön ruhig im Anglerboard geworden....
> 
> Ich war mit zwei Freunden am Samstag mit dem Boot vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs. Wind aus West und Strömung aus Ost haben ein egelhafte Welle aufgebaut. Dem entsprechend taten wir uns mit der Angelei auch schwer. Ab Mittag ging es. Wobei die Dorschangelei entgegen meine Erwartung relativ gut ausfiel. Mit den Platten und Wittlingen haben wir uns da schon schwerer getan. Aber das ist alles Jammern auf hohen Niveau. Einer meiner Freunde fährt sonst 2 Mal im Jahr mit dem Kutter raus. Bestes Ergebnis 5 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 45cm. Er war ziemlich verwundert, als ich ihm erklärte, dass man Dorsche unter 45cm wieder zum weiterwachsen entlässt. Später hat er es verstanden. Am Samstag durfte er sich über 15 Dorsche bis 65cm und Platten bis 40cm freuen.
> Wir hatten leider keinen brauchbaren Wittling. In den Nachbarbooten kamen doch einige Ü30 raus. Mir persönlich schmecken die ja besser als Dorsch. Aber Geschmackssache.


Dickes Petri Silvio


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. Juli 2019)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ganz schön ruhig im Anglerboard geworden....



Was will man auch erwarten, wenn auf eine Fangmeldung zumeist eher ein "Zeter und Mordio" als ein freundliches "PETRI!" folgt ...


----------



## Fischbox (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin nächste Woche mit der Familie in Börgerende und wollte mit meinen beiden Mädels bei schönem Wetter auch vielleicht mal von Kühlungsborn aus mit meinem Boot rausfahren. Es wäre für weitere Urlaubsplanungen klasse, wenn ich die Mädels ein wenig mit dem Angelvirus infizieren könnte. Da das Revier für mich aber komplett neu ist, wird das eine spannende Sache, denn wenn so gar nichts an der Angel zuppelt, dann ist die Geduld der Kleinen bald am Ende. Sollte ich nun zwingend in Richtung Trollegrund fahren um Fische zu fangen oder geht es auch kürzer und küstennaher? Normalerweise müssten doch die Dorsche schon zwischen 7 und 12 Metern stehen, oder?  Zielfische sind auf jeden Fall Platte und Dorsch. Vielleicht gibt es ja den einen oder anderen Tipp von Euch, damit ich nicht ganz dumm in See steche.
Normalerweise sammel ich ja gerne meine eigenen Erfahrungen, aber mit den Mädels möchte ich gerne etwas aufgeschlauter an den Start gehen. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Alex76 (12. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Fischbox,

was Dorsch betrifft, musst du nicht bis zum Trollegrund fahren. Ob aktuell Fisch vorort ist und in welchen Tiefen, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, solltest du bereits vom Yachthafen aus Boote sehen und dich einfach daran orientieren. Zum Thema Plattfisch kann ich leider gar nix sagen. 

Viel Erfolg mit deinen Mädels!


----------



## Nidderauer (12. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

ab 20 ft Tiefe sollte immer mit Dorsch zu rechnen sein, Einzelfische sind fast immer da, aber die haben eben auch schon viel gesehen, weil da eben jeder mal schnell probiert .....

Mit Plattifischen schaut das sicher nicht anders aus, dazu solltest Du aber Wattwürmer mitnehmen und auf Grund hinterherschleifen. Damit erhält man eigentlich schnell einen Überblick, ob was geht oder nicht. Viel Erfolg!

Grüße Sven


----------



## Trollegrund (12. Oktober 2019)

Ahoi oder Moin Moin, ja es ist wie immer gut Fisch im Teich im Moment. Die Plätze und Spots variieren übers Jahr. Dorsche geht gut, Plattfisch super an manchen Spots sind eher hohe Anzahl möglich an anderen Spots die Chancen auf kapitale Schollen höher. Für Aktuelle Infos schreibt mich am besten direkt an oder bei Facebook (Trollegrund) guck hier nicht mehr so oft rein. PS: was ist gemeint mit die Dorsche bei 20m haben schon viel gesehen? Grüße und bis bald


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Oktober 2019)

ich denke, er meint  "angeldruck" ab 20ft


----------



## Eristo (12. Oktober 2019)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> ich denke, er meint  "angeldruck" ab 20ft


Ich denke auch, dass das so gemeint ist. Allerdings glaube ich nicht an nicht an große Probleme durch evtl. wiederholtes Fangen desselben Fisches in der Ostsee. Nur der Dorsch, der sich schnell genug entscheidet und zuschnappt, wird letztendlich satt. Im Süßwasser mag das aus meiner Sicht bei Friedfischen anders sein...


----------



## Fischbox (21. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Tipps. So richtig angefixt sind meine Mädels jetzt noch nicht, aber dadurch, dass wir den einen oder anderen Fisch erbeuten konnten, wollen sie auf jeden Fall wieder mit zum Fischen.

Wir konnten direkt vor Kübo Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60 cm, einige Platten und wenn wir gewollt hätten auch endlos Wittlinge fangen. Das alles in Wassertiefen zwischen 9 und 15 Metern. Die Dorsche waren sehr rar und man musste viel suchen. Das Baglimit war leider außer Reichweite. Die ansässigen Angler meinten, dass die Schleppfischer dort den Meeresgrund ganz gut auf Links gekrempelt haben und seitdem die fantastische Fischerei (aus dem Frühjahr)leider Geschichte ist.


----------



## Trollegrund (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Fischbox, Petri Heil! Das klingt doch ganz gut. Freut mich das du einen schönen Tag mit deinen Meddels hattest. Leider habe ich keine Nachricht von dir erhalten. Wer mich kennt weiss das ich nicht mit Infos geize nur eben nicht mehr öffentlich. Es stimmt das wir wie seit Jahren im Sommer wieder etliche Schleppnetz Fischer im Revier hatten. Das ist aber derzeit kein Problem. Im Moment sind die Dorsche nicht in Reichweite der Schleppnetz Flotte da die Kutter einen gewissen Abstand zur Küste halten müssen und die Dorsche deutlich unterhalb dieser Grenze sind. Die Dorsche fressen gerade Krebse als gäbe es kein Morgen. Wir hatten auch gestern mit 3 Mann das erlaubte Dorsch Limit in kurzer Zeit erreicht. Und auch viele andere Angler haben sehr gut gefangen. Direkt vor dem Stadt ist sehr viel Sand und Schlammboden. So wirklich guter Dorsch Grund ist direkt im Stadtgebiet nur an 2 relativ kleinen Stellen. Grüße


----------



## Nidderauer (23. Oktober 2019)

Fischbox schrieb:


> Wir konnten direkt vor Kübo Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60 cm, einige Platten und wenn wir gewollt hätten auch endlos Wittlinge fangen. Das alles in Wassertiefen zwischen 9 und 15 Metern. Die Dorsche waren sehr rar und man musste viel suchen. Das Baglimit war leider außer Reichweite. Die ansässigen Angler meinten, dass die Schleppfischer dort den Meeresgrund ganz gut auf Links gekrempelt haben und seitdem die fantastische Fischerei (aus dem Frühjahr)leider Geschichte ist.



Hallo,

mein Tip mit der erfolgversprechenden Angeltiefe ab 20 ft = etwa 7 m ist wohl im Herbst nicht mehr gültig. Ich war in der vergangenen Woche auch an der Ostsee, östlich von Rostock und damit ein paar Km von Kübo entfernt, aber da ging an 3 Tagen und insgesamt mindestens 12 Stunden Angeln vom eigenen Kleinboot zu den erfolgsversprechendsten Zeiten in Tiefen bis 10 m überhaupt nix beim Jiggen auf Dorsch, weder auf Gummi, noch auf Blech. Nichtmal ein Untermaßiger oder ein Biß. Am letzten Tag haben wir uns auch noch dazu hinreißen lassen, bei bedenklichen Witterungsbedingungen, auf die landabgewandte Seite eines schier unendlichen kilometerlangen Stellnetzes zu fahren, um festzustellen, dass dort jenseits der 10 m Tiefe auch nix zu holen ist.

Ein seitlich gehakter Sandaal von deutlich über 25 cm war die einzige Ausbeute. Dazu extrem klares Wasser, bei der die Grundstruktur auch bei 10 m Wassertiefe erkennbar war und nicht eine einzige leere Krebshülle von gehäuteten Krebsen am Strand. Beim ufernahen Schleppen gab es noch ein paar winzige Hornhechte, die kaum größer waren, als der gehakte Sandaal und ein paar andere Fische, die jetzt Schonzeit haben und released worden sind. Plattfischfänge konnten weder auf der Seebrücke beobachtet werden, noch fand der zeitweise hinterhergezogene Wattwurm vom Boot aus einen Interessenten.

Wirklich bedenklich, wenn in solchen Gebieten, in denen wir zuletzt an Himmelfahrt noch jede Menge Fischkontakt (Dorsch und Plattfisch) hatten, wirklich garnix mehr geht. Ob man auch die ufernahen Bereiche dermaßen mit Stell- und Schleppnetzen "bearbeiten" kann, dass da quasi keine Fische mehr sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da muss es auch noch andere Ursachen geben, damit sich so ein Bild ergibt, gerade wenn die Jungfische fehlen. Im Herbst werden wir dort wohl eher nicht mehr hinfahren.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Trollegrund (26. Oktober 2019)

Das tut mir leid das es bei euch in einem anderen Revier nicht so lief. Wir waren Vorgestern am Donnerstag von Kühlungsborn aus auf der Ostsee und hatten zu dritt unsere 21 Dorsche in nicht ganz 2 Stunden zusammen. Schollen bissen wie doll überall wo der Untergrund passte. Am ersten Schollen Spot waren aber sehr viele Wittlinge zwar alle 35-40cm groß aber nicht unsere bevorzugte Beute sodas wir an eine andere Stelle fuhren um (nur) Schollen zu fangen. Am Ende beim schlachten ergab das fast jeder Wattwurm einen Plattfisch gebracht hatte, wobei wir auch noch ein paar Tauwürmer dabei hatten. Viele Grüße


----------



## ebbe (26. Oktober 2019)

Petri zu der satten Fischausbeute. wir werden am 16.11. so das Wetter mitspielt, auch mal wieder Vorort sein. Mal sehen was dann noch geht ‍


----------



## uwe Leu (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich war heute ab Mittag da 10 Platten zum mitnehmen sehr viel kleine nur mit Löffel und Wattwurm geangelt, kaum Drift werde sehen was morgen und die Tage mit etwas mehr Drift geht.


----------



## henry73 (31. Oktober 2019)

Heute zu dritt draußen gewesen. Es gab insgesamt ein bunten Mix aus schönen Dorschen, Schollen, Klieschen und Flunder. Sogar ein Seelachs war dabei,  konnte sich direkt am Boot aber wieder befreien. Die  Dorsche standen trotz reichlich Sonne sehr flach, in tieferen Gefilden war nicht soviel los.

Gruß und Petri Heil! 

Henry


----------



## Silvio.i (4. November 2019)

Ich bin am 31.10. auch von Kühlungsborn aus in See gestochen. War nicht einfach, die Ostseeleoparden zu finden. Hat dann auch etwas Zeit gekostet, die 14 Stück zusammen zu bekommen. Waren alle schön fett und der größte 66cm. Zwei U50 "mussten" mitgenommen werden, weil die Dorsche sich den Gummi wie bekloppt reingezogen haben und oft eine Operation anstand, um den Gummifisch wieder zu entfernen. Kann aber auch an meiner Köderführung gelegen haben, mein Kumpel hatte das Problem nicht!
Das mit den Platten, war auch nicht einfach. Zum Glück hatte Boardie Trollegrund noch einen Tipp für uns, sodass wir in 2 Stunden noch 20 Schollen, 2 Klieschen und eine Flunder fangen konnten. Waren zwar nicht so riesig wie bei ihm, aber einige gingen doch an die 40cm ran. Dafür war auch kein Plattfisch unter 30cm. Also alles jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Trollegrund (4. November 2019)

Ahoi Silvio, hat mich gefreut das ihr noch was ans Band bekommen habt. Als ihr morgens angefahren kammt hatten wir unsere erlaubten 21 Dorsche schon fast voll. Ich bin im Anschluss direkt durchgeschossen zu meiner Schollen Stelle. Wahnsinn was da wieder für prächtige Teller dazwischen waren. Wir hatten mehrere Schollen über der Kilo Marke. Als ich euch dann zu uns gelotzt hatte waren unsere Würmer leider schon verangelt. Am Freitag haben wir dann aufs Schollen angeln verzichtet und nur morgens im
eisigen Wind schnell unsere Dorsche gezuppelt. Der Teich ist gut besetzt im
Moment. Trotz der ersten frostigen Nächte ist das Wasser mit 11-12 Grad für diese Jahreszeit viel zu warm. Grüße


----------



## M-V Angler (5. November 2019)

Wir waren am 03.11. (7-13 Uhr) zu zweit vor Kägsdorf und östlicher hauptsächlich auf Plattfische aus. Die angesagte 3 aus Süd war kaum zu spüren. Anfangs haben wir es mit Gummifischen auf Dorsch probiert. Jeder hatte einen. Danach haben wir uns den Platten gewidmet. Auffällig war, dass selbst im Flachen viele schöne Schollen unterwegs waren. Ein paar Klieschen und Flundern waren auch dabei. Untermaßige Fische hatten wir nicht. Ein 63er Dorsch fand den Wurm hinter dem Buttlöffel ebenfalls recht lecker. Jeder Wurm hat auch bei uns mindestens einen Fisch gebracht. Dabei war es egal, ob ein eingefrorener oder frischer Wattwurm am Haken hing. Ich hatte ungewöhnlich viele Dubletten, mein Bekannter viele Quergehakte, was auf seine aktive Führung des Buttlöffels zurückzuführen war. Zeitweise gab es bei der aktiveren Führung jedoch auch mehr Bisse. Nach dem wir alle Würmer verangelt hatten, waren unsere Eimer gut gefüllt.


----------



## medusa (6. November 2019)

Fischbox schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. So richtig angefixt sind meine Mädels jetzt noch nicht, aber dadurch, dass wir den einen oder anderen Fisch erbeuten konnten, wollen sie auf jeden Fall wieder mit zum Fischen.
> 
> Wir konnten direkt vor Kübo Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60 cm, einige Platten und wenn wir gewollt hätten auch endlos Wittlinge fangen. Das alles in Wassertiefen zwischen 9 und 15 Metern. Die Dorsche waren sehr rar und man musste viel suchen. Das Baglimit war leider außer Reichweite. Die ansässigen Angler meinten, dass die Schleppfischer dort den Meeresgrund ganz gut auf Links gekrempelt haben und seitdem die fantastische Fischerei (aus dem Frühjahr)leider Geschichte ist.


----------



## medusa (6. November 2019)

...hätte mal eine Frage zu den Wittlingen: welche Montage wäre zu empfehlen und welcher Köder? Sind hier Plattfischmontagen und Heringsfetzen erfolgversprechend? Habe vor etlichen Jahren Wittlinge als Beifang gehabt (zwischen Rerik und Kägsdorf), kann mich aber leider nicht mehr genau erinnern ?wie?. Ich glaube, im September war eine gute Jahreszeit für Wittlinge. Ich würde gern im kommenden Jahr mal gezielt in diesem Gebiet auf die Dinger angeln. Danke für ein Feedback.


----------



## Silvio.i (6. November 2019)

Ganz normal Jiggen mit Beifänger. Beifänger nicht zu groß. Wittlinge haben ein relativ kleines Maul. Und ein paar mehr einpacken. Wittlinge habe scharfe Zähne.
Makrelenpadernoster funktioniert auch.


----------



## Trollegrund (7. November 2019)

Moin Moin, Wittlinge kommen hier vor Kühlungsborn fast das ganze Jahr in großen Mengen vor. Die Stellen und Wassertiefen variieren wie beim Dorsch auch übers Jahr. Die Wittlinge ziehen in großen Schwärmen und liefern oft spektakuläre Echolotbilder. Wie Sylvio schon schrieb haben die Wittis relativ große Zähne und sind recht aggressiv. Wenn ein Gummifisch in so einer Wolke landet rappelt es einige male in der Rute und meist ist dann der Schwanz vom Gummifisch ab. Ich versuche möglichst keine Wittlinge zu fangen da Sie bei mir eh wieder zurück gehen. Oft lassen sich Beifänge zb beim Schollen angeln nicht vermeiden. Für mich sind Wittlinge Hyänen da sie sich eigentlich auf alles stürzen was als Köder im Wasser hängt. Um gezielt Wittlinge zu fangen würde ich Heringsvorfächer aktiv oder an "toter Rute" fischen. Ich habe über die Jahre die Erfahrung gemacht das sich in unmittelbare Nähe oder sogar im Wittlingsschwarm oft überdurchschnittlich große Dorsche als Einzelfische aufhalten. Grüße


----------



## medusa (7. November 2019)

...ich danke euch vielmals. Werde ich kommendes Jahr mal angehen.


----------



## Dude (18. November 2019)

Ich war am vergangenen Donnerstag und Sonntag von Kühlungsborn aus zwei Mal mit dem Kleinboot auf dem Wasser, es fiel nicht schwer, nur mit Seekarte und ohne Echolot Fischkontakt zu bekommen, so dass das Baglimit an beiden Tagen mit sehr guten Dorschen zwischen 60-80cm erreicht wurde. Fangtiefe 8-9m auf Gummi am 30g - Jig. Am leichten Gerät ein toller Spaß! Beste Beißphase war früh am Morgen. Ein paar Schweinswale kamen dann auch noch zu Besuch und sind mehrfach direkt um das Boot gekreist. Alles in allem zwei tolle Tage und ein tolles Revier!


----------



## Trollegrund (18. November 2019)

Petri Heil! Sonntag waren echt Traum Bedingungen und erstaunlich wenig Boote auf dem Teich. Grüße


----------



## Dude (19. November 2019)

Trollegrund schrieb:


> Petri Heil! Sonntag waren echt Traum Bedingungen und erstaunlich wenig Boote auf dem Teich. Grüße


 Petri Dank! Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen, ich hatte nur 2-3 Boote in Sichtweite und das auch erst ab 10 Uhr oder so.  Zudem hat mich etwas gewundert, dass an beiden Tagen keine Fische unter 45cm dabei waren, auch nicht auf Wattwurm beim Plattenangeln.


----------



## Matze 74 (21. Mai 2020)

Moin......
Kurze Frage, wird hier nochmal iwann was gepostet oder hat sich dieser Chat erledigt????


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Mai 2020)

Volle Hütte heute in Kübo, Boote soweit man sehen konnte!
Wir sind sehr früh gestartet und dieses hatte sich ausgezahlt, Platte Fische ohne Ende, Wittlinge in schönen Größen und feiste Dorsche die gefunden werden mußten. Wettertechnisch Das Nonplusultra, was will das Angler Herz...
Meer!


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Mai 2020)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Volle Hütte heute in Kübo, Boote soweit man sehen konnte!
> Wir sind sehr früh gestartet und dieses hatte sich ausgezahlt, Platte Fische ohne Ende, Wittlinge in schönen Größen und feiste Dorsche die gefunden werden mußten. Wettertechnisch Das Nonplusultra, was will das Angler Herz...
> Meer!
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri zur Beute Maik.


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Mai 2020)

Petri dank,
Hartmut, du mußt mal  zu uns Ossi an die Ostsee kommen


----------



## Ostseesilber (22. Mai 2020)

Hier auch nochmal ein Megapetri an dich und deinen Kollegen Maik...sehr schön.

Tolle Schollen, schöne Witties und echt wunderschön marmorierte Dorschies.

Auch kulinarisch ein echter Volltreffer.


----------



## Trollegrund (24. Mai 2020)

Ahoi, tolle angelei im Moment. Ich mag das angeln im flachen Wasser mit den leichten Ködern einfach. Mit viel Glück trifft man auf einen Seelachs Schwarm. Dann geht aber die Post ab. Besonders erfreulich ist die Dorsche in allen Jahrgängen und Größen bunt gemischt und gleichmäßig vorkommen. Auf den ganz flachen Steinfeldern tummeln sich viele 20-30cm Dorsche. Aber auch 40-50-60-70cm bis über 80cm hauen sich alle im flachen die Bäuche voll. Etwas beunruhigend ist das für die Jahreszeit zu warme Wasser und das für diese Jahreszeit zu frühe und zum Teil schon extrem Vorkommen an Quallen. Viele Grüße


----------



## Silvio.i (25. Mai 2020)

Auch von mir ein kräftiges Petri heil!!!!!!!
Bin von Donnerstag bis Dienstag in Rerik mit Familie.
Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit. 
Wer eine Idee hat "darf" sich gerne melden.


----------



## Trollegrund (27. Mai 2020)

Ahoi, gestern haben wir erst am Nachmittag eine spontane Feierabendtour gemacht. Manchmal muss man nicht lange auf dem Wasser sein um den Tag unvergesslich zu machen. Die Prinzessin hatte einen Lauf, erst eine ü40 Scholle kurz danach ein 80er Dorsch und zur Krönung noch ein Seelachs. Die Fische stehen flach und liefern am super leichten Gerät tolle Kämpfe. Bisher haben wir die letzten Wochen auf jeder Tour min. einen richtigen Kracher dabei gehabt. Petri Heil und viele Grüße


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Mai 2020)

Steffan, sehr schöne Bilder!

so, es hat ein wenig gedauert...aber jetzt ist das filmchen vom herrentag online


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Mai 2020)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Steffan, sehr schöne Bilder!
> 
> so, es hat ein wenig gedauert...aber jetzt ist das filmchen vom herrentag online


Dickes Petri zur Beute Maik. Ein sehr schönes Video.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Mai 2020)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Petri dank,
> Hartmut, du mußt mal  zu uns Ossi an die Ostsee kommen


Das muss ich mal machen -Maik.


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Juni 2020)

Dank! 
Was fischt man so in und um Hamburg? Es sind bestimmt viele gute Stellen stark überlaufen.


----------



## Hot-Spot (1. Juni 2020)

@ salziges Silber: tolles Video, vor allem sehr lehrreich! Zur Köderführung: Du führst den Gummifisch sehr schnell und scheinst eine sehr kurze Absinkphase zu haben. Praktizierst Du diese Führung in der Andrift? In der Abdrift scheint‘s mir schwierig zu sein, so schnellen Grundkontakt herzustellen. Interessant ist auch Deine Konstruktion für Platte. Was hast Du denn da für einen Bleikopf genommen, um auf 14m Tiefe ständigen Grundkontakt zu haben? Beste Grüße und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Juni 2020)

Die schnelle Köderführung funzt natürlich nur mit schweren Bleiköpfen in der Andrift. 
Abhängig von Wassertiefe und Strömungsgeschwindigkeit Fische ich auch in der Andrift, aber das ist nicht mein Ding. Ich brauche den direkten Kontakt zum Grund. 
Zu deiner zweiten Frage... Den farbigen Bleikopf fische ich in 40gr., 
die Idee dahinter ist alt und man kann dieses leichten Plattfischfliegen im Inet kaufen. Dieses Teile sind m. e. aber nichts für große Tiefen und bewegter See.
Also habe ich mir ein aktives Plattfischsystem nach meinen Vorstellung gebastelt.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juni 2020)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Dank!
> Was fischt man so in und um Hamburg? Es sind bestimmt viele gute Stellen stark überlaufen.


In Hamburg steht der Zander an erster Stelle,Butt ,Hecht und Barsch.


----------



## Hot-Spot (1. Juni 2020)

Besten Dank für Dein Feedback!


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Juni 2020)

Aber hallo, eine schöne Palette an Fischis


----------



## uwe Leu (15. Juni 2020)

Sehr schönes Angeln auf dem Video, solche Sternentage bauen auf, vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.
Wir waren Herrentag mit dem Boot nördlich von Poel war nicht der Börner.
Eure Entscheidung in den frühen Morgen war richtig.
Am Dienstag den 09.06.20 waren wir von Kübo raus kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge, Platten 1/3 gut 1/3 mäßig, das andere 1/3 soll weiter wachsen.
Gruß und Perti


----------



## Der_W (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo in die Runde, ich habe vor am Dienstag und Mittwoch (23./24.6.) vor KB in See zu stechen. Mal sehen, ob es mich zum
TG verschlägt oder ich woanders fündig werde.
Wie sieht es aktuell mit den Dorschen und Platten aus? Lassen Sie sich zum Landgang bewegen? Wie tief stehen sie?
Würde mich freuen, wenn noch die ein oder andere Info kommt, erleichtert die Suche ein wenig.
Sonst findet das Echo und GPS hoffentlich auch einige gute Spots.

Ich melde mich dann nach meinem Törn mit einer kleinen Statusmeldung.
Lg Dennis


----------



## Der_W (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, wie versprochen ein kurzes Update.vlt. Hilft es ja jmd.
Gestern der Turn vom feels aus wurde Wellenbedingt abgesagt.
Heute ging es vom Hafen aus raus.
Erster stop bei 12m Höhe Seebrücke, schöne Schollen und Dorsche aus dem Kindergarten sowie kleine Wittlinge.
Also weiter suchen. Habe mich bis 20m durch geangelt, konnte aber nirgends die Leos stellen.
Also hab ich mich auf die Schollen konzentriert.
Hier lief es auf 12m zwischen Seebrücke und Heiligendamm Mit aktiv genangeltem Butöffel super.
Laut Vermieter kamen auch nur ein zwei Dorsche von den anderen Booten an Land.

Wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe ist morgens auch ein Trawler etwa an der 20m Linie durch gezogen.
Das würde einiges erklären....

Lg Dennis


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Juni 2020)

Habe gerade meinen Bericht von unserer heutigen Kübo Angeltour in die Angelkurve Boltenhagen eingestellt, wenn du magst schaust mal hinein.


----------



## Der_W (25. Juni 2020)

Toller Bericht, Petri zum Fang.
Schöne Dorsche habt ihr da gefunden.
Scheinbar hatten Sie morgens mehr Hunger oder ich habe einfach nicht die richtigen Stellen gefunden.


----------



## henry73 (27. Juni 2020)

Heute Morgen kurz nach 8 Uhr vom Vermieter gestartet. Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs; Junior kam nach längerer Angel-Abstinenz mal wieder mit.

Auf dem Wasser ein ziemliches Bootsgewusel; aber kein Wunder bei dem Wetter.

Angesichts der angesagten Hitze und Sonne sind wir mit recht gedämpften Erwartungen gestartet. Aber die Dorsche waren recht schnell gefunden; auch wenn sie etwas vereinzelt standen. Die Ruten waren regelmäßig krumm mit Fischen bis 60cm. Auch die kleineren Jahrgänge waren recht munter unterwegs; das lässt ja für die Zukunft hoffen. Die Drift war wider Erwarten recht ordentlich; so konnte man gut Strecke machen.

In der zweiten Halbzeit gab es dann auf Wattwurm reichlich Scholle, Klieschen und Flundern.

Gruß & Petri Heil allen die draußen waren!


----------



## henry73 (15. Juli 2020)

Gestern zu Dritt wieder einmal der Ostsee vor Kühlungsborn ein Besuch abgestattet. Um 8 Uhr gings los. Die erste Halbzeit war den Dorschen und Wittlingen vorbehalten. Diese standen in kleineren Trupps und Schwärmen beisammen die immer wieder neu gefunden werden wollten. Die Bissfrequenz war nicht übermäßig, aber trotzdem warendie Ruten reglmäßig krumm wenn man einen Schwarm am Wickel hatte.

Am späten Vormittag sind wir dann weit raus ins Tiefe. Einige Angelboote standen schon dort. Aber wenige hundert Meter weiter sah man leider 4-5 Schleppkutter ihr Werk tun > "ordentlich aufräumen" unter den "völlig übermäßigen" Dorschbeständen. Ok, Schluss mit dem Sarkasmus...
Wir haben uns dann dort auch nicht lange weiter aufgehalten; zumal in keinem der anderen Boote wirklich "Action" zu sehen war. Auch das Echolot zeigte in dem Bereich ziemlich gähnende Leere an.

Danach wurden die mitgebrachten Wattwürmer den Plattfischen angeboten. Zahlreiche schöne Schollen und einige Klieschen nahmen das Angebot dankend an > auf die platten Kollegen ist doch immer wieder Verlass.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. August 2020)

Wir waren heute ( 1.August 2020) wieder einmal in Kübo zum fischen.
Die Dorsche waren uns nicht gut gesinnt und bei den Platten Fischen sah es ähnlich aus.
Aber dafür haben wir schöne Makrelen ans Band bekommen. Was für ein Spaß, die kleinen Minitune machten  an den Ruten richtig Alarm.
Eigentlich war der Plan so, dass wir uns in der Früh zuerst auf die Dorsche konzentrieren wollten, aber es kam anders. Am ersten Spot angekommen trafen wir auf Heringsschwärme, drumherum hofften wir Dorsche zu haken, Fehlanzeige! Also Köderwechsel und Heringe angeln. Aus dem Nichts erschienen plötzlich die Makrelen und versüßten uns den Tag.
Als die Kühltruhen halb gefüllt waren verließen wir den Spot und fischten weiter nach Plan.
Alle von uns angefahren Stellen waren Dorschfrei, selbst der Tiefenspot, wo sich schon etliche Boote versammelten war für uns nichts mehr zu holen. Wie wir später erfuhren waren kurz zuvor die Schleppfischer mit ihren Netzen dort durchgezogen.
Echt schade, dass mit solchen Aktionen ein ganzer Bereich platt gemacht wird.
Meine Cam war mit am Start und ich habe mit der Bearbeitung begonnen.
Wenns passt gibt es noch was für die Augen


----------



## Hering 58 (2. August 2020)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Wir waren heute ( 1.August 2020) wieder einmal in Kübo zum fischen.
> Die Dorsche waren uns nicht gut gesinnt und bei den Platten Fischen sah es ähnlich aus.
> Aber dafür haben wir schöne Makrelen ans Band bekommen. Was für ein Spaß, die kleinen Minitune machten  an den Ruten richtig Alarm.
> Eigentlich war der Plan so, dass wir uns in der Früh zuerst auf die Dorsche konzentrieren wollten, aber es kam anders. Am ersten Spot angekommen trafen wir auf Heringsschwärme, drumherum hofften wir Dorsche zu haken, Fehlanzeige! Also Köderwechsel und Heringe angeln. Aus dem Nichts erschienen plötzlich die Makrelen und versüßten uns den Tag.
> ...


Ein dickes Petri Maik, ich  freue mich schon auf das Video.


----------



## Silvio.i (3. August 2020)

Petri zu den Makrelen.
Das mit den Schleppkuttern hat Trolle schon berichtet. Echt zum Kotzen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. August 2020)

Dank, Vllt sollten wir den Steineversenkern von Greenpiesch um einen Gefallen bitten


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. August 2020)

so, jetzt gibt es was auf die augen ;-)


----------



## Hering 58 (3. August 2020)

Maik ,danke für das coole Video.Top


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. August 2020)

Prima, es freut mich wenn es euch gefällt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. August 2020)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> so, jetzt gibt es was auf die augen ;-)


Das nennt man positiven Streß!


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. August 2020)

Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben


----------



## PopeyeKübo (8. August 2020)

Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Dank, Vllt sollten wir den Steineversenkern von Greenpiesch um einen Gefallen bitten



Zumal dort oben bis oben zu den Bugsteinen (ca. 2km nördlich Trollegrund Nordgrenze) Schleppverbot herrscht. Also immer Filmen und direkt bei der WaSchuPo Rostock Anzeige erstatten. Nur wenn wir das alle immer und konsequent machen, wird sich was ändern. Dieselbe Gruppe kommt jetzt seit 5 Jahren regelmäßig Ende Juli/Anfang August und zerstört innerhalb von 4 Tagen allen Anglern um den Trollegrund für 6 Wochen alles. Wir müssen also darauf achten, dass sie dieser Ausflug jedes mal 10.000 € Strafe pro Kutter pro Tag kostet - nur dann geht dieser Betrieb endlich pleite und sie werden wegbleiben. Reden, Aufklären, sich in den Weg stellen, blockieren: alles schon versucht - die lachen dich nur aus. Sie wissen dass sie illegal handeln und es ist ihnen egal. Und wenn du sie nachhaltig versuchst zu blockieren versuchen sie erst durch dich "durchzuschleppen" , klappt das nicht weil du nahe an die Bordwand am Einlasspunkt der Netze fährst, so dass sie nicht unter dir durchziehen können, versuchen sie dich zu rammen. Das sind Kriminelle....nix weiter.


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. August 2020)

Da kommt einen doch die eigene Kontrolle nach dem Baglimit durch Wapo wie hohn und spot vor. 
Ist das wirklich so, die dürfen dort nicht fischen. Bis dato ging ich davon aus, dass das alles rechtens ist.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (8. August 2020)

Sie dürfen mit Stellnetzen fischen. Und ab Höhe nördlich der Bugsteine auch mit Schleppnetzen - die Zone gilt von Wismar bis hinter Rostock (glaube das sind 5km zum Ufer immer). Alles "südlicher" ist untersagt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. August 2020)

Ich denke, dass der Fischbare Bereich tatsachlich weiter draussen liegt, so um die 7km vom Ufer aus. 
So würde es sich dann auch erklären warum die Wapo nicht eingreift. 

Dorsch kam heute wenig heraus, zwei befreudetee
Bootsbesatzungen fanden nur Wittlingsschwärme, Makrele waren keine am Start, einzig die Platten Fische gaben alles.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (10. August 2020)

Hab nochmal nachgefragt: genau 3SM vom Ufer aus. Wer südlicher fischt, fischt illegal. Bugsteine sind 2,8 SM....also wer mit Schleppnetzen unterhalb des schwarzen Riffs(insbesondere auf dem Trollegrund) hantiert, begeht eine Straftat.


----------



## nisti74 (11. August 2020)

Hallo - sehr interessanter thread den ihr hier habt. 
Wie ich schon in einem anderen thread geschrieben habe bin ich mit meinem Luetten naechste Woche in der Gegend und schwanke nun zwischen Neustaedter Bucht und Kuehlungsborn. Eigentlich wollte ich ja auf den Trollegrund weil das Wetter gut aussah und wir da noch nie waren. Die Mietboote schenien dafuer ja bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage ok zu sein. Aber wenn ich das so lese habe ich mir wohl den falschen Zeitpunkty ausgesucht.
Hat einer eine Idee ob es trotzdem lohnt sich in Kuehlungsborn ein Boot zu leihen? Meine Sohnemann will soo gerne nochmal einen Ostseedorsch fangeen ;-)
Sollte jemand noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit haben waere das natuerlich total klasse (ab Sonntag sind wir in der Gegend)..
Danke!
NIk


----------



## Silvio.i (8. November 2020)

Guten Morgen,
ich hatte gestern das Glück, mal wieder mit Stephan (trollegrund) auf die Ostsee zu dürfen.  Und was soll ich sagen, er weiß immernoch Bescheid! Das fing schon beim Slippen an. Wir haben da eine Ruhephase abgepasst. Andere standen bis zu 1h vor der Slippanlage  
Wir waren noch gerade am ersten Hotspot angekommen, da war auch schon die erste Rute krumm.  Feinste Küchendorsche bis ca. 70cm kamen in die Fischkiste. Wir hatten ca. 20-25 Stück. Alles, was unter 50cm hatte, durfte selbstverständlich wieder baden gehen. 
Dann ging es zu den Platten. Auch die haben nicht schlecht gebissen. Irgenwie hat immer irgendwo was gezuppelt. Artete nicht in Stress aus, es kam aber auch keine Langeweile auf. Um 14.00Uhr machten wir uns mit gut gefüllten Kisten zurück in den Hafen. wir wollten schließlich vor den anderen (gezählten) 48 Boote wieder trailern.
Danke Stephan für den schönen Tag und das tolle Wetter, das du organisiert hast.


----------



## Trollegrund (12. November 2020)

Petri Heil, ja das waren einige richtige geile Touren in den letzten Tagen und Wochen. Unzählige unvergessliche Momente,Bilder und Geschichten wieder erlebt. Auch heute ging an den Ruten wieder mächtig die Post ab..... Viele Grüße und Petri Heil......


----------



## Silvio.i (16. November 2020)

Ich war am Samstag wieder in Kühlungsborn. Dieses Mal mit meinem eigenem Boot. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Wochenende waren deutlich weniger Boote unterwegs, was die Wartezeit an der Slippe deutlich minimierte.
Die Plattfische mussten gefunden werden. Sie standen dieses Mal tiefer. Mit 40 Würmern gab es 39 Plattfische und einen Dorsch. Optimale Ausbeute würde ich mal sagen. Dieses Mal hatten wir auch fast nur Schollen. Dafür nichts über 40cm und kaum was unter 30. Die Dorsche waren in einzelnen Trupps unterwegs. Wenn sie gefunden wurden, kamen immer so 2-4 Dorsch raus. Am Ende waren es knapp 30. Es waren viele kleine Dorsche um die 30cm dabei. Aber auch ein guter Anteil an Ü50 Dorschen bis 65cm. 10 xÜ60 durften dann mit nach Hause.


----------



## Uchemnitz (17. November 2020)

Petri, tolle Fische 
Ein wenig neidisch bin ich, wäre jetzt auch an der Küste. 2020 hasst mich.


----------



## Silvio.i (30. November 2020)

Guten Morgen,
am Samstag ging es für mich wieder nach Kühlungsborn. Der Ostwind hatte die Fische augenscheinlich etwas beißfaul gemacht. oder es lag an der komischen Unterströmung... keine Ahnung. Die Bisse kamen ziemlich spitz. Selbst auf Wattwurm waren viele Fehlbisse. Erst als ich die Vorfächer mit kleinen Haken versehen habe, blieben die Scholle und Co. hängen. Von den 30 Platten waren ca. die Hälfte Schollen. Der Rest Flundern und Klieschen. Nichts Dickes bei, aber so gut wie keine unter 30cm.
Dorsch lief auch kurios. Je größer die Fische, desto spitzer die Bisse. Ein knapp Siebziger ging beim Keschern verloren, ein (geschätzt) noch größerer hat sich nach einem kurzen, kraftvollen Drill verabschiedet. Sind trotzdem noch insgesamt ca. 50 Dorsche geworden. Wenn ein kleiner Trupp gefunden wurde, teilweise jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Aber halt viel Kleinkram. Die kleinsten Dorsche habe sich bei weniger als 25cm Körperlänge eine 12cm Köder so weit eingeholfen, dass nur durch eine Not-OP der Gummifisch entfernt werden konnte. Überlebende gab es nicht. Sehr zur Freude der Möwen. Im Endeffekt durften 7 Fische  50-60cm mit nach Hause. Mein Kumpel durfte zusätzlich noch einen 48er einpacken, da er noch nie Dorsche gejiggt hatte. Ich hab da mal ein Auge zugedrückt


----------



## Salziges Silber (30. Juni 2021)

moinsen, kurzer bericht zur bootstour am sonntag.
wir sind in der früh gestartet, angesagt war ein sonniger vormittag der mir im vorfeld schon sorge bereitete. aber es kam anders. 
wolken satt, erst zu mittag schaffte es die sonne sich durchzusetzen.
also bestes angelwetter um uns ganz auf den fisch konzentrieren zu können.  
im küstennahen bereich bis 15 m waren keine dorsch an band zu bekommen, abgesehen vom nachwuchs, den ich / wir aber nicht verangeln wollten. 
also ab ins tiefe. zwischen 24 - 26 m bekam ich kurzzeitig sicheln auf dem echlot, gleich darauf standen die ruten krumm. 1x 50cm, 1 x 60cm dorsch. 
diese aktion erregte aufmerksamkeit  , aber so schnell wie die sicheln da waren warnse auch schon wieder verschwunden. danach fischten wir im nirvana.
nach einer gefühlten ewigkeit stieg bei mir ein feister dorsch ein, er nahm den pilker brachial und legte mehrere fluchten hin. ich hatte schon lange nicht mehr so einen schönen drill mit einem dorsch. ein  boot mit 5 anglern hielt inne und beochtete das spektakel. ich konnte den dorsch landen, er war genau 70cm lang, ansich nichts besonderes, aber zur zeit ist es sehr schwierig das baglimit abzufischen.
danach sind wir zu den platten fischen gefahren, was für ein spass. kaum hatte man den köder im wasser gab es sofort kontakt, ich selbst konnte ca.30 schollen fangen von denen  13 mit heim durften.


----------



## Uchemnitz (1. Juli 2021)

Petri Heil, 
schöner Bericht der hoffen lässt. 
Gesammelte

Gruß aus Sachsen 
Uwe


----------



## Silvio.i (15. November 2021)

So liebe Fangemeinde,
heute mein (hoffentlich vorerst) letzter Bericht in diesem Thread. Bei den den Benzinpreisen und dem Quasi-Fangverbot für Dorsch lohnt es sich nicht mehr nach Kühlungsborn zu fahren. Aufwand und Ertrag stehen einfach in keinem Nutzen mehr, da der Hauptfisch für mich der Dorsch ist.
Auf der Anreise musste ich noch einen kleinen Abstecher nach Rostock zu AngelJoe machen. Schotes Angelturm hatte (zum ersten Mal) keine Wattwürmer für mich. Dadurch war ich erst nach 12Uhr am Hafen. Obwohl schon geschlossen war, habe ich noch ein paar Slipmarken bekommen. 

Also ging es für mich bei diesigem Wetter nochmal von Kühlungsborn aus auf die Ostsee. Platten waren relativ schnell gefunden. Es war eine angenehme Drift Richtung Westen. Leider machte die Unterströmung Richtung Osten die Angelei nicht einfacher für mich. Lag auch ein wenig daran, dass meine Gewichte zu gering waren und ich im tieferen Wasser schlechten Grundkontakt hatte. Aber egal. Es wurde auf allen Booten in Sichtweite gut gefangen. Kurioser Weise hatte ich nicht eine Flunder bei. Die Durchschnittsgröße ließ leider zu wünschen übrig. Waren zwar ein paar 40er Schollen bei, aber ein Großteil war gerade mal 25cm und kleiner. Warum diese kleinen Dinger haufenweise bei den Nachbarbooten eingepackt wurden, ist mir ein Rätsel, zumal ich von Gefühl her sagen möchte, dass die Schollen und Klieschen deutlich weniger auf den Rippen hatten, als die letzten Jahre um diese Zeit.
Beim Dorsch wurde es noch schlechter! Ich hatte zwar 12 Stück, aber keiner hat mein persönliches Mindestmaß erreicht, sodass alle wieder schwimmen durften.
Alles in allem war es aber wie immer eine entspannte Tour.


----------

